# Das Leben eines DD's...



## ach was solls. (31. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend werte Buffies,
es gibt einen sehr guten Anlass dazu, wieso ich diesen Abfall den mein Gehirn produziert ins Forum poste.
Nun ich denke mal jeder von euch hat schon einmal einen Schadensausteiler (DD) in einer Hero/Raid gespielt.
Hiermit möchte ich lediglich den Leuten eine Nachricht übermitteln, welche sich andauernd über uns beschweren!
Ich musste jetzt oft genug im Forum miterleben, wieso wir nicht antanken lassen könnten, um somit Sterbefälle zu vermeiden.
Ihr wollt es also wissen ja? Besser noch, ich erkläre Euch wie es ist ein DD zu sein!

Man mag es nicht glauben, aber DD's spielen eine wichtige Rolle in Gruppen. Ja, gut wer hätte das gedacht?!
Zu aller erst gehen wir davon aus, dass wir mit einem wohlequipten Tank, einem pfiffigen Heiler und ein Paar
zusammengewürfelte DD's in eine heroische Instanz gehen. Der Tank hat den Job, die Mobs an sich zu binden,
der Heiler sorgt dafür, dass die Gruppe nicht abnippelt. Wir DD's sind also folglich dazu da, um diese Mobs auch tot zu kriegen.
Der Sinn eines DD's liegt also dadrin, viel Schaden auszuteilen. 
-> Der Tank pullt eine Gruppe von sechs Mobs und es geht los. - Keiner von uns mag heutzutage mehr heroische Instanzen,
da sie nur zum Markenfarmen da sind, bis man letztendlich ICC raiden kann. - Der Heiler heilt den Tank und jetzt kommen wir ins
Spiel! Wir fangen an Schaden zu machen und zwar mit flächendeckenden Schadenszaubern um somit die besagten Gegner wenn möglich
zeitgleich und natürlich schnell & effektiv zu töten. Halt, hier kommt jetzt der Haken an der ganzen Sache! Laut vielen Tanks die hier im Forum
unterwegs sind, ziehen wir ihm die Aggro weg und sterben letztendlich, was dazu führt das der Tank & der Heiler mit ihrem geringen Output
an Schaden die verbleibenden Adds alleine töten müssen. Ihr möchtet uns also mitteilen, wir sollen warten. Wieso sollen wir warten?
In diesem Falle (heroische Instanz) liegt es doch ganz klar auf der Hand, dass jeder in der Gruppe der Interesse nachgeht, diese Instanz
so schnell wie möglich zu säubern. Sprich, anstatt Focus-dmg zu machen, holen wir unsere AoE-Zauber raus und machen das ganze:

- schnell
- unkompliziert
- zeitsparend

Machen wir Focus-dmg so erhalten wir folgende Resultate:

- nervtötend
- zeitraubend
- kompliziert

Fazit: Im Falle eines Dungeons möchten wir DD's nur die Gruppe so schnell wie möglich ans Ziel bringen.

Jetzt wird es etwas kniffliger. Jetzt kommt es zu den Raids! Welches Problem haben wir also dort:
Die Mobs sind stärker und die Bosse onehitten uns teilweise. Zu ersterem kann nur gesagt werden:

- Da Blizzard es uns so einfach macht und kein CC erfordert, können wir heutzutage Mobgruppen in ICC einfach wegbomben!

Jetzt schreiben einige Tanks auch noch, dass ihnen die Bossaggro genommen wird... es bleibt mir unerklärlich, aber hier die Auflösung:

- Viele Bosse haben einen Enrage-timer was dazu führt, dass DD's ihr vollstes Potential erschöpfen mussen um nicht weggeklatscht zu werden.
Im Falle einer Truppe, die sich den ersten Schritt nach ICC wagt, da es jetzt satte 30% Buffstärke sind, muss es also so geregelt werden,
das Schadensausteiler SOFORT angreifen. 

Hier kommt also die Lösung aller Probleme (Weltfrieden NICHT inklusive, ich betone NICHT!)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten:

a) ihr deinstalliert WoW wenn ihr die Aggro nicht halten könnt ( die einfachste Methode )
b) ihr gebt, genauso wie wir DD's euer BESTES, damit Besagtes nicht geschieht.
c) ihr Spielt einfach mal einen DD und guckt ob ihr nicht genau das selbe tut.

Was möchte ich also zusammenfassend sagen?

- Egal wie oft ihr darum bittet, es wird sich nie etwas ändern, solange uns Blizzard den AoE-Fraß vorwirft.
Wenn kein Fokus-dmg oder Crowd-control benötigt wird, kann man auch nichts anderes erwarten.
Findet euch damit ab und unterlasst in Zukunft solche sinnfreien Threads/Posts da es

a) nichts bringt
b) euch dafür Flames einbringt
c) es nervt!

Peace Out,
NBone

TL;DR = es gibt kein too long; didn't read. -> Wenn ihr es nicht lesen wollt, lest es nicht! ( ich mein wer weiß was ich für Grütze so um 3 Uhr denn produziere )


----------



## PiRho (31. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es gut, dass sich DDs auch mal stark machen gegen den ständigen Flameandrang.


----------



## Eiszaepfle (31. Juli 2010)

Cool da dich cc und ff nervt bist ja mit cata weg, gute reise dir schonmal.

Wenn du Brainafk irgendwo durcheiern willst, dann mach des, aber dann such dir auch nen tank der sowas mitmacht.
es ist übrigens nicht sonderlich effektiv die aggro von einem boss bzw von mobs zu bekommen, weil wenn du dadurch stirbst, machst du 0 dmg, scheiss egal mit welchem equip. soviel mal dazu, also die ausrede, dass du mit deinem ach so tollen dmg aggro ziehst und du des ja so unbedingt machen musst... wegen enrage timer... es ist einfach das resultat dass dd´s dadurch sterben und dann keinerlei dmg mehr machen,
schlussfolgerung: es geht noch langsamer! 
eine lösung wär teamplay... alternativ skill (aber wir wollen es ja nicht gleich übertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Wolfsherz1982 (31. Juli 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Hier kommt also die Lösung aller Probleme (Weltfrieden NICHT inklusive, ich betone NICHT!)
> 
> Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten:
> 
> ...


Wie wäre es mit Möglichkeit d) ?

Die DD lernen verdammt nochmal ihre Klasse zu spielen und verwenden einen einzigen beschissenen global Cooldown, womöglich noch vor dem Kampf, wo kein DPS Verlust eintritt, um Fähigkeiten wie Irreführung, Schurkenhandel etc. einzusetzen? Zumindest in Raids wird ja wohl mindestens eine Klasse dabei sein die sowas beherrscht. Dann darf die entsprechende Person sogar sofort und volle Kanne Schaden fahren, weil je mehr Schaden, desto mehr Aggro für den Tank. Stur auf die AoE Taste hämmern oder dergleichen ist nämlich NICHT, ich wiederhole NICHT "das BESTE geben", das würde erfordern auch mal das Gehirn einzuschalten.

Tante Edith sagt btw. grad, dass eigentlich ALLE DD Klassen auch so tolle Fähigkeiten wie Unsichtbarkeit, Eisblock, Verblassen, Schattenmimik (haben sogar alle Klassen einer Rasse), Vanish, Totstellen, Seele brechen usw. haben, die im Falle eines versehentlichen Aggro ziehens auch gerne mal vor dem Tod schützen wenn man sie gleich einsetzt, falls ein Mob oder gar ein Boss sich auf einen zubewegt und man nicht noch unbedingt seinen einen Cast durchbringen will, der womöglich zwar 10k Schaden macht, aber auch dazu führt das man den Rest vom Kampf am Boden liegend verbringt, wodurch der Raid womöglich 1 Mio. Schadenspunkte einbüst. Diese Fähigkeiten kann man sogar einsetzen BEVOR man Aggro zieht um diese zu reduzieren, vorausgesetzt man hämmert natürlich nicht grad Brain-AFK auf irgendwelche Tasten, sondern beherrscht wie oben erwähnt seine Klasse.


----------



## wertzû (31. Juli 2010)

Eiszaepfle schrieb:


> Cool da dich cc und ff nervt bist ja mit cata weg, gute reise dir schonmal.
> 
> Wenn du Brainafk irgendwo durcheiern willst, dann mach des, aber dann such dir auch nen tank der sowas mitmacht.
> es ist übrigens nicht sonderlich effektiv die aggro von einem boss bzw von mobs zu bekommen, weil wenn du dadurch stirbst, machst du 0 dmg, scheiss egal mit welchem equip. soviel mal dazu, also die ausrede, dass du mit deinem ach so tollen dmg aggro ziehst und du des ja so unbedingt machen musst... wegen enrage timer... es ist einfach das resultat dass dd´s dadurch sterben und dann keinerlei dmg mehr machen,
> ...



du scheinst den Text nicht gelesen zu haben.

btt
Ich sag Daumen hoch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meinen Respekt hast du nun.

Ich hab auch sehr lange DD gespielt, meistens als Paladin, jedoch wurde es mir mit der Zeit in Heroes zu doof und hab einfach mal Zorn an gemacht. Nun resultat? inni ging schneller hatte immer Aggro und Tank hat geleavt. Mitlerweile tanke ich nurnoch iin Heroes mit meinem S8. ICC, ich krieg immer nen Lachflash wenn ich Lese ihr verliert in ICC bei nem Boss die Aggro. Tut mir leid aber da seit ihr schuld! Ich war(!) in bester PVE gilde des Servers, hatten 18k DPS schlampen dabei, hatten aber nie mehr als 60% Aggro, ich selber bin maximal bei 70% gelandet. Wenn ihr jetzt schon die Aggro verliert sag ich viel spass in Cata, denn dort macht ihr weniger schaden und es gibt keine Bedrohungs mildernde Talente mehr.

Und habt endlich mal Respekt vor der Arbeit eines Damagedealers!! Es ist die schwerste Arbeit die es gibt. Man muss sich reinlesen was für eine Rotation man nimmt, dann kommt es auch noch auf Equip drauf an welche. Dann kommt die Frage was sockel ich? Und wann was anderes? Heiler haben das praktisch garnicht, Tanks eh nicht.

Ich habe alles gespielt, Heiler, Tank, DD. Und beim DD hatte ich am meisten Kopfweh nach einem 4h Raid.


----------



## Mayestic (31. Juli 2010)

da ich fast nur als heiler in random inis unterwegs bin lass ich übereifrige dds einfach sterben und siehe da es geht auch ohne sie.
dds werden überbewertet, teilweise sogar heilung, manchmal auch tanks. 
ich trödel oft ein wenig, kürschnern und so. wenn ich dann mal zu der gruppe stoße die sich nicht weiter um mich gekümmert hat, sowieso nicht auf meine mana schaut dann liegt oftmals schon ein dd im dreck und der tank der hat noch 90% leben.
wie sowas passieren kann ist mir immern rätsel. 
lustig ist auch das wenn mal markiert wird der totenkopf der als erstes sterben sollte nur ganz selten als erstes stirbt. 
während der tank auf den totenkopf prügelt und den fest im griff hat meiden die dds den totenkopf, ziehen aggro und platzen halt. wen interessierts. 
teamplay wäre ne schöne lösung aber meistens kommt nichtmals ein " hallo " beim beginn der inni aber ne beleidigung wenn sie einfach gehn. 
das is mir jedesmal ein ticket wert. bringt zwar iwie nicht viel aber mal sehn wenn sich genug tickets ansammeln bringts auch iwann mal was. 
sowas glorreiches wie 3 stunden ban z.b. lol


----------



## Reo_MC (31. Juli 2010)

Merkwürdig, aber du willst mit Klischees aufräumen, oder zumindest Vorurteile beseitigen, steigerst dich aber quasi so sehr hinein dass du.. Moment, Telefon. Es ist der "Yo-Dawg"-Typ.


----------



## fixfox10 (31. Juli 2010)

Einerseits: Hübsch geschrieben, auch für 3 Uhr nachts. GZ dazu.

Andererseits: Du irrst. Natürlich gehen Tanks und auch Heiler mit nem anderen Gedanken in eine Ini, nämlich (das unterstelle ich jetzt mal) übernehmen sie die Verantwortung für den Haufen.

Es gibt für einen Tank auch ein Maximum an Aggro, die er auf Mobs ausüben kann. Ein DD mit hohem Schadensoutput kann es durchaus schaffen, dem Tank den einen oder anderen Mob zu entreißen, um den Heiler zu fordern bis hin zu seiner Frustgrenze. Um mich mal auf die Seite der Tanks zu stellen: Warum laßt ihr DDs es nicht einfach?

Grundsätzlich gilt: Der Tank gibt das Tempo vor. Also ruhig ne Runde abwarten, Geduld ist eine Tugend.
Ja, alle wollen schnell durch die Ini durch sein. Es geht aber nicht schneller, wenn alle mit der Nase im Dreck liegen und dann den Eingang der Ini nicht wieder finden. Noch mal halb durch die Bude, buffen, einer der werten DDs ist noch mal kurz afk... Man kennt das alles zur Genüge.

Über 2 K DPS ist es vollkommen wumpe, wie hoch eure Schadensspitzen sind (zumindest bei allen Inis unterhalb PDC. Ab da darfs auch gerne ein wenig mehr sein).
Klar freu ich mich, wenn Loken nach 10 Sekunden liegt. Klar fühlt sich der Jäger wohl, wenn er hinter dem Aufgang in der Grube 20 K DPS auf die letzte Gruppe vorm Endboss gefahren hat.
Aber wenn der Tank zu schwach ist, dann stellt man sich bitte auf den Tank ein, nicht umgekehrt.

Tanks sind eine aussterbende Rasse (Achtung Wortspiel). Sie haben immer noch den schwersten Job in diesem Spiel.
Man sollte immer noch ein wenig Rücksicht auf sie nehmen, sonst werden die Wartezeiten im Dungeonfinder noch länger. 
Ich hab meinen Krieger z.B. wieder in die Ecke gestellt, weil Tanken für mich nix ist.

Meine Beobachtung als Heiler ist folgende: Wird gewipet, liegt es in der Regel nicht am Tank.
Jeder kann Fehler machen, klar.
Aber wenn diejenigen, die am ehesten ersetzbar sind, sich nichts sagen lassen wollen, wird man die Lücke, die ihr hinterlasst, wohl mit andern auffüllen müssen.

Merke:
Ei guter DD ist nicht derjenige, der am meisten Schaden raushaut, sondern der, der in der Lage ist, mitzuspielen.

In diesem Sinne: Seiet furchtbar und wehret euch.


----------



## HDMagosh (31. Juli 2010)

das Problemist einfach das zuviele sich über Werte anstatt seiner Person Identifizieren wollen, sprich DPs hier, Dps da.

Deswegen ist das so. Spiel Flipper wenn ihr auf Highscores steht. Es ist ein Gruppengame, und kein, ich bin der beste game.

Ich vermisse Innis wo man noch sheepen musste und so. Seid den ganzen AoE spamm ,ist das nur hirn Auschlalten und Hauptsache Dps.....ist doch langweilig.


Die inzige lösung dagegen ist das was ich mache 

Ich gehe nur mi tbekannten in Innis ,wo man im Zs auch über andere Dinge redet, ausser loot,tactiken und dps.

Und nebenbei läuft alles easy.


----------



## ach was solls. (31. Juli 2010)

Also ich bitte einige den Post ordentlich zu lesen.
Zweitens, ich respektiere Eure Meinung genauso wie ihr meine. Ihr seid dieser Ansicht - ich kann es nicht ändern.
Aber genau das möchte ich euch damit sagen: 

Ihr werdet mit Euren Freds & sonstigem uns nicht dazu bewegen können, mit aggro-pull aufzuhören.
Letztendlich ist es unsere schuld und wenn ihr als schlechter tank bezeichnet werdet, ignoriert sie
oder ggf. überprüft ihr nicht mal ob ihr vielleicht nicht einen kleinen Funken Schuld in euch selbst findet.

Peace Out,
NBone


----------



## Jariel1994 (31. Juli 2010)

Hey Buffies,

Also ich bin selber DD und muss sagen...OMG! Das solche Leute wie du überhaupt im Endcontent mitmischen tut mir ja schon weh...sry aber ich z.B binde mit meinem Schurken den Schurkenhanden auf den Dolchfächer und den Finsteren Stoss sodass ich Schurkenhandel auf den MT caste mein vorheriges Ziel nehme und DANN Dolchfächer anwende...per Makro ist dasn Klacks wieso sollte man solche Sachen nicht machen? Sorry aber willst du mir sagen das die Mobs in ICC nen enrage haben?...

Mfg Jariel


----------



## ach was solls. (31. Juli 2010)

Ich denke es ist nicht deutlich genug rüber gekommen. Ich vertrete mit meinem Post nicht mit sondern die Allgemeinheit der DD's. Ebenso spiele ich mit meinem Fred auf random-dungeons und 
keine stammraids in icc an. Natürlich ist mir dieser Schurkenhandel schon einmal aufgefallen. Was meinst du wieso ich den sonst immer auf den Heiler packe .. ich meine +% mehr dmg ist das
nonplusultra für einen heiler... so doof bin ich auch nicht.


----------



## AerionD (31. Juli 2010)

Ich kann deine Frustration verstehen, aber wenn du als DD jetzt zurückflamest bringt das doch auch nichts.
Letztendlich klappt es doch so oder so nur wenn niemand Mist baut und meiner Erfahrung nach haben Tanks,
DDs und Heiler alle das selbe Talent zum Mistbauen; ich war schon mit Tanks in Gruppen die damit überfordert
waren einen Boss von der Gruppe weg zu drehen, ich war in Gruppen mit DDs deren Rotation aus maximal zwei Tasten bestand
und ich war in Gruppen mit Heilern die einfach mal vergessen haben den Tank zu heilen...
Du siehst also keine Gruppe kann von sich sagen alles richtig zu machen und du kannst von keiner sagen dass sie alles falsch macht.

Und noch eine Anmerkung am Rande: Wenn der Tank sagt "mach Fokus-DMG" dann mach halt Fokus-DMG, selbst wenn die Mobs
dann nicht so schnell liegen, ist das immer noch besser als ein Wipe weil der Tank die Aggro nicht halten kann, ist zwar nicht toll,
aber über die Repkosten ärgerst du dich am Ende noch mehr.


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (31. Juli 2010)

Ich finde den Thread einfach nur witzig...kaum die ersten posts gelesen krieg ich ein lachflash OMG...Jeder wirklich "Jeder" der seine klasse hoch gespielt hat sollte sie beherschen spätestens dann wann man 80 hitted...wenn man zu blöd ist seine klasse zu spielen sollte man sich besser informieren sprich richtig skillen und jede fähigkeit im Talentbaum durchlesen nicht nur wild drauf los talentpunkte verteiln...ein bisschen Klassen verständniss sollte doch vorhanden sein! Es gibt genug schwarze schafe bei den DDs genau so wie bei Tanks und Heals!


----------



## Manfret (31. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin Krieger Tank und ich muss sagen, dass mir sogut wie nie ein DD die aggro stiehlt. Das liegt vielleicht auch da dran das ich auch als Tank meistens immer erster im dmg bin trotz AoE von DDs mit 6k gs oder so.  Ich versteh auch nich das sich irgendwelche anderen Tanks sich beschweren das sie keine Aggro haben. Wenn ihr nicht tanken könnt dann lasst es halt einfach oder lernt es, aber heult nicht rum das es die DDs schuld sind, denn im Grunde seid ihr es ja selbst schuld.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurator (31. Juli 2010)

Was ich an dem ganzen Post nicht verstehe, wieso nicht erst einen einzigen Cast, wie zum Beispiel nen Arkanschlag auf das Maintarget des Tanks machen. Die 1,5sec reichen dann in einer Hero gut um die Aggro der restlichen zu bekommen. Sicher, wenn es 3er Gruppen sind und du hast nen Pala, dann ist das Wumpe. Ist da jedoch ne Gruppe von 6 Mobs und der Schaden kommt noch bevor die Weihe getickt hat oder der Donnerknall raus war, dann zeugt dies von Mangelndem Respekt des DDs. Das witzige ist, dass ich schon öfter Leute in ner Hero Gruppe hatte, die ihre 8k+ gemacht haben, die haben aber nie Aggro gezogen. Derjenige, mit 3k hat in der selben Gruppe jedoch andauern Aggro gezogen. Genau da sieht man dann den Skill. Viel Dps zu machen ist das eine, viel Dps zu machen ohne Aggro zu ziehen, das ist die Kunst. Und der mit 8k war ein Pala, also nix mit Aggroreduzierung oder Schurkenhandel.
Ich frage mich einfach, was so schwer daran ist, den Tank anzuvisieren und dann die Taste "F" zu drücken. Bei der Standarteinstellung wird dann automatisch das Ziel des Tanks angewählt. Kommt dann eine Aggrowarnung, dann einfach kurz Ziel des Tanks nehmen und einen Cast da drauf. Ist der Tank und der DD etwa gleich equiped und der DD zieht bei Singeltarget Aggro, dann dürfte was nicht stimmen. Selbst da hat aber fast jede Klasse die Möglichkeit nen Aggroreset zu machen.
Ja, die Tanks machen auch Fehler. Mir ist auch schon ein Mob auf nen Heiler losgegangen. Dies bedeutet, dass der Tank spotten muss, also das Ziel wechseln muss. Dies sind Aktionen die Zeitbrauchen und es hilfreich ist, wenn die DDs nicht einfach weiter draufholzen.
Es stört mich nicht im Geringsten, wenn zum Beispiel ein Krieger im Vorfeld ansagt, dass er ein anderes Ziel in Fokus nimmt, um mehr Wut zu bekommen. Kriegt der Heiler das gebacken und ist damit einverstanden, dann soll er das ruhig machen. Das Zauberwort bei solchen Dingen ist ganz einfach Kommunikation! Und Respekt den anderen Gruppenmitglieder gegenüber.

So, mein Senf ist draussen.

mfg Kurator


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (31. Juli 2010)

Manfret schrieb:


> Also ich bin Krieger Tank und ich muss sagen, dass mir sogut wie nie ein DD die aggro stiehlt. Das liegt vielleicht auch da dran das ich auch als Tank meistens immer erster im dmg bin trotz AoE von DDs mit 6k gs oder so.  Ich versteh auch nich das sich irgendwelche anderen Tanks sich beschweren das sie keine Aggro haben. Wenn ihr nicht tanken könnt dann lasst es halt einfach oder lernt es, aber heult nicht rum das es die DDs schuld sind, denn im Grunde seid ihr es ja selbst schuld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wahre Worte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (31. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön das sich mal einer für die DDs einsetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ans Wolfsherz's Edit, Schattenmimik löscht keine Aggro und Unsichtbarkeit geht im Kampf nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich als DD spiele in Raids immer soweit bis ich in Omen über den Tank stehe. Aber nicht bis ich die Aggro vom Boss hab und dann mach ich langsam weiter... damit ich keine Aggro vom Boss etc zieh, also bisschen Hirn einschalten dann geht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwist (31. Juli 2010)

Wenn es hier schon Aggro geht werde ich hier mal einen Boss nennen: General Vezax.
Ich als sehr starker Hexenmeister hau die aggro von 0% auf 100% in 10 Sekunden hoch. Da ist auch nix mit Aggro halten, da muss man einfach mal den (für mich viel zu vernachlästigen) Zauberstab aus und schießt kleine Bälle auf den Großen.
Muss ja nicht unbedingt nur der General sein, wo man mal Taschenbilliard spielen muss, ist eben auch bei anderen Bossen so. Wenn es um Heros geht..naja wenn da der Tank die Aggro nicht halten kann..würde ich einfach mal sagen: Fail Tank, lol l2p noob. (Zwar nicht so krass, aber das wäre der Grundgedanke und Hand aufs Herz: Ihr denkt da genauso.)
Sonst ist DD echt fett, einfach sich hinten oder vorne an den Boss stellen, ein paar Tasten drücken und aufgepasst..jaaaa jetzt wird es spannend..und ja es ist sehr gefürchtet in der Welt von WoW, ABER ich werd es jetzt ansprechen also verzeiht mir: WASD B E N U T Z E N!
Nebenbei ehrlich gesagt macht Tank auch sehr viel Spaß und Aggro halten ist dank Klassenforen und Tipps eigentlich sehr einfach..
Deswegen: HF beim Zocken und flamt die armen Tanks nicht zu hart. (:


----------



## *-*-WingZero-*-* (31. Juli 2010)

Anscheinend liegt Flamen hier im Forum auf der Tagesordnung xD jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolzi (31. Juli 2010)

Wenn du, so wie du es beschreibst, dafür sorgen willst, dass eine Gruppe so schnell wie möglich durch z.B. eine heroische Instanz bringen willst, dann tust du dass bestimmt nicht damit in eine Mobgruppe zu springen bei der der Tank erst gerade seinen AOE gezündet hat und vollgas die Damage - Bombe zu zünden. Denn das Resultat war, ist und wird immer sein, dass du im Dreck liegst und somit zwar in den ersten 2 Sekunden des Kampfes einen wahnsinnigen Schadensaustoß hast, allerdings danach nix mehr.

Ich spiele sowohl Heiler, Tank, als auch, wenn auch sehr selten, DD und kenne daher alle Sichtweisen. Als Tank ist es mir in Prinzip schnuppe wenn ein Schadensverursacher Aggro zieht, solange er: den Mob so schnell tötet, dass er net viel Schaden reinbekommt und den Heiler nicht dazu zwingt mich nur mit einigen Hots stehen zu lassen, weil er ständig große Heilungen auf dich ansetzen muss.

Wir reden jetzt hier nicht von den DDs, die schon ma vorspringen, ne Gruppe aus 5 Mobs pullt und sich dann beschwert, dass der Tank keine Aggro mehr aufgebaut kriegt bevor er die Fliesen küsst, denn wer sowas macht soll sich als Tank anmelden und dann zeigen wie gut er ist, weil es zwar klingt wie eine der einfachsten Aufgaben: die Gegner sollen sich an deiner Rüstung austoben, damit die anderen net viel bis gar nichts abbekommen. Es ist allerdings so, dass dies eine der schwierigsten Aufgaben ist und deshalb passt mir deine Aussage von wegen: "deinstalliert WoW oder lernt eure Klasse zu spielen" nicht so ganz, denn jeder der sich als Neuling an diese Aufgabe wagt wird früher oder später scheitern, weil er den Überblick verliert. Das ist einfach so. Das ist mir passiert, das ist unserem Maintank am Anfang passiert und sogar der wohl bekannteste Maintank Kungen hatte mit diesem Problem zu kämpfen. Deshalb ist es einfach zu sagen: ololol l2p nap. Man bekommt die benötigte Übersicht net von heute auf morgen sondern muss üben und dies wird einem gehörig dadurch vermiest, wenn alle einen zuflamen. 

Man merkt sofort ob der Tank der da vorspringt eine Ahnung hat von dem was er tut, oder eben net und dann muss ich mich darauf einstellen. Sowohl als Heiler, denn ich muss damit rechnen dass er (da man ja am Anfang net wirklich super equipped ist) wahrscheinlich mehr Damage frisst als einer der des schon länger macht und natürlich wird er auch die Aggro net so gut gehalten bekommen, weshalb ich eben den Rest der Gruppe mehr heilen muss, als auch als DDler, denn dann lass ich ihn eben 5-6 Sekunden länger antanken und gut is.

Wie allerdings schon erwähnt springe ich zwischendurch mal als DD durch die Inis und Raids und kann deine Aussage irgendwo verstehen. Auch wenn man den Tank Aggro aufbauen lässt hilft des teilweise net viel, denn dann springt man einmal rein, zündet seinen AOE und hat sofort die Aggro von 1-2 Gegnern, allerdings hat jeder die Möglichkeit diese durch spezielle Fähigkeiten wieder zu senken und das sollte man auch tun. Das Problem ist (auch ich habe das) man will zeigen was man kann und erster im Recount (was ja Fluch und Segen zugleich ist) sein. Man will zeigen dass man es beherrscht mit dieser Klasse Schaden zu machen von dem einige nur träumen können.

Gerade in Raids ist das ja sehr wichtig der erste zu sein, denn dann steigen die Chancen natürlich schlagartig an wieder mitgenommen zu werden. Die paar "Main-DDler" die jeder Raid dabei hat müssen auch mitgenommen werden, damit der Schaden passt und die Bosse fallen. Alles was weiter unten in der Schadensliste steht ist jederzeit austauschbar und niemand will austauschbar sein.

Das simple Rezept heißt: passt euch der Gruppe an. Des gilt sowohl für die Tanks, die, sobald se merken, dass ein DDler schlichtweg massig Schaden raushaut, denn dann müssen se veruchen von Anfang an soviel Aggro wie möglich aufzubauen, was allerdings nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt möglich ist. Auch als Tank hat man gewisse oh-shit - Buttons die man drücken kann um im Notfall nochma den Bedrohungsaufbau zu pushen und auch die sollten genutzt werden.

Ein Heiler merkt es ohnehin sehr schnell in welche Richtung sich das ganze bewegt... ob er nun einfach n Hot aufn Tank schnalzen muss und dann mit Schaden machen kann, oder ob er permanent die Gruppenheilung zünden muss um alle Balken voll zu machen sieht man ja in der Regel schon bei den ersten 1-2 Mobgruppen.

Hier kommt dann aber auch der DDler ins Spiel, der abtasten muss ob er nun die ganz große Keule raushauen darf, erst durch diverse Fähigkeiten die Aggro reduzieren muss, oder vielleicht erst ma etwas wartet bis die Aggro auch sicher da ist wo se sein soll. Dies sollte im Normalfall auch dazu führen, dass man am schnellsten durch die Instanz kommt, denn dies ist der Fall, wenn keiner stirbt und man net pausenlos jemanden wiederbeleben muss, oder gar die ganze Gruppe dem Geistheiler ein freundliches "Ach leck mich am A****" zuflüstert, während man den Weg zurück zum Instanzportal antritt.




so des wars von mir

schönen Tag noch


----------



## Terminsel (31. Juli 2010)

Auch diese Medaille hat zwei Seiten... naja, genau genommen drei.^^

Ich kenne alle drei Rollen. Tank, Heiler und DD. Tank und Heiler habe ich aus Notwendigkeit gespielt, DD aus Leidenschaft. Und soll ich euch was sagen? JEDE dieser drei Rollen kann ordentlich Mist bauen.

Bsp. 1: In einer Rdm-Hero pullt ein Tank 3 - 5! Gruppen zusammen, kann aber beim anschließenden Bombardement die Aggro nicht halten. Hier sollte man vllt. weniger pullen.

Bsp. 2: Erst heute erlebt: Mein kleiner, noch blau-grün-leicht lila-equipter DK-DD war in einer Rdm-Hero und der Heiler hat mich einfach nicht geheilt. Auf meine Frage hin, warum er dies nicht tue (hab Schaden vermieden, wo es möglich war), meinte er, mit ca. 17k Leben sei ich eh zu schnell tot, da würde sich der Manaverbrauch nicht lohnen. Da das ganze in einer Kombination mit einem Tank aus Bsp. 1 passierte, könnt ihr euch denken, wie nervig die Geschichte für mich war. Am Ende hab ich mich nur noch daneben gestellt und Autohit auf die Mobs gemacht, weils mir zu dumm wurde. Frage mich sowieso, wie ein ICC-Tank nicht in der Lage ist, die Aggro eines blau-grünen Nabbel-DDs wie mir zu halten (und ja, ich hab immer das Ziel des Tanks angegriffen - Tank ins Target und f drücken ist ja nun nicht so schwer - aber wenn man mit der halb toten Gruppe am Arsch schon die nächste pullt, kann man die Aggro natürlich nicht halten).

Bsp. 3: Ein DD will es einfach nicht lernen. Er knallt vollen Schaden raus, lässt nicht antanken und Omen ist für ihn ein Vorzeichen des Schicksals (was der Begriff ja eigentlich bedeutet) und kein Bedrohungs-Addon. Aggroreduzierende Maßnahmen kennt er nicht und in Gruppen greift er aus Prinzip den Totenkopf nicht an.

Fazit: Alle drei Gruppen können auf ihre eigene, unnachahmliche Weise Scheiße bauen, bis zu abwinken. Ob Tank, Heiler oder DD, ob episch ausgerüstet oder blau-grün, ob Stufe 20 oder 80 - Unfähigkeit ist überall vertreten.


----------



## Piposus (31. Juli 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> da ich fast nur als heiler in random inis unterwegs bin lass ich übereifrige dds einfach sterben und siehe da es geht auch ohne sie.



Gute Heiler (wie ich) halten alle am Leben.

Durch absichtliches Sterbenlassen verbrauchst Du unnötig Mana und hältst die Gruppe auf. Nogo. Wenn du spielen lernen willst, melde dich gerne bei mir per PN.


----------



## Vadesh (31. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Aggroreduzierende Maßnahmen kennt er nicht und in Gruppen greift er aus Prinzip den Totenkopf nicht an.
> 
> Fazit: Alle drei Gruppen können auf ihre eigene, unnachahmliche Weise Scheiße bauen, bis zu abwinken. Ob Tank, Heiler oder DD, ob episch ausgerüstet oder blau-grün, ob Stufe 20 oder 80 - Unfähigkeit ist überall vertreten.



Leider setzen die meisten Tanks einfach keine Zeichen mehr, nichtmal einen Totenkopf. Tja, dann muss man sich ganz ehrlich nicht wundern, wenn jeder auf ein anderes Ziel geht.

Und natürlich kann jeder Mist bauen, dummerweise kann man es als DD relativ gut vertuschen, wenn man Mist gebaut hat. Meistens. Bei Tanks und Heiler ist das Ergebnis von Mistbauen meistens, dass die Gruppe die Grasnarbe küsst.


----------



## Terminsel (31. Juli 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Leider setzen die meisten Tanks einfach keine Zeichen mehr, nichtmal einen Totenkopf. Tja, dann muss man sich ganz ehrlich nicht wundern, wenn jeder auf ein anderes Ziel geht.
> 
> Und natürlich kann jeder Mist bauen, dummerweise kann man es als DD relativ gut vertuschen, wenn man Mist gebaut hat. Meistens. Bei Tanks und Heiler ist das Ergebnis von Mistbauen meistens, dass die Gruppe die Grasnarbe küsst.



Da gebe ich dir Recht. Als DD kann man meist noch eine Reißleine ziehen, sei es Bubble, Eisblock, Totstelle, etc.

Meine Erfahrung in aktuellen Heros ist aber eher die, das bei Fehlern von Tank und Heiler nicht die Gruppe stirbt, sondern ein, zwei DDs. Und die Rücksichtslosigkeit ist auch bei diesen beiden (oft sehr selbstgerechten) Gruppen häufig absolut unfassbar. Der Tank pullt fünf Gruppen, kann die Aggro nicht halten und erwartet dennoch ein Bombardemont der DDs. Der Heiler meint, er muss in Heros sowieso nix tun und schaut nebenbei Fernsehen während er alle fünf Minuten mal eine Heilung raushaut. Das Ergebnis sind ein, zwei tote DDs, die aber unter gegebenen Umständen oft garnicht mehr anders können, als sterben.

Auch schön: Gestern in HdZ4 pullte ein Tank mal eben die ganze Gasse hinter dem Rathaus. Kein Problem, meint ihr? Wäre es auch nicht, wenn er nicht einige Mobs wieder verloren hätte, die sich Arthas "rausgespottet" hat. Folge: Arthas tot, Event musste wiederholt werden. Und ich bin noch wie ein Blöder durch die Gasse gerannt und hab Arthas gesucht, weil er ja mehrfach nach Hilfe geschrien hat - leider vergebens.

Mir geht diese totale Rücksichtslosigkeit auf den Senkel. Und das ist kein reines Tankproblem, es betrifft Heiler und DDs ebenso! Dieses Spiel ist dazu konstruiert, miteinander gespielt zu werden, nicht nur nebeneinander und erstrecht nicht gegeneinander (im PvE^^).


----------



## Arcanem (31. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, worüber sich alle aufregen.
Als Tank verlier ich so gut wie nie Aggro, und wenn, dann hab ich doch Spott.
Als DD mach ich meistens Focusdmg, da mir das irgendwie mehr Spaß macht, aber manchmal bomb ich auch, und ich hab irgendwie NIE Aggro Probleme.
Nun, als schönes rhetorisches Mittel: ich weiß überhaupt nicht, worüber sich alle aufregen.


----------



## Gerti (31. Juli 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Machen wir Focus-dmg so erhalten wir folgende Resultate:
> - nervtötend
> - zeitraubend
> - kompliziert



Bäm 15k Crit Bääääm 15k Crit Bäääääm 20k Crit Mob down und das in 5sec. Alles andere als kompliziert. Außerdem ists wirklich die einzige Möglichkeit keine Aggro von allen Mobs zu ziehen, sondern nur von einem.


----------



## Vadesh (31. Juli 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Bäm 15k Crit Bääääm 15k Crit Bäääääm 20k Crit Mob down und das in 5sec. Alles andere als kompliziert. Außerdem ists wirklich die einzige Möglichkeit keine Aggro von allen Mobs zu ziehen, sondern nur von einem.



Fokusschaden ist teilweise gar nicht möglich. Als Schurke gibt z.B. jeder Mob um bevor man auch nur dran denken kann, mit genug Combopunkten auf Ausweiden oder was auch immer zu drücken.
Ähnlich siehts bei Schattenpriestern, DKs und Affli-Hexern aus. Bevor da ein Mob alle Dots drauf hat kippt er auch schon um.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (31. Juli 2010)

Was Dein Beispiel in Raids angeht, da kann ich Dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Ich spiele selber einen Fury der auch anständiges Tankgear mit sich rumträgt, ich kenne also beide Seiten. Und mal ganz ehrlich, der Tank der bei einem einzelnen Mob sprich einem Bossgegner nicht die Aggro halten kann sollte sich mal Gedanken über einen Berufswechsel machen. Denn wer trotz Schurkenhandel, Irreführung, etc das nicht schafft ist hier fehl am Platze.

In 5er Instanzen find ich es ein wenig Stressiger, halte aber auch hier meine Aggro. Da muss man halt mal ein wenig arbeiten für sein Geld, das ist halt so. Wartet mal bis Cata kommt liebe Freunde der tankenden Zunft. Da werden sicher viele ihr Tankdasein wieder aufgeben....


----------



## Jesbi (31. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Und habt endlich mal Respekt vor der Arbeit eines Damagedealers!! Es ist die schwerste Arbeit die es gibt. Man muss sich reinlesen was für eine Rotation man nimmt, dann kommt es auch noch auf Equip drauf an welche. Dann kommt die Frage was sockel ich? Und wann was anderes? Heiler haben das praktisch garnicht, Tanks eh nicht.
> 
> Ich habe alles gespielt, Heiler, Tank, DD. Und beim DD hatte ich am meisten Kopfweh nach einem 4h Raid.



Da stellt sich echt die Frage: "Was hast Du gespielt?" und "Kamen die Kopfschmerzen vielleicht von Alkohol?"

Seid Classic gilt "Wer die Aggro hat kann Sie behalten"
DD`s in Heros interessieren mich nicht, geht auch mit dem Heiler alleine wie der TE richtig erkannt hat.
Allerdings ist es auch eher selten, dass mir die Aggro geklaut wird.


----------



## LubuLegend (31. Juli 2010)

Nehmt solche Kommentare einfach nicht ernst. Meistens kommen diese sowieso von Tanks (aber auch anderen Gruppenmitglieder), welche einfach nicht spielen können und keinen Sinn darin sehen, sich zu verbessen.


----------



## Gloir (31. Juli 2010)

hallo,

vorweg: ich spiele dd/tank/heal, wobei dd mein Main ist.



ach schrieb:


> Keiner von uns mag heutzutage mehr heroische Instanzen,
> da sie nur zum Markenfarmen da sind, bis man letztendlich ICC raiden kann.? [...]
> 
> In diesem Falle (heroische Instanz) liegt es doch ganz klar auf der Hand, dass jeder in der Gruppe der Interesse nachgeht, diese Instanz
> so schnell wie möglich zu säubern. Sprich, anstatt Focus-dmg zu machen, holen wir unsere AoE-Zauber raus und machen das ganze:



Geile Einstellung... sprichst du für die ganze Game-Community oder was.

Ich respektier deine Meinung über AoE-Schaden... hier is meine:



ach schrieb:


> Ihr möchtet uns also mitteilen, wir sollen warten. Wieso sollen wir warten? [...]



Meiner Menung nach bedeutet ein guter DD zu sein nicht, dass man 10 k Durchschnittsschaden in einer Hero Ini fährt, sondern dass man auch auf Noobtanks/healer eingehen kann und mit Hilfe von Omen z.B die Aggro beim Tank lässt.

Wenn man das nich tut, spricht das von Unflexibilität und das gibt ganz klar Minuspunkte im Skillraster ^^


Vor einiger Zeit ging ich mal mit ner Gilde obsi 3d im 25er mit. Es wurde die *scheissevieldmgdasserschnellliegt* Variante durchgezogen. Da war ein Mage dabei, der hat damals mit heldentum 15k dps gemacht. Das war damals wahnsinnig viel! Wir sind 5 mal gewipet weil er die Aggro gezogen hat und der Drache sich zum Raid gedreht hat. Nach den 5 wipes war er nich mal fähig seine Rota umzustellen, damit er weniger Schaden fährt.... (Ich bedaure sehr, dass er nich gekickt wurde, sonderen der Raid sich aufgelöst hat). 

Skill is nich = Viel schaden, sondern sich der Situation anpassen zu können.....


g Gloir


----------



## Blablubs (31. Juli 2010)

Wolfsherz1982 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Möglichkeit d) ?
> 
> Die DD lernen verdammt nochmal ihre Klasse zu spielen und verwenden einen einzigen beschissenen global Cooldown, womöglich noch vor dem Kampf, wo kein DPS Verlust eintritt, um Fähigkeiten wie Irreführung, Schurkenhandel etc. einzusetzen? Zumindest in Raids wird ja wohl mindestens eine Klasse dabei sein die sowas beherrscht. Dann darf die entsprechende Person sogar sofort und volle Kanne Schaden fahren, weil je mehr Schaden, desto mehr Aggro für den Tank. Stur auf die AoE Taste hämmern oder dergleichen ist nämlich NICHT, ich wiederhole NICHT "das BESTE geben", das würde erfordern auch mal das Gehirn einzuschalten.
> 
> Tante Edith sagt btw. grad, dass eigentlich ALLE DD Klassen auch so tolle Fähigkeiten wie Unsichtbarkeit, Eisblock, Verblassen, Schattenmimik (haben sogar alle Klassen einer Rasse), Vanish, Totstellen, Seele brechen usw. haben, die im Falle eines versehentlichen Aggro ziehens auch gerne mal vor dem Tod schützen wenn man sie gleich einsetzt, falls ein Mob oder gar ein Boss sich auf einen zubewegt und man nicht noch unbedingt seinen einen Cast durchbringen will, der womöglich zwar 10k Schaden macht, aber auch dazu führt das man den Rest vom Kampf am Boden liegend verbringt, wodurch der Raid womöglich 1 Mio. Schadenspunkte einbüst. Diese Fähigkeiten kann man sogar einsetzen BEVOR man Aggro zieht um diese zu reduzieren, vorausgesetzt man hämmert natürlich nicht grad Brain-AFK auf irgendwelche Tasten, sondern beherrscht wie oben erwähnt seine Klasse.



Und meine Tante Edith meint gerade, dass du ganz offensichtlich die Funktionsweisen von Eisblock und Schattenmimik nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## Ademos14 (31. Juli 2010)

An alle DDs, es gibt solche Addon wie Omen...

Warum muss man auf Biegen und Brechen soviel Dmg machen bis man im Gras liegt? Es nützt einfach keinem in der Grp wenn man vorzeitig wegen so etwas dummen wie kein Antanken oder Massenaoe bei einen ungewollten Pull stirbt. 
Bsp:
DD macht 5 Sekunden lang 15k dps und stirbt.
DD (lässt antanken) macht nur 7k dps lebt aber den ganzen einminütigen Kampf.

Hmm!

Vllt muss man konkreter werden. Beim Blutrat z.b. wird der eine Boss ja von einer Eule/Jäger oder sowas getankt. Ich als Melee muss da ab einen gewissen Punkt arg aufpassen, da man mit zuviel Dmg und somit auf diesen Boss die Aggro hat (Ergebnis sollte dann bekannt sein).


Keep cool, DD! Hier ist keiner auf der Flucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (31. Juli 2010)

Lieber TE, die Tanks die sich beschweren in Hero Inis nicht antanken zu dürfen haben folgendes Problem: Schutzkrieger und Schutzpaladine generieren ihre Ressourcen Wut und Mana fast nur über erhaltenen Schaden. Sind sie jedoch Eiskrone gestählt, sind sie für Hero-Inis quasi überequipt und erhalten damit fast keinen Schaden. Die AoE-Aggro Fähigkeiten wie Donnerknall oder Weihe sind aber echte Ressourcenfresser...hat jetzt zB. ein Krieger keine Wut, kann er keinen Donnerknall einsetzen und so baut er nur sehr langsam Aggro auf auf Gruppen auf -hauen die DDs aber im selben Moment ihre Burst-Fähigkeiten raus in dem der Tank seinen ersten Hit setzt, ist die Aggo schneller weg als der Krieger "Thunderclap" rufen kann. Da ich sowohl Hexenmeister als auch 3 Tankklassen spiele kenne ich beide Seiten...und trotzdem ich dem Tank 1-3 Sekunden mit meinem Hexer Zeit gebe Aggo aufzubauen bin ich weit vorne im Dmg und trotz Dauer-Saaten zieh ich praktisch niemals Aggro auch wenn der Tank noch so gut oder schlecht equipt ist.


----------



## Tsukasu (31. Juli 2010)

Genau endlich spricht es jemand aus.
Vieleicht sollten tanks mal lernen ihr aggro zu halten und das beste is ja noch dan rum zu schreien das man ja selber schuld, was ich aber dan nicht verstehe ist wiso haut man dan ab?, wen man doch ja so ein guter tank ist.

Wie gesagt es wird sich nie was änder und mein tipp:
Last euch nicht den Spass verderben, den der ist zu kostbar um ihn an solche leute zu verderben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raijka (31. Juli 2010)

Als DD hat man es nicht leicht sei es in Instanzen in der der Tank durch rennt als ob der Teufel hinter ihm her ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Überhaupt in Random Gruppen sehr beliebt Heiler schreibt "Hi Heile noch nicht lange und hab Mana Probleme" 

Tank pullt rennt pullt rennt pullt......Heiler in Panik rennt hinter Tank her die DD auch endlich Tank bleibt mal stehen in nen Haufen Mobs und bekommt anständig eine auf die Schnauze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heiler versucht sein Bestes aber der nette Tank nimmt Schaden wie Verrückt.... Irreführung schon lange Abgelaufen 20k dps beim Bomben vom Mage und Jäger .....Aggro Tank fast tod Heiler oom Knapp überlebt. 

Omg Tank pullt weiter Heiler immer noch oom Tank halbes Leben......4 mobs inklusive Boss args Tank Tod der Wolf Tankt die Mobs der 6k gs DK den Boss Fallen legen und max dps Heiler hat ja kein Mana mehr pff grad noch gut gegangen... Tank beschwehrt sich wo ist die Heilung geblieben und motzt den Heiler an wenn er nicht heilen kann soll er es lassen...Ich Frage den Tank ob er vielleicht ein Idiot ist und nicht weiß das der blaue Balken unter dem Heiler Bild sein Lebensbalken ist.....Tank verlässt die Gruppe. 

DK Tankt weiter als DD Instanz läuft weiter is ja nur Burg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorm Endboss kommt unser Gildentank on der Hilft dann aus.

Pala Tank im SZ tönt rum brauch keine Irrefühung ein Jäger kann mir die Aggro nicht klauen nur bei Kriegern hätte er Probleme aber is ja keiner dabei also ran an den Boss...Irreführung .....Schnellfeuer..Geschwindigkeitstrank..... Tank hat volle Aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3 min später Boss 10 % Tank schreit im TS jäger Tod stellen Tod stellen....ich ne is eh gleich tod. 

Soviel zu Tanks die ich kennen lernen durfte irreführung Todstellen gehören bei mir zur Rota max DPS fahre ich nur auf Bosse beim Trash mach ich meist Singeltarget auf das Ziel vom Tank. Mit dieser Taktik überlebe und kann immer Schaden austeilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (31. Juli 2010)

Ich habe auch schon längere Zeit mit dem Gedanken gespielt so einen Thread zu erstellen. Also: Du hast vollkommen recht!

Zwei Sachen will ich allerdings noch hinzufügen:

1. Das Gear muss bei einem DD im Vergleich besser sein um mitgenommen zu werden (es gibt halt mehr Auswahl bei den Schadensklassen)
---> kein allzu sicherer Raidplatz
---> höherer Erwartungsdruck

Damit kommen wir auch schon zum 2.Punkt

2. Gutes Gear + hohe Ansprüche der Raidleitung + (der schon angesprochene) Wunsch alles schnellstmöglich zu clearen
---> Schadensklassen gehen sofort auf einen Mob los/ verursachen AoE-Schaden

Sonst muss man sich immer Sprüche anhören wie: "Hey, jetz greif gefälligst mal früher an - mit deinem Gear müssen da mindestens 49 DPS mehr drin sein !!! Wir können uns auch nen neuen Schurken/Hexenmeister/usw. holen wenn du zu schlecht hier bist!"

Fazit: Das oft bemängelte Verhalten der Schadensklassen wird (vor allem in Raids) doch stark gefördert - da müsst ihr euch nicht wundern wenn wir sofort loslegen...
Aggro reduzierende Fähigkeiten ?? Dadurch verliert man Schaden und wird im Auge der anderen Raidteilnehmer gleich uninteressanter...

Bitte denkt auch mal an die "Pflichten" eines DDs, bevor ihr immer mit dem meckern anfangt.

MfG

P.S.: Rechtschreib-, Grammatik- oder Sinnfehler können vorkommen... Bin noch müde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexxhexx (31. Juli 2010)

Ale Hexer bin ich reiner DD, aber ...

es geht nicht darum, nur schnell irgendwo durchzukommen, sondern darum, heile durchzukommen.
Wenn ich die Saat spamme, kenne ich die Grenzen des Heilers und Tanks und beachte die Mobs am Boss.

Wenn ich zu schnell auf den Trash der ICC bombe, überlebe ich die Aggro nicht; in der Burg schon.

Wenn der Tank in der 5er Hero relativ frisch ist, halte ich mich zurück, und mache Focus

Wenn das der Tank unserer Gilde ist, kann ich volles Pew Pew machen

Wenn im Trash 6 non-elite und ein Elite stehen, DOTte ich den Elite und spamme die Saat bei z.B. 20%, damit alle gleichzeitig umfallen

Das gehört zum Leben des umsichtigen DDs

So einfach ist das!


----------



## Torock2205 (31. Juli 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> da ich fast nur als heiler in random inis unterwegs bin lass ich übereifrige dds einfach sterben und siehe da es geht auch ohne sie.
> dds werden überbewertet, teilweise sogar heilung, manchmal auch tanks.
> ich trödel oft ein wenig, kürschnern und so. wenn ich dann mal zu der gruppe stoße die sich nicht weiter um mich gekümmert hat, sowieso nicht auf meine mana schaut dann liegt oftmals schon ein dd im dreck und der tank der hat noch 90% leben.
> wie sowas passieren kann ist mir immern rätsel.



Tja, es kann auch schon mal passieren das ein ADD kommt. Aber klar, daran ist natürlich auch der DD schuld. Wenn ich sowas lese schäm ich mich Heiler zu sein. Wenn Du so denkst, spiel lieber nen DD und nimm Deinen Heiler zum Leder farmen!


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (31. Juli 2010)

Torock2205 schrieb:


> Tja, es kann auch schon mal passieren das ein ADD kommt. Aber klar, daran ist natürlich auch der DD schuld. Wenn ich sowas lese schäm ich mich Heiler zu sein. Wenn Du so denkst, spiel lieber nen DD und nimm Deinen Heiler zum Leder farmen!



/sign

@Mayestic: Als Heiler hat man nicht nur die Aufgabe den Tank zu heilen, stell dir vor! Es kann auch vorkommen, dass Mobs AoE-Effekte haben..
Wenn du nicht verstehst, dass die Aufgabe des Heilers darin liegt die Gruppe am Leben zu halten dann bist du da nicht richtig aufgehoben.

Und: Ich merks selber seit ich nen Heiler auf 80 habe. Ja - als Heiler muss man manchmal die Zähne zusammenbeiße und die Fehler im Movement der DDs wieder ausbügeln. Aber dasist doch das was am Heilen toll ist. Wenn ich immer nur eine Taste drücken muss um den Tank zu heilen wärs ja wahnsinnig langweilig.


----------



## Chissmann (31. Juli 2010)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten:

a) ihr deinstalliert WoW wenn ihr die Aggro nicht halten könnt ( die einfachste Methode )


/sign da hast du recht wenn dd wneig dmg macht heulen die tanks rum machen wir zuviel schaden heulen die auch rum ich sag nur P.p


----------



## LiamProd (31. Juli 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Guten Abend werte Buffies,
> es gibt einen sehr guten Anlass dazu, wieso ich diesen Abfall den mein Gehirn produziert ins Forum poste.
> Nun ich denke mal jeder von euch hat schon einmal einen Schadensausteiler (DD) in einer Hero/Raid gespielt.
> Hiermit möchte ich lediglich den Leuten eine Nachricht übermitteln, welche sich andauernd über uns beschweren!
> ...



*fett makierte Stellen sind Fehler in der Matrix*

Wieso ihr warten solltet? > "... *ziehen wir ihm die Aggro weg und sterben ..."

*warum? > *"... ziehen wir ihm die Aggro weg und sterben ..."

*wodurch? > *"... flächendeckenden Schadenszaubern ..."

*Im Gruppen sollte man man mit der Gruppe spielen und keinen Egotripp durchziehen, von wegen: "schnell schnell ich hab keinen bock hier taktisch vozugehen weil das ist was für lowbobs, baumknutscher und sitzpinkler" Und wenn mir so ein Gruppenführer daher kommt, und meint: Hey lass mich gefälligst antanken, und gebt dem Heiler Rückendeckung vor den Mobs.
Dann denk ich hey Du bist doof und Ich bin ImbâróóôO_Oxxx0r


Ach ja ... an alle GO GO GO spammer, lasst es einfach.


----------



## Braamséry (31. Juli 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Finde dich damit ab und unterlass in Zukunft solche sinnfreien Threads/Posts da es
> 
> a) nichts bringt
> b) euch dafür Flames einbringt
> c) es nervt!



Ein Wort geändert und es beschreibt doch alles ganz gut.

Nur mal als Beispiel:

Du hast einen DD mit teilweisem EQ aus ICC da drin.
Du selber bist gestern 80 geworden und hast vllt 2 T9 Teile.

Der DD zieht ungefähr soviel Aggro, dass er eigentlich gleich seinen Sarg bestellen kann.
Jez erklär mir mal warum er warten soll? oO
Das würde doch keinen Sinn ergeben.

Du hast nie Tank gespielt wies aussieht. Und wenn denkst du jez, dass jeder da Imba-EQ is und sofort mit wunderbaren EQ antrabt und denken muss, dass er es perfekt auf die Reihe bekommt.


----------



## Threisch (31. Juli 2010)

Jariel1994 schrieb:


> Hey Buffies,
> 
> Also ich bin selber DD und muss sagen...OMG! Das solche Leute wie du überhaupt im Endcontent mitmischen tut mir ja schon weh...sry aber ich z.B binde mit meinem Schurken den Schurkenhanden auf den Dolchfächer und den Finsteren Stoss sodass ich Schurkenhandel auf den MT caste mein vorheriges Ziel nehme und DANN Dolchfächer anwende...per Makro ist dasn Klacks wieso sollte man solche Sachen nicht machen? Sorry aber willst du mir sagen das die Mobs in ICC nen enrage haben?...
> 
> Mfg Jariel







Hauptsache auch du hast deinen Müll gelabert ^^


----------



## Derulu (31. Juli 2010)

Chissmann schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten:
> 
> a) ihr deinstalliert WoW wenn ihr die Aggro nicht halten könnt ( die einfachste Methode )
> 
> ...



ich denke nicht, dass die Tanks heulen,weil ihr zu viel Schaden macht...sondern zu früh...wobei mir auf meinen Tankchars das egal ist. Jeder ist selbst für sein Aggomanagement selber verantwortlich, wenn ich mit dem Hexer mit bin, schau ich auch selber darauf und kriegs hin, trotz reinem saaten, wer meint darauf nicht achten zu müssen oder das nicht hinkriegt, muss selber sehen wo er bleibt.


----------



## Rasgaar (31. Juli 2010)

Ich mache mich meistens auch für die Tankfraktion stark, weil mein Main Tank ist und ich meistens mit ihm spiele,
aber der TE hat schon recht. Es gibt immer zwei Seiten.

Wenn ich mit dem Tank unterwegs bin, rege ich mich über DDs (und zum Teil Heiler) auf
Wenn ich mit dem Heiler unterwegs bin, rege ich mich über DDs (und zum Teil Tanks) auf
Wenn ich mit dem DD unterwegs bin, rege ich mich manchmal über Tanks und Heiler auf

It's a game
play it or leave it


Ausserdem, wenn heutzutage ein Tank bei einem Bossfight - trotz Irreführung und Schurkenhandel, etc - die Aggro an einen DD verliert, dann liegt der Fehler definitiv beim Tank!


----------



## XRayFanatic (31. Juli 2010)

Wahnsinn, wahnsinn, wahnsinn. Es ist tatsächlich möglich soviel geistigen Dünnschiss in einen Thread zu bekommen. Dafür mal herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich kann es leider nicht anders ausdrücken, aber genau solche Voll-Naps wie du sind schuld daran das sich neue Spieler schon gar nimmer trauen mit WOW anzufangen (geschweige den nen Tank) und dieses Spiel immer weiter den Bach runter geht. Warum zusammen spielen ??? Braucht kein Mensch. Nur noch "Go Go Go", "Scheiß Tank pull mal schneller ich will hier durch", "Eh du Boon-Tank warum kannst du die Aggro nicht bekommen wenn ich schon pulle weil du zu langsam bist". Gott sei Dank wurdest du mit Level 80 auf die Welt geschi**en und hattest von Beginn an Vollepic. Dafür auch herzlichen Glückwunsch. Was kümmern mich schon die anderen, hier bin ich der Boss und ich bin so gut ich könnt diese scheiß Ini auch alleine clearen wenn ich nur Platte tragen könnte... Nur noch ICH ICH ICH, was kümmern mich die anderen sind eh nur Mittel zum Zweck und können nix.

Geh heim und spiel mit Barbie-Puppen. So einen wie dich möcht ich in der Gruppe haben, du wärst dauertot weil solche Pro´s von mir bei der Heilung großzügig übergangen werden !!! Zum kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



By the way, wer braucht DD´ler ? Sind nur da damit es schnell geht, tanken können´s net, heilen können´s net .... Ein Tank und ein Heal können jede Hero auch ohne DDler clearen dauert halt aber egal. Wenn ich damit solchen Roxxor-Möchtegern aus dem Weg gehen kann is mir das recht und billig. Ich hab Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sacrilege (31. Juli 2010)

Als DD hat man es am einfachsten, wenn man sich am Equip und Können des Tanks orientiert. Von nem grün/blauen Tank kann man sich keine Wunder erwarten, aber ein ICC equipter Tank sollte schon Aggro halten können, wenn nicht -> l2p



XRayFanatic schrieb:


> So einen wie dich möcht ich in der Gruppe haben, du wärst dauertot weil solche Pro´s von mir bei der Heilung großzügig übergangen werden !!! Zum kotzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solche Heiler mag ich ganz besonders, die sich selber für das Wichtigste halten nur weil sie Heiler sind oO Aber ich habe auch mit solchen Gimps kein Problem, ein Heiler der glaubt mich nicht heilen zu müssen, der stirbt! Wieso? Weil ich es kann! Du bekommst dann bei JEDEM Pull Schurkenhandel von mir. Ich werde dank entrinnen und vanish überleben, ob du als Heiler die Kurve kriegst ist fraglich...


----------



## Billcosbyfan (31. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe fast alle Klassne gespielt und viel Zeit sowohl als Tank also auch als DD und Heiler verbracht. Der TE hat schon recht wenn er sagt es ist die Aufgabe eines DD so viel Schaden wie möglich zu machen. Aber ganz ehrlich das hat nicht viel mit Skill zu tun.

Ich persönlich sehe mehrere Ebenen um Skill zu beschreiben:
1. Ebene: Max Schaden machen
2. Ebene: Auf Mobs/Boss achten
3. Ebene: AUf Mitspieler achten

Die erste Ebene erreicht man relativ schnell. Guides lesen u.ä.
Die zweite Ebene erfordert schlicht ein wenig Erfahrung. Wer nicht klickt sonder Tastenbelegungen im Kopf hat kann schauen was zu tun ist.
Die dritte Ebene ist am schwierigsten zu meistern, denn sie erfordert den Willen sich auf andere einzulassen! Vielleicht hat der Tank es nicht drauf. Nau und? dann muss ich halt ein wenig zurückstecken und mein Spiel dem des vermeindlich schwächeren anpassen. Das scheinen aber nicht viele zu können. Wie oft hört man: "Ich hab doch alles richtig gemacht du Noob. Lern mal deine Klasse!" Da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Nur alles "richtig" zu machen reicht einfach nicht. Das ist wie wenn der Sänger einer Band seinen Text runter singt, aber der Gitarrist sein Solo doppelt so lang machen will. Abstimmung Leute das ists was Skill ausmacht! In WoW im privaten RL und im Beruf.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (31. Juli 2010)

> ALLE DD Klassen auch so tolle Fähigkeiten wie Unsichtbarkeit, Eisblock, Verblassen, Schattenmimik (haben sogar alle Klassen einer Rasse), Vanish, Totstellen, Seele brechen usw. haben



achja...
hm und was machen die fury warris deiner meinung nach ??
ajo und seit wann resettet eisblock meine bedrohung....
aber hauptsache flamen.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XRayFanatic (31. Juli 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> <br>Solche Heiler mag ich ganz besonders, die sich selber für das Wichtigste halten nur weil sie Heiler sind oO Aber ich habe auch mit solchen Gimps kein Problem, ein Heiler der glaubt mich nicht heilen zu müssen, der stirbt! Wieso? Weil ich es kann! Du bekommst dann bei JEDEM Pull Schurkenhandel von mir. Ich werde dank entrinnen und vanish überleben, ob du als Heiler die Kurve kriegst ist fraglich...<br>


<br><br>Ganz einfach, was soll ich einen heilen der es selbst nach der 5. Gruppe nicht kapiert das der Tank noch Probs in Sachen Aggro hat und stehts sein gleiches Programm fährt ? Schaden rein, schauen was passiert. Seh ich keinen Sinn darin. Jeder kann mal dem Tank die Aggro klauen, bin ich der Letzte der was sagt, aber wenn er das nach der 5. Gruppe immer noch absichtlich macht stirbt er hal. Warum soll ich ein solches Verhalten auch noch unterstützen wenn ein solcher Egomane seinen Trip fährt, egal ob er der Truppe schadet oder nicht ?? Das mußt mir mal erklären, hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun sich wichtig zu nehmen. Dann nimmt er sich nämlich auch wichtig, indem er so einen Egotrip fährt. PUNKT<br>


----------



## Widock (31. Juli 2010)

> du scheinst den Text nicht gelesen zu haben.
> 
> btt
> Ich sag Daumen hoch!
> ...



Cooler Typ. Tankt als DD in S8. Beste PvE Gilde auf weltbestes Server ya wallah cus?! Dps Schlampen. Aha!


----------



## Russelkurt (31. Juli 2010)

ich bin dd aus leidenschaft, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass der thread überflüssig ist. das geflame eines dd der nur afk-follow und mit aoe³ durch ne ini oder n raid rushen will ist nur doof und unnütz. die gehen sogar mir als dd aufn keks. da kann ich alle tanks und heiler verstehen, die über solche dd flamen und die im raid grundsätzlich verrecken lassen.


----------



## Derulu (31. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Ich habe alles gespielt, Heiler, Tank, DD. Und beim DD hatte ich am meisten Kopfweh nach einem 4h Raid.



Ja...hab ich auch...genau...ich finde auch meine Affliction-Hexer-Prioliste einhalten zum Dots obenhalten auch viiiiiiiieeeeel komplizierter als darauf zu achten jeden noch so kleinen Fitzel-Mob einzufangen und auch eingefangen zu halten...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Widock (31. Juli 2010)

Ausserdem ist im Endeffekt immer der Tank Schuld wenn die Mobs im Raid rumrennen.

Keiner von den Damage Dealern will es gewesen sein.


----------



## Van Chris89 (31. Juli 2010)

keks zum whine


----------



## Wizzbeast (31. Juli 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Findet euch damit ab und unterlasst in Zukunft solche sinnfreien Threads/Posts da es
> 
> a) nichts bringt
> b) euch dafür Flames einbringt
> ...



Mhm Du hast mir meine Antwort auf diesen sinnfreien Thread selber vorneweggenommen.

Wieso hälst Du dich selber nicht dran?


----------



## Fusie (31. Juli 2010)

Der TE wird der erste sein, der ganz laut nach Mutti Blizzard weint, wenn er mal wieder xx Minuten auf irgendeine Gruppe warten muss, weil die ganzen Tanks seinem geistig tief fliegenden Ratschlag gefolgt sind und nun DD oder ein anderes Spiel spielen.

Komischerweise stirbt auch niemand davon, wenn man mal die ganze Sache etwas entspannter angeht, also dem Tank eben die Zeit lässt; oder gezielt, schnell und einfach die Ziele weg ballert, die auch gerade vom Tank bearbeitet werden.

Daher ist die Einleitung auch wieder so eine Blindfisch Einstellung, man rotzt also Flächenschaden raus, der an vielen Gegnern mäßigen Schaden macht und damit die Geschichte meist inklusive Wipe verlängert, anstatt gezielt hohen Schaden auf einen Gegner anzubringen und damit im Schnitt schneller, sauberer und meist ohne Wipe fertig zu sein...

Natürlich gibt es dann auch noch die eine perfekte Gruppe, wo eben das mit dem Flächenschaden auch aufgeht, aber wie oft passiert das einem schon?
Zudem, kaum zu glauben, aber es gibt noch immer hier oder dort neue Spieler, und die haben erst mal nur ihre "Basisausrüstung", dackeln damit dann ebenso in die heroischen Instanzen um diese weiter auf zu werten, und wenn da so ein abgehobener DD ankommt, hat *der* sich nach dem Tank auszurichten und *nicht* der Tank nach ihm.

In der Zusammenfassung, viel Mimimi eines DD, dem wohl mal kräftig die Meinung gegeigt wurde, und nun glaubt er müsse die Schuld natürlich auf andere abwälzen.

Keine Ahnung welche Raids dich schon ertragen oder wohl eher mitziehen mussten, denn eine Bereicherung warst du mit einer solchen Einstellung sicher nicht, aber in den bisherigen eigenen erlebten Raids ist selbst bei Bossen mit Timer kein DD vorgestürmt und hat munter los gebuttert bevor nicht der Tank am Ziel selbst dran war und der Boss zum Abschuss frei gegeben wurde.

Daher kann ich mich nur anschließen, sollte Blizzard das wirklich so mit dem neuen System durch ziehen, werden DD deiner Art sehr schnell aussterben oder eben wie gehabt, Mutti Blizzard den Rockzipfel vollheulen bis das System wieder mit dem Flächenschaden funktioniert.
In diesem Falle hoffe ich einfach mal das Mutti Blizzard dem verwöhnten Weichei eine ordentliche Backpfeife verpasst und dem Geflenne nicht nach gibt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aquapainter (31. Juli 2010)

Manfret schrieb:


> Also ich bin Krieger Tank und ich muss sagen, dass mir sogut wie nie ein DD die aggro stiehlt. Das liegt vielleicht auch da dran das ich auch als Tank meistens immer erster im dmg bin trotz AoE von DDs mit 6k gs oder so. Ich versteh auch nich das sich irgendwelche anderen Tanks sich beschweren das sie keine Aggro haben. Wenn ihr nicht tanken könnt dann lasst es halt einfach oder lernt es, aber heult nicht rum das es die DDs schuld sind, denn im Grunde seid ihr es ja selbst schuld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und genau das solche Aussagen warum die meisten Tanks Ihren "Job" an den Nagel hängen. Aber dann können wir ja alle voller Stolz sagen: Einen Tank haben wir noch - nämlich DICH.

Einfach nur Lachhaft. 

Was machste denn wenn du beim "Aufbau" eines Tanks bist und noch dies oder jenes Teil suchst? (Allso nicht komplett ICC EQ. - Ach Mist, das kannst Du ja nicht verstehen, Du hast anscheinend nie deine Tank ausstatten müssen...)

Man tankt eine Gruppe an und SOFORT rotzen die DDs AE raus - lol - ja ich hatte schon Gruppen, da hat man einen Mob gepullt und es kamen eben ein paar mehr hinterher (passiert) und ehe ich die noch mit antanken konnte hauen 2 DDs wie blöde AE raus...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz toll... wenn man wie Irre man von allen die Aggro zurückholen muss.

Ach freu ich mich auf Cata und das Ende der AE-Ballerei, denn viele DDs können nur noch das...

Und ja ich hab DD, Heiler UND Tank gespielt. D.h. ich kenne jeden Standpunkt.


Aber Sorry @TE ich finde Deinen Betrag ist nur eine Riesenansammlung von Mimimi
lerne Deinen ach so geliebten DD einfach spielen...

So long


----------



## wolfracht (31. Juli 2010)

Endlich mal jemand der die ganze Sache aufn Punkt bringt. Oft wenn die DD'S Aggro ziehen, zeigt es nur von unfähigkeit der Tanks, da man in Wotlk die Aggro als Tank hinterher geworfen bekommt. Klar kann man nicht 100% der Mobs an sich binden, es sei denn man ist wirklich gut, und da gibt es so einige.

Edit: Ich selbst spiel nen Krieger, der 2. SKillung auf Tank ist. Zumindest in heros kann ich mit meinem Krieger teilweise DD Gear (Trinkets) anziehen und verliere so nie Aggro.. also von dem her.


----------



## Cartman666 (31. Juli 2010)

Bringen wir es doch auf den Punkt: Es sind immer die Anderen schuld!

Ich kenne alle drei Rollen. Mein Fazit als DD sieht folgendermaßen aus: erstmal bei den ersten Gegnern schauen was der Tank macht. Klar, es gibt grottenschlechte Tanks, meist ist es aber nur die mangelnde Erfahrung. Das sollte ein halbwegs intelligenter DD aber schnell raushaben und seine Spielweise einfach anpassen. Lieber 5 Minuten länger für die Ini brauchen als ewig auf einen neuen Tank warten, der es dann auch nicht besser / anders macht. Mir ist als Tank Fokusfeuer auch lieber, da diese ganze durchtabberei und spotterei schon nervig werden kann.

In Raids sieht das natürlich etwas anders aus, bei Einzelzielen muss der Tank schon die Aggro halten können. Meine Tankerfahrung beschränkt sich zwar nur auf die wöchentlichen Schlachtzugsquests und AK aber da hat meinem Markentank noch keine dieser Schadenskanonen den Boss weggegrapscht. Dafür sind die Tankfähigkeiten derzeit einfach zu stark.


----------



## Blodohmen (31. Juli 2010)

Anscheinend hat der verfasser kein Schimmer sonst würde er nicht so ein Müll schreiben.
Blizz. hat mittlerweilen eine eigene Akro Anzeige für die leute die Omen nicht mögen und auch nicht drauf schauen wollen.
Da jeder mal mit WoW anfängt kann man nicht erwarten das einer in einer hero als Tank noch recht frisch ist einen voll icc ausgestadeten dd die agro halten kann und das zum teil der schaden der dd´s so Barbarich ist das es nicht ohne Antankzeit geht.

Ich bin vom Main her selber dd und tanke auch das beides auch auf heroich in Icc und wenn da nicht jeder auf das achtet was er macht kann derjenige reinlaufen und überlegen was er Falsch gemacht hat oder es geht nicht weiter ein bissien sachverständis muss schon sein .

Man kann nicht alle über einen Kamm Scheren ich denk wenn jeder ein bissien Rücksicht nimmt geht es Trotzdem Zügig voran.


----------



## Spaceflyer (31. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> du scheinst den Text nicht gelesen zu haben.
> 
> btt
> Ich sag Daumen hoch!
> ...



da sage ich nur eins. als dd bist du auf deine rota fixiert, welchen mob du angreifst und evtl. irgentwo raus zu rennen.

als tank = welchen skill muss ich in welcher situation machen, welcher dd hat bei welchem mob wieviel aggro, muss ich gerade irgentwelche überlebenswichtige fähigkeiten einschalten, und das übliche wohin muss ich gehen.

als heiler = wer bekommt wieviel schaden. besonders stressig, bei enormen aoe schaden der gruppe und wo muss ich hinlaufen.

tank und heiler haben die schwierigsten aufgaben und nicht die dds. ich habe dd, heiler und tanks in mehrfacher auswahl. und wenn du sagst du hast tank und heiler gespielt und mit einem dd mehr stress gehabt. dann musstest du dich nie wirklich reinhängen, da die dds wahrscheinlich mitgedacht haben.


----------



## Pristus (31. Juli 2010)

Chissmann schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten:
> 
> a) ihr deinstalliert WoW wenn ihr die Aggro nicht halten könnt ( die einfachste Methode )
> 
> ...



genau, dann werden es noch weniger Tanks und ihr lernresistenten, recountfixierten DDs könnt die Inis alleine clearen, mal schauen wie weit ihr kommt :-)


----------



## Dreidan (31. Juli 2010)

Hach ja, Schurke spielen ist einfach super. Schurkenhandel auf den Tank und mit Mordlust und Dolchfächer voll drauf halten. In Random HC Inis hat mans da echt einfach, alle anderen müssen sich am Anfang halt einfach ein bissel zurückhalten mit ihrem Schaden, wenn kein Schurke oder Jäger in der Gruppe ist. Die Vorstellung, in Cata wieder CCn zu müssen frustet mich jetzt schon ein wenig.


----------



## _DJMike_ (31. Juli 2010)

Ich geselle mich hier jetzt auch mal dazu scheint ne witzige Gruppe zu sein .

1. an die tollen Heiler die meinen sie heilen nicht weil paar leute scheiße bauen - TICKET FÜR EUCH !
warum? ganz einfach da ihr wenn ihr euch als Heiler meldet für eine Instanz auch zuständig seit für die Heilung ! 
Wenn ihr die aber mehr oder weniger verweigert - kann man ein Ticket schreiben und das kann dann bishin zu nen Bann gehen!!

Wenn ihr euch schon meldet als Heiler dann tut euren Job auch wenns oft beschissen ist ! Ich spiele selber mehrere Heiler und weiß wie es ist !
Auserdem sonst beklaggen sich so oder so 90% der Heiler das ihnen Langweilig ist weil sie nix heilen müssen ! 

2. die Lieben tollen Tanks - 85% der Tanks machen den Mund auf und heulen herum weil zu wenig DMG kommt von den DDs !
dann aber wenn DDs mal wirklich Dmg machen wird auch wieder geheult wegen Aggro! 
Solltet euch mal entscheiden was ihr wollt von den DDs !! und ja ich habe auch DDs ! Range sowie Meeles !

Und wenn ihr meint ihr seit für ICC10/25 bereit dann nehmt es so hin wie es ist !
Es wird immer wieder Leute geben die es plötzlich geschafft haben über eure Aggro zu kommen ! Is halt so !

3. zu den DDs -- wenn ihr wirklich Dmg fahren wollt gibts eine simple "Rota" für euch egal ob Range oder Meele ! 

1. ANTANKEN lassen meistens 5sekunden reicht wenn der tank weiß was er zu tun hat vollkommen aus !
2. Fahrt eure jeweilige Rota immer wieder durch zündet anfangs eure Trinkets ! Denn meistens wird HT ab 30% herum gezogen sprich bis dahin sind eure Trinkets alle wieder bereit !
3. Besorgt euch ein Tolles Addon : Omen !!! Zeigt euch die Aggro an und macht nen tollen Sound wenn ihr die Aggro des Mob / Boss gleich gezogen habt !



4. Zu den Leuten die meinen es geht ohne DDs ! -- gerne doch ! Lauft alle ICC rein PDK usw. ! ohne DDs ! bin gespannt wie ihr es machen wollt bei einigen Bossen mit Enrage ! Nur tanks und heiler ? hm...
Aber ihr wisst schon das es ein "Multiplayer Spiel " ist oder ?
Oder hab ich wo den Button übersehen wo steht Singelplayer ?
Ergo : Alle müssen an einen strang ziehen ! DDs , Tanks und Heiler ! Dann kann erst alles richtig funktionieren !

Und an alle noch ! Hört auf euch selbst immer als den Besten ! Als Imba usw. anzusehen ! Ihr seit alle nur ein kleines Sandkorn am Strand !
Schön das euch eure Klassen spaß machen ! eure chars spaß machen usw. ! Aber seht es von der anderen seite ! 
Jeder will hier das selbe Ziel erreichen ! Manche schneller andere Langsamer ! 
Doch gemeinsam schafft man meistens mehr als alleine und macht auch gemeinsam mehr spaß anstatt sich alleine mit den Mobs zu unterhalten 



FAZIT:
 TANK = JOB
DD = JOB 	} im gesamten gesehen also eine gruppe die zusammen halten sollte und gemeinsam an einen strang ziehen !
HEAL = JOB 


PS: freue mich schon auf viel geflame wegen meinen beitrag zu dem Thema


----------



## Ciliu (31. Juli 2010)

Also zum Thema ICC muss ich sagen dass es dort durchaus sein kann das ein DD kurz davor ist Aggro zu ziehen. 30% mehr Schaden heißt halt auch mehr Aggro. In diesem Falle ist es aber unsere Aufgabe einmal kurz auszusetzen. Wer das nicht mehr kann, verlernt hat wie Aggro funktioniert, tut mir leid.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (31. Juli 2010)

Naja es gibt bissel wat zu beachten.
Erstens sollen DDs schaden machen, wozu sind sie DDs. Viele machen aber Blind Schaden, die schauen sich net mehr um. Die bomben und egal was komme. Nicht selten erlebt man sowas. Es gibte viele stehlen wo man sowas machen muss, AE Bomben. Damit es schneller geht. Gibt aber auch stellen, da hilft ein Stun, Interrupt usw. Genau so gut und am Ende entlasstet es den heiler. Aber selbst da wird oft gebombet. Es ist mir klar, dass man als Tank gegen AE Tanken muss und es gibt da auch kein Problem mit. Wieso auch, solange das EQ ungefähr gleich ist passt alles.
Aber viele DDs schauen sich vorher nicht um. Aber es gibt auch genug Tanks, die einfach schon mal pullen, obwohl noch net mal die Gruppe richtig da ist. Heiler die Tanks gewohnt sind, die im ICC den Lich King köpfen und erst heilen, wenn die HP fast auf 30% runter sind, weil man hält es ja aus. DDs die garnicht daran denken, dass ein Tank vielleicht noch einfaches EQ hat und die Aggro von 6k DPS einfach nicht gegenhalten kann usw.

Klar heulen die Tanks rum, die Heiler und am Ende die DDs. Aber so gesehen, muss jeder mit seiner Rolle klar kommen. Aber genau dieses schnell schnell durch die HCs, kann oft der fehler sein. Viele verlangen ja gar kein Focus Damage. Wozu dat dauert zu lang. Aber bissel Antank zeit und nicht nach einem Pull, Charge, Starfall und Co. sofort zünden, bevor überhaupt was passiert ist. Es bringt mehr, wenn der Tank erstmal paar Sek hat, um die Mobs einfach zu versammeln und dann kann das Bomben los gehen die 1-3 Sekunden hat man meistens und sparen am Ende jeden Zeit und Streß. Auch die neueren HCs haben ja Mob Gruppen dabei, wo CC nicht wichtig ist, wenn die Gruppe stimmt. Aber man muss doch net als DD davon ausgehen, dass jeder so ein EQ hat. Oft kommt es vor, aber nicht immer. Diesesn kurz schauen, wer da ist, was die für Leistung bringen hilft oft.

Ich meine viele Tanks füllen sich oft eben am Ende auch bissel veralbert. Das man erstmal als Tank X mal billig Inis rennen muss und Zeug farmen, dat man mal anständiges EQ hat für HC tanken und die DD ohne was zu tun, mit 80 sich sofort HC anmelden. Aber dann wenn sie sehr sehr gutes EQ haben, fahren sie Blind Schaden, erwarten aber von den Tanks und Heilern. Das ihr EQ natürlich sofort auf ihren STand ist.

Klar wird viel durch Bomben an Zeit gespart, Blizzard gibt einen enorm gute Manareg, sehr guten AE schaden usw. Gibt aber Tanks die das vom EQ nicht halten und natürlich können und gibt gerade bei den enueren Instanzen also den 4 "neueren" HCs, die 3 Icecrown und halt die Kreuzfahrer Ini. Wo ab und zu etwas CC, in form von Stun, Unterrupt oder Blind etc. hilfreich sind. Es muss der Mob ja nicht raus genommen werden wie damals "Kreis Schaf, STern Sap etc.", die zeiten sind vorbei. Aber es macht ein Unterschied ob im Pit 2 Typen mal ihr AE Feuerschaden machen oder halt keiner oder einer. Das merkt man recht schnell. Ob im PDC die Zaubererin mit ihren Pyroschlägen den Tank trifft, während der mit Krieger und Schurken zu tun hat oder ob sie einen Cast nicht durch bekommt. Es mag nicht immer die Gruppe zum wipen bring, wenn sowas nicht kommt. Aber es fällt auch wirklich auf, dass viele Schadensklassen und einige Spieler, einfach nicht mehr ihren CC nutzen oder ihre Fokus skills. Sondern blind bomben und AE SChaden machen, weils ja schneller geht. Aber auf normal dann beim Hochlevel Spinnen in Drak'tharon alle laufen lassen, weil man HC EQ gewohnt sind. DDs die sofort Bomben, weil sie ihre Tanks gewohnt sind die mal fix die Aggro hochziehen können usw.
Man sollte immer davon ausgehen, dass genau das mal nicht vorhandne ist und nicht immer ... "Ich fahr vollen Schaden weil es mein Job ist und du Tank musst Aggro halten, egal welchen Stand von Items man hat." ... das führt zu garnichts. Am Ende kann man auch als Tank sagen "ok ich hab jetzt ICC EQ und alles durch. Ich nehme DDs nur noch mit wenn die Kingslayer haben, denn drunter brauch man net in HC gehen, dat dauert zu lang."


----------



## Wesenformer (31. Juli 2010)

Ich habe gerade überhaupt keine Lust mir alle 3 oder inzwischen 4 Seiten durchzulesen und sage einfach mal DD's sind irgendwie geil,WEIL nur sie es schaffen bei einer quest mit einem Mount einen elite so runterzuhauen dass auch wenn sie versagen es noch mit ihrem DMG hinbekommen ihn auch ohne Mount zu legen!Das soll jetzt nur verdeutlichen dass DD's jahrelang als "nutzloser Gruppeninhalt" betrachtet werden.ABER man schafft es ohne ihnen ja nicht.Und JA ich fühle mich gerade ein bischen übermütig!


----------



## Kavu (31. Juli 2010)

Ich würde wage behaupten der Ersteller hat nie zu classic gespielt... damals wurdest du aus einem raid gekickt wenn du als schurke keine finte ind er rota hattest oder vanish genutzt hast, die anderen klassen genauso.

Seit Wotlk spiele ich DK tank, zurzeit blut, und ich muss sagen AE aggro ist schwer aufzubauen... ich musste mir letztens anhören ich solle einfach IT spammen... ja schlau irgendwo stimmt es auch... aber zu beginn eines pulls kann ich nur 2 mal IT machen und bei 4-6 adds ist das sehr kontaproduktiv. Also DaD seuchen auf Main, suchen verteilen und BB. 

Aber wenn die dds ihr AE auspacken bevor mein DaD überhaupt EIN mal getaickt hat liegt es nicht an mir das ich aggro verlieren.

Und bei dem allgemeinem equip unterschied heut zu tage, ist es fast unmöglich gruppe aggro aufzubauen (Tank gear t9 und marken zeugs) wenn der Pala dd mit ICC 25er HERO equip noch vorm DaD tick Holystorm reinhaut... da können wir keine aggro aufbauen!!!!

Klar hast du recht ohne euch wirds ewig dauern eine ini zu clearen, aber ohne uns umso schwerer.

Während manche klassen einfach stur ihrer rota folgen (mit dem schurken drücke ich nicht mehr als 4 tasten) muss der tank IMMER auf eventualitäten achten!!!

Und wie auf der ersten seite schon ein paar mal erwähnt, wieso nutzt ihr nicht einfach eure Aggro reduce fähigkeiten oder als guter schurke/hunter lasst die aggro auf uns über tragen! Dafür wurden diese skills eingeführt.
Ich bekomme so selten Irreführung oder schurkenhandel, werde aber geflamed wenn ich gegen 6K GS aggro verliere.

Ich war schockiert als ich letztens Ruby 10er war und der Lead die 5er Mob gruppen wegbomben wollte... war ein eins a Wipe. Kurz darauf dem lead mal erklärt was cc ist und das unsere beiden Druiden 2 einschläfern können, der lead wuste nicht mal das druiden das können O.O ... ende vom lied war, kaum 2 mobs gesleept war die gruppe so leicht wie eine 5er ini.

und zu guter letzt... Ich freue mich so richtig wenn die ganzen DD gimps wie du es einer bist mit Cata rumheulen "mimimi wir könne nicht mehr bomben mimimi soll etwas benutzen was CC heist kenne das aber nicht weil ich meien klasse nicht behersche mimimi" mit Patch 4.1 wird dann wieder alles so gemcht wie in Wotlk, hirnloses "AE bum bum AE aggro tot!"

Man darf nicht sagen "L2P" sondern "Learn 2 play together!!!!!" 
wir sind in einem GRUPPENSPIEL solltet ihr doch von CS kennen da rennste auch nicht allein los legst die Bomb und haust 6 leute um -.-'


----------



## Leox (31. Juli 2010)

schonmal was davon gehört das es bei den tanks sowas wie max TPS gibt? wenn sich jeder dd ein anderes ziel nimmt ist das ohne cooldowns nicht möglich die aggro zu halten, wollt ihr nach jeder grp 3 minuten pause machen bis der massenspott wieder rdy is? na gz =P!
wenn der tank und die dds einigermassen aufm gleichen equipstand sind dann funktioniert das meistens auch ohne cds ! wenn der warlock natürlich nen 30k chaos bolt raus boxt, die eule nen 25k starfire mit starfall der pro tar mit 5k drauf kackt und dann der hunter der noch nie was von missdirect gehört hat seine 10k dps auf die nächste gruppe raus kotzt dann kann auch der beste tank nix machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ich aufm dd bin nervt es mich auch oft wenn ich so nen unfähigen tank hab der einfach keien aggro hält und aufm tank gibts auch ab und an ma dds die einfach nicht wissen wie man sich zu verhalten hat! who cares!? so is das nunmal ich denke nicht ,wenn sich jemand diesen (oder nen anderen) gummethread durch liest, wird er/sie sein verhalten grundlegend verändern und sagen "ich bin jetzt ein besserer dd oder tank" !
für irgendwas hat irgendwer , irgend eine seite namens elitist jerkt oder tankspot etc etc gebastelt wo sich viele guides befinden die im gegensatz zu deutschen guides was wert sind! ja stellt euch vor das hat nicht irgend ein gimp geschrieben sondern jemand der sich grundlegen mit der materie befasst hat! rechtschreib- , interpunktions- und andere fehler dürft ihr behalten und euch darüber freuen oder es korrigieren!

baibai! <3


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> du scheinst den Text nicht gelesen zu haben.
> 
> btt
> Ich sag Daumen hoch!
> ...




Das gleiche hat ein Heiler und ein Tank auch. Die können auch nicht alles Sockeln, was geht. Wenn jeder seine Klasse versteht, hat man solche Probleme nicht. Ein guter DD hat seine Aggro im Griff und passt sich dem Tank an. Ein Toter DD hat den Nachteil , das er 0 DPS macht, dann lieber mal Vanish&Co. einsetzten und danach weiter machen.
Und ich persönlich finde es als Heiler schwieriger.Warum? Bei Hardmodes kommt doch Hammer viel Schaden rein, der von den Heilern wech geheilt werden muss.
Naja jeder hat da seine eigene Meinung!


----------



## Chissmann (31. Juli 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> genau, dann werden es noch weniger Tanks und ihr lernresistenten, recountfixierten DDs könnt die Inis alleine clearen, mal schauen wie weit ihr kommt :-)



mal sehen wie weit ihr kommt


----------



## Shamaninn (31. Juli 2010)

ich mag DDs wie dich(TE) in heroics^^ die Arbeit als Healer(bin als Main DD, in Inis nur wegen der Wartezeit Healer) ist sehr langweilig geworden, ich als Shami mache eh nur meinen Erdschild auf den Tank und gehe afk.
Daher unterstütze ich euch Aggro-ziehende DDs in Heroes vollkommen, da ihr mir etwas die Langeweile vertreibt.
Deshalb ist mein Lieblingssetup für heros auch 3 extrem starke DDs und ein schwacher tank.

Nur DDs, die aggro ziehen und dann sterben, da sie keinen cd genommen haben(Eisblock, totstellen, Irreführung, Schurkenhandel, Seele brechen und was es nicht alles gibt)
und dann den Tank flamen mag ich nicht^^


----------



## Zwizazadera (31. Juli 2010)

Also wenn ich diesen Geistigen Dünnpfiff vom TE Lese wird mir schlecht !!!!


Trotz des 30% Buffs haben es Tanks zunehmend Schwerer die Aggro zu Halten bei Bossen !!! 
DENN ihr macht zwar mehr DMG mit besserem Equip usw. aber wir Tanks nicht mehr Aggro als 
ihr durch besseres Equip ihrerseits ist leider so kann man ausrechnen du Vogel ! 

Von daher brauchen wir INTELLIGENTE DDs zu denen du nicht zu gehören scheinst 
oder entsprechenden Support in Form von Schurkenhandel oder Irreführung ist beides 
nicht vorhanden brauchen wir eine Gewisse Antankzeit und DD die ihr Aggro reduzierenden
fähigkeit Richtig nutzen können ! Sowa nannte man zhu Vanilla und BC Zeit Aggro Managment
wer das da nicht beherrschte is ausm Raid geflogen was du ja bestimtm zu genüge kennen dürftest
oder nie erlebt hast da du erst seit WoTLK spielst.


Also mein Freund bevor du hier uber die Tanks herziehst lehrn erst mal MAX DMG zu fahren OHNE Aggro zu ziehen.

Lass mich Raten bist bestimmt Hunter oder so dem Todstellen ein Fremdwort ist bzw. nicht gelernt hat kostet ja Gold oder.



Tschuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Jester (31. Juli 2010)

Spaceflyer schrieb:
			
		

> tank und heiler haben die schwierigsten aufgaben und nicht die dds. ich habe dd, heiler und tanks in mehrfacher auswahl. und wenn du sagst du hast tank und heiler gespielt und mit einem dd mehr stress gehabt. dann musstest du dich nie wirklich reinhängen, da die dds wahrscheinlich mitgedacht haben.



Ich lachte. *g*
Tank und Heiler spielen ist also soooo anspruchsvoll? Warum höre ich dann viele unserer Tanks und Heiler nebenbei noch telefonieren/mit anderen Leuten chatten? Warum beschweren sich dann viele Tanks und Heiler, vor allem Palas und Druiden, dass sie so furchtbar gelangweilt sind? 

Und DDs können schon sehr anspruchsvoll sein, ich z.b. spiele einen Frostmage im Raid, mit Hero und Eisigen Adern und Trinkets gehen meine Frostblitze da in eine Sekunde durch. Da muss ich höllisch aufpassen meinen freien Feuerball sowie Tieffrieren auszunutzen, während ich gleichzeitig auf so spassige Sachen wie Abstand zu anderen Spielern oder irgendwelchen Blasen, die weit über mir schweben, aber nicht den Boden berühren dürfen, aufpassen muss. Um nur mal ein pasr wenige Beispiele genannt zu haben.


----------



## Leviathan666 (31. Juli 2010)

Als Tank oder Healer trägt man wesentlich mehr Verantwortung als ein DamageDealer.

Man muss sich als DD lediglich aufs "Schadenmachen" konzentrieren --- ist doch eigentlich ganz chillig.

Es wäre noch chilliger wenn das Teamplay endlich mal wieder gefördert werden würde.
5er Ini heute: Wegbomben
5er Ini damals: CC und Fokusdamage, mitdenken nicht vergessen.



> Tank und Heiler spielen ist also soooo anspruchsvoll? Warum höre ich dann viele unserer Tanks und Heiler nebenbei noch telefonieren/mit anderen Leuten chatten? Warum beschweren sich dann viele Tanks und Heiler, vor allem Palas und Druiden, dass sie so furchtbar gelangweilt sind?


Na das ist wohl ein wenig übertrieben. Im Idealfall hat jeder seinen Spaß, weil die Instanz einfach "locker von der Hüfte" geht.
Hast du Doofies dabei die zu früh bomben, die ganze Zeit über Overnuken und Aggro ziehen wirds für Tank und Heiler eine der nervenaufreibensten Tätigkeiten.


----------



## Morgwath (31. Juli 2010)

Ich frage mich immer wieso dds der Meinung sind es intressiert mich wieso sie sterben oO


----------



## VampirLestat (31. Juli 2010)

grosses gz an den te ;-)

ne mal im ernst dank leuten wie dir wird mein twink tank nur noch für die gilde und ein wenig blödsinn ausgepackt.
Der arme tank sit jetzt grad mal 2 wochen alt und sauert schon vor sich hin 

der grund dafür ist das ich jedes mal wenn ich rnd ne hero getankt habe schon von anfang an gesgat hbae das ich frisch 80 bin das mein equip unterirdisch ist (gecraftet sachen so wiet es der geldbeutel her gab aber keine icc sachen  und der rest eben aus heros was halt so gedropt ist).
sinn und zweck der heros ist ja dann für mich die marken zu famren um eben das nötige equipt zu bekommen.
alos hallo gessagt meine situaion geschilder und hingestzt zum essen (ja ich nehm als lowbob anfänger tank noch bufffood mit in inis) und was seh ich ein fast toten dd dann noch einen und da ist auch schon der heiler tot.
Auf meine frage was den nu los sei gibts nur die antwort mach ma ogog.
ok ich markiere die ziele und grad mal dabei kreuz zu setzten das fleigt qauch schon ein  was auch iimmer vorbei und dann noch was hinter her und der schruke ist auch schon am mob.
hmm tolle sache als spot alles zünden was ich hab um schnell aggro zu bekommen. aber ach wie praktisch das jeder ein anderes ziel anvisiert und ich natürlich nirgends hinkomme.
noch toller nach einem spot wird weiter lustig dmg auf den mob gemacht das er auch ja nicht bei mir ankommt. zum glück ist dank icc equip jeder einigermassen brauchbare heiler dazu in der lagge die grp am elben zu halten.

die nächste grp drft ich dann wirklich antanken oder was die dds dafür halten. kaum tickt das rote zeug am boden auch nur einmal BàM ae bis zum abwinken am besten noch mit gezündeten trinkets und allen max dmg fähigkeiten.

ok nochmal drauf hinweisen das ich anfänger bin (ja ich hab keien ahung und keine routine und gammel equip) aber es scheint überhört zu werden den bevor dieser satz auch nur im chat erscheint wird die nächste grp schon zu schut und asche gebombt. und neben bei dauer flames wie mies ich wäre. ok ich bin Hauptberufsheiler hab dickes fehl augen zu und durch beim boss sind sie hoffentlich vernünftig. denkste nach 2 mal hauen BàM (ah die trinkets/cds sind wohl wieder frei) und der boss rennt lsutig duch alle druch. und mehr als 2 mal spoten ist beim dk net drin (und sie haben immer noch nicht gelernt das spot kein aggro reset ist also weiter drauf donnern den der boss läuft ja wieder weg, hopla und dann auf einmal doch w eder auf sie zu .seltsame sache).
naja ende vom lied boss tot heiler oom dds genervt und tun dies verbal mehr als kund ich genervt und vorallem frustriert.

wie soll ein frischer tank den bitte die aggro von icce hero equipten dmg schlampen halten die nachsofort draufholzen was geht??.

ich habs aufgegeben geh noch mit gildis in heros  aus spass an der freude vorallem wenn es selber twinks sind. aber rnd wird der tank erst wieder gehen wenn es die mehrheit begriffen hat wann sie wie spielen müssen (alos wohl nie wieder).


so das war jetzt mein mimimi zu dem thema. 

für rechtschreibfehler und buchstaben dreher entschuldige ich mich ;-)


----------



## Ganos (31. Juli 2010)

Tja, ich gebe dem TE 100%ig Recht...

Ich spiele Hunter und spiele mich zurzeit durch den ICC25 Content. sElbstverstänldich bin inch in den raids so gut wie nie der einzige Hunter.
Doch bin immer ich es, der Schaden einbüßt, weil Irreführung fast auf cooldown halte.
Ich bin es immer, der dafür sorgt, dass die andern Leute alles raushauen können und erster im Recount sein können. Doch wird mir jemals dafür gedankt? Denkste....es wird nur rumgejammert, wenn ich nich ganz vorne im Recount dabei bin, da ich ja auch mit besagter Irreführung beschäftigt bin.

Wisst ihr also was ich meine?
Angenommen wir sind direkt nach dem Kampf gegen den 4. Boss in ICC.
Ich als Hunter habe die Aufgabe auf die Irreführung zu achten, die Frostfalle für die adds zu legen und darauf zu achten, dass andere DDs nicht von diesen umgehauen werden.
Tja, da haben wir dann mal beispielsweise den Schurken auf Platz 1 im Recount, der sich über mich lustig macht, dass ich auf Platz 4 bin, obwohl ich ihm erst ermöglichte, Platz 1 zu werden.
Folglich sage ich ihm die Meinung und schildere ihm die Situation und ihm fallen keine billigen flames mehr ein, weil sein halbes Hirn schon von seinem WoW-Recount-Wahn zerfressen wurde.

Und nun verlangt ihr allen Ernstes, dass ich mehr aufpassen soll? Also echt, nach derartigen Erlebnissen ist doch klar, dass ich total auf die andern scheiße und das teamplay langsam abbaut. Denn dann mache ich nunmal kein Misdirect und der Schurke kann sehen wie im die Fresse poliert wird...

Ciao


----------



## Latharíl (31. Juli 2010)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand der die ganze Sache aufn Punkt bringt. Oft wenn die DD'S Aggro ziehen, zeigt es nur von unfähigkeit der Tanks, da man in Wotlk die Aggro als Tank hinterher geworfen bekommt. Klar kann man nicht 100% der Mobs an sich binden, es sei denn man ist wirklich gut, und da gibt es so einige.



nice..magst mal mit den beiden maintanks aus meim 25er raid reden, die bei manchen bossen heulen, wenn unsre her-gear-mages einfach mal mir nchts dir nichts über ihre aggro kommen? un die sin nich schlecht...es is einfach nur fakt, dass ein dd seine aggro managen muss...wer das als dd nicht kann, sollte heiler spielen...

ich zieh mir grad nen kleinen healschami hoch un lass generell jeden sterben, der inct und kein tank is oder der auf seine aggro nich aufpassen kann. ich kenn da nichts..
btw spiel ich maindd...ich weiß wie es als dd ist..un kann trotzdem drauf achten, dass ich dem tank nich die aggro klau


----------



## 64K (31. Juli 2010)

falls der Anfangsthread sein Iroinie Tag vergessen hat, bitte korrigieren


----------



## Vrocas (31. Juli 2010)

Find ich guter Thread!

Endlich meldet sich auch mal jemand aus der Reihe der dds, mir ging das geheule der tanks langsam auch auf den Sack.

Und noch etwas, wenn einem soo super tollen icc 25er equiptten tank die aggro von nem mage genommen wird, ist der mage eine bereicherung für den raid oder der tank war einfach brainafk...


----------



## Shamaninn (31. Juli 2010)

Ganos schrieb:


> Ich spiele Hunter und spiele mich zurzeit durch den ICC25 Content. sElbstverstänldich bin inch in den raids so gut wie nie der einzige Hunter.
> Doch bin immer ich es, der Schaden einbüßt, weil Irreführung fast auf cooldown halte.
> Ich bin es immer, der dafür sorgt, dass die andern Leute alles raushauen können und erster im Recount sein können. Doch wird mir jemals dafür gedankt? Denkste....es wird nur rumgejammert, wenn ich nich ganz vorne im Recount dabei bin, da ich ja auch mit besagter Irreführung beschäftigt bin.



Mach dir Irreführung doch einfach als Makro für den MT, wenns 2 Tanks sind eben 2 Makros. dann verlierste keinen dmg.

Es ist als Tank gegen manche DDs echt schwer, die Aggro zu halten. Wir haben echt erstklassige Tanks in der Gilde, aber wenn 5-10 sek nach Kampfbeginn Kampfrausch gezündet wird und die werten Herren Hexxer, Mage und Eule auch noch Critglück haben würden die leicht am Tank vorbeiziehen, wenn sie nicht die Hand der Erlösung vom Pala kriegen würden. Die anderen Klassen müssen eben auch mitdenken, in Randomraids habe ich noch nie gesehen das ein Pala, egal ob Heal, Tank oder DD, einem weit in der Aggro oben stehenden DD die aggro reduziert.

Vor allem die 2 Bosse wo man sich kaum bewegen muss, Saurfang und Fauldarm, sind gute beispiele dafür. Wenn wir nicht meist 2 Hunter und 2 Schurken dabei hätten müssten die DDs sicherlich antanken lassen.


----------



## Widock (31. Juli 2010)

Ich bekomme einen Bann wenn ich mich in einer Instanz weigere zu heilen? Das ist doch glatt einen Versuch wert finde ich.

Dann büßt man eben Damage ein wenn man Irreführung auf den MT's halten muss (RIESEN DAMAGE VERLUST!!!!). Wird von den 100 Damage Punkten weniger dein Penis etwa kleiner? Ich möchte es nicht hoffen.
Diese virtuellen Schwanzvergleiche sind der letzte Rotz, ein Grund mehr warum wir Minus Dkp eingeführt haben für Leute die ihren DamageMeter posten.
Klar sind sie nicht verkehrt, damit jeder gucken kann wie er steht und auch der Raid bzw Klassenleiter einzelne Teilnehmer privat ansprechen kann wenn die Leistung nicht stimmt.

Aber verzichte doch einfach mal in deinen nächsten Raids auf Irreführung und berichte uns was passiert. Ich für meinen Teil bin froh wenn es doch noch Hunter gibt die auf die Idee kommen mir als Tank Irreführung zu geben.


----------



## Rongor (31. Juli 2010)

Mein main ist DD und ich finde diesen post vom TE schwachsinnig.
Ich habe auch nen Tank und kenne auch die andere Seite.

Von daher gehe ich nicht mit dem TE konform.

HAIL* Vanilla WoW,wo CC gebraucht wurde, und hoffentlich HAIL* Cataclysm, wo CC wieder gebraucht werden wird!

(*HAIL bitte englisch lesen und aussprechen!)


----------



## Ganos (31. Juli 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> (*HAIL bitte englisch lesen und aussprechen!)



Ist das Wort "Heil" jetzt etwa auch schon verboten? Oh mann, is das lächerlich...so ein schönes deutsches Wort

Heil Ganos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (31. Juli 2010)

Ganos schrieb:


> Ist das Wort "Heil" jetzt etwa auch schon verboten? Oh mann, is das lächerlich...
> 
> Heil Ganos!
> 
> ...



^^ Wer weiß...
Es gibt Individuen die sich daran stören und dann flamen. Daraus resultiert dann meistens ein "close". 
Keinen Nerv darauf^^


----------



## PrInCeX (31. Juli 2010)

Und habt endlich mal Respekt vor der Arbeit eines Damagedealers!! Es ist die schwerste Arbeit die es gibt. Man muss sich reinlesen was für eine Rotation man nimmt, dann kommt es auch noch auf Equip drauf an welche. Dann kommt die Frage was sockel ich? Und wann was anderes? Heiler haben das praktisch garnicht, Tanks eh nicht.



Also da musste ich echt lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DD is die schwerste Arbeit und als Tank und heiler is es nicht wichtig was man sockelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und meinst du Tank hat z.B keine ROtation um anfangs aggro aufzubauen?  nehemn wir als beispiel einen dk blut tank, da ich einen solchen spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so in etwa: Erstmal tod und verfall, krankheiten, pestilenz, runenmacht raushauen, siedendes blut dann mit herzstoß und todesstoß anfangen, wieder pestilenz usw.(jedenfalls keine die schwerer ist als eine dd 3 tasten rota)
denk mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonPraeder (31. Juli 2010)

Van schrieb:


> keks zum whine



Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt... =)


----------



## Tikume (31. Juli 2010)

Ganos schrieb:


> Tja, da haben wir dann mal beispielsweise den Schurken auf Platz 1 im Recount, der sich über mich lustig macht, dass ich auf Platz 4 bin, obwohl ich ihm erst ermöglichte, Platz 1 zu werden.



Sowas ist für mich kein Zusammenspiel und keine Gemeinschaft.


----------



## Eyatrian (31. Juli 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Nun ich denke mal jeder von euch hat schon einmal einen Schadensausteiler (DD) in einer Hero/Raid gespielt.



nope immer nur Heiler oder Tank


----------



## likoria (31. Juli 2010)

Heul doch. Es heißt GRUPPE also aus 5bestehend das heißt man gibt acht auf die anderen weil mann die Hero alleine nicht schafft installiert euch Omen und wenn ihr seht huch bin schon bei 97% einfach mal aufhören aber das scheint manchmal schwer zu sein



Bring den Abfall wieder in dein Gehirn zurück,MfG ein Tank


----------



## Terminsel (31. Juli 2010)

Ganos schrieb:


> Tja, da haben wir dann mal beispielsweise den Schurken auf Platz 1 im Recount, der sich über mich lustig macht, dass ich auf Platz 4 bin, obwohl ich ihm erst ermöglichte, Platz 1 zu werden.



Mit was für Spaten spielst du?


----------



## Matchfighter (31. Juli 2010)

Naja ich kann sagen dass du in manchen Stellen recht behälst, allerdings kann ich dir jetzt mal aus allen drei möglichen
Richtungen der Aufgabenfelder in Grps bzw raids schildern, da ich sowohl Tank // Healer als auch dd gezockt habe:

Als Tank, wenn du noch nicht so TOP equipt bist, ist es schwer so schnell wie möglich aggro aufzubauen, denn mit dem 
Equip komt die schnelle, zumindest ist das meine Empfindung gewesen und da man zumindest bei mir auf dem Server (Destromath) 
ohnehin viele Top equipte Leute im Raid hat sieht man als im Vergleich recht low equipter tank alt aus. Zudem wird man dadurch nervöser und 
gestresster weil man eben die entkommenen Mobs wieder an sich binden muss, während man weiter bei den anderen mobs die Aggro weiter vergrößert.

Als Heal, naja da healt man eben, muss ich nicht viel zu sagen, da Healer keine Probleme mit dds haben, außer sie haben aggro, wodurch sie auch 
dmg bekommen. Passiert mit nem ordentlichen Tank selten.

Als DD, dazu muss ich sagen einerseits hast du recht man will seit wotlk durch jede ini / raid rushen, hauptsache es geht SCHNELL. Ich weiß nicht ob die
Leute heutzutage einfach nur zu faul sind mal etwas mehr Zeit zu investieren, was früher ich erriner an classic Zeiten Gang und Gebe war, oder wirklich keine
Zeit besitzen. Wenn ich als dd mitgehe egal ob Raid oder ini, ich warte einfach mal 2-4 sek bis der Tank auf jedenfall alle mobs an sich gebunden hat, so bekomme
weder ich, noch der Tank bzw. der healer durch den dmg auf die dd Probleme. Ich denke, dass jeder sich in einer ini oder dem Raid mind 2-3 sek Zeit nehmen kann bevor
man Knopf DMG drückt, so schwer ist es nicht und zu Not schaut man kurz durchs Fenster (Pech für Kellerkinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *just a joke*oder sonst wo hin ). 

Soo, glaube ich habe mein Statement abgegeben und hoffe damit dem Thread positiv beigetragen zu haben =)

Gruß Magic


----------



## toasted (31. Juli 2010)

Meine Aufgabe als DD ist NATÜRLICH, Schaden zu fabrizieren, weil die Mobs ansonsten nicht geschafft werden. NEBENBEI ist es aber auch meine Aufgabe, darauf zu achten, dass ich NICHT die Aggro übernehme. 
Na gut, als Jäger habe ich da diverse Möglichkeiten zu, die anderen Klassen vielleicht fehlen. Aber wie wäre es denn mit der ultimativen Möglichkeit, die dabei immer hilft? NACHDENKEN! In Randomheros habe ich die Möglichkeit, den Tank zu betrachten um zu schauen, wie gut er equippt ist. Bin ich der Ansicht, er hat noch nicht die totale High-End-Ausrüstung, dann mache ich halt langsam mit meinem Schaden. Wo ist da das Problem? Immer mal zwischendurch eine Sekunde verstreichen lassen ist immer noch weniger Zeitverlust, als ein Gruppenmitglied oder sogar die gesamte Gruppe wiederzubeleben. 
Und in Raids? Was hindert mich daran, dort auch den Kopf einzuschalten? Ich muss nicht alle Möglichkeiten sofort rausrotzen, nur weil ich es kann. Ich KANN ja auch einfach mal den Raid verlassen, aber das tue ich doch auch nicht. Wenn der Tank im Raid erstmal 15 Sekunden Antankzeit benötigt, dann stimmt offensichtlich etwas nicht mit ihm. Das ist aber dann auch nicht mein Problem, sondern das des gesamten Raids. Wenn ich aber merke, dass ich trotz Irreführung auf CD, Totstellen oder allen anderen Möglichkeiten, die dem Raid so zur Verfügung stehen trotzdem Gefahr laufe, dem Tank die Aggro zu klauen, denn passe ich mich dem halt an. Wenn ein anderer DD dann meint, er kann den großen Max markieren, weil ich ja hinter ihm im Penismeter stehe... meine Güte, lass ihm seinen Glauben. Selig sind die geistig Armen. Nicken und lächeln. 

WoW ist ein Multiplayer. Da spielt man mit anderen Menschen, das macht einen der Reize des Spiels aus. Der Schwerpunkt liegt hier in der Regel auf dem Fortschritt der gesamten Gruppe, nicht dem Egoismus einzelner Subjekte. Wer tolle Schadenszahlen sehen will, stellt sich an die Puppe in der Hauptstadt. Wer meint, anderen Spielern das Spiel unnötig vergällen zu müssen, weil er ihnen ihre Aufgabe erschwert statt erleichtert, ist für mich nicht mal ein müdes Achselzucken wert. Ignoreliste und vergessen. So leicht kann das gehen.


----------



## Schanni (31. Juli 2010)

Also mein Main ist Priest (DD/Heal) und als twink nen Hunter. Somit kenn ich 2 Seiten.
Aber ich verstehe die Art von Beiträge kaum.
Das ganze ist doch immer Situationsabhänig. Wenn ich ein Tank habe der noch Schwächen aufweist dann kann ich ich Fett Damage raus hauen.
Was hilft es wenn ich die Aggro bekomme, alle verrecken und es dauert länger da alle neu einfliegen müsen.
Warum immer im recount oben stehen. Also wenn ich mit Hunt unterwegs bin steh ich gern dich beim Heal.
Sollte es nicht reibungslos verlaufen dann kann ich so dem Heal mal nen Mob abnehmen und zum Tank bringen.
Wenn der Tank nicht alle einfängt bekommt er halt Irreführung. Ist doch kein Problem dann halt weniger Damage von mir.
Wenn die beiden Top drauf sind verzichte ich darauf und helf halt die Mobs schneller zu zerlegen.
Als Shadow in Hdr ist meine erste frage immer soll ich fesseln? Und es entscheidet der Tank was er will. Natürlich leidet mein Damage Na und!
Bei allen diesen Diskussionen less ich immer das jeder sein Job machen soll.
Also ich mach kein Job!!! ich spiele! Oh ja es ist ein Spiel und Spiel soll Spass machen oder seh ich das falsch?
Ich glaub ich gehör zu einer aussterbenden Spezies. Wenn ich mit der Gilde unterwegs sind haben wir viel Spaß auch wenn wir mal alle Mist gebaut haben und alle im dreck liegen.
Leute tut mir ein gefallen spielt ein Spiel, ein Gruppenspiel und macht keine Jobs! 

Nachtrag beim Schreiben kam der Beitrag von toasted und ich Gratulier dir du hast es besser geschriebn wie ich GZ


----------



## Vrocas (31. Juli 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> Heul doch. Es heißt GRUPPE also aus 5bestehend das heißt man gibt acht auf die anderen weil mann die Hero alleine nicht schafft installiert euch Omen und wenn ihr seht huch bin schon bei 97% einfach mal aufhören aber das scheint manchmal schwer zu sein
> 
> 
> 
> Bring den Abfall wieder in dein Gehirn zurück,MfG ein Tank



Doof ists dann auch wenn man mit Idioten wie dir in die Gruppe muss.


----------



## toasted (31. Juli 2010)

Schanni schrieb:


> ...
> Als Shadow in Hdr ist meine erste frage immer soll ich fesseln? Und es entscheidet der Tank was er will. Natürlich leidet mein Damage Na und!
> ...



Mein Beitrag dazu: Ich frage auch immer in HDR, ob ich die Eisfalle mit benutzen soll. Wir waren mal regelmäßig 3-4 Personen, die immer nur noch einen Tank brauchten, für HDR. Schattenpriester, Schurke, Jäger und Heiler. Das war zu der Zeit, als die letzten drei Instanzen eingefügt wurden und HDR als das große Schreckgespenst erschien. Wir schlugen dem TAnk dann einfach vor, dass wir CC anwenden, dafür aber im Eingangsbereich bleiben, damit wir die bessere Übersicht haben. Die meißten Tanks wollten das erst nicht, weil aus irgendeinem Grund der Kampf hinter der rechten oder linken Ecke populär war. Wenn dann der Wipe doch kam, weil der Tank einfach nicht alle Aggro auf sich binden konnte (der Heiler muss halt schon irgendwie heilen) nutzten wir doch die CC am Eingangsbreich und siehe da: Alles klappte. Natürlich haben wir nicht die großen Zahlen im Recount gehabt. Aber die Kämpfe waren deutlich entspannter, es herrschte ein lockerer Ton im Chat und alles war ok. Das Spiel hat einfach Spaß gemacht. Und das ist der Grund, weshalb ich es spiele.


----------



## likoria (31. Juli 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Doof ists dann auch wenn man mit Idioten wie dir in die Gruppe muss.



Ja? Eigentlich wollte ich auf das gleiche wie toasty raus aber ich hab nicht grad die Lust einen Roman zu schreiben weil ich nicht weiß wo das Problem liegt =O wenn da nicht als Gruppe reingeht dann schafft mans nicht,wenn ich mit meinem Schurken Aggro habe benutz ich Schurkenhandel,Finte,oder Vanish jede Klasse hat solche Skills und wenn nicht Omen wirkt wunder,und mit meinem DK halt ich auch leicht Aggro aber wenn grad alles auf CD ist und sie schon Aoe machen ehe ich gepullt habe?...naja


----------



## Ukmâsmú (31. Juli 2010)

Als dd hab ich nie Aggro obwohl ich richtig ordentlcihen schaden mache aber aggroreduce fähigkeiten auch gern mal nutze und auch had der rettung mir von palas geben lasse usw.

Skillllllllllllllllll löst eure Probleme




als tank verlier ich praktisch in heros auch nie die aggro weil die dds einfach mießerabel spielen und keine schaden machen (leider ein großteil) über jeden richtigen dd bin ich da dankbar. 




alles was in dem ganzen thread beschrieben wird lässt nur einen schluss zu: Zu viele leute ham von ihrer klasse und dem spiel einfach keine ahnung und anstatt ihre klasse mla kennen zu lernen machen sie hunterte twinks die sie auch nicht richtig beherrschen und weinen dann rum... L2P


----------



## Widock (31. Juli 2010)

Ein Glück haben wir dich.

Danke mein Abend ist gerettet nun kann ich beruhigt ins Bett. Learn 2 sleep und so, meinen Schlafskill verbessern.


----------



## Terminsel (31. Juli 2010)

*Allgemeiner Verhaltensguide für Tanks, Heiler und DDs
*
WoW ist ein Gruppenspiel, daher ist jedes Mitglied einer Gruppe oder eines Schlachtzuges angehalten, sich an einige ungeschriebene Gesetze zu halten.

Tank
Aufgabe: Die Aufmerksamkeit der Gegner auf sich ziehen und diese behalten, so dass DDs und Heiler ihrer Arbeit ungehindert nachgehen können.
Weitere Aufgaben: Führungsrolle (nicht mit Anführerrolle zu verwechseln), Leben und Mana der anderen Gruppenmitglieder im Blick haben (insbesondere der/des Heiler/s), ggf. die Reihenfolge der zu vernichtenden Gegner festlegen, ggf. CC anordnen
Fehlertolleranz 1: Gegenüber DDs, die unbeabsichtigt Aggro ziehen und Heilern, die aus Versehen mal in den Pull reinheilen; Reaktion -> Spott und weitertanken
Fehlertolleranz 2: Gegenüber Heilern, die sich in der Heilung verschätzen und zu wenig Trefferpunkte hochgeheilt bekommen; Reaktion -> Lebensverlängernde CDs zünden
Häufiger Irrtum: "Ich pulle so viel, wie ich Schaden einstecken kann, bzw. der Heiler wegheilen kann." Diese Aussage ist falsch. Richtig müsste es heißen: "Ich pulle so viel, wie ich Schaden vertragen kann UND wie ich an Mobs bei mir behalten kann."
Sinnvolle Eigenschaften eines Tank-Spielers: Geduld, Übersicht, Reaktionsvermögen, Durchsetzungsvermögen, Stress-Resistenz

Heiler
Aufgabe: Den Tank und die Gruppe am Leben halten.
Weitere Aufgaben: Den Tank bei der Wahrung der Übersicht unterstützen
Fehlertolleranz 1: Gegenüber Tanks, die sich unabsichtlich ein wenig übernommen haben; Reaktion -> Spezielle Heil-CDs zünden
Fehlertolleranz 2: Gegenüber DDs, die aus Versehen Aggro ziehen; Reaktion -> Auf den DD umschwenken und dessen Fehler wieder wettmachen
Häufiger Irrtum: "Mein Mana ist nur für den Tank." Diese Aussage ist falsch. DDs, die unbeabsichtigt Schaden kassieren oder unvermeidbaren Schaden abkriegen müssen ebenso hochgeheilt werden.
Sinnvolle Eigenschaften eines Heiler-Spielers: Geduld, Ruhe, Urteilsvermögen

Schadensausteiler
Aufgabe: Die Vernichtung der angetankten Gegner
Weitere Aufgaben: Klassenabhängig; besonders Hybriden können kurzzeitig diverse Unterstützung liefern, aber auch "reine" DDs. Zu den typischen Nebenaufgaben eines DDs können gehören: Aggrounterstützung für den Tank, durch Irreführung oder Schurkenhandel; Kurzzeitig mitheilen; diverse Supportfähigkeiten zünden (z. B. Heldentum, Hand des xy, etc.)
Fehlertolleranz 1: Gegenüber Tanks, die sich zu viel gepullt haben; Reaktion -> nicht mit AoE übertreiben, Aggrometer im Auge behalten, ggf. Aggroreduzierende Maßnahmen einsetzen oder anderweitig die Reißleine ziehen (Bubble, Totstellen, Eisblock, etc.)
Fehlertolleranz 2: Gegenüber Heilern, die kurzfristig die Übersicht verlieren, sich verschätzen oder anderweitig nicht hinterherkommen; Reaktion -> stark auf Schadensvermeidung achten, ggf. mitheilen (Hybrid), Reißleinen-CDs zünden (Bubble, Totstellen, Eisblock, etc.)
Fehlertolleranz 3: Gegenüber anderen DDs, die unbeabsichtigt Aggro ziehen; Reaktion -> wenn vorhanden, entsprechende Supportfähigkeiten einsetzen, um dem DD zu helfen
Häufiger Irrtum: "Immer maximalen Schaden fahren zeichnet einen guten DD aus." Diese Aussage ist falsch. Richtig müsste es heißen: "Immer maximalen Schaden fahren, wenn die Situation es erlaubt zeichnet einen guten DD aus."
Sinnvolle Eigenschaften eines DD-Spielers: Disziplin, Urteilsvermögen, Geduld


Alle drei Aufgabenbereiche sind voneinander abhängig und gute Ergebnisse erzielt man nur mit gutem Zusammenspiel.

Die Bezeichnung "Guide" ist hier nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> *.......*
> 
> Heiler
> Aufgabe: Den Tank und die Gruppe am Leben halten.
> ...





Ich spiele Heiler seit BC und Aggro ziehen oder nicht ist in Hero Inis doch mittlerweile egal. Ich mein wenn ein Krieger DD z.B. Aggro zieht wird der eben hochgezogen ist doch egal.
Die haben doch auch schon weit über 20k HP.


----------



## Terminsel (31. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich spiele Heiler seit BC und Aggro ziehen oder nicht ist in Hero Inis doch mittlerweile egal. Ich mein wenn ein Krieger DD z.B. Aggro zieht wird der eben hochgezogen ist doch egal.
> Die haben doch auch schon weit über 20k HP.



Du vergisst, dass es auch immer mal wieder frisch-80er gibt, denen noch das Überequip fehlt. Ich finde, man sollte sich grundsätzlich an die von mir geposteten Regeln halten, unabhängig vom eigenen Equipstand.


----------



## Samaraner (31. Juli 2010)

Ich fasse mal zusammen:

DDs müssen immer die maximale DPS fahren, da es so schneller vorran geht bzw. der Boss daran gehindert wird Enrage zu gehen. Der Tank hat also dafür zu sorgen, dass die DDs ungehindert Scahden machen können, ohne dass es Aggroprobleme gibt. Wenn ein DD Aggro zieht, ist der Tank Schuld, da er ja mehr Aggro hätte machen müssen.

Dann sage ich dir mal, warum das Schwachsinn ist:

1. Es sind immer mehr DDs als Tanks. Je nach Hero/10 Mann/25 Mann ist das Verhältniss zwischen Maintank (denn nur dieser ist bei der Aggro relevant) und DDs zwischen 1:3 und 1:18. Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass alle DDs zumindest mittelmäßige bis gute Leistungen zeigen, ist immer mindestens einer dabei mit überdurchschnittlichem Crit/Procc Glück. Dieser fährt dann ein hohes Maß an Aggro. Da es jedoch nur ein Tank ist, ist es eher unwahrscheinlich dass dieser Glück hat, er kann sich also nicht darauf verlassen. Daraus schließen wir, dass der Tank eine bessere Leistung als ein durchschnitlicher DD bringen muss, um die Aggro zu halten. Daraus folgt der zweite Punkt:

2. Niemand ist Perfekt. Man kann nicht verlangen, dass ein Tank immer die perfekte Leistung bringt. Oder hast du schon mal einen Tank gesehen, der verlangt hat, dass jeder die DPS fahren muss, die er laut Spreedsheat fahren könnte? Bestimmt nicht. DDs haben generell eine höhere Toleranzgrenze was Fehler angeht.

3. Tanks können ihre Aggro nicht beliebig weiter erhöhen. DDs ihre hingegen senken. Bei den meisten Klassen bedeutet es nicht einmal, dass sie aufhören müssen anzugreifen. Schließlich gibt es ja Möglichkeiten zum Aggroresett. Die Klassen die es nicht haben, können ja einen netten Paladin fragen. Oder, und hier wird es abenteuerlich: Sie stellen kurzzeitig den Schaden ein. Das können sie dank Punkt 4 auch:

4. Am Schaden liegts nicht. Dieser Spruch fällt garantiert mindestens einmal pro Randomgruppe in ICC. Dank dem 30% Buff und dem generell hohen Gearstand ist es momentan kein Problem, die Bosse zu legen bevor sie Enrage gehen. Der Schaden muss nur so hoch sein, dass der Boss innerhalb des Enragetimers liegt. Jeglicher zusätzlicher Schaden macht den Kampf leichter weil kürzer, ist aber nicht notwendig.


----------



## Crawler18 (1. August 2010)

Also ich spiele ebenfalls einen Hexer mit inzwischen fast komplett ICC25 Hero-Equip. Wenn ich mit unseren Tanks, welche auch manchmal Twinks sind, in eine Hero-Ini reingehe dann stürmt der vor haut zweimal auf die Mobs in der Zeit in der ich meine erste Saat caste und hat die Aggro. Deshalb verstehe ich die Probleme von vielen Tanks einfach nicht. Ich selbst spiele auch einen Palatank. Ich renn rein, mache diesen komischen Angriff, der mit Glyphe auf vier mobs trifft, weihe, hab die Aggro. Bei Untoten (und davon gibts in nordend ja so wahnsinnig wenige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gehts noch viel einfacher... da kann ich ne ganze gruppe noch schnell für zwei sekunden stunnen. Und ein guter Kriegertank machts genauso... Rein in die Gruppe, Donnerknall, Platzieren ---> Schockwelle und er hat die Mobs... 

Ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie der Thread-Ersteller. Lest euch mal ein paar Guides von Profi-Tanks durch, gleicht evtl eure Rota ein wenig an und falls ihr noch "mieses" (ich sag das bewusst so weil wenns nicht gerade die ICC-Heros sind kann man gar nicht zu schlecht equipped sein) Equip habt dann sagt das einfach am Anfang einer Hero. Dann wird man euch schon ein bisschen Zeit zum antanken geben. 

So jetzt könnt ihr flamen... damits nicht zu schlimm wird sag ich gleich noch dazu, dass ich mich freue in Cata wieder CC´en zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








> Du vergisst, dass es auch immer mal wieder frisch-80er gibt, denen noch das Überequip fehlt. Ich finde, man sollte sich grundsätzlich an die von mir geposteten Regeln halten, unabhängig vom eigenen Equipstand.






Und wie soll ein "Nicht-Überequipter" bei einem sagen wir mal relativ gut equipten Tank, der weis wie es geht Aggro ziehen? Bei der Menge an Aggro was derzeit die Tanks aufbauen? Egal ob Krieger, Bär, DK oder Pala?


----------



## WoWFreak112 (1. August 2010)

was da steht versteht sich von selbst, aber max DPS sollte trotzdem nicht heißen Hirn aus...


----------



## wertzû (1. August 2010)

Hm.... auch blau equipte tanks haben chance keine aggro zu verlieren (kenn einen der kans). Mann muss es können


----------



## Garthel (1. August 2010)

Es ist ja schön wie "schwer" das Leben eines DDs ist. Die einzige Schwierigkeit bei diesen Klassen ist das Aggromanagement, gerade das Thema hast du nicht angesprochen. Für dich sind (wie für knapp 99% der DDs) die Tanks an _jedem_ Wipe schuld.

Ich tanke seit ich mit WoW angefangen habe, selbst schuld wenn man sich als First-Char nen Krieger erstellt, und erlebe vorallem seit WotLK diese bescheidene Einstellung der DDs. Wie kann man davon ausgehen dass der 219er equipte Tank keine Probleme mit der Aggro haben darf wenn drei 254er+ DDs ihre AoEs raushauen? Mal abgesehen davon dass bei einer random Hero mindestens zwei der "pro"-DDs den Tank aufgrund seines Equipments übelst runtermachen und seine Intelligenz in frage stellen, wagt er es doch tatsächlich so in Vio hc aufzutauchen.

Es wundert mich nicht dass immer weniger Tanks auf den Servern unterwegs sind, diese "ich bombe mich einfach durch"-Mentalität hat sich schon bis in die Startgebiete durchgesetzt und begegnet meinen Twinks in jeder low-Instanz. Ok, dort ist es nach den ganzen Patches auch nicht mehr anders möglich, aber wie sollen so Neulinge mit dem Spiel jemals klar kommen? Ich fände es schon lobenswert wenn ich mal DDs treffe denen CC noch etwas sagt. Ebenso bin ich stolz auf die Handvoll DDs die es in meine Freundesliste geschafft haben, aber auch nur weil die es, trotz ICC25 Equip geschafft haben *nicht* die Aggro zu ziehen trotz meines schlecht equipten Tanks. Sie haben nie schlecht gespielt, sie haben das Feuer nur immer rechtzeitig eingestellt, eine Fähigkeit die jeder DD besitzen sollte. Lieber auf 1-2k DpS beim Trash verzichten als die nächsten drei Minuten am Boden zu liegen.

Generell haben es die DDs einfacher. Ein DD kommt auch mit schlechten Equip in Raids, schließlich macht auch ein schlecht equipter Mage guten Schaden wenn er halbwegs auf die gesockelten Werte geachtet hat und der Equipstand fällt so im Raid nicht auf. Der Tank hingegen bekommt einen auf den Deckel wenn er es wagt mir Ulduarequip nach Naxx zu gehen. Ein Beispiel dafür dass die DDs durch das Equip des Tanks versuchen ihre Unfähigkeit zu kompensieren. Denn wenn der Tank für einen Raid überequipt ist kann er ja auch die Aggro besser halten, also kann der DD stumpf brain-afk gehen und seine drei Tasten hämmern.

Deine Aussage dass die DDs den schwersten Job hätten ist vollkommen unglaubwürdig. Rotas aus dem Internet durchlesen und dann stumpf abarbeiten zeugt nicht grad von viel Tiefgang der Klassen...allein bei der Arkan-Mage-"Rota" wird dieser Ansatz ins lächerliche gezogen. Wenn ich drei mal die Woche, drei-vier Stunden Abend durchgängig die selben Tasten in der selben Reihenfolge drücke ist die einzige Leistung daran nicht vollkommen durchzudrehen. Tanks und Heiler haben es da bei weitem schwerer. Ok, das Movement wird auch nur auswendig gelernt und fertig, aber es gibt bei jedem Kampf unvorhergesehene Sachen. Es zieht immer ein anderer DD Aggro, oder es kommen unglaubliche viele Schadensspitzen rein, usw. Die Tanks und Heiler müssen darauf reagieren und wenn das dann man eine Sekunde zu langsam geschieht kommen die Aussagen von den DDs die Tanks und Heiler seihen unfähig. In 90% der Fälle hätte aber eine kurze Schadensreduktion der DDs (durch kurzfristiges Heilen, Aggroreduktion, usw) die Situation verhindern können. Eine Idee auf die DDs nicht kommen, schließlich sind sie durch ihre Rota in den Halbschlaf verfallen und das einzige wache Auge ruht auf Recount und nicht auf dem Schlachtgeschehen.

Ja, ich weis wovon ich rede...ich spiele auch DDs...aber auch nur für max 2 Heros, spätestens dann geht mir die Lust an ihnen wieder verloren und brauch zwei Wochen bis ich wieder für so was stumpfsinniges zu haben bin.


----------



## madmurdock (1. August 2010)

Oh man, der Thread letztens wurde von jemanden erstellt, der nicht tanken kann.. Er wollte halt ne Runde weinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Versteh echt nicht, wie man sich die Zeit nehmen kann ueber ne Dina4 Seite Zeugs zu schreiben, die fuer jeden guten Spieler selbstverstaendlich sind.

Da es leider kein internes Ausbildungs- und Benotungs System, gibt es nur die Moeglichkeit sich den Gegebenheiten anzupassen.
Wer das nicht will, verlaesst halt die Gruppe, oder versucht die Grp dazu zu bringen, dass der Tank (bzw andere Schwachstelle) die Grp verlaesst.


----------



## ~White_Wolf~ (1. August 2010)

red bitte nich von uns ich bin auch mit meinem main dd und verdammt nochmal focus dmg ist 1. effecktiver und zwar immer und 2. zeit sparender bzw gleichwertig

und zu deinem wää mimi wäää ich darf nich bomben kann ich nur sagen spiel doch mal tank versuch es meine seku skill is tank versuch zu tanken als krieger wenn du es nicht seid lvl 1 machst bzw lvl 15 bzw was weiss ich du bekommst genau so wenig die aggro gehalten ich hatte auch in raids wenn ich tanken sollte schon derbe probleme also versuch es doch einfach mal 

oh und zu dem enrage argument also find es schade das es trotz 30 % buff noch tatsächlich gilden bzw raids gibt die mit enrages kämpfen sollte dein raid dazu gehören farmt erstma pdk dann dürftet ihr die ersten 4 bosse auch schaffen ^^ 

so far


----------



## derwaynez (1. August 2010)

Samaraner schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal zusammen:
> 
> Dann sage ich dir mal, warum das Schwachsinn ist:
> 
> 1. Es sind immer mehr DDs als Tanks. Je nach Hero/10 Mann/25 Mann ist das Verhältniss zwischen Maintank (denn nur dieser ist bei der Aggro relevant) und DDs zwischen 1:3 und 1:18. Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass alle DDs zumindest mittelmäßige bis gute Leistungen zeigen, ist immer mindestens einer dabei mit überdurchschnittlichem Crit/Procc Glück. Dieser fährt dann ein hohes Maß an Aggro. Da es jedoch nur ein Tank ist, ist es eher unwahrscheinlich dass dieser Glück hat, er kann sich also nicht darauf verlassen. Daraus schließen wir, dass der Tank eine bessere Leistung als ein durchschnitlicher DD bringen muss, um die Aggro zu halten. Daraus folgt der zweite Punkt:



überdurchschnittliches crit/procc luck! das braucht man um über 5k dps zu kommen, sonst geht garnichts, glaubt mir das! überdurchschnittliches crit/procc luck is die antwort auf jegliche dps probleme
jap dps hängt natürlich total von crit/procc luck ab xDD und wenn man dann als tank natürlich kein crit/procc luck hat is die aggro schnell weg! xD oh man so hart was du für ne scheisse blubberst xD
zum thema: also ich halte mit meinem warri (4,5k gs) locker aggro von leuten mit 6k gs, auch aoe...ka wo das problem liegt


----------



## Dolzi (1. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Ich hab auch sehr lange DD gespielt, meistens als Paladin, jedoch wurde es mir mit der Zeit in Heroes zu doof und hab einfach mal Zorn an gemacht. Nun resultat? inni ging schneller hatte immer Aggro und Tank hat geleavt. Mitlerweile tanke ich nurnoch iin Heroes mit meinem S8. ICC, ich krieg immer nen Lachflash wenn ich Lese ihr verliert in ICC bei nem Boss die Aggro. Tut mir leid aber da seit ihr schuld! Ich war(!) in bester PVE gilde des Servers, hatten 18k DPS schlampen dabei, hatten aber nie mehr als 60% Aggro, ich selber bin maximal bei 70% gelandet. Wenn ihr jetzt schon die Aggro verliert sag ich viel spass in Cata, denn dort macht ihr weniger schaden und es gibt keine Bedrohungs mildernde Talente mehr.
> 
> Und habt endlich mal Respekt vor der Arbeit eines Damagedealers!! Es ist die schwerste Arbeit die es gibt. Man muss sich reinlesen was für eine Rotation man nimmt, dann kommt es auch noch auf Equip drauf an welche. Dann kommt die Frage was sockel ich? Und wann was anderes? Heiler haben das praktisch garnicht, Tanks eh nicht.
> 
> Ich habe alles gespielt, Heiler, Tank, DD. Und beim DD hatte ich am meisten Kopfweh nach einem 4h Raid.



Du scheinst ja ein gewaltiger Gamer zu sein, wenn du dich in der Lage befindest andere die schlechter sind als du auszulachen. Dickes gratz gibt es von mir hierzu... Intelligenter wäre es zwar eben diesen Tipps zu geben wie sie es besser hinbekommen, denn ich wage schwer zu bezweifeln, dass du ohne Hilfe zu solch einem Super-Tank geworden bist, aber ist ja nur so ne Idee...

Ich habe auch Respekt vor DDs, allerdings mehr vor solchen, die net einfach beinhart ihre Rota durchziehen, sondern den Gegner auch ma unterbrechen, das Target switchen oder den Heilern mit dem Dispellen unter die arme greifen und dabei immer noch moderaten Schaden raushauen. Bei der Behauptung, dass Heiler und Tanks eigentlich kaum bis gar nicht auf ihr Equipement und ihre Sockel achten müssen halte ich mich einfach zurück, denn aufgrund dieser Aussage alleine musste ich anfangs doch bezweifeln, dass wir das selbe Spiel spielen...

und btw es interessiert keinen (um meiner Aussage nochmal die nötige Aussagekraft zu verleihen wiederhole ich mich hier) wirklich gar keinen, in was für einer super über-drüber Gilde du mal warst und wie toll du da die Aggro gehalten bekamst.


----------



## Terminsel (1. August 2010)

Crawler18 schrieb:


> Und wie soll ein "Nicht-Überequipter" bei einem sagen wir mal relativ gut equipten Tank, der weis wie es geht Aggro ziehen? Bei der Menge an Aggro was derzeit die Tanks aufbauen? Egal ob Krieger, Bär, DK oder Pala?



Obdu es glaubst, oder nicht: Das ist mir mit meinem kleinen, blau-lila-equipten DK erst heute passiert, dass ich einem T10 Tank mehrfach die Aggro klauen konnte - einmal sogar bei einem Einzelziel. Außerdem bezog sich meine Aussage auf alle drei Gruppen, nicht nur auf Tanks.


----------



## Vadesh (1. August 2010)

Im AE-Gewitter kann es den besten Tanks passieren, dass mal ein Mob entwischt. Ist in einer Hero-Instanz in der Regel nicht schlimm, da liegt sowieso jeder Mob im Dreck, bevor er den Mage, der gerade Aggro gezogen hat, auch nur anschaun kann.
Wenn aber Tanks in einem Raid die Aggro bei einem Boss verlieren, dann machen sie definitiv was falsch. Noch nie haben Tanks so unglaublich viel Aggro auf ein Ziel gemacht wie in Wotlk. Wo man in BC noch wie ein Fuchs auf das Omen achten musste, kann man neuerdings nach ein paar Sekunden ohne Bedenken draufleuchten was die Tasten hergeben.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (1. August 2010)

Ach ich "liebe" als Heiler immer die Tanks die nicht auf's Mana ihres Heilers achten und ihn nicht reggen lassen, die lasse ich dann immer schön sterben, wenn ich reggen muß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mecamel (1. August 2010)

Himmel Hilf

also ich spiele sowohl Moonkin als auch Bärchen wobei meine Ledenschaft eindeutig Bärchen ist.

Nun aber mal zum Threadersteller zurück, klar, Deine Aussagen sind korrekt und ich unterstütze sie sogar, wenn Fall 1

Fall1:

Tank, Heiler und DD`s sind ausrüstungstechnisch auf einem gewissen Stand

Klar, in der Situation gilt der Satz: "Wer mir die Aggro klaut, hat sie sich sauer verdient, und darf sie auch behalten"

Will sagen, wer so viel Schaden macht, mir die Aggro zu klauen, weiß damit auch umzugehen und der Heiler hat 
auch genug blauen Saft da auszuhelfen, wenn`s doch mal eng wird.

in allen anderen Fällen wie zB Heiler ist neu auf 80, der Tank wird mal locker um 1000GS (ich weiß, GS suckt)
Overgeared oder die DD`s und der Tank sind zwar gleichwertig equipped, aber jeder DD macht locker flockig 
EINZELSCHADEN auf verschiedene `Mobs, dann gilt der Satz nicht wirklich, denn diese Situationen sind vom 
Tank oder Heiler nicht zu retten

a) weil der Heiler Froh und Glücklich ist den Tank am Leben zu halten
b) der Tank egal was er macht die Aggro nicht halten kann
c) die betroffenen DD`S dann auch nicht im geringsten aufpassen

Das Hauptproblem ist meiner Meinung nach eher im SNG-Tool zu suchen, das auch gerne mal Gruppen
zusammensteckt, die nicht wirklich passen. Worst Case:


frischer 80er, blaugrün equipter Heiler, am besten noch Schamane in Leveskillung
Tank is zwar episch aber nur Herozeugs, noch kein T-Set in Sicht
Furykrieger voll episch + evtl noch 2-3 Heroische Teile mit 9k+ DPS
Hexenmeister voll episch 11K+ DPS
Katzendruide voll episch 9k+ DPS

und die sind sich noch nichtmal einig, wer denn nun welches Ziel angreift - da würde sogar ich laufen gehen.

Ganz so einfach ist das denn dann also doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW - mit dem Moonkin teilt sich`s bescheuert Flächenschaden aus - einmal Sternenregen zur rechten zeit
zieht zwar das Epeen gewaltig hoch, aber ich möchte den Tank sehen, der (Anfangshalle Gundrak) mal eben
über 12k Schaden an 9 elites und 65 schlangen gegenhält. Ist zwar möglich aber nicht wirklich chillig.

Viel Spass noch in der Diskussionsrunde


----------



## ~White_Wolf~ (1. August 2010)

Mecamel schrieb:


> Himmel Hilf
> 
> also ich spiele sowohl Moonkin als auch Bärchen wobei meine Ledenschaft eindeutig Bärchen ist.
> 
> ...




soweit so richtig aber katzendruide mit full epick und nur 9k der hat kein plan was er tut unsere raid katze rockt 15k bei rotface und der is grad ma icc 10 geard


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2010)

Crawler18 schrieb:


> Und ein guter Kriegertank machts genauso... Rein in die Gruppe, Donnerknall, Platzieren ---> Schockwelle und er hat die Mobs...



Bei vielen DD's kommst Du aber nicht zum Donnerknall weil der AE oder sonstwas schon vorher eingeschlagen ist und alle Mobs an dir vorbeirennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn Du sowas noch nie hattest, dann hast Du nicht oft den Tank gespielt oder bist immer mit der Gilde gerannt.


----------



## Rasgaar (1. August 2010)

Schlussendlich kann man das ganze ja auf Soziale runterbrechen...
Würden die Leute wieder vermehrt etwas mehr Wert auf Kommunikation legen und auch nur einen Tick freundlicher sein,
eventuell noch etwas Hektik rausnehmen und alles wäre schöner und besser.

Wenn ich mit meinem Heiler in eine ini komme, dann muss ich meistens noch von DD auf Heilskillung umspeccen = kein Mana.
Oftmals rennt der Tank aber schon in die erste Mobgruppe, kaum stehen alle 5 Partymember in der Ini.

Grundsätzlich gilt:
Begrüssung und buffen macht keinen Schaden und raubt wertvolle Zeit.

Sind eh alle imba und Buffs brauchts nicht für Inis und warum soll ich mit den anderen 4 Deppen quatschen, seh die eh nicht mehr.
Überhaupt ist miteinander reden in 5er Inis schon fast verpönt.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. August 2010)

Ich stehe momentam auch vor dem bekannten Problem...Ich spiele Randomgruppen und es gibt einfach einige Tanks, die es nicht schaffen, den Boss an sich zu binden, z.B. Fauldarm

So passiert es dann, das ich nach einigen Sekunden einfach bei 90% Aggro stehe, natürlich dann die Seele breche (bin Dämo Hexer) und anschließend weiter drauf schlage. Schließlich bei 90% Aggro muss ich dann anfangen, weniger Schaden zu machen, während wir langsam in den Berserker wandern, einfach weil nicht genug Raid DPS vorhanden sind (vorhanden sein können)

Schließlich wirft man dann einen Blick auf den Tank: Genug EQ vorhanden, alles wunderbar gesockelt, insgesamt n 245er Itemschnitt...Sollte prinzipell reichen...

Ähnliches bei Trashgruppen im ICC: Direkt am Anfang werden mal wieder Fallen ausgelöst, die Mobs stehen aber alle noch. Während die ersten beiden Helden schon wieder hinter der Tür steht, entscheidet der Raidlead zu bleiben. Was mache ich? Meta rein, Feuerbrandaura und drauf da. 24k Trashdmg und die Tanks können die Aggro nicht mehr halten. Seele brechen lässt die ersten Mobs, die schon auf 100% Aggro stehen wieder das Target wechseln, sind aber, wenn wir schnell die Fallen gefunden haben, aber auch wieder da...Ich sterbe...meine Schuld, das ich versuche, ernsthaft Probleme zu bekämpfen?

In Random Gruppen schließlich ein ähnliches Bild. Der Tank möchte schnellstmöglich vorpreschen, zieht nach Möglichkeit ganze Räume und hat schon, während er zusammenzieht die Hälfte seiner TP verloren. Im TS würde er schon anfangen, den schlechten Heiler zu flamen, das er ihm nicht 90% Schadensreduktion gibt (wtf?)

Was muss ich machen? Meta, Vollgas...Der Tank "überträgt" mir "freiwillig" die Aggro, ich sterbe, mache aber genug Schaden, das auch die Mobgruppe stirbt.

Am Ende kommt wieder die Diskussion, das ich den Tank nicht antanken lasse (was unweigerlich zu seinem Tod führt, da jeder Schlag sämtlicher Mobs ihm insgesamt 80% seiner Tp klauen, was kaum zu heilen ist) bzw. ja ein ach so schlechter DD bin und wie ich Noob nur meine Items erwirtschaftet habe...Das meine Teufelswache teilweise mehr Schaden macht als der Tank in einer heroischen Ini lasse ich an dieser Stelle mal weg, das sind die schlimmsten und nervigsten Tanks überhaupt...


----------



## Davidoni (1. August 2010)

Also ich Spiel tank, hab kein Problem mit Aggro in Hcs und ICC. vorrausgesetzt die dds lassen mich wenigstens bis zu den mobs laufen. manchmal siehts dan aba auch so aus. Ich viesier mob an, will los laufen, fliegn 5 Schattenblitze , 10 Frostblizte und 10 Krieger mit Charge vorbei. Kla das diese DDs dan die ersten 2 Sekunden aggro haben bis ich tod und verfall + seuchen gesetzt hab^^ aber sterben tut mir trotzdem nie jmd weg^^


----------



## Atrophikus (1. August 2010)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Schlussendlich kann man das ganze ja auf Soziale runterbrechen...
> Würden die Leute wieder vermehrt etwas mehr Wert auf Kommunikation legen und auch nur einen Tick freundlicher sein,
> eventuell noch etwas Hektik rausnehmen und alles wäre schöner und besser.
> (...Zitat gekürzt, aber durch und durch lesenswert, scrollt hoch und lest!)



Volle Unterstützung dafür.

Was passiert in diesem Thread grade? Da fängt ein Ingame offensichtlich nicht kommunikationsbereiter Mensch an, sich über die Folgen seines mangelnden Teamplays zu beschweren. Schon kommen sämtliche anderen in dieser Community aufgebahrten Soziopathen aus ihren Gummizellen gekrochen und weinen mit. Das geht den angegriffenen Tanks und Heilern natürlich auf die Nüsse und schon reicht die Jahresproduktion von Zewa Softies nicht aus um den Tränenfluss aufzunehmen. Ganz grosser Ballsport.

Ignorieren wir mal das Gestammel über Aggro-probleme in Raids und wenden uns den 5er Inis zu: 

Alle, aber auch wirklich alle hier angesprochenen Probleme sind mit Kommunikation und Sozialkompetenz aus der Welt zu schaffen. Tank und Heiler sprechen sich ab, wieviele Mobs auf einmal der Tank pullen darf, ohne in Fetzen gehakt zu werden. Tank und Damage Dealer sprechen sich ab, ab wann gebombt wird und an welcher Stelle es zu unterbleiben hat. Man nimmt sich eine, maximal zwei Minuten Zeit um diese Sachen am Anfang der Instanz zu klären. Resultat ist dann ein angenehmer und schneller Run ohne unnötige Tode und Repkosten.

Und selbst wenn diese anfängliche Absprache ausbleibt, hat uns Mutter Natur mit etwas gesegnet, das sich Gehirn nennt und das uns diese ganze Chose hier überhaupt erst ermöglicht, das fängt schon im Kleinen an (beim Atmen, das kann jeder) und sollte auch locker ermöglichen bei einem Spiel wie WoW abschätzen zu können, wieviel Aggro man bei welchem Tank produzieren darf.

Da es wohl Mode ist, das ganze mit eigenen Erfahrungen zu würzen, bitte sehr: ich war grade Vorgestern als DD mit einem Tank konfrontiert, dessen GS satte 2500 Punkte unter meinem lag. Der werte TE und auch einige andere hier hätten jetzt entweder die Instanz verlassen oder sich schon bei der ersten Mobgruppe an der eigenen Aggro verschluckt und wären gestorben. Da ich aber zum Glück nicht so eine hohle Frucht wie ebenjene Imb4r0xx0r-DD bin, habe ich mich etwas zurückgenommen (okay, ein ganzes Stück) und siehe da: keine Aggro bei mir, nur da wo sie hingehörte, nämlich beim Tank. War das eine großartige Leistung? Für meine Verhältnisse nicht, wenn man wie der TE und seine Schergen allerdings dem Top Spot im Recount hinterherhetzt wie eine Hartgeldnutte einem 5€-Schein ist solches Vorgehen quasi eine Meisterleistung.

Wo will ich mit diesem Gedankengang hin? Auf jeden fall in die scheinbar unterforderten Gehirnwindungen aller DPS-Junkies und Kommunikationskrüppeln hier und in der großen weiten WoW. 

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. ( Aggroschlampen meist zuerst)


----------



## Samaraner (1. August 2010)

derwaynez schrieb:


> überdurchschnittliches crit/procc luck! das braucht man um über 5k dps zu kommen, sonst geht garnichts, glaubt mir das! überdurchschnittliches crit/procc luck is die antwort auf jegliche dps probleme
> jap dps hängt natürlich total von crit/procc luck ab xDD und wenn man dann als tank natürlich kein crit/procc luck hat is die aggro schnell weg! xD oh man so hart was du für ne scheisse blubberst xD
> zum thema: also ich halte mit meinem warri (4,5k gs) locker aggro von leuten mit 6k gs, auch aoe...ka wo das problem liegt



GZ, du hast nicht mal ansatzweise verstanden was ich gesagt habe... Ich bin am überlegen ob ich es dir nochmal erklären soll, denn ich zweifle gerade stark an deiner Auffassungsgabe... Nun ja, versuchen kann man es ja mal.


DDs machen Aggro. Normalerweise würde der Tank gegen jeden einzelnen DD Aggro halten. Da es aber viele DDs sind, steigt die Chance dass mindestens einer von ihnen dank Crit/Procc Glück mehr Aggro fährt als normal. Statistisch gesehen sind natürlich auch DDs dabei die Pech haben, aber das ist ja egal. Es geht nur um den DD mit der meisten Aggro.


----------



## Ondorie (1. August 2010)

Hab mir jetzt ein paar post durchgelesen und es haben alle irgendwie recht

Mein Main isn Jäger, spiele aber auch Druide(Heiler) und Pala(Tank) und ich hab schon leider so oft gesehen das Jäger einfach keine irreführung machen vil ab und zu mal beim boss.Bei Schurken ka kenn mich mit denen nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fragte mal einen der besagten Jäger warum er keine irrführung mache(Ich als Heiler sah ja das der Tank bissi schwierigkeiten hatte) seine antwort drauf wozu solle er, die is doch eh nur für bosskämpfe gut!
Ich mein hallo hackts irgendwo wozu haben die einzelnen Klassen solche Fähigkeiten zum spaß ganz bestimmt nicht. 

Ich zieh auch ab und zu aggro TROTZ Irreführung an jeder Mobgruppe bzw einzelnen Mob und da frag ich mich dann auch schon was macht der Tank eigentlich aber gut ich reg mich nicht auf schraub mein dmg zurück und die sache hat sich wäre ja nicht so als is ne Hero anstrengend oder?

Ich muss dazu sagen ich bin auch nicht grad der super Tank deswegen spiel ich eher Jäger oder mein Heiler, aber wenn ich die Aggro verlieren sollte, (passiert meistens bei den ersten paar Mobs von der Instanz) weiß ich das ich mich ein bisschen mehr anstrengen muss, damit die DD`ler nicht Aggro ziehn und das gibt doch irgendwie selbstvertrauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sollte trotz so lachhaften Instanzen sein bestes geben und nicht mit ner Einstellung wie is mir scheiß egal was die anderen denken ich hol mit die Marken und die Sache hat sich für mich erledigt.

MfG


----------



## Mecamel (1. August 2010)

Hehe, mag in icc so sein, aber es ging ja um Heroics, da fehlt schon mal der 30%-Buff 
wobei das mit den 9k nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denke mal dass die aufgeführte Truppe schon reicht jemanden der 
-aus welchem Grund auch immer- nicht ganz frisch ist ins schwitzen zu bringen.

Liebe Grüße Mec


----------



## Terminsel (1. August 2010)

~White_Wolf~ schrieb:


> soweit so richtig aber katzendruide mit full epick und nur 9k der hat kein plan was er tut unsere raid katze rockt 15k bei rotface und der is grad ma icc 10 geard



Er sprach von einer Hero-Ini. Da ist man nicht raidbuffed und hat auch keinen 30%-Buff.


----------



## Wakosan (1. August 2010)

@TE
Ich finde das ganze sehr unterhaltsam

Hast du jemals schon einen Tank gespielt? Ich glaube kaum!
Klar es geht darum schön flott die hero ini durch zu kommen.

Aber versuch doch mal mit einen Tank der gerade frische 80 geworden ist, mal die aggro von einem dd fern zu halten der icc equipt ist und sofort alles rauf rotz was er zu bieten hat.

Ja klar ein tank der icc equip ist hat hier keine Probleme aber die hero inis sind dazu da dass man sich ausrüsten kann und nicht nur dazu um seine marken zu bekommen.

Ich habe selbst 7 80er Chars ,die meisten heiler aber auch Tank sowie nen mage und ich könnt jedes mal meine Tastatur zerbeissen wenn ich so leute in heros hab wie dich.

Scheiss aufs zusammenspielen, ich will mit euch so und so nix zu tun haben sondern nur meine drölftausend dps machen und meine frostmarke bekommen ? Das ist bestimmt dein Motto oder??

Bestimmt bekommt man von dir nicht mal ein Hallo und thx4run baba !

Echt traurig was aus der Community geworden ist, jeder denkt nur mehr an sich.

Aber WoW ist und bleibt ein MMO ! Für dich und die Leute mit deiner Einstellung  wäre es am besten wenn du ein offline spiel zocken würdest!


----------



## René93 (1. August 2010)

Ähm... Wartet mal... Ihr Tanks wollt mir ehrlich verklickern, dass ihr die Aggro verliert an bombende DDs bzw. ihr verliert die Aggro vom Boss in z.B. ICC? 
Also wenn ich hier das so lese kommt mir das so vor. Darüber muss ich erstmal lachen, weil das schon irgendwie echt traurig ist. Ich hab mir bisher die ersten zwei Seiten zu diesem Thread durchgelesen deswegen beziehe ich mich auch nur darauf. 

Als Tank ist es eure Aufgabe die Aggro zu halten und die Dresche vom Boss zu kassieren! Wenn ihr die Aggro an den DDs verliert, seid ihr Schuld weil ihr sie nicht fest halten könnt. Das mag sich jetzt blöd anhören aber das ist Fakt. Ich habe schon Tank, Heiler und Damagedealer gespielt und ich weiss nicht wo euer Aggroproblem ist! Es ist doch nicht zuviel von den DDs verlangt, zum Beispiel als Paladin eine Weihe zu legen seinen Schild des Rächers zu machen und dann einfach seine anderen Heiligschadens Fähigkeiten zu benutzen oder? 
Bei uns im ICC Raid zieht KEINER Aggro obwohl wir Leute haben die 15k DPS fahren und obwohl auch beim Trash gebombt wird. In Heros verliere ich bzw. die anderen Tanks auch nicht die Aggro obwohl viel gebombt wird. 

Und die DDs dafür die Schuld zu geben, das ihr Tanks die Aggro nicht halten könnt das ist schon am Rande der Dreistigkeit. Vielleicht ist die Aufgabe als Tank nicht das richtige für euch ( bitte nicht falsch verstehen!!!) 

Das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema...


----------



## Widock (1. August 2010)

Lies die restlichen Seiten.


----------



## René93 (1. August 2010)

Hab ich auch gemacht, dennoch ändert das nichts an meiner Meinung bzw an dem was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Bergerdos (1. August 2010)

Arcanem schrieb:


> Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, worüber sich alle aufregen.
> Als Tank verlier ich so gut wie nie Aggro, und wenn, dann hab ich doch Spott.



Mein Hauptskill ist Heiler, mein Tankequip ist nicht so berauschen, durchschnittliches Itemlevel so ca. 235-240
Der Kampf sieht dann so aus, ich geh in Bär und hab damit schonmal bisschen Anfangs-Wut. Ich stürme auf eine Gruppe von 5 Mobs zu und hau meinen Prankenhieb raus, damit hab ich die Aggro von allen 5 - normalerweise. Gleichzeitig mit meinem Ansrtürmen fallen schon die Eiszapfen vom 6 k GS-Magier vom Himmel und die 5 Mobs drehen sich geschlossen um und laufen weg.

Ja, ich hab meinen Spott, damit dreht sich *einer* um und bleibt bei mir. Wenn der mich 2 mal gehauen hat und ich ihrn 2 Mal gehauen hab hab ich auch wieder genug Wut gesammelt um den zweiten Prankehieb auf die Gruppe loszulassen, mit bisschen Glück hab ich damit wieder alle 5 Mobs, wenn der Heiler nicht völlig überequipt ist ist der Magier inzwischen tot, denn Eisblock hat der nicht mehr in der Leiste, der macht keinen Schaden. Den Wutanfall konnte ich leider nicht benutzen, den hab ich schon eine Mobgruppe vorher gebraucht und der hat 1 Minute CD. Den Massenspott konnte ich auch nicht benutzen, den hab ich 2 Mobgruppen vorher in der gleichen Situation benutzt.

@TE: In dem Anfangsthreat schreibst Du daß die DD ihr bestes geben müssen wegen dem Enrage-Timer. Weiter hinten im Threat schreibst Du dass es mehr um 5er Heros geht.
Du hast also wirklich Angst, dass Du in einer 5er Hero in den Enrage gerätst wenn Du nicht alles raushaust was Du kannst ? Und wenn das der Tank nicht gegenhalten kann ist er ein Depp.


----------



## Juna. (1. August 2010)

René93 schrieb:


> Ähm... Wartet mal... Ihr Tanks wollt mir ehrlich verklickern, dass ihr die Aggro verliert an bombende DDs bzw. ihr verliert die Aggro vom Boss in z.B. ICC?
> Also wenn ich hier das so lese kommt mir das so vor. Darüber muss ich erstmal lachen, weil das schon irgendwie echt traurig ist. Ich hab mir bisher die ersten zwei Seiten zu diesem Thread durchgelesen deswegen beziehe ich mich auch nur darauf.
> 
> Als Tank ist es eure Aufgabe die Aggro zu halten und die Dresche vom Boss zu kassieren! Wenn ihr die Aggro an den DDs verliert, seid ihr Schuld weil ihr sie nicht fest halten könnt. Das mag sich jetzt blöd anhören aber das ist Fakt. Ich habe schon Tank, Heiler und Damagedealer gespielt und ich weiss nicht wo euer Aggroproblem ist! Es ist doch nicht zuviel von den DDs verlangt, zum Beispiel als Paladin eine Weihe zu legen seinen Schild des Rächers zu machen und dann einfach seine anderen Heiligschadens Fähigkeiten zu benutzen oder?
> ...


Du sollst nicht von dir auf andere schließen.Du kannst nicht erwarten,dass jeder Tank so spielen kann/will wie du,das ist einfach nur blödsinn^^  Laut deiner Aussagen,wurdest du als DER Tank geboren *lach

Einfach zu sagen,dass Nur Tanks sich mit Aggro auseinandersetzen ist genauso Mist.Jeder muss auch lernen,sich an den jeweiligen Tank zu richten und sein Damageoutput dementsprechend anzupassen.(in Raids^^) Beim Hero abklappern,hab ich damals (vor gut 9 monaten) auch nur als Shamy (verstärker) kacke gemacht,vorgsprintet mit Wölfen und solche Sachen,hatte oft sehr hohe Reppkosten,aber egal.Was sind schon die paar Gold.

Die Leute die über reppkosten jammern,erstmal ein dickes  haha (ernsthaft) Oh nein von meinen drölftausend Gold in meiner Horthöhle muss ich 100 Gold zum reppen meiner Epischen Rüssi benutzen *cry  

Das ist doch kein Argument


----------



## Suffi117 (1. August 2010)

Ich spiele nen Kriegertank und was glauben unsere lieben DDs wie ich aggro von 10 mobs halte? Donnerknall,Shockwave und? Ja dann gehts ans durchtaben und einzel dmg machen wenn die auf cd sind anders gehts nunmal nicht und nein spalten macht gut dmg aber nicht gut aggro um gegen nen dd aggro halten zu können
Einfach schurkenhandel und Irreführung richtig einsetzen und ihr habt weniger tote DDs.
Ich hab auch noch mehr chars und wenn ich egal mit welchem DD ich spiele draufrotze und auf aggro scheiße krieg ich auch die aggro wenn ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ma ehrlich wer mit 30% buff noch in Icc keine Zeit hat den Tank 2-3 sec antanken zu lassen der hat da eh nichts verlorn mit so nem low dmg weil der enrage timer ja bei irgenden einem boss in icc jetz noch ne roll spielt....
Außerdem ham die DDs ja meistens ne fähigkeit die ihnen die haut rettet und wenn nich holt euch en kleines Addon das sich Omen nennt 
Mein Lieblingsboss in der hinsicht ist Prof da dürfen die DDs ma zeigen ob sie was können wenn sie die blubs schnell genug down kriegen oder nicht da gibts nämlich kein aggro verhalten könnter ja draufrotzen , rnd klappt das selten da ja mehr als DMG machen zuviel für nen DD verlangt ist 
Sindragosa is auch so en Boss wo man ma auf die DDs schaun kann

Manche klassen machen halt mehr aggro als DD manche weniger dann muss man halt wissen wie man seine klasse spielt dann hat man da auch keine probleme

Außerdem muss ein Tank auch was aushalten und sein Gear nicht auf aggro auslegen wer schonmal LK im hero getankt hat weiß was ich meine ich kann mir auch hit und wk sockel reinhaun bis ich aggro mach wie sonstwas verlier dann aber en paar tausend life 
Einfach zu beginn irreführung und schurkenhandel dann kann kein DD am anfang aggro ziehn und danach gibts auch keine probleme 
Ich kenn das das die DDs an aggro sterben sowieso nur beim trash aber da müssen die DDs eben auch ma selber drauf achten und einfach nichtmal dmg stopp machen sondern target wechseln auf eins das schon mehr aggro vom tank drauf hat 
Naja liebe flamer DDs denkt nich soviel drüber nach sonst tuter euch noch weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (1. August 2010)

Ich find den Thread des TE einfach irgendwie schwachsinn, man kann da nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren!
Ich hab kaum Aggroprobleme, meistens nur dann wenn DDs pullen, an Bossen hatte ich noch nie Aggro-Probs.
Aber denkt auch mal an die werdenden Tanks, wenn ich mim DD unterwegs bin und merke dass der Tank noch nicht so gut ist, dann lasse ich ihn halt 2-3 Sekunden antanken,
das reicht dann schon meistens. Und wenn alle 2 - 3 Sekunden warten würden bei einer instanz wo es 20 mal was gibt wo man antanken lässt (Bosse und Gruppen) dann sind das 40 bis 60 Sekunden die man sich länger in diesem Dungeon aufhält, ist das so schlimm?
Dass der TE den meisten Zuspruch findet ist klar, da der Großteil DD spielt.

edit:
In 5er hc gibts nen enrage? oO
Noch nie gesehn... =P


----------



## Herz des Phönix (1. August 2010)

René93 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Aggro an den DDs verliert, seid ihr Schuld weil ihr sie nicht fest halten könnt. Das mag sich jetzt blöd anhören aber das ist Fakt. Ich habe schon Tank, Heiler und Damagedealer gespielt und ich weiss nicht wo euer Aggroproblem ist!




denkste ... schonmal was von irreführung, schurkenhandel gehört?
oder windstoss? finte? seele brechen?  das verringert die aggro! :O!!!

wir hatten im 25er mal krasse aggroprobleme mit den huntern/schurken/kriegern ... seitdem sie ihre aggroreduzierenden fähigkeiten benutzen geht das klar ;>


----------



## Deis (1. August 2010)

René93 schrieb:


> Und die DDs dafür die Schuld zu geben, das ihr Tanks die Aggro nicht halten könnt das ist schon am Rande der Dreistigkeit. Vielleicht ist die Aufgabe als Tank nicht das richtige für euch ( bitte nicht falsch verstehen!!!)



Ich spiele WoW ausschließlich ueber Tastatur und nutze die Maus nur zum looten, was ich dennoch seltenst tue. Ich behaupte mal von mir dass ich mit allen Skills arbeite die mir Schneesturm geschenkt hat und das sogar sehr schnell, da ich eben auch mal 2 oder 3 zeitgleich zuende, ausser Einschreiten, dafuer sehe ich in 5-er Heros keinen nutzen. Heroic Strike kommt bei mir mit jedem, wirklich jedem Schlag, da Wut niemals ein Problem ist.
Das bezieht Demo-Shout, Zauberreflexion, Schildhieb und alles andere mit ein. Zauberreflexion z.B. dient dazu den naechsten Zauber auf den Mob zurueckzuschleudern .. ich verhindere damit also nich nur Schaden auf mich, sondern produziere auch mehr. Das kostet mich jedoch einen CD z.B. Rache, Schildschlag oder Donnerknall. Was auch immer. Welche ja bekanntermaßen Hauptaggroskills sind.

Wenn mir jetzt noch eine sagen will, dass es meine Schuld ist wenn ich gegen einen 15k+ ownage Affliction Warlock Aggro verliere der sich zu fein ist ebenfalls mal einen CD zu zuenden, z.B. Seele brechen, dann verliere ich auch zugleich den glauben an meine Faehigkeiten als Spieler und sollte wohl wirklich mit WoW aufhoeren und mich dem altbekannten Dump-Click Adventure Zak Mc Kracken, oder Minesweeper zuwenden.


----------



## le-chuck (1. August 2010)

Zum Woltklaunch, also als die Heros grad frisch waren und wir noch mit t6 rumgerannt sind, wurde sofort gebombt, was das Zeug hergab. Heute- >100Itemlevel drüber soll es plötzlich Probleme geben? 
Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Hat die spielerische Quallität so abgenommen, seitdem ich nichtmehr spiele?


----------



## skyline930 (1. August 2010)

> a) ihr deinstalliert WoW wenn ihr die Aggro nicht halten könnt ( die einfachste Methode )
> b) ihr gebt, genauso wie wir DD's euer BESTES, damit Besagtes nicht geschieht.
> c) ihr Spielt einfach mal einen DD und guckt ob ihr nicht genau das selbe tut.



Bitte deinstallier du WoW, noch eingebildeter geht wohl nicht?!
Meinst du die Tanks geben nicht ihr bestes? Ich war mit meinem DK-Tank (Blut, also AE-Aggro kann man vergessen) schon öfters in HCs, Tank läuft, IT zum pullen, und weiter kommt der Tank nicht, denn der Brainfk-DAMÄÄÄÄÄÄTSCH-Warri charged natürlich den Mob an, den der Tank NICHT im Target hat, und macht auch noch einen lustigen Wirbelwind. 
Ich bin auch kein Freund von "lasst mich antanken", ich will ne HC-Ini schnell durchrennen, und nicht die Aussicht und die schönen Mobs bewundern, aber man sollte den Tank wenigstens vernünfitg pullen lassen?
Und wenn ich mit meinem Ele-Schami auch bei Trash bin, dann wird nicht mit Chain eröffnet, sondern ein paar Sekunden wird der Mob den der Tank momentan haut focused, und erst danach AEt.

In einem Punkt muss ich dir zustimmen:


> es gibt einen sehr guten Anlass dazu, wieso ich *diesen Abfall den mein Gehirn produziert ins Forum poste*.


Ich vermute mal du bist einer von den oben bereits erwähnten "Brainfk-DAMÄÄÄÄÄÄTSCH-Warri". Antanken ist Schwachsinn, aber wenigstens mit dem Schaden warten bis alle Mobs beim Tank sind ist nicht zuviel verlangt, kkthxbye.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (1. August 2010)

Hmm

Klar DD Damage Dealer und sollen Schaden austeilen damit die Gegner aus den Latschen kippen 

Ich entsinne mich (selber DD 3 Tank 1 Heal 1 auf 80) an Zeiten da machten wir auch Schaden klar aber es kamen noch eine andere Aufgabe hinzu die ziemlich wichtig war.
Den diese Aufgabe konnte kein Tank u kein Heal übernehmen warum die waren mit tanken und heilen beschäftigt waren.

Na welche Aufgabe war es den

Crownd Controll zu gut Deutsch Gegner kontrolle.

Hatte mit WotLK böse nachgelassen aufgrund weniger Trashs u extrem hohen Dps-Zahlen.

Jetzt mal ehrliche wieviele Jäger nutzen in Instanzen (meine jetzt nicht Raids) ihren neuen Eiskältepfeil oder welcher Mage hat in der letzen Zeit mal einen Gegner zum Schaf gemacht ???

Nicht mehr viele oder??

Wenn ich in der Grube von Saron bin o HdR hero markiere ich die Gruppe nach Ick je nachdem welche Klasse da ist und wunder Standardmäßig kommt der Satz:

Moment muß das noch in meine Leiste ziehen.

Wir DDs wurden mit WotLK arg erwöhnt das wir uns nicht mehr darum kümmern mußten und das sollten wir uns immer vor Augen halten es gibt nun mal auch Noobige (o schlecht Equipte) Tanks und Heiler sollten wir uns da nicht mal selbst an die Nase fassen und sagen mmh der ist nicht gut Equipt also warte ich mal ein bischen bevor ich los holze.
Klar die Ini dauert mal 5-10 min länger aber was solls den statt zu wipen ist die Ini durch u ich hab keine Rep-Kosten.


So mein Senf dazu ein DD der auf seine Egodps pfeift und lieber chillig durch die Ini geht statt GoGoGo schreit


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (1. August 2010)

Da schämt man sich DD zu Spielen dank so Leuten danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pöserpursche (1. August 2010)

Applaus Applaus

WoW so spielen als wäre es ein Singleplayer. Es macht so Spaß in Instanzen den Spotbot zu spielen.
Aber Blizzard fördert es ja das alles nur zusammengezogen weggebombt wird.
Ich spiele selber 3 Tanks wobei die DDs zu 90 % hinter mir im dmg sind und in der Aggro sind. Nur das Mana des Heilers kann mich stoppen. Euch geht es nicht zu schnell....

Hoffen wir mal, das WoW wieder in die Richtung geht, das ihr einfache one hit Opfer seid. 

Du magst vielleicht ein guter DD sein, aber denk mal bitte darüber nach, was es heißt ein guter Spieler zu sein.


----------



## Saberclaw (1. August 2010)

Wegen Leuten wie dem TE haben wir DDs so einen schlechten Ruf.
Ich erkläre hier jetz auch nicht wieso und weshalb, es macht einfach keinen Sinn.

Ich sag nur eins:

I LIKE TURTLES!


----------



## Long_Wolf (1. August 2010)

So ein DD würde in meiner Gruppe nicht lange durchhalten. ich baue grundsätzlich nur so viel Aggro auf wie ich brauche, und wenn ein DD meint während des chargens seine Zauber/Pfeile/Wasauchimmer in den Mobs zu parken wenn ich noch netmal Donnerknall/Prankenhieb/Tod & Verfall oder Weihe rausgeklopft habe...

Wer die aggro haben will der soll se behalten...

Gerade als Krieger/Druide/Dk brauch ich ne Weile um Wut/Runenmacht aufzubauen und wenn so ein Clown mich nicht lässt, und dann auch noch dämliche Sprüche rausrotzt kriegt der Reppkosten bis ihm die Ohren bluten.

Die einzige Person für die ich in Normalfall meinen Spott benutze ist der Heiler. Es gibt Ausnahmen, wie hier schon genannte zusätzliche adds oder wenn ein DD sich mal nen Fehler gegönnt hat, sowas passiert. 

Aber jemand der nur seinen AOE rausbrezelt ...der nicht auf die Aggro des Tanks achtet...der darf gerne immer wieder sterben !

UND ich bin sogar so unverschämt und bitte den Heiler regelmässig solche Torfköpfe nicht mehr zu heilen. Was bin ich doch für ein fieser Mensch...

Es hat seinen Grund warum Tanks so selten sind und gerade solche DDS sorgen mit ihren überflüssigen Kommentaren bei Leuten ohne dickes Fell sehr schnell für Frust beim tanken...und so wird dann wieder ein frisch 80er Tank eingemottet oder auf DD geskillt.

P.S.

Diesen Text als Makro empfehle ich JEDEM Tank, vor allem den Frischlingen :

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Seit Classic gilt <<<<<<<<<<<<<
Tank tot = Heiler Schuld
Heiler tot = Tank Schuld
DD tot = selber Schuld
P.S.
Wer die Aggro findet darf sie behalten !

Spart Nerven, und Diskussionen werden damit überflüssig.


----------



## Atrophikus (1. August 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Diesen Text als Makro empfehle ich JEDEM Tank, vor allem den Frischlingen :
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Seit Classic gilt <<<<<<<<<<<<<
> Tank tot = Heiler Schuld
> ...



*Daumenhoch*

Ach ja: Tanks vergraulen ist eine denkbar dumme Sache... überlegt euch, wer fast immer einen Instant-Invite beim Dungeonfinder hat.... Tipp: es sind nicht die Leute, die das Häkchen bei "Schaden" setzen.


----------



## Pöserpursche (1. August 2010)

Atrophikus schrieb:


> *Daumenhoch*
> 
> Ach ja: Tanks vergraulen ist eine denkbar dumme Sache... überlegt euch, wer fast immer einen Instant-Invite beim Dungeonfinder hat.... Tipp: es sind nicht die Leute, die das Häkchen bei "Schaden" setzen.





Das ist teils Müll xD
Viele Tanks denken dadurch, sie seien das Alpha und das Omega. NOT
Nur das Team ist stark,


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass es auch immer mal wieder frisch-80er gibt, denen noch das Überequip fehlt. Ich finde, man sollte sich grundsätzlich an die von mir geposteten Regeln halten, unabhängig vom eigenen Equipstand.





Der wird aber i.d.R. keine Aggro ziehen und sterben.^^


----------



## xxhajoxx (1. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Der Tank pullt eine Gruppe von sechs Mobs und es geht los. - Keiner von uns mag heutzutage mehr heroische Instanzen,
> da sie nur zum Markenfarmen da sind, bis man letztendlich ICC raiden kann. [/font]



Ich zitiere dieses mal und schreibe es aus meiner Sichtweise als Tank mal um:
Der Tank will eine Gruppe von 6 Mobs Pullen, bevor er die Mobs jedoch auch nur berührt schießen schon die Frostblitze, Explosivschüsse und sonstige an ihm vorbei und treffen die Mobs. Der Tank (ich) kann sich jetzt erstmal darauf konzentrieren alle Mobs die wild durch den Raum rennen wieder einzusammeln, damit auch die DDs bomben dürfen.

Auf die Bitte das die mich antanken lassen sollen kommt dann meißt " Lol du bis Pala du musst das können..." Wenn das dann weiter passiert und ich seh das setzte ich mich einfach hin und guck den DDs zu wie sie sterben is ab und zu echt herrlich


----------



## Herz des Phönix (1. August 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Der wird aber i.d.R. keine Aggro ziehen und sterben.^^




okay ... ein frischer 80er tank wird KEINE aggro ziehen aber trotzdem sterben?

...

und wieso sollte ein frischer 80er tank in ner hero sterben? als die ersten tanks, die 80 wurden, hatten die schon icc equip? nein!
die heros wurden seitdem nurnoch mehr generft, da kannst vllt sogar nicht-critimmun tanken

...wer denkt man braucht 5k gs für ne hero sind arme leute, aber gibt genug von denen >.<


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2010)

Herz schrieb:


> okay ... ein frischer 80er tank wird KEINE aggro ziehen aber trotzdem sterben?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





Es geht um einen DD nicht um einen Tank. Als Tank hat man Aggro und als DD zieht man Aggro...................................^^


----------



## Chrisjee (1. August 2010)

> da kannst vllt sogar nicht-critimmun tanken


Hab ich. 
Am Anfang ist es echt schwer Tank zusein vorallen da du von jeden geflamet wirst.
Wurde sogar mit 4,7 gs noch dumm angemault.


----------



## Petu (1. August 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Ich zitiere dieses mal und schreibe es aus meiner Sichtweise als Tank mal um:
> Der Tank will eine Gruppe von 6 Mobs Pullen, bevor er die Mobs jedoch auch nur berührt schießen schon die Frostblitze, Explosivschüsse und sonstige an ihm vorbei und treffen die Mobs. Der Tank (ich) kann sich jetzt erstmal darauf konzentrieren alle Mobs die wild durch den Raum rennen wieder einzusammeln, damit auch die DDs bomben dürfen.
> 
> Auf die Bitte das die mich antanken lassen sollen kommt dann meißt " Lol du bis Pala du musst das können..." Wenn das dann weiter passiert und ich seh das setzte ich mich einfach hin und guck den DDs zu wie sie sterben is ab und zu echt herrlich




Meine Frau und ich Leveln zur Zeit einen Schutzpaladin und einen Disziplin Priester über den Dungeonfinder. Wir haben dementsprechend Instant-Invites.
Solche Leute wie Du oben beschrieben hast, landen bei uns direkt auf der Ignore Liste, damit wir die nie wieder sehen müssen. 
In der Zeit ( wir sind nun Level 65 ), hat sich eine stattliche Liste ergeben, aber, und das stimmt wirklich, wir bekommen fast nur noch vernünftige Menschen in die Gruppe.

Sowas ähnliches wie "natürliche Selektion".... Der Schrott wird immer weniger und die guten "überleben".


----------



## Asmodain (1. August 2010)

Man merkt das die gegenseitige Ignoranz immer mehr zunimmt.

Geht nicht immer davon aus das alle die Top Voraussetzung mitbringen, wenn wer schwächer ist geht auf den ein oder verlasst die Gruppe, und wenn euch die Random auf den Sack gehen, geht mit festen Gruppen oder seit ihr nur zum spass in einer Gilde, traurig wenn leute es nicht hinbekommen Gildenintern inis gehen.

Diese Ignoranz hat auch davür gesorgt das ich für andere nicht mehr Tank oder Heiler mache sondern nur Gildenintern zu Verfügung stehe.


----------



## Herr Hering (1. August 2010)

Leute wie du landen bei mir instant auf der ignore list, ich tanke und ich hab instant die aggro und verlier sie auch nicht , aber glaubst du echt ich bzw. jeder andere gute tank hat nichtmal klein angefangen? hoffe ich komm nie mit der in ne gruppe lieber TE.


----------



## Moarck (1. August 2010)

wenn hier alle Tanks meinen sie könnten Aggro halten, dann haben wir doch alles geklärt, dann können die DD´s ja ihren Job machen.


----------



## Werni84 (1. August 2010)

Also ich stell mich mal auf die seite des TE mag schu sein das es im mom nur auf Aoedmg ausgelegt is aber ein guter tank sollte damit keine Probs haben ich selber spiele dd un Tank und mus sagen als Tank is mein bester freund die Tab taste un hab keine aggroprobs auch wenn se alles rein haun was se ham.
Deswegen sag ich mal Tanks die aaggro probs ham sucht die fehler bei euch oder spielt DD ^^.
Und da kommt der DD ins Spiel mit meinen Twink ich frag mich immer was man als dd noch machen muss um denn Tanks es recht zu machen am besten Kaffee trinken incl. Kaffee kochen damit se aggro aufbauen einige Tanks sollten es wirklich lassen zu Tanken oder sich mal gedanken machen wie es andere machen un es schaffen.
Btw hab ja schu einige gelesen wo es heist Aggro weg in Icc DDs sin Bösse mimimi ich sag mal wer in Icc es nicht schäft Aggro zu halten hat da nix verloren und ja bei einigen Bossen sollten die DDs alles raus haun gerade HC ham wir nen paar gute Encounter wo der Schaden Rotzen muss.


----------



## Imanewbie (1. August 2010)

Leider sieht man hier wie viele Leute eigentlich keinen Plan von Tanks und warscheinlich auch ihren eigenen Klassen haben.

Ich sehe es immer schön in icc 1te trash gruppe, alle bomben munter drauf los, ohh es kommen neue adds dazu ach scheis egal ich bombe weiter, huchh ich hab aggro, ach tank wird schon abspotten ich machen weiter schaden auf den mob, oh er hat abgespottet, dann kann ich ja wieder aggro ziehen,... 


Richtiges Verhalten:

Tank pullt die mobs, ich warte mal 2 sek bis alle schön zusammen stehen, bomben, ahh es kommen neue adds mal kurz stop, gut tank hat donnerknall/weihe/seuchen/.. verteilt und hat aggro, dann kann ich ja wieder bomben (das dauert auch nur 2-3sek).

Am Ende liegen die mobs schneller weil alle zusammen stehen, es is kein dd gestorben und die heiler ham am meisten Mana.

Bis das mal alle dd' verstanden haben is wow5 und die 20te Erweiterung drausen.

schönen Sonntag noch 

mfg


----------



## R33p3r (1. August 2010)

Also ich machs so wie die meisten....

Habe selber 4 healer und 3 Tanks .... Wenn ich tanke binde ich alle mobs an mich da alle Tanks von mir schon um die ICC gear grenze rumeiern.... wenn ein DD aggro zieht hatter Pech gehabt.... WoW hat ne Aggro Anzeige und die meisten haben Omen... Da ich selber noch ein Hexer bzw Fury (Sec Specc) habe achte ich da auch selber drauf .... wenn ich mein OMEN höre zack target switch....

Als Healer benutze ich Grid und wenn ausser dem Tank einer Aggro zieht stirbt er halt ... Aggro Management sollte man als DD besitzen, denn der Tank gibt die Aggro vor und nicht der DD. Das ist seit Classic so und wers bis heute nicht kapiert hat stirbt einfach !

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Soldus (1. August 2010)

Für DD`s ist es meiner Meinung nach immer ein Nervenkitzel die Aggro hochschrauben zu lassen...mit meinem Jäger geh ich in jeder Ini immer auf 80% Aggro. Totstellen, und wieder Aggro aufbauen, es geht einfach nur darum, dass der Tank auf der gleichen Ebene wie der DD sein muss, ich hasse zum Beispiel alles wo irgendwie "Accountgebunden" draufsteht, deshalb rennt mein Kriegertwink ohne solche Sachen rum. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich deswegen die Aggro von Account-ich-hab-keine-Lust-zu-spielen-aber-ich-level-mir-trotzdem-einen-twink-hoch-und-zieh-diesen-Scheiss-der-das-Spiel-versaut-an-Heinis nicht halten kann, aber bei normalen Menschen ist alles in Ordnung. Damit will ich sagen, dass man als Tank gefälligst mit Leuten in einer Instanz sein soll, die den gleichen Equipstand haben, bevor man rumjammert, man könne die Aggro nicht halten, deshalb gibt es ja bei RND-Gruppen fast immer Aggro-Probleme. 



Und zum Poster über mir: Als Tank hat man die Aufgabe die Aggro zu halten, und wenn man sie mal kurz verliert, ist das auch kein Weltuntergang, dann versucht man eben sie zurückzubekommen anstatt den Beleidigten zu spielen und die Gruppe aus Selbstgefälligkeit sterben zu lassen.. Als Heiler hat man seltsamerweise die Gruppe zu heilen... Ist dir das schon jemals in den Sinn gekommen? Ich hab auch einen Heiler und mit dem heile ich jeden der Schaden bekommt, ob Aderlass oder Aggro( Außer wenn der DD absichtlich pullt), und wenn man deswegen Mana-Probleme bekommt sollte man sich die Frage stellen ob man überhaupt das Zeug zum Heilen hat.


----------



## Yokoono12 (1. August 2010)

Immer alles veralgemeinern! Sicher hast du recht mit dem was du sagst, aber man muss/sollte doch immer nach Situation abschätzen! 
Du sprichst von heroischen Instanzen. Bestimmt hat niemand was dagegen wenn du da reinrennst und anfängst zu Bomben, aber das auch nur mit dem richtigen Tank und bitte nicht mit einem vielleicht frisch 80er, genauso verhält es sich auch mit dem Heiler, ist der gut genug, kann der Tank auch Scheiße sein.

Auch die Aussage mancher Tanks wer Aggro zieht soll sterben, stimmt so nicht. Wenn der Tank seine 2 sek Antankzeit bekommen hat und die setze ich vorraus, und er dann die Aggro verliert, ist es eben nicht die Schuld der DD´s sonder die des Tanks, ganz klar!

Auch als DD steht man gerade in Raids immer unter großem Druck, wer 3-5 sek wartet hat 2 Casts verschenkt was DmG Verlust bedeutet, was wiederum heißt er verlässt unter umständen die Grp da er eh keinen Schaden macht!

Aber auch die Heiler sind oft genug die Dummen, war letztens, Rnd ICC 25er und hatte einen sehr schlecht equipten Tank dabei, er hats halt net überlebt... Wer war Schuld??? Na? Heiler

Ich spiele aktiv DD, Heiler (Main) und auch Tank

Man kann mit keiner Klasse Glücklich sein, der große Vorteil den die Tankenden haben ist, keiner traut sich was zu sagen, der könnte ja abhauen, DD´s findet man an jeder Ecke.

Ich finde man sollte sich egal ob Ini oder Raid immer der Situation anpassen und wenn man welche dabei hat die nicht von Kopf bis Fuss ICC hero equipt sind muss man sich halt mal etwas mehr anstrengen, aber dieses Geflame, egal von wem, ist wirklich unnötig!


----------



## Terminsel (2. August 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Der wird aber i.d.R. keine Aggro ziehen und sterben.^^



Mir schwarnt, wir reden aneinander vorbei. Ich erkläre mal, was ich eigentlich meine:

Mit frisch-80er meine ich alle drei Gruppen - Tanks, DDs und Heiler.

Angenommen, ein frischer 80er-Tank kommt in eine Instanz. Ausrüstung ist noch sehr schlecht. In diesem Fall müssen die DDs sich zurücknehmen und der Heiler ein bissel besser auf das "Tankilein" achten.

Angenommen, ein frischer 80er-Heiler kommt in eine Instanz. Ausrüstung ist noch sehr schlecht. In diesem Fall müssen die DDs ihr Aggro managen, um nicht unnötig Schaden zu kassieren und der Tank sollte nicht zu viel pullen, um den Heiler nicht zu überfordern.

Angenommen, ein frischer 80er-DD kommt in eine Instanz. Ausrüstung ist noch sehr schlecht. In diesem Fall muss der Heiler ein Auge auf diesen DD haben und der Tank sollte nicht zu viel pullen, um dem kleinen DD unnötige Tode durch bestimmte AE-Effekte zu ersparen, die man nicht mehr sieht, wenn 47 Mobs mitsamt ihrer Großmütter auf dem Monitor rumwuseln (z. B. die Bomben in Burg Utgarde oder der Feuer-AE vor dem Tempel in Ahn'kahet). Es geht also nicht nur um die Aggro, sondern auch um allgemeine Rücksichtnahme.

Zu guter Letzt: Angenommen, eine Gruppe aus fünf ICC-25er-Leuten wird zusammengewürfelt: Das wilde gebombe kann beginnen, wenn Tank und Heiler nichts dagegen haben - aber auch nur dann. Denn nicht jeder Tank und Heiler mag sich in einer 5er-Ini unnötig stressen.


----------



## Silanas (2. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> a) ihr deinstalliert WoW wenn ihr die Aggro nicht halten könnt ( die einfachste Methode )
> b) ihr gebt, genauso wie wir DD's euer BESTES, damit Besagtes nicht geschieht.
> c) ihr Spielt einfach mal einen DD und guckt ob ihr nicht genau das selbe tut.
> 
> ...



/agree

Und viel Glück dabei einen Deinen Ansprüchen ensprechenden Tank oder Heiler zu finden, der sich von DD´s sagen lässt, was er zu tun oder zu lassen hat. Und ich gehe mal nun von einem vernünftigen Tank aus, nicht einem mit halb dd Equip grad 80er, der sich auch um Skillungen Gedanken macht.

Aber wie gesagt, viel Erfolg.


----------



## Wolfsherz1982 (2. August 2010)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Ans Wolfsherz's Edit, Schattenmimik löscht keine Aggro und Unsichtbarkeit geht im Kampf nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schattenmimik wird den Gegner aber dazu bringen sich ein anderes Ziel zu suchen, weil er dich nicht mehr sieht. Dieses Ziel ist voraussichtlich der Tank, der in der Aggro zumindest 2. sein sollte und der dann mit 1-2 Schlägen oder einem Spott wieder erster ist. Muss man halt mal ein paar Sekunden warten. Ist immernoch besser als den Rest des Kampfes tot zu sein.
Die Unsichtbarkeit von Magiern geht im Kampf...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. August 2010)

vllt liegt es einfach nur daran das sehr viele tanks arrogante affen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich mit nem tank in einer gruppe / raid bin der mit seiner nase die decke streichelt braucht er sich nicht wundern das ich den trash pulle oder ihn nicht antanken lasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschinkn (2. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Guten Abend werte Buffies,
> (...) Schwachsinn gelöscht



Den Beitrag kann echt nur schreiben, wer das Spiel nicht verstehen will. Bin ich der einzige, der glaubt, dass es sich bei "Ach was solls" um einen Hunter handelt? 
Wer noch keinen Heiler und keinen Tank gespielt hat, der sollte eigentlich keinen DD spielen dürfen. Wer Tank und Heiler gespielt hat, hat die Aggromechanik verinnerlicht. 

Natürlich muss der Tank tanken, der Heiler heilen und der DD macht DD-Dinge. Keine Frage. Und ein Tank, der nicht rasch Aggro aufbauen und halten kann ist natürlich völlig fehl am Platz. Das TPS-Meter interessiert zwar nach dem Kampf keine Sau, dennoch ist es King.
Deshalb werde ich immer mit einer Waffe antanken, mit der ich mehr Schaden und damit mehr Aggro aufbauen kann. Ebenso werde ich in den meisten Fällen meine DMG CDs direkt am Anfang zünden, damit alle DDs draufrotzen können. Später wechsle ich die Waffe wieder von DPS auf Def damit weniger Schaden bei mir eingeht und die Heiler entlastet werden. Das funktioniert bei 9/10 Bossen, da die mit ihren mächtigen Fähigkeiten nettwerise meistens etwas warten. Mittlerweile bin ich sogar überwiegend mit der DPS-Waffe unterwegs und habe die Def-Waffe eigentlich nur bei Saurfang.

Aber der Heiler muss keinen DD dauerhaft heilen, der Aggro zieht. Das ist äußerst ineffizient (Ausnahme: Paladin mit Glaubensflamme). Stattdessen muss er, der Tank oder der Aggro-DD selbst Hand des Schutzes, Hand der Erlösung, Wachsamkeit einfordern oder der Aggro-DD kann selbst die Aggro zu reduzieren: Verblassen, Ducken, Totstellen, Unsichtbarkeit. 

Ein DD, der irgendwas vom Enragetimer faselt und damit schlechtes Spiel rechtfertigt, der klickt entweder den Höllschrei/Wrynn-Buff weg oder ist in einer Gruppe mit lauter lausigen DDs unterwegs. Ich bin seit dem 5% nicht mehr in die Nähe irgendeines Enragetimers gekommen - vorausgesetzt der Raid stand noch größtenteils.

Klar muss ein DD Schaden machen. Aber bitte clever. In den meisten Fällen ist es völlig okay, wenn ihr vom Totenkopf auf X wechselt bis die Aggro von Totenkopf wieder etwas runter ist. Deshalb setzt man mehrere Zeichen und nicht Totenkopf-Totenkopf-Totenkopf bis alles down ist. Der Tank wird Totenkopf und X immer gleichermaßen antanken. Wenn nicht, dann ist er dumm oder schlecht oder beides. Und wenn X und Totenkopf nicht zusammenstehen, dann darf der DK ausnahmsweise mal seinen Todesgriff verwenden. Der Tank wird im den Mob dann voller Bewunderung und Dankbarkeit abspotten.

Es ist so traurig, wie dumm mitunter gespielt wird und was für irre Gedanken dann in den Köpfen dieser DDs umherschwirren.

Ich freue mich sehr auf Cataclysm, damit diese andersbegabte DPS-only Spielweise ENDLICH wieder verschwindet.


----------



## Der 13.Krieger (2. August 2010)

also ich kann dazu nur eines sagen :

 ich bin icc 25er hm eqt und furywarri, sprich einer der meist immer ganz oben inner aggro mitmischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 in 5er inis bin ich eigendlich tank da ich eh immer bei jeder grp aggro habe, ausser ich bin am idln xD

 in icc25er grade bei den fights wo der maxdmg gefordert wird, gibt es ja zum glück den besten freund des dd's nämlich den pala mit seinem "segen der rettung" oder wie das heutezutage heißt	das man nicht mehr ganz so krass aggro macht ... man ist zwar immer noch weit oben, aber nicht mehr in gefahr aggro zuziehn.....

fazit : wer im stammraid aggro zieht = selber schuld oder kickt eure tanks weil se nix können ^^ ich hab selber als 2.specc deff und kenne es , das es mal recht schwer ist aktiv aggro zuhalten grade in 5er inis , aber im raid , wo es schurken/hunter etc gibt die den tank hochballern nebenbei und palas mit ihrem tollem sdr ... sollte niemand aggroziehn eigendlich ausser der tank failt hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



solong 
mfg

und btw @ R33p3r mit deiner aussage wer aggro zieht hat pecht habt , solltest du dir ma gedanken machen, grade wenn du meinst das du nen fury im 2.specc spielst, solltest du wissen das 1 style reicht um aggro zuziehn, ausser du bist total creppe eqt xD 

 also ich spotte jedesmal wenn jmd aggro zieht , falls ich tanke im 2.specc , und ich verliere fast nie aggro auch nicht in 5er inis..... man muss das tanken halt können xD wers nicht kann sollte es gleich bleiben lassen ^^ 

und zur not , muss der heiler das halt ausbügeln und den dd gegenhealen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## John Doe (2. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Ich habe alles gespielt, Heiler, Tank, DD. Und beim DD hatte ich am meisten Kopfweh nach einem 4h Raid.



Das kommt aber eher davon weil manche DDs einfach mit dem Kopf auf der Tastatur rum rollen oder einfach so lange mit dem Kopf auf die Tastatur klopfen bis der Boss down ist =)


BTT:

Ich bin Spiele DD und Tank.

Ich hab es in sehr seltenen Fällen so das die DDs mal Aggro bekommen, aber nur weil dann doch der eine Recht perverses Gear und die richtigen Procs zur Richtigen Zeit bekommt. Und wenn ich dann noch Rettende Skills nutzen muss, dann kann es mal sein das er schonmal auf 90-95% kommt oder so, allerdings muss der Melee auf 105% oder so kommen. Der eine DD war ein Warri mit 277 Items und Schattengram in der Hand...
Naja, mach ich Flügel an und go! oder Ich geb ihm meinen Aggroreduzierenden Skill vom Paladin, dann kann er weiter seine 23K DPS machen...

Ich finde es nur doof wenn die DDs im Heros zB einfach meinen Los zu Holzen, wenn doch der tank noch nicht so gut Equipt ist. Denn dann hat er auch weniger Stärke bzw AP, was ihn in der Aggro nicht dienlich ist.

Ich persönlich mache es so, das ich dem Healer dann sage das er ihn einmal sterben lassen soll, denn dadurch lernen die DDs am bessten.

Naja, aber im Allgemeinen finde ich es nicht schlimm das die DDs Schaden machen, im gegenteil, es nervt wenn sie keinen Schaden machen.

Ich war mal in Grube unterwegs und ich war halb AFK am Tanken, was im normalfall kein Problem ist, wenn kein sehr guter DD dabei ist.
In dieser Ini musste ich dann feststellen das die DDs da vielleicht gerade mal 1K DPS gemacht haben... Da hat der Healer mal auf Spaß auch mal was an schaden gemacht, und was soll ich sagen, er hat die DDs überholt oO

Naja, mal kann nicht alles haben, aber Schaden machen als DD sollte kein Problem sein.


Im übrigen müssen auch Tanks und Healer sich mit ihrer Klasse auseinander setzen um das Maximum aus ihrer Klasse raus zu holen.


----------



## Shendria (2. August 2010)

Haben die DD eigentlich schon mal drüber nachgedacht welche Tanks und Heiler sich über sie aufregen? Glaub ich kaum wenn ich solche Threads lese....

T9-T10 equipten Tanks und Heilern ist es mittlerweile doch eh völlig egal wer die Aggro hat.. wenns ein DD ist, kann der Heiler halt mal nen Heal zwischen seinen Dmg-Spells raushaun. Wirklich anstrengend ist das halt auch nur wenn der Heiler schon standartmäßig seine Heilzauber gegen die dmg-Casts ausgetauscht hat. Solange die Leute das richtige Equip dafür haben spielts keine Rolle ob da mal wer Aggro zieht oder net....

Die ganzen Threads in denen sich Tanks und Heiler jedoch gegen die DD aussprechen, stammen schätzungsweise zu 90% von Leuten die vielleicht gerade erst 80 geworden sind und deren Equip halt grad mal über 535 def verfügt, sich seiner Sache vielleicht auch nicht ganz so sicher ist usw.  Ganz ehrlich, in solchen Fällen lass ich als Heiler DD auch sterben wenn sie dauernd Aggro ziehn, auch wenn ich das Equip habe um se eigentlich durchheilen zu können. Wenn man zu doof dazu ist auf seine Mitspieler zu achten, dann sollte man nicht WoW spielen. Blöd nur, das dann wohl 80% der Spieler nicht mehr spielen würden...  Als Heiler muss ich ja auch auf das Equip meiner Mitspieler achten um zu wissen ob ich heilen oder ein wenig dmg machen soll in der Ini. Dazu sind aber die wenigsten DD im Stande... selbst wenn sie schaun welches Equip bei den anderen vorhanden ist, dann heißt das noch lange nicht das sie sich den Gegebenheiten anpassen... nein, das heißt dann für die höchstens noch das sie mal schön flamen können.... großartige Leistung, Respekt!

Tanks und Heiler geben einfach das Tempo vor, wenn es den DD net passt, sollen se selber schaun wie se mit den Mobs zurechtkommen. Wer den Heiler oder Tank ärgert läuft einfach... und ja, falls sie sterben laufen sie auch wirklich und werden nicht gerezzt. Ich hab kein Problem damit wenn 1-2x Agro gezogen wird von nem DD, das lass ich echt durchgehn, ich kenn das selbst zur genüge, wie es ist als DD mit nem Tank mitzulaufen der die Agro net halten kann, nur wenn dann vom gleichen DD halt 10x in ner Minute gezogen wird (Zahl angenommen), dann is Schluß mit Verständnis bei mir! Da brauch ich lieber die 5sec länger in nem Kampf....  und wenn alle 3 DD net wissen was los is, mach ich auch mal mit nem Tank allein fertig.... auf die DD is man schlußendlich nur in seltenen Fällen angewießen, so leid es mir auch tut euch das sagen zu müssen....


----------



## thezwelch (2. August 2010)

Es ist schön einen solch ambitionierten Text zu lesen. Ehrlich... aber da kommt mir eine Frage auf: Hast du es selber schonmal als Tank versucht?

Ich für meinen Teil habe mittlerweile fast jede Klasse mit jeder "gängigen" Skillung auf Raidniveau gespielt (ja, ich bin toll, man beachte bitte mein enormes Geschlechtsorgan) und weiß selber wie einfach und "toll" es ist AE's bis zur Vergasung rauszuhauen damit alles schön schnell liegt. Die Zahlen die dabei aufploppen mögen so manchem 0815-Spieler das Wasser in die Augen treiben.

Aber weg von der selbst Beweihräucherung und zurück zu dem was ich eigentlich aussagen möchte. Ich habe diese Klassen nicht einfach hochgespielt um den größten zu haben - den habe ich so oder so - ich habe es einfach gemacht um auch mal zu wissen, was die andere Klasse da eigentlich macht.

Als Kriegertank bleibt einem nur der Donnerknall, die Schockwelle und ein bissl mit spalten durchtabben, das je nach vorhanden sein der Glyphe 2 oder 3 gegner trifft. Kommen wir zu der Variablen die ich einfach mal "Chaos" nenne. Ich stürme rein, hau nen donnerknall raus, gehe 2 schritte zurück - sicher ist sicher - für die schockwelle und chaos tritt ein: ich verpasse einen. siehe da, haben wir schonmal einmal weniger aggro. dann kommen die cooldowns, die versucht man so gut es geht mit anderen angriffen wie spalten, heroischem angriff oder verwüsten zu füllen, aber da kommt auch schon wieder Chaos ins spiel: nicht immer bleibt die zeit jeden ordentlich in dem zeitraum einer millisekunde anzutanken bzw kann es auch mal vorkommen, dass man immer durch die die zwei selben gegner bei einer gruppe von 6 durchtabt. was passiert? rischtiiiiisch... der bombende dd bekommt aggro und stirbt. oder überlebt, je nach laune des heilers.

um dem vorzubeugen verteile ich z.B. einen - zumindest für mich - selbsterklärenden totenkopf. totenkopf heißt bei mir "haut bitte zuerst den um, auf den hau ich die meisten aggro styles, danach könnt ihr machen was ihr wollt". Totenkopf setze ich übrigens nicht auf jeden x-beliebigen mob. nein.. dafür ist mein geschlechtsteil zu enorm als das ich diese grandiosität nicht mit ein wenig hirn noch weiter steigern würde. Totenkopf kommt in derregel auf den mob der am gefährlichsten ist. das kann der heiler sein oder auch ein stunnendes vieh respektive eines, das einen sehr hohen dmgoutput hat. als gutes beispiel kann ich hier die gruppen nach ick in der grube von saron nennen. 3 caster 2 melees als gegner. der 0815 Tank hat hier schon probleme am leben zu bleiben. Ein toller Riesen-Penis-Tank (für die Frauen wäre hier wahrscheinlich Vagina angebrachter - zwecks der gleichberechtigung ^.^) kloppt dem einen erstmal nen Schildschlag zum verstummen rein, aktiviert Reflektieren, haut dem nächsten noch einen tollen verstummenden Wurf rein und sammelt sie erstmal. Dann gehts wieder weiter: Donnerknall, Schockwelle usw.. In der Regel reicht das aus. Habe ich allerdings einen Imba ICC25er Hero equippten dd dabei (sagen wir in diesem falle sogar einen schurken oder jäger) und sie bomben fröhlich drauf los ohne die mir aggro übertragenden fähigkeiten zu nutzen, kann ich auch, trotz wachsamkeit auf den der den zweitgrößten penis hat, mal die aggro verlieren. dd tot, tank ist glücklich.

man hat aber nicht immer einen krieger dabei der soviele fähigkeiten hat die mobgruppe zu sich zu zwingen.

Nehme nwir nen Tankbärchen, der hat nur Prankenhieb, Zerfleischen, Zermalmen und Aufschlitzen. Als Bärchen Aggro aufzubauen geht größtenteils über schaden. Man kann das ganze sogar soweit herunterpauschalisieren, dass ich sage: Bärchenaggro = Bärchendps. Sicherlich gibt es bei der einen oder anderen fähigkeit den beisatz "verursacht erhöhte bedrohung", aber das trifft in der regel nicht zu wenn man große gruppen tanken muss. Als Bärchen bleibt einem bei der gleichen gruppe in den Gruben von saron im grunde nur Prankenhiebend durch die gegner zu tanzen. tanzen auch deswegen, weil man nicht immer alle erreicht. das wiederum führt dazu dass man enormen schaden frisst, da man vielleicht auch mal nen gegner im rücken hat usw. Mir passiert das natürlich nicht, bei meiner Imbanes kommt sowas nie vor.
Was macht das gewiefte Bärchen? Rischtiiiiiiisch: er verteilt Zeichen. Das gleiche Prinzip. Ein gegner für genug Zeit um anden anderen Aggro aufzubauen.

Genauso könnte ich auch beim DK oder Paladin weiter lamentieren. Die vorteile eines Heilers oder die verschiedener DD-Klassen vorbringen...

Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere auch die Ironie und den Sarkasmus hier drin entdeckt. Ihr könnt ihn dann aufjedenfall behalten und zuhause in eine Vase stellen.

Jedenfalls möchte ich eigentlich nur eines sagen:

Ja, Blizzard zwingt uns diese "Durch die Ini bomben und ruschen wie nichts gutes"-Version auf. Aber damit vermiest man sich eigentlich nur selber das Spiel. Generell sollte man nicht wirklich spielen wenn man keine ZEit hat.. und gerade als dd ist das ewige warten im dungeonfinder für mich einer der größten kritikpunkte am dungeonfinder - aber dafür kann das tool nichts, gibt halt zuviele spieler die gern brain-afk durch instanzen bomben. Aber nur weil "Blizzard" es so will heiß es noch lange nicht, dass du nach Blizzardschen vorgaben vorgehen musst.


----------



## Stevesteel (2. August 2010)

VampirLestat schrieb:


> grosses gz an den te ;-)
> 
> ne mal im ernst dank leuten wie dir wird mein twink tank nur noch für die gilde und ein wenig blödsinn ausgepackt.
> Der arme tank sit jetzt grad mal 2 wochen alt und sauert schon vor sich hin
> ...



wieso musst du dann als frischer Tank unbedingt Herische Instanzen tanken? 
Du weisst doch selbst, dass da Leute mit einem sehr hohen GS rumlaufen, die dir bei einer nicht vernünftigen Roation und gutem & schnellen Aggroaufbau den Mob sehr schnell wegnehmen?
Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Damodred (2. August 2010)

Cartman666 schrieb:


> Bringen wir es doch auf den Punkt: Es sind immer die Anderen schuld!






Damit ist alles gesagt, denk ich :-)


----------



## Shendria (2. August 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> wieso musst du dann als frischer Tank unbedingt Herische Instanzen tanken?
> Du weisst doch selbst, dass da Leute mit einem sehr hohen GS rumlaufen, die dir bei einer nicht vernünftigen Roation und gutem & schnellen Aggroaufbau den Mob sehr schnell wegnehmen?
> Verstehe ich nicht.




LOL, du bist mein Held!!  Wir haben eh noch net zuwenig Tanks.... 

Sei froh wenn manche "Neuen" noch glauben so ein dickes Fell zu haben, das sie auch von Anfang an tanken wollen.
Im Gegensatz zu dir versteh ich nämlich überhaupt nicht wie man so ne Frage ernsthaft stellen kann. 
Weißt du wie toll es ist, wenn man nen Tank oder Heiler spielen will und man dann als DD durch die Inis mitkommen muss da man nicht T10 mit frisch 80 bekommen hat? Leute wie du regen sich über "schlechte" Tanks auf, lassen ihnen jedoch auch nicht die Möglichkeit gut zu werden durch ÜBUNG....


----------



## Bandit 1 (2. August 2010)

Du spielst wahrscheinlich erst seit WotLK sonst würde mich der Post doch sehr wundern.

Ja, die Aufgabe eines DDs ist in erster Linie Schaden machen.... aaaaaber

Wo steht geschrieben das man nur über AE Damage machen soll ? Klar bei Recount *würg*

Fast jede Klasse hat Aggroreduzierende Fähigkeiten, aber oh Gott, die reduzieren ja auch die DPS
und man braucht doch wirklich dann 5 Minuten länger bis die Frostmarken im meiner Tasche sind.

Wie sieht denn der Alltag eines Tanks aus ?

Reinrennen, möglichst alles an AoE Aggro aufbauen was da ist, rumspotten, rumprollen, 5 Tasten 
gleichzeitig drücken und noch hoffen, das man nichts übersehen hat.

Warum glauben solche Noob-DDs wie du, warum jeden Tag 500 x "Nur noch Tank für XY gesucht" im
SNG steht ? Maximal mal noch Heiler gesucht. Aber so gut wie nie "Suchen noch DDs"

Ich behaupte das 80% der DDs einfach nur total schlecht spielen können und Null checkung haben und
für euch DDs muss niemand eine Lanze brechen.

Ihr seid einfach nur schlecht und unfähig und könnt echt froh sein das es noch leidensfähige Tanks gibt
die sich für Random Heros hergeben.
Das gleiche gilt für die Weekly.

Zum Glück habe ich eine nette Gilde mit DDs die wissen, wie der Hase läuft.


----------



## ComPoti (2. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> In diesem Falle (heroische Instanz) liegt es doch ganz klar auf der Hand, dass jeder in der Gruppe der Interesse nachgeht, diese Instanz
> so schnell wie möglich zu säubern. Sprich, anstatt Focus-dmg zu machen, holen wir unsere AoE-Zauber raus und machen das ganze:
> 
> - schnell
> ...



Und ich dummer Tank markiere noch das erste Ziel, welches ich kurz darauf anchargen werde, nur um genügend Aggro an einer Mobgruppe aufbauen und somit das überleben einer ganzen Gruppe sichern zu können.

/Ironie
Selbstverständlich möchte ich mit dem Totenkopfsymbol den DDs nur mitteilen, welcher Gegner auf keinen Fall angegriffen wird. Denn das funktioniert leider fast immer.
/ironie off

Edit: Wegen DDs wie dem TE, die leider nicht einmal selten sind, mache ich einen großen Bogen um Random-Gruppen und spiele fast ausschließlich nur noch mit Gildenmitgliedern. Sollen sich die Leute im /2 doch den Hals nach einem Tank wund schreien, das ist mir mittlerweile sooooo egal....


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (2. August 2010)

die aufgabe eines jeden spielers ist es, seine gruppe bestmöglich zu unterstützen... und nix von wegen dds sollen nur schaden machen! das betrifft dann eben dinge wie unterbrechen, entwaffnen, aggrosupport usw.

mein tipp: weniger blöd rumlabern, mehr spielen lernen!


----------



## Tuar (2. August 2010)

So jetzt will ich doch auch mal endlich meinen Senf dazugeben:

Ich spiele aktiv sowohl nen recht gut ausgestatteten DD und nen "frischen" 80er-Tank.
Mit Aggro klappt auch relativ gut. Wenn mal nen Mob abhaut is ja auch kein Problem: hinterher, spotten
und die Sache ist geritzt. Klappt auch mit Leuten die gut Schaden raushauen und wesentlich besseres Equip
als ich (der Tank) haben.
Wenn aber allerdings Leute mit GS 5600+++ meinen dann keine Rücksicht zu nehmen, packt mich echt die Wut.
Wie verpeilt muss man sein wenn man als Krieger Donnerknall etc. wirkt obwohl der Tank net mal ne halbe Sekunde
an der Mob-Gruppe ist? (Vorallem da Donnerknall ja erhöhte Bedrohung erzeugt -.-)
Leute nehmt doch bitte auf die "frischen" Tanks, Heals einwenig rücksicht wenns Equip noch net so ganz passt.
Frage mich, wie es solche Leute soweit schaffen konnten.


----------



## TriggerTMA (2. August 2010)

Ich spiele auch alle drei Klassen, wobei ich lediglich nur heilen und tanken interessant finde. Meinen DD ignoriere ich eigentlich seit Ewigkeiten, da mir dieses permanente AoE casten absolut keinen Spaß macht. Bei Bossen ist das zwar anders, aber zwischen den Bossen herrscht langeweile. Das was mittlerweile in Inis und Raids abgeht, ist einer der größten Schwachpunkte im Spiel und Blizzard hat es ja Gott sei Dank erkannt und ändert das wieder in Cata. Hoffentlich auch konsequent!!

Aber nun mal zum Eingangspost. Wenn ich als Tank in Ini's miterleben muß, das die Geschosssalven an einem Vorbeifliegen, während man auf die Mobgruppe zurennt, dann darf sich kein DD beschweren, wenn er im Dreck liegt. Ich bin absolut kein Übertank. Aber ich schaffe es doch recht gut, die Mobs in Inis und Raids an mich zu binden. Aber alles hat seine Grenzen, irgendwann passiert es mal, das einer der Mobs sich ein neues Ziel sucht. Was nicht weiter schlimm ist, denn ich kann mir den ja auch wieder zurückspotten. Nur was ich immer wieder sehe, das die DDs einfach nicht aufhören Damage zu machen. Der Mob rennt auf sie zu, Omen brüllt und blinkt. Und was macht der DD? Nichts! Er ballert weiter, nur um Recount auszureizen. Dann liegt er im Dreck und kann nur noch zusehen, wie die anderen DDs an ihm vorbeiziehen. Ich als Tank sehe das mit gemischten Gefühlen. Einerseits ist da die freude, das der DD vielleicht jetzt was lernt, andererseits bin ich enttäuscht, weil unter meiner Verantwortung einer gestorben ist. 

Das schlimme ist, das es soviele kopflose Spieler gibt, die dann auch noch rummaulen, weil sie gestorben sind. Oder aber sie leaven die Gruppe, weil sie meinen, sie könnten der Gruppe jetzt damit schaden. Liebe DDs... Wenn der Heiler geht ist es in der Ini ärgerlich, weil es ein wenig dauert, bis man einen neuen hat. Wenn der Tank geht ist es richtig mist, weil es ewig dauert, bis ein neuer da ist. Eigentlich löst sich dann die Gruppe auf. Wenn aber ein schlechter DD geht (und das sind meiner Meinung nach solche, die kein Teamplay haben, wie der TE) dann ist es super. Denn der ist Instant ersetzt und nervt die Gruppe nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon einige schrieben: Tanks und Heiler übernehmen die Verantwortung und versuchen eigentlich alles um die Gruppe am Leben zu halten. Jeden Fehler von denen wird gesehen und auch recht schnell bestraft. Ein DD hat immer den Schutzmantel der Gruppe und kann Fehler selbst (durch Aggroreset) korrigieren. Aber das scheint wohl zuviel verlangt, das man dem DD wenigsten ein bisschen die Verantwortung für sich selbst überlässt!


----------



## Stevesteel (2. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> LOL, du bist mein Held!!  Wir haben eh noch net zuwenig Tanks....
> 
> Sei froh wenn manche "Neuen" noch glauben so ein dickes Fell zu haben, das sie auch von Anfang an tanken wollen.
> Im Gegensatz zu dir versteh ich nämlich überhaupt nicht wie man so ne Frage ernsthaft stellen kann.
> Weißt du wie toll es ist, wenn man nen Tank oder Heiler spielen will und man dann als DD durch die Inis mitkommen muss da man nicht T10 mit frisch 80 bekommen hat? Leute wie du regen sich über "schlechte" Tanks auf, lassen ihnen jedoch auch nicht die Möglichkeit gut zu werden durch ÜBUNG....



hm, ich habe neben meinem Main (untoter Hexenmeister) 3 verschiedene Tanks (Bär, Krieger & Pala), aber ich verstehe nicht, wieso ein frischer 80er Tank sofort in Heroics gehen muss.
Ist doch selbstverständlich, dass man mit nicht so guten Equip erstmal sich gutes besorgt. Das kann man problemlos durch Markenfarmen in normalen 5er Instanzen machen.
Was mich allerdings aufregt, sind solche Ignoranten wie du.
Wortwörtlich schrieb der Poster: *ja ich hab keien ahung und keine routine und gammel equip
*Wie man mit Level 80 keine Ahnung vom Tanken haben kann ist mir schleierhaft. 
Das zeugt doch von 0 Klassenverständnis bzw. der Unlust, sich auch nur ein wenig über seine Aufgabe in der Instanz klar zu sein.
Aber nein, Neulinge sollten natürlich, wenn es nach dir ginge, sofort Heroische Instanzen tanken, ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Chance auf Aggroaufbau zu haben.
Leute wie DU nehmen solche tollen Tanks dann auch noch mit, schleifen sie irgendwo durch und wundern sich dann, dass diejenigen keinerlei Ahnung vom Spiel haben und sie somit keine Lust mehr aufs tanken haben.
Wenn es nach dir geht, soll also ein frischer, unerfahrener Tank der noch übt,, mit heroischen Instanzen anfangen?
Überdenke deine Einstellung und poste dann noch einmal etwas sinnvolles, anstatt hier rumzuflamen!


----------



## Terminsel (2. August 2010)

ComPoti schrieb:


> /Ironie
> Selbstverständlich möchte ich mit dem Totenkopfsymbol den DDs nur mitteilen, welcher Gegner auf keinen Fall angegriffen wird. Denn das funktioniert leider fast immer.
> /ironie off



Sorry, aber das passt grad so gut: Gestern hatte ich einen Tank, der den Totenkopf bei mehreren Gruppen gesetzt hat, aber alle anderen Ziele angetankt hat - nur nicht den Totenkopf. Die anderen DDs und ich haben ganz schön doof aus der Wäsche geschaut.

Irgendwann kam dann folgender Dialog:

Heiler: "DK (ich), gehst du bitte immer auf das Ziel, dass der Tank angreift? Ich muss hier bald zwei Tanks heilen."
Tank: "Nein, er soll auf Totenkopf gehen."
Heiler: "Dann tank Totenkopf."
Tank: "Aber der stirbt doch eh als erstes."
Ich: "Ja, während er mir die untote Visage poliert, vielen Dank."
Heiler: "Setz am besten garkeine Zeichen mehr."

Bei der nächsten Gruppe hat er wieder den TK gesetzt... Aber da hab ichs gelernt und das Ziel des Tanks angegriffen.


----------



## Shendria (2. August 2010)

Tuar schrieb:


> Frage mich, wie es solche Leute soweit schaffen konnten.




Das fragst dich net im Ernst oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Das ist einfach die WotLk-Generation... die kennen es nicht anders. Schon in den Inis während dem lvln siehts nicht anders aus als wie, soviel wie möglich pullen und dann bomben was es Zeug hält. Der DD bekommt dabei die Agro? Egal, der Heiler wirds schon richten... Die Zeiten in denen man zumindest noch beim lvln ein wenig gelernt hat mit seinem Char umzugehn sind einfach vorbei. Das Einzige was man als DD noch kennt ist einfach jeglicher AoE-Effekt den seine Klasse zu bieten hat.... 






Stevesteel schrieb:


> hm, ich habe neben meinem Main (untoter Hexenmeister) 3 verschiedene Tanks (Bär, Krieger & Pala), aber ich verstehe nicht, wieso ein frischer 80er Tank sofort in Heroics gehen muss.
> Ist doch selbstverständlich, dass man mit nicht so guten Equip erstmal sich gutes besorgt. Das kann man problemlos durch Markenfarmen in normalen 5er Instanzen machen.
> Was mich allerdings aufregt, sind solche Ignoranten wie du.
> Wortwörtlich schrieb der Poster: *ja ich hab keien ahung und keine routine und gammel equip
> ...




Dann kannst du deine auch überdenken... deiner Meinung nach soll man sich erst T9-T10 zusammensammeln bevor man anfängt zu tanken oder zu heilen? Dann hast genau den Irrsinn der seit Dungeonfinders herrscht... Jeder 0815-Spieler meint das er ja lockerleicht als Tank oder Heal mitgehn kann in ner Hero weil er ja irgendwo Tank-Items oder Heal-Items rumliegen hat, hauptsache er is schnell in ner Ini.... Bei einigen haut es sogar einigermaßen hin, beim Großteil fragst dich dann aber wirklich nur noch was da vor dir stehn hast!  Ganz ehrlich, mir als Heiler ist ein frisch blau equipter Tank lieber, bei dem ich sehe das er noch mehr Unterstützung brauch vom Heiler oder von den DD, wie ein T9 Tank der Schaden frisst ohne Ende weil er mit dem Rücken zu den Mobs steht, die Gruppen nicht von der Gruppe wegdreht usw. usw.   Bei ersteren kann ich mich nämlich drauf einstellen das es ein bisschen aufwändiger für mich wird, bei zweiterm fragst dich nur noch ob der Rest der Gruppe vielleicht gut genug ist um den Tank einfach mal sterben zu lassen dazwischen... Für Heros brauch man kein T irgendwas um damit tanken zu können, kaum zu glauben oder?  Mit meinem Pala kann ich auch alles tanken (bis auf die neuen heros, wobei ich mir bei SS oder pit gar nicht mal so sicher bin), hab 2 epics an... und warum? jep genau, weil ich die Möglichkeit bekommen hab zu üben, zu probieren, auch mal Fehler machen zu können hat mir dabei auch sehr geholfen... Wo liegt also das Problem, wenn DD vielleicht ein wenig Rücksicht nehmen bei schlechter equipten Tanks? Genau, es gibt einfach kein Problem dabei..... außer das man in Recount vielleicht 30sec später auf Platz 1 steht.... -.-  
Desweiteren gibt es bei den schlecht equipten Tanks selten Tanks die wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen sind. Zum Großteil sind es Spieler die einfach wirklich tanken wollen, sich auch bemühen das es so glatt wie möglich abläuft... wie gesagt, solchen geb ich 100x lieber ne Chance ne Hero zu tanken wie dem imba T9-Tank der nicht mal im Ansatz verstanden hat, was er machen muss...


----------



## Tuar (2. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Das fragst dich net im Ernst oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja mich kannste auch fast zur WotLK-Generation zählen. Spiele zwar seit Classic, habe aber danach laaaange Zeit pause gemacht, bis vor 1 1/2 Jahren.
Man muss doch wenigstens seinen Char vernünftig beherschen können. Klar Fehler passieren immer mal, davon rede ich gar nicht.
Aber die meisten Leute spricht man drauf an und wird direkt angemault, denn sie wissen es ja besser, denn sie waren ja ICC etc. 
Als Tank/Heal muss man echt dicke Nerven haben.


----------



## Irata1959a (2. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Guten Abend werte Buffies,
> 
> 
> ( jede menge rabarber gelöscht )




Also mich wundert jeden tag aufs neue :

das es dds schaffen , schaden zu machen ( und nicht zu knapp ) OHNE aggro zu ziehen .
das es tanks schaffen , die unteteilte aufmerksamkeit von bossen und sogar grossen mopgruppen auf sich zu ziehen UNd sie zu behalten.
das es heiler schaffen ALLE kollegen der gruppe / des raids am leben zu halten .


und am ende sogar der mop/boss tatsaechlich umfaellt und zur belohnung was dropt .


und dann gibt es doch wieder den ein oder anderen wie dich der´s einfach NIE lernen wird !

die haben sich wohl mehr mit der spiele physik geschaeftigt , und weniger mit dem heulen in foren ?

also gibs auf und lern stricken .


----------



## Ademos14 (2. August 2010)

Der schrieb:


> also ich kann dazu nur eines sagen :
> 
> ich bin icc 25er hm eqt und furywarri, sprich einer der meist immer ganz oben inner aggro mitmischt
> 
> ...



Den ersten Teil kann ich größtenteils unterschreiben, aaaaber... Der zweite teil deines Beitrags ist Müll. Ich weiss nicht wie gut dein Tankgear ist aber du hast dir die Antwort auf das Tankproblem selbst bewantwortet. Wenn du "nur" Herogear hast oder vllt nur Markenkram hast (rede nicht von full t10 oder ähnliches) kannst du bei icc25er hm-DDs einfach nicht die Aggro halten. das ist einfach so. Mit Skill kannst du es nicht so schlimm machen, das is klar aber man kommt i-wann an seine Grenzen. 
Und wenn man sagt ein 4k gs-Tank soll ein bis zwei >6k gs-DDs tanken dann und die halten sich nicht zurück, dann kommt es unweigerlich zu Aggroproblemen. Probier es doch ma aus. Zieh dir ein mittelmässiges Tankgear an und sag deinen hardmode-Freunden sie solllen ma fröhlich draufrotzen...

Und Das Können zu tanken ist nicht in den Genen verankert. Ist alles erlernbar. Ich bin auch Fury und weiss, dass man ne fürchterliche Aggroschleuder ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. August 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> ich trödel oft ein wenig, kürschnern und so. wenn ich dann mal zu der gruppe stoße die sich nicht weiter um mich gekümmert hat, sowieso nicht auf meine mana schaut dann liegt oftmals schon ein dd im dreck und der tank der hat noch 90% leben.


Wenn ich von DD auf Heiler am Anfang einer Ini umpecce erwarte ich auch, dass die anderen warten bis mein Mana voll ist. Wenn Du aber trödelst und unbedingt noch 3 Drachenwelpen die Haut abziehen willst ist das Dein Problem und nicht das der Gruppe. Und dass man beim kürschnern das Mana aufbraucht ist mir neu...



Shendria schrieb:


> Das fragst dich net im Ernst oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist leider wahr (aber ich geb zu, ich machs oft auch nicht anders). Man muss aber auch sagen: Grad durch die Erbstücke sind auch die niedrigen Instanzen auf dem entsprechenden Level wesentlich einfacher geworden. Man sollte nicht den ganzen Hof in der Kathedrale vom Scharlachroten Kloster pullen, aber mehrere Mobs auf einmal gehen auf jeden Fall.

Und wer mit halbwegs gutem Equipment hat denn heut noch Probleme in den heroischen 80er Instanzen. Zumal ich, wie auch der TE (der Gott sei Dank mal die Kehrseite der Medaille anspricht, Respekt dafür), eher Erfahrungen mit widerspenstigen Tanks mache. Viele Tanks rennen direkt nach Port in die Instanz los und sind schon am pullen während der Heiler nach umspeccen noch ohne Mana dasteht. Rennen notorisch außer Heilreichweite und ziehen alles zusammen, als wären sie vom Affen gebissen. Als DD trott ich da einfach hinterher und baller auch alles raus, sobald ich den Tank und die Mobs erreiche. Warum auch nicht? Der Schaden ist zur Zeit dermaßen hoch, dass alles in Sekundenschnelle liegt. Als Heiler bin ich manchmal regelrecht froh über ein wenig verfehlter Aggro, weil es dann man was zu tun gibt (denn meist überheil ich den Tank aus Langeweile und nicht, weil er viel Schaden bekommt).

Also was soll eigentlich die ganze Aufregung? Solche selbstgefälligen Floskeln vieler Möchtegerntanks hier nach dem Motto "Aggro weg, DD tot" kann man getrost unter Ulk verbuchen, dafür sterben die Mobs viel zu schnell. Also beruhigt euch und bleibt auf dem Teppich, es ist nur ein verdammtes Computerspiel!


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (2. August 2010)

Habe jetzt zwar nur die erste Seite komplett gelesen, aber der ein oder andere Kommentar spricht mir schon aus der Seele.
Wenn ich als DD jedes Mal so reingehen würde, wie der TE es macht, würden die Repkosten ins Bodenlose schiessen.

Da er ausgerechnet die Rnd-Ini´s anspricht, kann ich diese Spielweise gar nicht nachvollziehen.
Auch wenn das allseits - weiss Gott nicht zu unrecht - verteufelte Gearscore zu fast nichts gut ist, genau an dieser Stelle erfüllt es aber die Funktion, für die es meiner Meinung nach gedacht ist. Der kurzen und schnellen Info, wie die Gruppe aufgestellt ist.

Wenn ich als Full T10 equipter DD in eine RND-Gruppe mit einem Tank komme, der einen GS von ca. 4000-4300 hat, weiss ich von vornherein, das ich nicht sinnlos AOE-Schaden raushauen kann. Da ich sonst nahezu hundertprozentig dem Tank die Aggro klaue und entsprechend die Mobs an mir kleben habe, brauche ich mich nicht wundern, wenn ich als DD im Dreck liege. 

Liegt er in etwa gleich, sollte es keine großen Probleme beim Schadensoutput und der Tank-Aggro geben. 
Was aber noch lange nicht heisst, das man nicht mal den ein oder anderen Gedanken an seine Spielweise verschwenden sollte.


----------



## Trisch (2. August 2010)

Who cares TRASH ???

Ansonsten tausch die schlechten Tanks aus gegen die die ihr Handwerk verstehen
und tausch die miesen DD´s aus die nichtmal Irreführung oder Schurkenhandel nutzen, dann ziehste auch bei 15k Singletarget DPS keine Aggro


----------



## Carambula (2. August 2010)

Hyho!

Also zum Thema auch mal meinen Senf dazugeb:

Die "Problematik" der DD's kann ich durchaus verstehen, dass wenn man mal nicht unter den
Top 10 im Schaden is (in Raids versteht sich von selbst ^^), dass man dann bei recht vielen
Schlachtzügen das nächste mal evtl. nicht mehr eingeladen wird... Ich denk mir dann nur, ja und?

Vernünftige Raidleads wissen, dass 15k+ DPS nicht alles ist in nem Raid.

In Punkto Heros, natürlich sind sie schon langsam langweilig, weil man doch mit diversen Chars
schon sagen wir mal n paar mal drinnen war und eigentlich nur noch seine 2 Frostmarken ergattern
will und deshalb gibt man als DD Vollgas, damit man im Anschluss noch diverse andere Sachen
erledigen kann.... 

ABER: der neueste "Penismeter" = Gear Score etc. den heute schon fast jeder drauf hat,
verschafft uns/euch doch gleich am Beginn der Hero nen groben Überblick, wie ich mich als DD zu 
verhalten habe. Sehe ich, dass der Tank noch nicht "imba" ist, da er sich noch nicht vollständig 
mit dem Markenzeugs eingedeckt hat und nochn paar 200er Items anhat, is das schon klar, dass
der die Aggro von nem vull equipten ICC DD nicht lange halten kann. Wenn man sich also darüber
im klaren ist (und das sollte doch jeder in etwa einschetzen können) passe ich meine Spielweise
an die gruppe an.

Wem das zu mühsam ist, sich anzupassen, kann ja leaven, jetzt fragt sich nur was steht dafür,
als DD hängt man dann wieder run 20 Minuten blöd im Tool rum, nur weil man zu wenig Zeit hat, um
ne Hero fünf Minuten langsamer als gewohnt zu legen?? Darüber sollte man evtl. mal nachdenken

Davon abgesehen, dass man mit flamen ja mal so gar nix erreicht, außer evtl. "Aggro" aufzubauen,
könnte man doch diverse Hilfestellungen anbieten, schließlich is ja für sowas ne Community auch gedacht.

Ich selbst spiele ebenfalls DD/Heal/Tank. Tankerfahrung habe ich mit meinem Druiden gesammelt, was mich aber nicht mehr anspricht, also equippe ich gerade nen DK und mir ist die aktuelle Aggroproblematik in den heros wohl bekannt und mir rutschen auch mal Mobs nach hintem zu den "DPS-Monster" weg, aber für das gibt es diverse Spottmöglichkeiten, warum sollte man diese also nicht nutzen... 

Ich halte gar nichts davon von dieser Einstellung, wer die Aggro hat, soll sie behalten schließlich ist es als Tank mein Job mich verprügeln zu lassen und ich freu mich über gute DD's, aber manchmal fehlt halt auch das gegenseitige Verständnis, dass man nicht von Anfang an diverse Aggrospitzen von Flächenschaden auf anhieb standhalten kann. 

Auch aus der Sicht der Heiler versteh ich die Aussage nicht, dass man nen DD mit Aggro nicht heilt.... man ist nicht nur für den Tank da und seien wir mal ehrlich, was hat man heutzutage als Heiler noch in ner Hero zu tun, außer herumzuhüpfen?? Also Wieso sollte ich nen DD sterben lassen, wenn ich ansonsten eh nur in der Nase bore?


Zum Abschluss nur nochmal, versetzt euch einfach mal in die Lage der anderen, es ist nun mal nicht jeder auf anhieb vull 277+ equipt, was nichts schlechtes ist, also warum sich gegenseitig in diversen throads totflamen? Wie schon diverse Vorredner geäußert haben, schwarze Schafe gibts in jeder Rolle des Spiels und es wird auch immer Leute geben, die noch nicht so lange Schaden machen, heile oder tanken, na und? Die wenigsten waren von Anfang an so gut wie sie heute sind oder sind annähernd perfekt, also wieso von anderen was verlangen, was man selbst nicht ist?

in diesem Sinne wünsch ich euch noch was

greez

Cara


----------



## Gerdigerd (2. August 2010)

Sorry ,der Eröffnungspost des TE ist nicht mehr als eine Ausredenaufzählung für Unfähigkeit,dennoch äußerst kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Punkt 1:
Den ganzen Part über Raids kann man getrost wegstreichen.In nem 10ner/25er Raid mit gescheitem Setup (Pala,Hunter,Schurke..)gibts sowas wie Aggroprobleme nicht,außer der betroffene DD oder euer Tank ist einfach Oberfail.

Das ist eine Interna und gehört nicht im Forum diskutiert.

Punkt 2:

Hero Inis:Findet euch damit ab,dass man Heros ab 2, x k gs tanken kann.Ich hab jeden Tag mindestens 1 DD in jeder Gruppe der auch entweder schlecht equipt ist und "kein"Schaden fährt oder gut equipt ist und zu doof ist Schaden zu machen.Bekommt man hier ständig Threads über schlechte DDs in Heros aufgetischt? NEIN


Wenn ihr zu doof seid,euch einer Gruppe anzupassen und so zu spielen,dass die anderen Mitspieler mit FREUDE ihrer Aufgabe nachkommen können,schlag ich euch das gleiche vor wie ihr den etwas schwächeren Tanks(spiel deinstallieren omfg rofl xD).

Du und der Thread(nicht alle natürlich) seid einfach nur das beste Beispiel für eine egoistische,von Wand bis zur Tapete denkende,brain afk Generation und dein ganzes Gerede,wie sehr ihr mit euer scheiß Art angeblich noch das Gruppenspiel fördert und eure Verantwortung wahrnehmt ( dass ich nicht Lache ),ist einfach nur absurd.

Heute wieder über jeden Anfänger schimpfen und morgen wieder weinen,dass niemand mehr Bock hat,sich die Scheiße mit euch zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (*wein* WO SIND DIE TANKS ICH HÄNGE 10 MIN IM BROWSER )


----------



## Lokibu (2. August 2010)

Und noch ein DD der mit Cataclysm eins auf die Nase erhält. 

Übrigens AE ist genauso effektiv wie mit "Tab" das Ziel zu wechseln". Ich bin im Recount immer an erster bis dritten Stelle, und das obwohl ich kein AE nutze.  Nur bei Würmern oder ähnliches.


----------



## Stevesteel (2. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Das fragst dich net im Ernst oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich zititere nur noch einmal zur Verdeutlichung.
*ja ich hab keien ahung und keine routine und gammel equip
*jemand, der so eine Heroic tanken möchte, hat es nicht einmal verdient, sein WOW zu starten.
Üben ja, aber bitte auf seinem Niveau und nicht gleich in heroischen Instanzen.
Wer sich mit seiner Klasse nicht beschäftigt, egal, ob DD, Heiler oder in diesem Fall der Tank, hat nichts im Gruppenspiel verloren.


----------



## Lokibu (2. August 2010)

> ich zititere nur noch einmal zur Verdeutlichung.
> *ja ich hab keien ahung und keine routine und gammel equip
> *jemand, der so eine Heroic tanken möchte, hat es nicht einmal verdient, sein WOW zu starten.
> Üben ja, aber bitte auf seinem Niveau und nicht gleich in heroischen Instanzen.
> Wer sich mit seiner Klasse nicht beschäftigt, egal, ob DD, Heiler oder in diesem Fall der Tank, hat nichts im Gruppenspiel verloren.



So dann erzähl mal, mit welchem Equip fängt man an Heros zu tanken? Ahja bitte auch sagen, welches Equip man in den Heros bekommt. Soweit ich weiß gibt es T9 erst in PDK. Jedenfalls bevor es die ganzen Marken in den Heroinis gab.

Ich finde wenn man das Spiel spielt, sollte man nicht nur Ahnung von seinem Char haben sondern auch vom Spiel selber. 

Und Gammelequip ist das grüne Equip aus den Quests. Wenn man kein Equip mehr aus den normalen Inis erhält, dann ist es für Heroinis auch kein Gammelequip mehr. 

Es geht hier nicht um Tank oder DD oder Heiler. Hier gehts auch einfach um gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. Nur weil hier manche einfach der Meinung sind, dass sie sich nicht mehr zurückhalten müssen, dann sucht euch doch eine Gruppe selber aus anstatt den Randomfinder zu verwenden und flamed net über zu wenig DPS oder schlechteres Equip als T9. 

Die Richtlinien für Heroinis sind ganz klar vorgegeben. Dies sieht man zu 100% an dem Loot in den Inis. Wenn die Ini darunter nichts zu bieten hat, dann ist die nächste dran usw. Wieso plötzlich eine andere Meinung herrscht, nur weil man überequipt in die Heroinis geht, dass dann auch jeder überequipt sein muss verstehe ich nicht. Dass man für Heroinis schon PDK Equip braucht ist echt lächerlich und spricht überhaupt nicht für die DDs die hier flamen. Nur damit eure Unfähigkeit zur Aggrokontrolle kompensiert werden kann oder die Heiler zu faul sind mal richtig zu heilen,  müssen manche normal equipte Tanks leiden. Überlegt euch mal.. ich brauche PDK Equip um in Hero zu gehen... PDK ist eine 10er Instanz Leute. Um überhaupt da rein zu kommen musste man erst teilweise Equip aus Ulduar haben, auch eine 10er Instanz. Das ist doch in sich schon absurd. 

Ich kann bei solchen Aussagen nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Deis (2. August 2010)

Quest EQ ->
Non Hero EQ / Guppen Quest (3-5Mann) EQ ->
Hero EQ (HDB war da das Maß der Dinge) ->
Naxx EQ ->
Malygos EQ ->
Ulduar ->
PdK ->
ICC ... to be continued.

Das war der aktuelle, gedachte Aufbau. Durch die Marken kommts natuerlich nun dazu, dass durchaus jemand 245er Schulter + Helm hat, dann traegt er ebenfalls auf Marken eine 219/229er Kette, gecraftete 251er Schuhe und der Rest ist 180er rare / 200er Hero episch.

Tja, wo ist dieser nun einzureihen? 4 Teile sind durchaus ICC faehig. Fuer Naxx und Maly wird er wohl keinen Schlachtzug mehr finden, Ulduar wird schwierig, mehr als Weekly geht da nicht. PdK, ok, waere eine Moeglichkeit, jedoch wird auch dort gerne mal eine GS von 5k+ fuer einen "fast run" vorrausgesetzt. Also was bleibt? Random Hero Inis, oder craften. Letzteres kostet viele viele Mats, die man sich erfarmen oder kaufen muss. Wer dann vllt. noch Familienvater / mutter ist, unguenstige Arbeitszeiten hat, einen Pflegefall, der sollte ..... ach die haben eh schonmal ihren Anspruch auf Raids versagt.
Und Hero Inis ... ja Hero Inis sind ja mit dem EQ nicht gestattet. Also bleibt wohl wieder nur sich dem guten alten Zak zuwenden oder Solitär spielen.

Alternativ fiele mir da noch ein die A-Bombe zu zuenden und diesen Planeten zu Staub zerbroeseln, dann waere endlich Ruhe im Sack.


----------



## sforce (2. August 2010)

hi, 
ich möchte nur meine meinung kurz zu dem thema sagen da ich selbst dk tank bin auch in icc aktiv mit stamm...
ich kann mir deine problematik von meiner seite aus nicht anschließen da ich sofort 200k aggro habe die hunter mich hochschießen und schurken schurkenhandel nutzen falls es knapp wird ( wozu es bis jetzt fast nie gekommen ist), auch bei gruppen habe ich keine probleme aggro zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann mir nur vorstellen das die bei randome grp in icc vllt passiert wo ihr nen tank mit pdk eq habt und dds mit icc t10 und mehr aber selbst da sollte es wenn man seine klasse spielen kann keine probleme geben.

mfg


----------



## Shendria (2. August 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> ich zititere nur noch einmal zur Verdeutlichung.
> *ja ich hab keien ahung und keine routine und gammel equip
> *jemand, der so eine Heroic tanken möchte, hat es nicht einmal verdient, sein WOW zu starten.
> Üben ja, aber bitte auf seinem Niveau und nicht gleich in heroischen Instanzen.
> Wer sich mit seiner Klasse nicht beschäftigt, egal, ob DD, Heiler oder in diesem Fall der Tank, hat nichts im Gruppenspiel verloren.




Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch ist, bei uns wird T9 schon als Gammel-Equip eingestuft... 
Die Erfahrung und Routine wird derjenige nur bekommen wenn er es öfters versucht. Nur wenn sein Equip zumindest schon Hero-Equip ist, bringt es ihm nichts in ner nh zu tanken. Selbst wenn jemand theoretisch weiß was er machen soll, heißt das lang noch net das er es praktisch auch hinbekommt... Hab ich selbst bei mir gesehn. Prot-Pala ist eignetlich echt einfach zu spielen, 969 und alles sollte im grünen Bereich sein. Wenn du dann aber das erste Mal in ner Ini stehst, und das noch mit DD denen einfach alles egal ist, hilft dir dein Wissen einfach auch nix. Ich hab meinen Pala von lvl 40 an als Farmadin hochgelevelt, heißt ich kannte jeden meiner CD's, jede meiner Fähigkeiten, trotzdem waren die ersten Inis Katastrophen... Durch langes spielen als DD bzw Heiler hab ich einfach ein riesiges Problem damit gehabt in ner Ini unter dem Stress, den man von restlichen Gruppenmitgliedern oft aufgebrummt bekommt, die Übersicht zu behalten. Daraufhin folgten natürlich die Flames.... leider hab ich mein Heilerdasein auch erst irgendwann Ende T7 Content mit Equip aus Naxx, Sath, Maly 25er angefangen, was einfach geheißen hat das ich noch nicht das dicke Fell hatte, das man für Tank-Anfänge brauch. Mein Pala ist dann ewig einfach nur in Dal rumgestanden und hat halt nur noch zum Steine schleifen gedient. Er würde wohl auch jetzt noch dort rumstehn wenn bei Kollegen nicht 3x der Tank in Occulus abgehaut wäre.... Nach einigem Bitten hab ich mich dann halt bereit erklärt die Ini zu tanken, und siehe da, kein Stress von den DD und alles hat super hingehaut... Die Ini war schnell erledigt und alle zufrieden. Danach haben wir noch die eine oder andere Ini zusammen gemacht und mit der Zeit kam auch die Instanz-Erfahrung und die Routine... Jetzt tank ich ihnen jede Ini wenn se mich brauchen und ich nicht gerade auf meinem neuen Heimatserver unterwegs bin. Dort lvl ich mir auch grad nen Pala wieder hoch, damit ich wieder Tanken kann... 

Keine Ahnung heißt nicht gleich, das jemand wirklich keine Ahnung hat wie es theoretisch abläuft. Theorie und Praxis sind dann aber 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe und ich war nach den ersten Inis auch der Ansicht das ich wohl einfach keine Ahnung habe von dem was ich machen muss als Tank. Ich glaub einfach das es für ihn die Zusammenfassung dessen war, was er erlebt hat in den Inis und das was er sich dabei gedacht hat. 

Das Einzige das man Tank-Neulingen die denken "*ja ich hab keien ahung und keine routine und gammel equip" *empfehlen kann ist,  das se sich Leute suchen mit denen sie einfach in Ruhe durch ne Hero können, Leute aus der Gilde, FL oder ähnlichem... Da hauts auch hin wenn man sich noch net soooo gut mit nem Tank auskennt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. August 2010)

Selten so eine egoistische Scheiße gelesen.

Wer nicht in der Lage ist, sich untereinander anzupassen, der sollte bei Soloinhalten bleiben oder ein Singleplayerspiel spielen.


----------



## Stevesteel (2. August 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> So dann erzähl mal, mit welchem Equip fängt man an Heros zu tanken? Ahja bitte auch sagen, welches Equip man in den Heros bekommt. Soweit ich weiß gibt es T9 erst in PDK. Jedenfalls bevor es die ganzen Marken in den Heroinis gab.
> 
> *man kann mittlerweile sehr fein aus PdC oder den 3 neuen Instanzen seinen Charakter ausrüsten und hier auch üben.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bioernus (2. August 2010)

Ich als Mage finde es recht heftig, dass sich ein DD hier hinstellt und Flächenbomben als unverzichbare Notwendigkeit rechtfertigt. Offenbar kann der TE nur in schwarz und weiß denken, aber ein guter DD sollte versuchen, für jede Situation den optimalen Grauton anzusteuern. Als DD habe ich Omen genauso im Blick wie Recount. Wenn die Alarmglocken losgehen, kann ich mir als DD nicht einfach denken "Schon wieder einen scheiss Tank erwischt" und munter weiter draufholzen. Man sollte dann ernsthaft drüber nachdenken, den Cast abzubrechen, CC-Fähigkeiten bemühen und den Mob idealerweise zum Tank zurückbringen. Nein, ich werde mir keine Stoppuhr greifen und das austesten, aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass das weniger Zeit kostet als ein Wipe mit anschliessendem Durchbuffen, Zurücklaufen usw.


----------



## SireS (2. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Ich habe alles gespielt, Heiler, Tank, DD. Und beim DD hatte ich am meisten Kopfweh nach einem 4h Raid.



Jo Jung, du hast vielleicht n bißchen viel gespielt, selten soviel Schwachsinn gelesen. DDs haben keine Verantwortung zu tragen, viele von ihnen benehmen sich wie Graf Rotz nur weil sie in ner ach so einfachen hero ini sind und meinen sie hätten die dicksten Eier von allen. Geh mal wieder an die frische Luft, Jung.


----------



## Lokibu (2. August 2010)

> *man kann mittlerweile sehr fein aus PdC oder den 3 neuen Instanzen seinen Charakter ausrüsten und hier auch üben.*



Das ist auch mehr als nötig. Diese Inis wurden ebenfalls erst eingeführt als es schon Heroinis gab. Also auch wieder mehr als unnötig = Übequip gewünscht




> *Falsch! bei JEDEM Boss in normalen Instanzen droppen blaue Items, beim Endboss für fast jede Klasse sogar etwas lilanes.*



Nur weil ich grün sage kommste mir damit? Die Farben sind nicht gemeint, sondern der Wert des Equip. Es gibt auch Lila sachen in den Classic Inis. Und ich habe damals auch nicht erst 500 mal normale Inis gefarmt. Und was ich mit normalen Spieler schaffe, also in der Gilde, muss auch Random gehen. Kann net sein, dass gegenseite Rücksichtnahme nur in Gilden möglich ist.




> *Ich schrieb in keinster Weise etwas davon, dass man nur überequipt o.ä. in die nächsthöhere Instanz darf.
> Nur finde ich es schlichtweg egoistisch und unfair den 4 anderen Mitspielern gegenüber, wenn man grün-blau equipt, evtl. nicht mit dem benötigte Def-Wert UND keiner Ahnung von seinem Char und dessen Aufgaben hat! Genau so drückte sich der Poster nänlich aus.*



Das war allgemein gesagt. Denn obwohl ich innerhalb der Gilde mit T10 Leuten in Heroinis tanken kann, klappt es zu 50% in Random nicht. Und das liegt an den DDs bzw. Heiler, sonst würde es zu 100% auch nicht in der Gilde funktionieren. Ich habe auch einem Tank mit teilweise DD equip in der Grube von Sauron "Hero" eine Chance gegeben und geheilt. Es war anstrengend ja, und die DDs mussten aufpassen, aber wir haben die Ini gemeistert. Und das mit gerade 80. 

Ich neige als Heiler manchmal auch dazu, mich über aggro etc zu beschweren und erwische mich dabei aufs Equip zu schielen, aber in Wirklichkeit liegt es ganz alleine an der gesamten Gruppe. 

Allerdings sollte der Tank wissen was er tut. Nur weil jemand 1 Deffequip hat, ist er noch lange kein Tank. Da gebe ich dir Recht eine gewisse Verantwortung sollte man gegenüber den anderen Mitspieler tragen. Das mindeste ist, dass man in einer normalen Ini schonmal getankt hat. Es sollte natürlich auch selbstverständlich sein, dass man den Deffcap erreicht hat. Das sind grundlegende Sachen die eigentlich da sein sollten. Mir gehts nur darum, dass wenn diese Sachen erreicht sind, nicht auch noch darüber geflamed wird, dass man nonHero equipt ist. 

Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung, denn als ich meinen nächsten Twink fertig hatte, bin ich auch in Burg Hero gegangen. Der Witz an der Sache war, dass ich soweit fertig mit non-hero war. Da ich allerdings probleme hatte, aggro zu halten wegen dem AE, wurde mir mit der üblichen Freundlichkeit nahe gelegt, dass ich doch erstmal non-hero gehen sollte.

Also mein Main ist Tank, d. h. Erfahrung war da, Equip war vollständig aus non-hero, da ich mit Inis gelevelt habe... und dann kommt sowas... und das in Burg, der nächsthöheren Instanz aus non-hero gesehen.


----------



## cured (2. August 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich, 

wer als Tank in HC's nicht gegen AE Dmg im Aggro ankommt sollte wirklich mal ein paar Klassenguides lesen und schon ist das Problem gelöst. Die WotLK Instanzen wurden ja darauf ausgelegt mit AE anstatt CC und Focus zu spielen..


----------



## Morfelpotz (2. August 2010)

Hmmm interessant....
Habe meines Wissens noch NIE einem Tank die Aggro geklaut, selbst wenn ich alle Oh-Shit-Pew-Pew-Boom-Buttons drücke, so hat der Tank noch
2-3 Spott-Fahigkeiten um mich zu retten, oder ich hab noch Aggro-reduzierende bzw. Aggro-löschende spells.

Wenn ein DD irgendeinem Tank die Aggro weglutscht, macht
A) der DD was falsch
 der Tank was falsch
C) beide verkacken es derbst

Wenn man ordentlich spielt, seine klasse kennt, und evtl..... aber nur evtl.... 
etwas rücksicht auf die Mitspieler nimmt ( achtung, ich weiß, das dies aus der Mode gekommen ist)
dann kann Aggrohopping eigentlich nicht vorkommen.

Reißt euch mal zusammen und spielt ordentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (2. August 2010)

> Mal ganz ehrlich,
> 
> wer als Tank in HC's nicht gegen AE Dmg im Aggro ankommt sollte wirklich mal ein paar Klassenguides lesen und schon ist das Problem gelöst. Die WotLK Instanzen wurden ja darauf ausgelegt mit AE anstatt CC und Focus zu spielen..



Schon mal getankt? 

Möchte sehen, wie du ne Gruppe tankst, wenn der AE gerade da beginnt, bevor z. B. als Pala die Weihe tickt.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (2. August 2010)

Du machst es dir als DD aber auch echt ziemlich einfach @TE.

Wenn man als Tank in einer Gruppe DD dabei hat, die mit entsprechendem Gear richtige Aggro-Kanonen sind, dann müssen die DD nun mal ein wenig mit ihrer Aggro aufpassen, sofern kein Schurke oder Hunter dabei ist, der Fähigkeiten wie Schurkenhandel oder Irreführung hat und diese dann auch wirklich einsetzt. Mit diesen Fähigkeiten ist es dann wirklich kein Thema mehr die Aggro zu halten. Aber leider machen diese Klassen das nicht bei jeder Mobgruppe, so dass gerade in ICC, wo die Mobgruppen schon sehr groß sind, die Gefahr besteht, dass man durch bomben die Aggro vom Tank wegnimmt. Ich spiele einen Pala und viele DD sind dem Irrglauben verfallen, dass Weihe ausreicht, um alle Mobs perfekt zu tanken. Die AoE Talente vieler DD erzeugen weitaus mehr Aggro, als z.B. die Weihe vom Pala allein. Ein Paladin hat zwar noch andere Fähigkeiten, welche dann aber auch nicht alle Ziele treffen, so dass immer mal der eine oder andere Mob abhauen kann. Und es gibt auch nicht umsonst Addons wie Omen, dass man mal einen Blick auf die Aggro wirft.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob du schon mal einen Tank gespielt hast, aber deinen Aussagen nach zufolge habe ich da leichte zweifel dran. Denn auch einem Tank sind gewisse Dinge wichtig, damit eine Instanz reibungslos abläuft. Es sagt ja auch keiner, dass DD nicht bomben dürfen, aber ein paar Sekunden sollte man dem Tank schon geben, um die Aggro auch wirklich zu kassieren. Zumal es auch Klassen gibt, die aggroreduzierende Talente haben aber nicht jeder Spieler diese einsetzt. Und du brauchst nicht zu glauben, dass die Tanks nicht auch ihr bestes geben um ihren Teil zum Erfolg beizutragen. Aber es gibt z.B. auch Situationen in denen ein Tank gestunnt ist und die DD trotzdem drauf losholzen obwohl man es in einem Raid dann im TS ankündigt. Und gerade AoE Attacken erzeugen ein hohes Maß an Bedrohung und wenn man sehr große Mobgruppen tankt wie in ICC, dann ist es leider nicht immer Möglich alle Mobs wieder einzufangen, die einem ausgerissen sind, da mann halt maximal 2x innerhalb kürzester Zeit spotten kann. 

Und gerade in ICC sollte wegen des 30% Buffs der Enrage-Timer wohl kaum noch eine Rolle spielen. Die Bosse waren auch schon ohne den Timer relativ gut zu legen.
Ich selber spiele auch Schadensklassen und kann auch gut Schaden austeilen, aber wenn man auch einen Tank spielt, weiß man auch worauf es dann in der anderen Rolle ankommt.
Falls du noch keinen Tank gespielt haben solltest, bitte ich dich an dieser Stelle darum doch auch mal einen Tank zu spielen. Vllt. hättest du deinen Text dann ein wenig anders verfasst.


----------



## wertzû (2. August 2010)

SireS schrieb:


> Jo Jung, du hast vielleicht n bißchen viel gespielt, selten soviel Schwachsinn gelesen. DDs haben keine Verantwortung zu tragen, viele von ihnen benehmen sich wie Graf Rotz nur weil sie in ner ach so einfachen hero ini sind und meinen sie hätten die dicksten Eier von allen. Geh mal wieder an die frische Luft, Jung.



ui, nochnie soviel mist gelesen. Ich habe nie was von Heroes geschrieben, und du bei uns hat der DD im Raid die wichtigste verantwortung, also halt einfach die schnautze und geh du zuerst an die frische Luft bevor du sowas postest!

(und btw schonmal was von 5 mal in der woche 4h raid? (meine einzige spielzeit bevor du mich als suchti abstempelst), als dd musst du mehr überwachen als alle anderen, da kriegt man leicht kopfweh)


----------



## timminator (2. August 2010)

Hm werd ich auch meine bescheidene Meinung dazu abgeben.
Habe (und mache dies immer noch) den Conten sowohl mit einem Tank ( Paladin ) als auch einem DD (Schurken) gespielt und muss einfach sagen, das die Schwierigkeit des tankens einfach ein Witz is. Ich hatte bei keinem der 12 Bosse in Icc irgendwelche Probleme diese zu Tanken. Die paar adds bei Traumi an sich zu binden is genau so einfach wie das bisschen movement bei Sindragosa und beim Lichking. Da finde ich es bei weitem schwerer meinen Schurken zu spielen.
Zu den 5er Heros: Meistens halt ich da mit meinem Pala die aggro und wenns ma nicht klappt auch egal. In 90% der Fälle können die Leute die genug Schaden fahren um mir die Aggro zu klauen die Mobs sowieso selber tanken und wenns ma nicht klappt, tja pech gehabt.
Mit meinem Schurken klopp ich auch immer voll drauf und wenn ich dann ma Aggro bekomme weil Schurkenhandel cd hat, auch egal hab genug Talente zum Überleben.
Und allgemein in Raids wo es um Bossaggro geht: Da hat man sowieso nen Schurken oder Hunter dabei um am Anfang genug Aggro aufzubauen und später kommt dann eh keiner mehr an den Tank ran wenn der vernünftig seine Rota runter spielt.


----------



## Latharíl (2. August 2010)

*nähkästchen aufmacht*
ich hab vor kurzer zeit meinen dk ausgebraben *wahrscheinlich interessiert des jetzt keine sau* und hab den mal als bluttank in ne hero geschickt...gear war noch auf pdk niveau, critimmun 35k hp oder so um den reh. ich hab noch angekündigt, dass ich mit der bluttankskillung und im allgemeinen mim dk nicht mehr so vertraut bin, als ich mit 4 lustigen streitern in der grube gelandet bin. bis zu diesem ick-boss gings gut. dann aber hat die katze gemeint alle adds pullen zu müssen und der hunter hat per misdirect sein übriges getan. der mage kam auf die idee sich auf ne sichere seite zu blinzeln und landete beim boss. 
unnötig zu sagen das es ein wipe wurde.
in folgedessen wurden mir auf netter weise und sehr detailiert erklärt was ich sie alles könne und das ich nicht tanken könne..nach diesem erlebnis hatte ich aber auch nicht mehr das bedürfnis den dk als tank einzusetzen...und wenns jedem so geht, der sich nach langer pause wieder in ne klasse einfinden muss oder überhaupt frisch als tank anfängt, dann werden die ganzen dds, die hier grad rumjammern irgendwann ohne tank da stehen und sehen wo sie bleiben


----------



## Latharíl (2. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> ui, nochnie soviel mist gelesen. Ich habe nie was von Heroes geschrieben, und du bei uns hat der DD im Raid die wichtigste verantwortung, also halt einfach die schnautze und geh du zuerst an die frische Luft bevor du sowas postest!
> 
> (und btw schonmal was von 5 mal in der woche 4h raid? (meine einzige spielzeit bevor du mich als suchti abstempelst), als dd musst du mehr überwachen als alle anderen, da kriegt man leicht kopfweh)



hö? seit wann? als dd is deine einzige aufgabe zu überleben und währendessen den boss zu kloppen...im gegensatz zum tank...der muss drauf achten, dass sich besagter boss nicht wie ne dampfwalze durch die dds pflügt..oder die heiler, die dafür sorgen müssen, dass die movementfails der dds ausgeheilt werden...
also erzähl mir nichts von "dds haben sooo viel verantwortung, da tut einem der kopf weh"
ich spiel sowohl heiler, wie dd wie tank im raid...un ich hab nur als dd nie kopfweh nach den 4h. (und auch ich raide 5x die woche als dd)
beim heiler is es am schlimmsten- vor allem in randomraids- un als tank..nja..da is es nur beim trash manchmal bissi stressig wenn da wieder son selbstmordmage/hexer/schurke/hunter loslegt


----------



## Shendria (2. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> ui, nochnie soviel mist gelesen. Ich habe nie was von Heroes geschrieben, und du bei uns hat der DD im Raid die wichtigste verantwortung, also halt einfach die schnautze und geh du zuerst an die frische Luft bevor du sowas postest!
> 
> (und btw schonmal was von 5 mal in der woche 4h raid? (meine einzige spielzeit bevor du mich als suchti abstempelst), als dd musst du mehr überwachen als alle anderen, da kriegt man leicht kopfweh)




Ich hab schon lang net mehr so gelacht.... DD und die größte Verantwortung im Raid? In den Raid möcht ich auch.... Dann brauch ich als Heiler net mehr mir die Finger wundheilen weil die DD wieder zu blöd sind aus nem Feuer rauszugehn usw. DD sind schon immer diejenigen gewesen die am wenigsten Verantwortung gehabt haben...
Trotzdem danke für diese Erheiterung an nem Tag mit schlechtem Wetter und kurz vor Arbeitsschluß..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náshera (2. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> ui, nochnie soviel mist gelesen. Ich habe nie was von Heroes geschrieben, und du bei uns hat der DD im Raid die wichtigste verantwortung, also halt einfach die schnautze und geh du zuerst an die frische Luft bevor du sowas postest!
> 
> (und btw schonmal was von 5 mal in der woche 4h raid? (meine einzige spielzeit bevor du mich als suchti abstempelst), als dd musst du mehr überwachen als alle anderen, da kriegt man leicht kopfweh)



Wie mein Vorposter schon schreibt, wenn die DD´s die wichtigste Rolle in einem Raid trägt, dann möchte ich auch bei euch mit, aber bitte als Healer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 abstauben ohne was zu tun, besser geht es nicht^^ Nein mal im ernst. Das glaubst du doch jetzt selber nicht, was du da geschrieben hast oder? Man könnte ja meinen euer Raid besteht nur aus DD´s. Bestimmt witzig nen Mage der nen Boss tankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Also da ich Healer bin, bekomm ich schon einiges mit, was falsch läuft und leider sind es immer die DD´s die verkacken, ist einfach so. Bleiben in bösen Dingen stehen, weil sie noch schnell ihren Cast durchbringen wollen, weil sonst Dps Verlust, nur weiter bringt das keinen. Healer und Tanks müssen dann eure Fehler ausbaden, kein Bock mehr drauf... Lernt endlich euch zu bewegen und eure Klasse richtig zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun zum TE... Ich gehe sogut wie keine Heroinis mehr, weils einfach zu blöde ist. Aus einfachem Grund, nicht weil der Tank die Aggro nicht halten kann, sondern weil manche DD´s einfach nicht ihren Kopf einsetzen und meinen pullen zu müssen. Diese lasse ich dann auch sterben und rezz diese auch nicht, mir doch egal, zum einen selber Schuld und es sind deren Reppkosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Viele nutzen auch nicht ihre Klassenfähigkeiten, wie Totstellen usw., auch eindeutig verkackt.

So long Nashi


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. August 2010)

tanken wird echt überbewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als ob das so eine schwere aufgabe wäre gerade wenn man nur einen einzelnen boss vor sich hat ^^
und ich darf das behaupten ich habe selber 3 tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die heiler dürfen sich gerne beschweren (besonders wenn ein boss aoe effekte macht) aber tanks mal bitte leise sein - die firma dankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honores (2. August 2010)

Zum Teil gebe ich dir recht, zum Teil aber auch unrecht.

Aber erstmal vorweg:
Stirbt der Tank, ist der Heiler schuld.
Stirbt der Heiler, ist der Tank schuld.
Stirbt der DD, ist er in 90% der Fälle selber schuld.

Ich spiele selber alle dreit Arten aktiv (oder zumindest habe ich es bis vor kurzem) und muss sagen:
Als Tank (Def-Warri) die Aggro nicht zu halten, ist mir nur selten bis nie passiert. Klar gibt es hier und da DD´s die anfangen dmg in die Mobs rein zu halten bevor die erste AoE Fähigkeit der Tanks drin ist, aber mal ehrlich, wofür hat man nen Massenspott??? Dann geht der halt direkt beim pull einer Mob grp raus, dann hat man ein wenig Zeit um seinen eigenen AoE rein zu drücken und dann klappt das auch wieder mit den Nachbarn... öhm, DD´s. Es gibt wiederrum auch Tanks die noch nicht so pralle equipt sind (was man recht zügig am gs in ner rnd ini erkennt) die dann in die inis gehen um an ihr Equip zu kommen. Da muss man dann als DDler halt mal aufpassen und ein wenig zurückschrauben. Die Hauptsache ist man kommt zügig durch die ini ohne zwischendurch groß rezzen zu müssen.

Als DD hab ich es bis dato auch nur selten geschafft nem Tank die Aggro zu nehmen, außer er war wirklich noch nicht pralle equipt. Hier kommen die Aggroreduzierenden Skills in den Talentbäumen ins spiel oder einfach Klassenspeziefische Skills. Oder man spielt Nachtelf und freut sich über Schattenmimik. Klar, ich will auch schnell durch die inis (weswegen ich als tank auch immer zügig pulle) aber als DD hab ich mich der Geschwindigkeit des Tanks anzupassen. Da kommt auch wieder die allseits bekannte Antankzeit ins spiel. 3-5sek nach dem Pull erst rein zu feuern was geht tut auch keinem weh, außer man braucht es für sein Ego. Ende vom Lied: Max. ne Halbe Stunde für die Ini und keine Toten.

Heiler sich: Ganz einfaches schema. Meint der DD pullen zu müssen, kann er gucken wie er sich heilt, da drück ich keine Taste. Wenn DD´s pullen wollen sollen die nen Tank spielen und sich als Tank und nicht als DD anmelden. Pullen ist und bleibt Tank sache außer der Tank sagt was anderes (BC Zeit Sheep-pull als Beispiel). Auf beschwerden der DD´s geh ich dann schon gar nicht ein weil da eh nur rumgeheule kommt warum kein Heal kam, meint der DD dann noch das ich ihn rezze und bleibt liegen, tja... kann er von mir aus da auch verrotten (erst gestern abend mit nem lvl 70 Twink in Burg normal gehabt, wipe, alle laufen, der DD bleibt liegen und als man ihn drauf anspricht kommt die Antwort: Der Heiler kann doch rezzen. Hier sollte ich erwähnen das der Heiler mein Bruder ist und nur wenige Meter von mir weg saß, da ist es leicht sich abzusprechen, vor allem wenn man die gleiche Meinung hat. Der DD bleibt weiter liegen, ich pulle weiter, er verlässt die grp. Tja er hat den CD auf die Anmeldung, nicht ich, da wäre er mit 1min laufen besser bedient gewesen)
Ok, es kann auch mal versehentlich vorkommen das der DD overnuked, dann bekommt er auch seinen heal (Pala mit Flamme aufem Tank lassen grüßen). Kommt es aber immer wieder vor und ich sehe über Ziel des Ziels das er auch noch nen andern Mob angreift als der Tank, ist es ihm gesichert das er keinen heal bekommt.

Jetzt ist aber auch noch dazu zu sagen, das es solche und solche gibt. Man kann teilweise ja schon anfangen ne Party zu geben wenn man in ner Handelsüblichen hero ini mal nen Buff bekommt (vor allem von den DD´s) die das vorran kommen dann nur unterstützen. Gibt aber leider auch Krieger Tanks die eine Fähigkeit mitskillen und ich mich fragen warum sie das machen, wenn sie die nicht benutzen. Das ist eine der wenigen dinge auf die ich in ner rnd ini achte. Einer der DD´s hat immer meine Wachsamkeit.

Kurz um, jeder kann da mist bauen, da ist keiner ausgeschlossen. Aber man sollte die Fehler immer erst bei sich suchen und nicht bei den DD´s/Tanks/Heilern. Und anstatt direkt zu flamen oder rum zu heulen in instanzen könnte man ja auch mal konstruktive Tipps bringen. Aber das ist leider meistens zu viel verlangt.  Als DD einfach mal gucken was für ein gear der Tank hat, dann weiß man schon was man machen kann und was nicht. Peinlich ist nur ein Tank der nen 900000000000000000000GS hat und es dennoch nicht schafft die Aggro zu halten, dann ist da doch was schief gelaufen und man sollte Skillung und die Prio liste nochmal überprüfen, damit ist einem meisten schon geholfen.

So long


----------



## Figetftw! (2. August 2010)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Unsichtbarkeit geht im Kampf nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch


----------



## Raven1980 (2. August 2010)

Honores schrieb:


> Aber erstmal vorweg:
> Stirbt der Tank, ist der Heiler schuld.
> Stirbt der Heiler, ist der Tank schuld.
> Stirbt der DD, ist er in 90% der Fälle selber schuld.











Oder der Hunter! ;-P


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (2. August 2010)

ein guter dd kann mit seiner aggro umgehn, isn tank schwächer dann fahr ich den dmg halt zurück und nehm aggroreduzierende fertigkeiten her.
der threat is genauso idiotisch wie die heulfreds der tanks. 
ich spiel nen pala tank und diverse nah und fernkampfdds und bis jetzt wars immer so dasses um den skill der spieler ging wie mit der aggro umgegangen wird. 
aggrokontrolle is kein kunststück.
naja die dies beherrschen wissens ja selber und die anderen machen halt weiterhin sinnlose threads auf...

gruss


----------



## Badumsaen (2. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Und habt endlich mal Respekt vor der Arbeit eines Damagedealers!! Es ist die schwerste Arbeit die es gibt.



Selten so gelacht. Frag mal nen Arkanmage ob die arbeit so schwer is^^ Und so nebenbei, für kein Geld der Welt würde ich in icc Heiler sein wollen. Da gehts nämlich ab wie schmitz katze.


----------



## Yinj (2. August 2010)

Wolfsherz1982 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Möglichkeit d) ?
> 
> Die DD lernen verdammt nochmal ihre Klasse zu spielen und verwenden einen einzigen beschissenen global Cooldown, womöglich noch vor dem Kampf, wo kein DPS Verlust eintritt, um Fähigkeiten wie Irreführung, Schurkenhandel etc. einzusetzen? Zumindest in Raids wird ja wohl mindestens eine Klasse dabei sein die sowas beherrscht. Dann darf die entsprechende Person sogar sofort und volle Kanne Schaden fahren, weil je mehr Schaden, desto mehr Aggro für den Tank. Stur auf die AoE Taste hämmern oder dergleichen ist nämlich NICHT, ich wiederhole NICHT "das BESTE geben", das würde erfordern auch mal das Gehirn einzuschalten.
> 
> Tante Edith sagt btw. grad, dass eigentlich ALLE DD Klassen auch so tolle Fähigkeiten wie Unsichtbarkeit, Eisblock, Verblassen, Schattenmimik (haben sogar alle Klassen einer Rasse), Vanish, Totstellen, Seele brechen usw. haben, die im Falle eines versehentlichen Aggro ziehens auch gerne mal vor dem Tod schützen wenn man sie gleich einsetzt, falls ein Mob oder gar ein Boss sich auf einen zubewegt und man nicht noch unbedingt seinen einen Cast durchbringen will, der womöglich zwar 10k Schaden macht, aber auch dazu führt das man den Rest vom Kampf am Boden liegend verbringt, wodurch der Raid womöglich 1 Mio. Schadenspunkte einbüst. Diese Fähigkeiten kann man sogar einsetzen BEVOR man Aggro zieht um diese zu reduzieren, vorausgesetzt man hämmert natürlich nicht grad Brain-AFK auf irgendwelche Tasten, sondern beherrscht wie oben erwähnt seine Klasse.



Naja habe schon Tanks erlebt die selbst mit irreführung und Schurkenhandel einfach mla zu blöd sind um Agrro zumachen. Außerdem ist es Aufgabe des TANKS die Aggro aufzubaun, Irreführung und Schurkenhandel können mal als kleine Unterstützung am Anfang eingesetzt werden. Und AOE ist denke ich mla in fast jeder Hero das beste weils schneller ist, außer vllt in denn 3 ICC Instanzen.

Und sag plx Tante Edith das z.b DK´s keine solche fähigkeit haben.

Außerdem denken ich das jeder DD in der Lage sein sollte auf Omen zu schaun und wenn er sieht er ist nah am Tank dann soll er folgendes tun:
a) Tank sagen er soll mehr aggro machen
b) paar sec die Finger ausruhen
und c) falls er a) und b) nicht mag... Gepflegt sterben gehn und mit ehre vllt noch ein Mob mitreisen.

MFG Yinj


----------



## Thori'dal (2. August 2010)

tz
dd is der schwerste job überhaupt wie?
ich zwing keinen der sich hinter meinen cha stellt während der sich in die fresse hauen lässt
immer auf schnell schnell zu machen 
dieses blöde damagemeter zeug is es doch was die meisten dds so anspornt
nach dem motto "hauptsache den größten haben"
mich regt das so auf wenn ich ne ini gehe und wirklich keiner KEINER
auf mein target geht. jeder dd nimmt n anderen damit er das potenzial seiner klasse
am besten ausnutzen und so seinen schaden erwirtschaftet.
da wundert man sich dann noch warum's so wenig tanks und 
so viele tank-beschwerde-threads

ich unterstell nicht jedem dd so zu denken


----------



## Terminsel (2. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> hö? seit wann? als dd is deine einzige aufgabe zu überleben und währendessen den boss zu kloppen...im gegensatz zum tank...der muss drauf achten, dass sich besagter boss nicht wie ne dampfwalze durch die dds pflügt..oder die heiler, die dafür sorgen müssen, dass die movementfails der dds ausgeheilt werden...
> also erzähl mir nichts von "dds haben sooo viel verantwortung, da tut einem der kopf weh"
> ich spiel sowohl heiler, wie dd wie tank im raid...un ich hab nur als dd nie kopfweh nach den 4h. (und auch ich raide 5x die woche als dd)
> beim heiler is es am schlimmsten- vor allem in randomraids- un als tank..nja..da is es nur beim trash manchmal bissi stressig wenn da wieder son selbstmordmage/hexer/schurke/hunter loslegt



Man muss das differenziert betrachten. Im Raid - und auch je nach Gruppe - erwarten die einzelnen Mitglieder, ob nun DD, Tank oder Heiler, von Kampf zu Kampf immer mal wieder Sonderaufgaben.

Als DD hat man es bei Bossen leicht, wenn
- man ohne große Unterbrechungen seine Rota/Prio-Liste abarbeiten kann
- sich wenig bewegen muss
- man keine Sonderaufgaben hat

Schwierig wird es bei Bossen, bei denen man Sonderaufgaben erfüllen muss. Mein Vergelter bekommt häufig Spezialaufgaben in Raids und ich muss sagen, wenn das der Fall ist, ist es schon auf eine gewisse Weise anstrengend.

Jedoch gilt das für Tanks und Heiler gleichermaßen. Die Aufgaben sind so lange leicht, wie diese einfach ihr Ding durchziehen können.

Man kann also allgemein nicht davon sprechen, dass irgendeine der drei Gruppen mehr Verantwortung hat, als die beiden anderen. Fakt ist: Erfolgreich ist man nur durch gutes Zusammenspiel aller drei Gruppen. Und damit sollte diese leidige Diskusion eigentlich beendet sein... wird sie aber nicht, wie ich das Forum hier kenne.

Edit: Nur mal so am Rande: Deine Formullierung könnte man ebensogut auf Tanks anwenden. Die müssen nämlich auch "nur" darauf achten, zu überleben und den Boss/die Mobs bei sich behalten. Zu behaupten, dass Tanks und Heiler durchweg die einzigen sind, die Verantwortung tragen, zeigt mangelndes Spielverständnis.


----------



## Shileah (2. August 2010)

Falls das noch nicht erwähnt wurde - als Eule hat man leider gar keine klassenspezifischen Aggroreduzierer, wenns Omen kracht (man kann - und sollte! verminderten Aggroaufbau skillen, aber sowas hübsches wie Eisblock hat das Huhn leider nicht). Für Hordeneulen bedeutet dies dann also - Aggro gezogen, guggstu doof. Hoffen auf Tank und Heiler. Stirbt die Hoffnung, stirbt das Huhn. Allyeulen können immerhin noch ihre Schattenmimik zünden, bringt nur leider auch nicht immer was...

Ich versuch mit allen meinen Eulen (ja. ich habe diverse) immer so zu spielen, dass es der Gruppe am meisten Nutzen bringt. Heißt eben neben Decursen, wenns der Heiler nicht kann, neben Anregen, neben CC wenn nötig, neben schnell nen HoT schmeißen wenn der Heiler es aus welchem Grund auch immer grad nich kann und der Tank am abnippeln ist, neben allem was dazu gehört halt eben auch, dass ich bemüht bin, dem Tank nicht die Aggro zu klauen. Ich denke da jetzt auch nur an Inis, denn im Raid ist das eh was anderes mit ausgesuchteren Leuten; aber trotz aller Vorsicht passierts auch mir manchmal. Man ist zwar recht hoch in der Aggro, aber noch sicher vorm Aggroziehen. Zack, böööööser SF-Crit und der Tank grad net aufgepasst... wenn dann der nächste Bolt schon fliegt, kanns eng werden. 

Es gibt allerdings viele verdammt doofe DDs da draußen. Ich liebe die Exemplare, die selbst bei einzelnen Bossen (!!!) AE machen. Die sind doch dann echt zu doof für alles... Ich kann den Frust so mancher Tanks und Heiler gut verstehen. Was dieser Thread soll von wegen, als DD hätte man ja so ne riesen Verantwortung, bleh bleh... Schätzchen, Teil Deiner Verantwortung ist es einfach mal, Dich auch der Gruppe anzupassen. Und wenn der Tank und/oder der Heiler nicht so auf Zack sind, dann kannste Dich drüber ärgern, es ins Tagebuch schreiben oder es Mami petzen, Du brauchst es aber eben diesem Tank/Heiler NICHT zu demonstrieren, was für ein pöser pöser Versager er doch ist, indem Du alles umbolzt, was bei drei nicht auffe Bäume ist und hinterher womöglich schön auf Tuchfühlung mit Dir selbst gehen weil Du ja soooo schööööne GROOOOOSSE Zahlen im Recount hast.

Recount only, Rest is mir doch egal-DDS = Dummie-DDs. Is halt so. Mission failed.


----------



## Thori'dal (2. August 2010)

jemand sollte mal einen serverweiten tankstreik organisieren


----------



## wonder123 (2. August 2010)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht. Frag mal nen Arkanmage ob die arbeit so schwer is^^ Und so nebenbei, für kein Geld der Welt würde ich in icc Heiler sein wollen. Da gehts nämlich ab wie schmitz katze.



wieso hast du mir das nich gesagt bevor ich vom palatank auf palaheiler gespecct hab? xD 

also tanken is meiner meinung ziemlich einfach.. solange man nur ein ziel hat und nich unbedingt kiten muss oder son schrott . 
dds haben den leichtesten job... steht man mal im feuer unterbricht man einfach mal paar sek den dmg und rennt da raus... oder halt nich und man ist tot.
heiler haben von allen den schwersten job , stehen wir mal im feuer und unterbrechen die heilung für 5 sek (bsp healpala) liegt der tank sofort im dreck und man wird geflamed.. also muss man laufen casten laufen casten laufen casten (bsp) um nich zu verrecken und um nich den tank verrecken zu lassen.. dazu muss man noch genau darauf achten wen man heilen muss und gucken das man den überblick behält. natürlich hat man auch zu heilen wenn man grade im eisblock bei sindra steckt... 

mein FAZIT: Tanks haben die größte Verantwortung aber keinesfalls den schwersten job. 
DD´s haben 0 verantwortung und den leichtesten job
Heiler haben eine sehr große verantwortung und den schwersten job.


----------



## Latharíl (2. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> *Edit: Nur mal so am Rande: Deine Formullierung könnte man ebensogut auf Tanks anwenden. Die müssen nämlich auch "nur" darauf achten, zu überleben und den Boss/die Mobs bei sich behalten. Zu behaupten, dass Tanks und Heiler durchweg die einzigen sind, die Verantwortung tragen, zeigt mangelndes Spielverständnis.*



beweis mir das gegenteil...klar, dds mit spezialaufgaben- dds, die dispellen müssen oder ähnliches- haben da schon ne große verantwortung, aber im prinzip schaukeln sie sich, was aufgabe und verantwortung angeht, die eier.
und wenn ich mangelndes spielverständnis hab- deiner meinung nach- dann wunderts mich, warum ich dennoch so erfolgreich mit tank, heiler, dd in raids unterwegs bin *genug geprotzt*

tanks haben vllt nich DIE verantwortung zu tragen, die heiler haben...aber fakt is, dass n tank mehr zu tun hat als nen dd....ich verweise an dieser stelle gern auf lady deathwhisper hero - im 25er- da hat n dd nur eine aufgabe: auf seine aggro zu achten un ncih mal das schaffen die meisten..im vergleich zu den tanks..die müssen drauf achten, dass sie trotz debuff aggro aufbauen/halten und die adds getankt bekommen...und das ist meistens nich leicht

im allgemeinen haben dds weniger verantwortung als heiler und tanks- es sei denn sie haben sonderaufgaben..aber nur dann kannste ne ausnahme machen


----------



## Lokibu (2. August 2010)

Die letzten paar Beiträge fand ich schon sinnvoll. Aber bitte immer im Zusammenhang sehen.

Wenn die DDs sich zurückhalten und der damage reicht nicht, dann muss der Tank noch etwas üben oder equip farmen. Aber wenn der Damage reicht, dann können die DDs aufs Aggro achten.




> Selten so gelacht. Frag mal nen Arkanmage ob die arbeit so schwer is^^ Und so nebenbei, für kein Geld der Welt würde ich in icc Heiler sein wollen. Da gehts nämlich ab wie schmitz katze.



Also als Arkanmage bin ich immer ganz fertig mit den nerven, wenn ich auf neue Ziele umschwenken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu ICC heilen, das ist einfacher als in Randomheroinis zu heilen. Jedenfalls in der Gilde sehe ich das so.


----------



## Blablubs (2. August 2010)

Das ist doch alles Schwachsinn hier. Teilweise hab ich das Gefühl, dass Leute schreiben, die das gar nicht wirklich vergleichen können, weil sie immer nur eine Rolle im Raid spielen, sonst würde hier nicht so viel Mist stehen. Heiler und Tanks sind generell beides nicht schwerer als DDs zu spielen. Jeder von ihnen hat eine Art Rotation, Prioritätenliste oder ähnliches, die man, zugeschnitten auf den jeweiligen Bossfight, durchziehen muss, und vertraut mir, da ist nichts von schwer, das hat alles nur was mit Aufnahmefähigkeit zu tun, mehr nicht. Die Schwierigkeit einer Rolle kann man höchstens im Bezug auf bestimmte Bosskämpfe beziehen, so wird zum Beispiel niemand bestreiten, dass Meeles bei Saurfang die einfachste Rolle haben. Es gibt Bosse, bei denen Tanks und Heiler sich mal anstrengen müssen, ein krasses Beispiel für Anspruch an die Tanks war wohl das Tanken der Feuerelementare bei Illidan, das brauchte schon ein bisschen Übung bis man da den Dreh raushatte, genau so wie die Heiler bei Bossen wie Mu'ru 1.0 oder Arthas HC richtig ranklotzen müssen. Es gibt aber auch viele Bosse, bei denen Heiler und Tanks keine besonders schwere Aufgabe haben, und das ist meiner Meinung nach bei den meisten Bossen der Fall. Wenn ich hier schon als Beispiel Lady Deathwhisper lese kommts mir hoch, kaum muss ein Tank mal mehr als 1 Target tanken und jede Minute mal die Spotttaste drücken ist der Boss für den Durchschnittstrottel so schwer, dass er davon Kopfschmerzen bekommt, herzlichen Glückwunsch, ihr seid Generation WotlK! Jedenfalls haben bei diesen Bossen die DDs die stressigere Rolle, da sie unter einem höheren Wettbewerbsdruck stehen als Heiler oder Tanks, wer seinen Schaden nicht macht wird in einem progressorientiertem Raid auf lange Sicht aussortiert bzw. zumindest immer öfter auf die Ersatzbank gesetzt, während die DDs also bei den vermeintlich einfachen Bossen immer noch alles geben spielen Heiler und Tanks schon gelangweilt mit einer Hand am Sack.


----------



## Latharíl (2. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> [was auch immer]



mhm...warst du schon mal icc auf hero raiden?
wenn nein, dann weißt du nicht wie es is als tank beier lady...vor allem im 25er hero...
klar, haben tanks ne prio, die sie abarbeiten müssen, aber dennoch haben sie ne größere verantwortung als dds...un es kommt nich nur auf den dmg an, der n dd macht..sondern auch aufs movement...


----------



## wertzû (2. August 2010)

Náshera schrieb:


> Wie mein Vorposter schon schreibt, wenn die DD´s die wichtigste Rolle in einem Raid trägt, dann möchte ich auch bei euch mit, aber bitte als Healer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich spiel heiler auf 11/12 hm niveau, dd auch, tank nicht (25). Retri als dd und Priester als Heiler, ich heil als priester so leicht durch, muss mich nicht bewegen da alle sich für mich bewegen, nur wenn was wichtiges ist darf ich mich bewegen. Ich dqarf als ret, dauer gruppe mitheilen, hände verteilen, nachbuffen. Unsere gilde war unter Top 100 bis ich aufgehört hab mit paladin zu spielen(danach ging gilde wegen paar anderen sachen zu nichte)

Und verushc mal nen boss mit 23 heilern udn 2 tanks zu machen, wirst nedmal ersten boss schaffen. DDs haben die wichtigste aufgabe (ichkönnt mir nen 25 paladin/schamanen raid vorstellen (prot aber als tanks). Wetten die würden icc 25 normal schaffen wenn sie gut equipt sind?)


----------



## Blablubs (2. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> mhm...warst du schon mal icc auf hero raiden?
> wenn nein, dann weißt du nicht wie es is als tank beier lady...vor allem im 25er hero...
> klar, haben tanks ne prio, die sie abarbeiten müssen, aber dennoch haben sie ne größere verantwortung als dds...un es kommt nich nur auf den dmg an, der n dd macht..sondern auch aufs movement...



Ehm ja, keine Angst, ich weiß wovon ich rede. Dann schieß mal los, was du bei Deathwhisper so anspruchsvoll findest. Es spawnt ne Addwelle, man tankt die, hat zusätzlich in jedem 25er mit halbwegs gescheitem Setup noch einen Rogue/Hunter im Rücken, der einen unterstützt. Und in Phase 2 zieht man den Boss ein Stück und spricht sich ab und zu mit den anderen Tanks ab bzgl. dem Tanken der Adds und dem Abspotten, wow, was für eine Herausforderung. Das Tanks eine größere Verantwortung haben als DD's stimmt, liegt aber auch nur daran, dass sich die Verantwortung der DD's auf 15+ Leute aufteilt während die Verantwortung der Tanks auf 2-3 Leuten liegt. Und aufs Movement kommts bei jeder Rolle im Raid an, in so fern ist das Schwachsinn, das hier anzuführen.


----------



## Thori'dal (2. August 2010)

fixfox10 schrieb:


> Einerseits: Hübsch geschrieben, auch für 3 Uhr nachts. GZ dazu.
> 
> Andererseits: Du irrst. Natürlich gehen Tanks und auch Heiler mit nem anderen Gedanken in eine Ini, nämlich (das unterstelle ich jetzt mal) übernehmen sie die Verantwortung für den Haufen.
> 
> ...



dieser beitrag ist der beste
den ich in meinen 4 jahren wow je gelesenhabe...nein lesen durfte
genial trifft es 
genie kann ich nur sagen


----------



## Latharíl (2. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Ehm ja, keine Angst, ich weiß wovon ich rede. Dann schieß mal los, was du bei Deathwhisper so anspruchsvoll findest. Es spawnt ne Addwelle, man tankt die, hat zusätzlich in jedem 25er mit halbwegs gescheitem Setup noch einen Rogue/Hunter im Rücken, der einen unterstützt. Und in Phase 2 zieht man den Boss ein Stück und spricht sich ab und zu mit den anderen Tanks ab bzgl. dem Tanken der Adds und dem Abspotten, wow, was für eine Herausforderung. Das Tanks eine größere Verantwortung haben als DD's stimmt, liegt aber auch nur daran, dass sich die Verantwortung der DD's auf 15+ Leute aufteilt während die Verantwortung der Tanks auf 2-3 Leuten liegt. Und aufs Movement kommts bei jeder Rolle im Raid an, in so fern ist das Schwachsinn, das hier anzuführen.



bei uns tankt ein tank die adds, einer den boss komplett durch...da haben dds nur eine aufgabe: auf die aggro zu achten...
hast du icc schon mal getankt?
oder geheilt?
unsre rouges schmeißen ihren schurkenhandel auf den boss..aber wenn da mal 4 mages mit hero gear draufholzen..viel spaß beim aggro halten
unsre hunter schießen die adds zu....hero spawnen ja von beiden seiten adds, wenn mich nich alles täuscht- aber ich hab ja keine ahnung mit 12/12 hm im 10er und 11/12 hm im 25er...is scho recht

nettes beispiel is auch halion hero:
tanks müssen das dicke add tanken, den boss drehen, den boss tanken..die dds müssen hierbei nur laufen und das richtige ziel umhaun- wuuhuuu sauschwer


----------



## bstr (2. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> DDs haben die wichtigste aufgabe (ichkönnt mir nen 25 paladin/schamanen raid vorstellen (prot aber als tanks). Wetten die würden icc 25 normal schaffen wenn sie gut equipt sind?)


 entweder spielst du auf nem private server mit godmode oder schlicht: selfowned... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr (die Meisten, vor Allem der TE) sollten sich mal ihre Gülle durchlesen die sie hier geschrieben haben. Es ist schlichtweg so, das kein Raid ohne Heiler, ohne DD's oder ohne Tank auskommt, man braucht eben alle Drei. Je besser diese zusammenspielen, desto weiter kommt man eben, überlegt Euch einfach mal was Ihr für die andere Klasse tun könnt und was sie für Euch macht und geht nicht aufeinander los.. Und mal ganz nebenbei, das ist nur ein Multiplayer-Spiel, ein Multiplayer-Spiel für das ihr monatlich Geld zahlt, also solltet ihr Euch entweder daran gewöhnen das man in WoW zusammenspielt oder einfach SuperMario zocken gehen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man wäre ich froh, ihr Pappnasen könntet mal die alten 40er AQ & Naxx Raids miterleben, das war noch wahres Teamplay. Teileweise mit Healern die out of combat geblieben sind um rezzen zu können...


----------



## Blablubs (2. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> bei uns tankt ein tank die adds, einer den boss komplett durch...da haben dds nur eine aufgabe: auf die aggro zu achten...
> hast du icc schon mal getankt?
> oder geheilt?
> unsre rouges schmeißen ihren schurkenhandel auf den boss..aber wenn da mal 4 mages mit hero gear draufholzen..viel spaß beim aggro halten
> ...



Mit eurer Taktik ist Deathwhisper ja noch einfacher.. und da verteidigst du ernsthaft noch die Aufgabe der Tanks, wenn ihr ihnen scheinbar noch nichtmal mehr das Spotten zutraut?
ICC Normal hab ich mit einem Twink getankt, ja, im Main-Raid jeden Boss schon sowohl als Heiler als auch als DD im Hardmode gemacht.
Wenn du vom 25er redest is es übrigens egal ob Normal oder Heroic, da spawnen so oder so von beiden Seiten Adds. Und ich bitte dich, wenn schon einen "Oh lol, schau mal meinen Contentstatus!!11"-Flame, dann doch wenigstens mit Arthas HM down, mit 30% Buff ist 11/12 im 25er HC jetzt keine große Kunst mehr.
Halion ist allerdings wirklich ein gutes Beispiel für einen Boss, bei dem Tanks es nicht leicht haben, ändert aber nichts daran, dass es davon nicht so viele gibt, als dass es die Aussage, dass Tanks es im Allgemeinen schwerer hätten, rechtfertigt.


----------



## Latharíl (2. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Mit eurer Taktik ist Deathwhisper ja noch einfacher.. und da verteidigst du ernsthaft noch die Aufgabe der Tanks, wenn ihr ihnen scheinbar noch nichtmal mehr das Spotten zutraut?
> ICC Normal hab ich mit einem Twink getankt, ja, im Main-Raid jeden Boss schon sowohl als Heiler als auch als DD im Hardmode gemacht.
> Wenn du vom 25er redest is es übrigens egal ob Normal oder Heroic, da spawnen so oder so von beiden Seiten Adds. Und ich bitte dich, wenn schon einen "Oh lol, schau mal meinen Contentstatus!!11"-Flame, dann doch wenigstens mit Arthas HM down, mit 30% Buff ist 11/12 im 25er HC jetzt keine große Kunst mehr.
> Halion ist allerdings wirklich ein gutes Beispiel für einen Boss, bei dem Tanks es nicht leicht haben, ändert aber nichts daran, dass es davon nicht so viele gibt, als dass es die Aussage, dass Tanks es im Allgemeinen schwerer hätten, rechtfertigt.



süß =) echt, ich find dich knuffig...

wir haben btw arthas im 25er hero nich down, weil die leute nich da sin ^^ nich weil wir zu doof sind
und tanks haben es schwerer als dds...das is fakt..wenn mancher tank nich schnell eagieren würde, wenn n dd meint den boss pullen zu müssen oder was auch immer, würden noch mehr jammern...(btw baut man keine aggro mehr mit dem debuff auf, viel spaß beim spotten- auf hero is die ja spottimmun)

aber ich seh schon..DU hast die ahnung und ich als "alle 3 rollen"raider nicht...passt scho


----------



## Blablubs (2. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> süß =) echt, ich find dich knuffig...
> 
> wir haben btw arthas im 25er hero nich down, weil die leute nich da sin ^^ nich weil wir zu doof sind
> und tanks haben es schwerer als dds...das is fakt..wenn mancher tank nich schnell eagieren würde, wenn n dd meint den boss pullen zu müssen oder was auch immer, würden noch mehr jammern...(btw baut man keine aggro mehr mit dem debuff auf, viel spaß beim spotten)
> ...



Ok, ich seh schon, wir fangen ganz von vorne an. Erst einmal scheint dir keiner beigebracht zu haben, dass man subjektive Eindrücke nicht als Fakten hinstellen kann, weil sie eben subjektiv und nicht objektiv sind. Was willst du jetzt von mir hören? Klar, Tanks sind in der Lage Fehler anderer auszugleichen, das sind DDs genauso.


----------



## Latharíl (2. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Ok, ich seh schon, wir fangen ganz von vorne an. Erst einmal scheint dir keiner beigebracht zu haben, dass man subjektive Eindrücke nicht als Fakten hinstellen kann, weil sie eben subjektiv und nicht objektiv sind. Was willst du jetzt von mir hören? Klar, Tanks sind in der Lage Fehler anderer auszugleichen, das sind DDs genauso.



^^ eigentlich wär mir wichtig, du begreifst, dass tanks nicht brainafk in icc 25 hero sein können...aber ich lass es lieber...ich lass dir deinen irrglauben, dass es auf hero soooooooooooo leicht zu tanken ist...mir is meine zeit zu schade, als sie mit dir zu verschwenden


----------



## Blablubs (2. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ^^ eigentlich wär mir wichtig, du begreifst, dass tanks nicht brainafk in icc 25 hero sein können...aber ich lass es lieber...ich lass dir deinen irrglauben, dass es auf hero soooooooooooo leicht zu tanken ist...mir is meine zeit zu schade, als sie mit dir zu verschwenden



Zitier mich ruhig, wo ich gesagt habe, dass ein Tank brainafk durch ICC 25 HC rennen kann. Aber bitte leg mir bis dahin nichts mehr in den Mund was ich so nie gesagt habe, nur damit du deine fadenscheinige Argumentation aufrecht erhalten kannst, das machts nämlich nur noch lächerlicher.


----------



## Latharíl (2. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Zitier mich ruhig, wo ich gesagt habe, dass ein Tank brainafk durch ICC 25 HC rennen kann. Aber bitte leg mir bis dahin nichts mehr in den Mund was ich so nie gesagt habe, nur damit du deine fadenscheinige Argumentation aufrecht erhalten kannst, das machts nämlich nur noch lächerlicher.



du hasts zwar net so gesagt, aber du meintest es sei voll easy going hero zu tanken- is es aber nich..ich brauch gar nichts aufrecht erhalten, weil ich weiß wies auf hero läuft als tank, als dd und als heiler...aber hey, passt schon..ich geh mal weiter raiden und überlass dich deiner traumwelt...


----------



## Danderoy (2. August 2010)

Oo bin selbst DD und ich bin der Meinung das man eher ein paa sekunden warten sollte und dann den ganzen kampf schaden zu machen statt nach einer halben sekunde den Aggrotod zu erleiden und der Gruppe nichts zu bringen


----------



## Blablubs (2. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> du hasts zwar net so gesagt, aber du meintest es sei voll easy going hero zu tanken- is es aber nich..ich brauch gar nichts aufrecht erhalten, weil ich weiß wies auf hero läuft als tank, als dd und als heiler...aber hey, passt schon..ich geh mal weiter raiden und überlass dich deiner traumwelt...



Nein, das ist das, was du da hineininterpretierst, aber nicht das, was ich meinte geschweige denn das, was ich geschrieben habe. Das Einzige, was ich gesagt habe, ist, dass die Pauschalaussage, Tanken sei schwerer als Schaden zu machen, Schwachsinn ist und habe dafür auch Argumente und Beispiele gegeben. Von dir kam nur:
"Lol, schau doch mal mein Raidstatus!!!11einself"
"Alter, ich spiel 14 Klassen, ich weiß das viel besser!!!"
"Wtf, wir machen uns den Boss einfach absichtlich schwer indem wir bei der Lady nicht spotten damit ich anschließend behaupten kann, dass Aggro halten sau schwer sei!!"


----------



## wertzû (2. August 2010)

bstr schrieb:


> entweder spielst du auf nem private server mit godmode oder schlicht: selfowned...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hatte aq40 gesehen, zwar nur den ersten boss aber naja, spielte nicht sehr oft damals (war schon anders, dauern schreiender raidleiter, raidleiter mit stopuhr in der hand paladine dauer segen (war einer der paladine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Terminsel (2. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> beweis mir das gegenteil...klar, dds mit spezialaufgaben- dds, die dispellen müssen oder ähnliches- haben da schon ne große verantwortung, aber im prinzip schaukeln sie sich, was aufgabe und verantwortung angeht, die eier.
> und wenn ich mangelndes spielverständnis hab- deiner meinung nach- dann wunderts mich, warum ich dennoch so erfolgreich mit tank, heiler, dd in raids unterwegs bin *genug geprotzt*
> 
> tanks haben vllt nich DIE verantwortung zu tragen, die heiler haben...aber fakt is, dass n tank mehr zu tun hat als nen dd....ich verweise an dieser stelle gern auf lady deathwhisper hero - im 25er- da hat n dd nur eine aufgabe: auf seine aggro zu achten un ncih mal das schaffen die meisten..im vergleich zu den tanks..die müssen drauf achten, dass sie trotz debuff aggro aufbauen/halten und die adds getankt bekommen...und das ist meistens nich leicht
> ...



Du hast jetzt im Prinzip nur bestätigt, was ich gesagt habe. Bei einem Boss hat die eine Gruppe mehr zu tun, bei einem anderen die andere Gruppe usw. Als Gegenbeispiel kann ich dir Saurfang nennen. Da wird nur abgespottet und gut. Dafür müssen Fern-DDs die Adds kiten.

Es bleibt dabei: Je nach Boss und Situation kommt jede der drei Gruppen mal zum Zuge. Und auch ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, denn mein Pala kann auch alle drei Rollen locker übernehmen. Bei einigen Bossen langweil ich mich als Tank, bei anderen penn ich bei meiner DD-Prioliste bald ein, bei manchen heil ich im Schlaf - und den umgekehrten Fall gibt es jeweils auch.

Es gibt nur ein - ein einziges! - Argument, dass den Tanks und Heiler vielleicht geringfügig mehr Wichtigkeit einräumt, und das ist das Sterbe-Argument. Stirbt ein Tank beim Bosskampf und kann nicht wiederbelebt werden, ist dieser oft vorbei. Bei Heilern kann das auch zutreffen. Ein toter DD ist meist noch zu verschmerzen, sterben aber mehrere, so wirds auch schwer. Das wars aber auch schon. Also bitte, bitte hört alle mal auf zu erzählen, dass Tanks und Heiler die einzig wahre Rolle im Raid hätten. Das ist selbsherrlich, sonst nichts.

Was das mangelnde Spielverständnis angeht: Du sprichst von Klassenverständnis, nicht von Spielverständnis. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Die eigene Klasse zu beherrschen, das kann jeder lernen. Jedoch wirklich zu begreifen, dass WoW ein Gruppenspiel ist und es ohne die anderen einfach nicht geht und auch die Wichtigkeit der Arbeit zu begreifen, die die anderen Spieler leisten - da fängt Spielverständnis an.


----------



## Feresh (2. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Guten Abend werte Buffies,
> es gibt einen sehr guten Anlass dazu, wieso ich diesen Abfall den mein Gehirn produziert ins Forum poste.
> Nun ich denke mal jeder von euch hat schon einmal einen Schadensausteiler (DD) in einer Hero/Raid gespielt.
> Hiermit möchte ich lediglich den Leuten eine Nachricht übermitteln, welche sich andauernd über uns beschweren!
> ...



Ich erlebe WOW sowohl aus Tank-Sicht als auch aus Sicht eines DDs. Sorry, aber viele DDs rotzen mittlerweile auf die Mobs drauf bevor der Tank überhaupt mal Luft geholt hat. Mir ist es neulich mal passiert, dass ich einen Pala-Tank hatte, der gerade mal frische 80 war. Dies hatte er auch angesagt bevor es los ging. Nun war es so, dass einer DDs auch mit mittelprächtiges Equip hatte. Lediglich der Hunter und meine Wenigkeit als Katze waren da schon recht gut ausgestattet. Nun mag man sich fragen: 2 Top-DDs, die bei Bossen wie Sauerfang ihre 12-14k fahren und ein Newby-Tank - wie soll das passen? Ganz einfach: ein wenig warten bis der Tank wirklich alles hat, nochmal ne Sekunde aufhalten und dann kann man loslegen. Ergebnis: kein Wipe, der Tank hatte seine Aggro und der Hunter und ich sind mit durchschnittlichen 7-8k durch die Inni gebretzt. Alle waren zufrieden.

Und genau DAS wird hier von vielen Tanks angeprangert - es kann nicht mehr gewartet werden. Gut, ich kann mit meinem Bärchen Katzenequip anziehen, da habe ich spätestens nach dem nächsten Prankenhieb die Aggro wieder. Aber ansonsten finde ich es nur lächerlich, wenn nun sich die DDs dadrüber beschweren am Pranger zu stehen.

Wo ich dir teilweise recht geben muss ist die Aggro in den Raids. Das muss ein Tank liefern, zumal die Enrage-Timer relativ knapp bemessen sind. Da muss ich als Katze z.B. auch gleich Berserker zünden und volle draufgehen. ABER.... auch hier schaffen es einige Hunter und Schurken nicht, den Tank mit Fähigkeiten wie Schurkenhandel oder Irreführung zu unterstützen. Vor allem wenn gerade bei einem DD alles proggt was nur proggen kann siehts da mit der Aggro etwas eng aus.
Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir aber recht: wer in ICC bei einem Boss-Fight die Aggro nicht halten kann (Ausnahme vielleicht Bosse wie Keleseth) sollte es lieber mal mit was anderem probieren.


----------



## Latharíl (2. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Nein, das ist das, was du da hineininterpretierst, aber nicht das, was ich meinte geschweige denn das, was ich geschrieben habe. Das Einzige, was ich gesagt habe, ist, dass die Pauschalaussage, Tanken sei schwerer als Schaden zu machen, Schwachsinn ist und habe dafür auch Argumente und Beispiele gegeben. Von dir kam nur:
> "Lol, schau doch mal mein Raidstatus!!!11einself"
> "Alter, ich spiel 14 Klassen, ich weiß das viel besser!!!"
> "Wtf, wir machen uns den Boss einfach absichtlich schwer indem wir bei der Lady nicht spotten damit ich anschließend behaupten kann, dass Aggro halten sau schwer sei!!"



-.- oh man-.-

1. gings eig die ganze zeit um verantwortung und aufgabe im raid- bis da mal ein "tanken is voll easy, da muss man nichts beachten"geblöcke dazwischen kam- tanks haben die größere verantwortung als dds OHNE spezielle aufgabe

2. hab ich meine erfhaurng im hero content ins "spiel" gebracht, weil die da is... mit 3 verschiedenen klassen/rollen...weil du irgendwo rumgejammert hast, dass die meisten nicht wissen wovon sie reden...es war kein contentgeprotze- nja n bisschen- sondern ein "hey, ich spiel heiler,dd, tank im hero content, ich weiß wovon ich laber"

3. sie ist spottimmun auf hero....bossverständnis/kenntnis>dumm daher labern =)


----------



## Hoschie69 (2. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Wir fangen an Schaden zu machen und zwar mit flächendeckenden Schadenszaubern um somit die besagten Gegner wenn möglich
> zeitgleich und natürlich schnell & effektiv zu töten.




Da hab ich aufgehört zu lesen sry - ist ja im Prinzip eigentlich nicht verkehrt, nur bitte erst AoE machen wenn der Tank dann auch genug Aggro von ALLEN Mobs hat. 
Wer zu früh losbombt und Aggro zieht als DD, der braucht sich nicht wundern wenn er 2 oder 3 Gruppen später stirbt, weil dann der Tank ganz einfach keine Lust mehr hatte die Mobs im sekundenabstand zu wechseln, nur um einem uneinsichtigen DD dauernd den Arsch zu retten - aus Repkosten wird man schlau... sollte man zumindest denken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (2. August 2010)

Freu dich mal auf Cata, da wars das mit AoE.
Sowieso... wieso daddelste überhaupt noch wenn die Innis "Arbeit" für dich sind?

Ich mach es weil es Spaß macht, und wenn es mal eben was dauert, dann dauert es eben!
Überall kann man hetzen, aber doch nicht beim Spiel was zum entspannen gedacht ist.


PS: Bin selbst DD.


----------



## Blablubs (2. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> -.- oh man-.-
> 
> 1. gings eig die ganze zeit um verantwortung und aufgabe im raid- bis da mal ein "tanken is voll easy, da muss man nichts beachten"geblöcke dazwischen kam- tanks haben die größere verantwortung als dds OHNE spezielle aufgabe
> 
> ...



1. Es ist ja egal worum es vorher ging, du hast gegen meine Aussagen "argumentiert" und dann erwarte ich auch, dass du dich auf diese beziehst und nicht auf Aussagen von anderen Leuten.

2. Der Ton macht die Musik, ein einfaches "Ich hab in allen 3 Rollen Erfahrung im Hero Content." hört sich anders an als das, was du geschrieben hast.

3. Ja stimmt, ist ein Fehler meinerseits. Der Flame dahinter ist hingegen mal wieder lächerlich, immerhin hab ich mich auch nicht auf dieses Niveau runtergelassen als du nicht wusstest, dass die Adds von beiden Seiten kommen. Dennoch macht ihr es euch unnötig schwer, wenn ihr wirklich einen Tank den Boss und einen Tank die Adds durchtanken lasst.




Terminsel schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein - ein einziges! - Argument, dass den Tanks und Heiler vielleicht geringfügig mehr Wichtigkeit einräumt, und das ist das Sterbe-Argument. Stirbt ein Tank beim Bosskampf und kann nicht wiederbelebt werden, ist dieser oft vorbei. Bei Heilern kann das auch zutreffen. Ein toter DD ist meist noch zu verschmerzen, sterben aber mehrere, so wirds auch schwer. Das wars aber auch schon. Also bitte, bitte hört alle mal auf zu erzählen, dass Tanks und Heiler die einzig wahre Rolle im Raid hätten. Das ist selbsherrlich, sonst nichts.



Ist eigentlich so ziemlich das beste und einzige, was man zu dem Thema sagen kann.


----------



## Knallkörper (2. August 2010)

ohne viele worte zu verschwenden... hab einfach spass am spiel (ist an alle gerichtet) und siehe da es ist alles nicht besonders schlimm!


----------



## Brannys (2. August 2010)

Ich habe oft erlebt, dass es wirklich besser ist, den Tank erst antanken zu lassen, bevor ich als DD ( Mage ) voll mit einsteige. Einige Tanks sind dermaßen schlecht equipt, verzaubert und gesockelt, dass man bereits beim ersten Schuss auf den Gegner die volle Aggro übernimmt. Dann das gejammer vom Tank, wenn man stirbt, oder die Verwunderung, dass man den Gegner auf der größeren Entfernung alleine plättet, bevor der vor mir steht und mir eine verpasst dass es kracht.

Sehr gute Tanks, ich kenne da einige Palas mit über 40k Gesundheit, sind da nicht so anfällig, wenn da die DD´s gleich mitmischen, anstatt kurz abzuwarten. Ich denke es ist entscheidend, wie der Tank ausgestattet ist.

Wenn ich dann sehe, dass der Tank nur 2,3k DPS macht und der Mage in der Gruppe in der gleichen Zeit locker 9,4k DPS und mehr am Einzelgegner und bis zu 20,1K DPS im Flächenschaden, bei einem Haufen von Gegnern ( GS über 6K beim Mage ), dann muss man sich doch fragen, wie lange soll man den Tank denn antanken lassen bevor man als DD auch mal mitmischen darf. Das eigentliche abwarten kann ja dann hier nicht mehr die eigentliche Lösung des ganzen sein.


----------



## antinoob94 (2. August 2010)

Alsooo, ich bin jetzt wirklich kein Progress Gamer oder so, bin eigentlich nen gnz einfacher Casual 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber, wenn ein Tank in Raids oder besser gesagt, in Bosskämpfen die Aggro nicht halten kann, der sollte sich entweder nen neues Spiel suchen, oder noch ein bisschen üben.
Bei mehreren Mobs wirds dann teilweise scon etwas schwieriger, bei allen immer die Aggro zu halten, es kommt immermal wieder vor, dass dir eins abhaut, aber das ist dann durch nen einfach SPOTT wieder geklärt..
Ich spiele selbst Tank, Heiler und DD, um die Bosse einfach mal aus jeder Sicht gesehen zu haben, und ich weiß, dass es für einen Icc equipten Tank kein Problem sein sollte, die Bossaggro zu halten, wenn nicht, sag ich nur üben,üben,üben!
mfg


----------



## Berghammer71 (2. August 2010)

> DD's spielen eine wichtige Rolle in Gruppen



Ach wie kommste denn darauf?         	Lt. Buffed reichten doch letztens 10 Spieler einer Klasse für ein Raid.


----------



## Metafari (2. August 2010)

thema verfehlt, setzen, 6. xD

es geht doch nur um die ersten 2-5 sekunden (ja nach tankbegabung) um die adds an sich zu binden (auser wenn ein schurke dabei is), danach sollte kein tank mehr wirkliche probs haben, und fals doch hat jede schadensklassen auch noch einige fähigkeiten sich dem ein oder anderen mob zu erwähren wenn sich diese entscheiden doch lieber dem auf die mütze zu geben der die eigentliche gefahr ausmacht ^^ 

und nunja, wenn der tank in nem raid wirklich aggro probs hat, dann machter was falsch, inzwischen baut jede tankklasse so extrem schnell, viel aggro auf das eig kaum mögllich ist den einzuholen. auser die equipdifferenz ist zu hoch aber da sollte der rl sowiso bsichen aufpassen ^^


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Ich weiß ihr werdet mich dafür hassen. Aber das Leben eines DD ist das hier:

Das Leben eines DD

Edit: Bin Tank, ich mag es nicht einfach nur Damage zu fahren sondern suche mir herausforderungen.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (2. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Fazit: Im Falle eines Dungeons möchten wir DD's nur die Gruppe so schnell wie möglich ans Ziel bringen.TL;DR = es gibt kein too long; didn't read. -> Wenn ihr es nicht lesen wollt, lest es nicht! ( ich mein wer weiß was ich für Grütze so um 3 Uhr denn produziere )



Genau da haben wir das Problem. 

Überlasst das den Tanks! Die Tanks geben nunmal das Tempo an und nicht die DD's oder Heiler.
DD's die mit Magiebällen um sich schmeissen, Mit Äxten vorstürmen oder die Grp vollballern bevor der Tank überhaupt an der Grp dran ist braucht niemand.
Das führt dann meisten zu ganzen Wipes, oder der Tank sucht sich einfach schnell ein paar neue DD's, die sich behrrschen können. 

Und wenn ein Tank auf ein Gearscore von z.B 4'700 hat und der DD 5,8k sollte er dem Tank auch mal 2 Sek geben bevor er anfängt zu bomben.
Aber es wird hier einfach alles etwas verdeht... 
Klar bombt man sich heute durch jede Hero durch aber wenn man sieht, dass der Tank noch etwas hintenliegt mit seinem Gear sollte man so intelligent sein und ihn kurz 2 Sek antanken lassen. 

Aber jo, nach so ner Situation fangen sich dann die Leute an aufzuregen aber leider werden sie dadurch auch nicht schlauer. 


Ahjo mir aber eigentlich eh wayne.


----------



## Ultimate_500 (2. August 2010)

als dd is das leben in wow total einfach ^^ ich habe alle klassen die ich gespielt habe nur auf dd gemacht auser priester und DK^^


----------



## Blablubs (2. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich weiß ihr werdet mich dafür hassen. Aber das Leben eines DD ist das hier:
> 
> Das Leben eines DD
> 
> Edit: Bin Tank, ich mag es nicht einfach nur Damage zu fahren sondern suche mir herausforderungen.






Terminsel schrieb:


> Also bitte, bitte hört alle mal auf zu erzählen, dass Tanks und Heiler die einzig wahre Rolle im Raid hätten. Das ist selbsherrlich, sonst nichts.


----------



## Magmion (2. August 2010)

Hättest mal zu Classic Zeiten gespielt !
Amateur !

@TE


----------



## Ixidus (2. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Edit: Bin Tank, ich mag es nicht einfach nur Damage zu fahren sondern suche mir herausforderungen.



jetzt mal ganz ehrlich..bei den meisten bossen stehen tanks auch nur rum und spamen ihre rota da brauchen die dds meistens mehr movement


----------



## Chrisjee (2. August 2010)

> Sehr gute Tanks, ich kenne da einige Palas mit über 40k Gesundheit,


Was hat das Leben mit einem guten Tank zutun? o.O


----------



## ach was solls. (2. August 2010)

TE meldet sich da mal wieder zu wort:

Um eins klarzustellen - ich behaupte weder, dass das tanken oder das heilen weniger anspruchsvoll seie als das austeilen von schaden. einigen meiner vorrednern stimme ich zu in dem punkt, das jeder bossfight jede klassenrolle anspricht.

was ich euch auch noch gerne sagen möchte, ich weiß nicht ob es im ersten post übermittelt werden konnte, ist, dass ihr einfach nur aufhören sollt euch zu beschweren. letztendlich sterben die dd's und nicht ihr und deren goldprobleme lasst ihr mal deren probleme bleiben. es ist deren sache ob sie nun kein mal oder 10 mal sterben ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> TE meldet sich da mal wieder zu wort:
> 
> Um eins klarzustellen - ich behaupte weder, dass das tanken oder das heilen weniger anspruchsvoll seie als das austeilen von schaden. einigen meiner vorrednern stimme ich zu in dem punkt, das jeder bossfight jede klassenrolle anspricht.
> 
> was ich euch auch noch gerne sagen möchte, ich weiß nicht ob es im ersten post übermittelt werden konnte, ist, dass ihr einfach nur aufhören sollt euch zu beschweren. letztendlich sterben die dd's und nicht ihr und deren goldprobleme lasst ihr mal deren probleme bleiben. es ist deren sache ob sie nun kein mal oder 10 mal sterben ...



Nein, ich hab nicht alle Seiten gelesen, deswegen gehe ich nur auf das hier ein. 


Zunächst, ich habe sowohl einen Heiler, als auch einen Tank und einen DD in ICC. Ich weiß also, wovon ich rede. Heilen ist mit Sicherheit am anspruchsvollsten, weil man sich ständig auf neue Situationen einstellen muss. Der Tank stirbt? Der DD bleibt im AE stehen? Dann liegts an den Heiler, das Ruder rumzureißen. Als Tank hat man immerhin noch die Schwierigkeit, die Mobs richtig zu platzieren. Aber als DD ist es nun mal einfach nur das gleiche. Ob man jetzt in ICC den Trash wegbombt oder in einer Hero dasselbe macht, spielt keine Rolle. Und bei den Bosskämpfen ist es immer derselbe Ablauf, mal mehr, mal weniger kompliziert. Die einzige Rolle, bei der man mit neuen Situationen rechnen muss, ist der Heiler.

Zur Sache mit den Reppkosten: Jetzt lache ich ja fast. Alle Tankklassen außer dem Druiden haben hohe Reppkosten, DDs in Platte sind aber verhältnismäßig selten. Ganz abgesehen davon sollte man alleine mit den Bosskills die Reppkosten zumindest zu 50% wieder drin haben. Wer dann noch rumjammert, das Reppen sei zu teuer, der hört lieber gleich auf mit WoW. Wer hier nicht an Gold kommt, sollte lieber niemals ein anderen MMO spielen.


----------



## techno91 (2. August 2010)

Das kanns doch bitte echt nit sein... also dass sich einige sowas von aufregen wenn einer mal auf eine Seite schlägt, die nicht durch diverse Vorurteile gestützt wird!! Also ich glaube echt nicht dass alle Tanks auf dieser schönen weiten Welt soooo super klasse sind und ach Gott NIEMALS Fehler machen, geschweigedenn zugeben >_> 
Da versucht man als halbwegs equipter DDler in einer 5er Hero etwas voranzutreiben indem man als einziger der Gruppe 4k über dem Grp-Durchschnitts-DpS macht weil man kein Bock hat sich 2 Stunden da drin aufzuhalten, um dann vom Gammeltank angemotzt zu werden was man da eigentlich macht, nur weil der zu blöde is mal richtig zu spielen und die Mobs an sich zu binden ?!?! WTF
Ich meine... Schaut euch doch ma heutzutage die Tanks an, haben massenweise aggroaufbauende Talente ... was will man denn mehr????
UUUUnd in den Raids siehts so aus, dass man als DD sowieso dem Tank (der sich gnädigerweise dazu bewegt hat mitzukommen und sich deswegen in 80 % der Fälle deswegen wie eine Gottheit aufführt) nie etwas recht machen kann, denn lässt man ihm sein Aggro, sprich macht weniger Damage, is es nit richtig, und wenn man versucht seinen ganzen Skill und weis Hermann was sonst noch einzusetzen, um ja nicht den Enrage zu überschreiten, is man auch wieder Schuld dass man zu viel Aggro hat...

ALSO WIE HÄTTET IHR ES DEN GERNE?????????

und das Beste is dann immer, wenn Posts von wegen "nomnomnom blöde dds mimimi zu wenig dmg und zu viel Aggro" von leuten kommen, die 0,00nix Ahnung vom tanken haben und selbst ingame als DD nur hirnlos auf die Tasten hämmern.

70 % der Tanks verlassen sich einfach zu viel auf den Rückhalt der WoW Community... is wirklich so

Nobody is perfect.. but you can give your best!


----------



## Gatar (2. August 2010)

techno91 schrieb:


> Das kanns doch bitte echt nit sein... also dass sich einige sowas von aufregen wenn einer mal auf eine Seite schlägt, die nicht durch diverse Vorurteile gestützt wird!! Also ich glaube echt nicht dass alle Tanks auf dieser schönen weiten Welt soooo super klasse sind und ach Gott NIEMALS Fehler machen, geschweigedenn zugeben >_>
> 
> [Auslassung zwecks Platzsparen]
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe doch sehr, hier Ironie zu sehen, sonst ist der Poster über mir das Idealbild des Hirnabschalter-DDs, das so gern in Flames genannt wird.

@Topic: Prinzipielle Regel: Das einzige Ziel des Kampfes ist es, dass der Raid länger lebt als der Boss. Wenn jeder tut, was nötig ist, um das zu gewährleisten, sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Wenn es nötig ist, dass die DDs zurückfahren müssen, weil sie sonst Aggro ziehen und eventuell einen Wipe verursachen, dann sollten sie das tun.

Und zum Argument: "wenn der DD Aggro zieht ists seine Sache" - das stimmt so nicht. Wenn der Boss plötzlich unkontrolliert im Raum rumrennt, sterben womöglich mehr als nur der Aggro-Zieher, je nach Boss-Mechanik. (Beispiel: Bosse die Spalten / Schwanzfeger machen). Jeder Spieler hat sein Überleben zugunsten des Raids zu sichern, denn nichts ist nutzloser als einToter.


----------



## Soidberg (2. August 2010)

Wenn der Tank die Aggro verliert, ist das doch nur ein Zeichen, dass die Gruppe nicht ausgewogen ist (IMBA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
War eben auch grad wieder in der Daily Hero mit Leuten unterwegs, die allesamt um die 6k GS hatten. Ich hab vor 2-3 Monaten erst wieder angefangen und bin gerade auf 4.2k GS.
Bei der Ausstattung war klar, dass ich da als Hexer keinem die Aggro klaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt kein Einspielen mehr, kein "Aufwärmen". Gleich gogogo, wie eben, grad mal "Hallo" getippt und der Tank hatte schon die erste Gruppe am Hacken.
Vor WoW hab ich FFXI gespielt und da ist grinden die Hauptbeschäftigung. Man stellt sich an einen GrindSpot und sucht eine Gruppe. Wenn die Gruppe steht, musste man damit rechnen, erst 2-3 Mal zu wipen, bis das Gruppenspiel passt. Das war da normal. Danach lief es meistens flüssig.

Das kann man mit dem DF vergessen.

Ich bin ja froh, dass ich mit dem Hexer weitergemacht habe. Mit meinem Krieger wäre es nur frustrierend.


----------



## Shendria (2. August 2010)

Ich verstehs ehrlich gesagt nicht, was so schwer dran ist zu warten bis 1. der Tank BEI den Mobs ist und 2. noch zu warten das vielleicht ein Donnerknall und ne Shockwave, die Weihe mal getickt hat usw. Ich werde meinen Mage nie anders spielen, weils mich ehrlich gesagt nicht interessiert ob ich jetzt 30 sec früher auf Platz 1 in Recount steh oder eben erst kurz nachdem der Tank die Agro hat und ich ohne Probleme durchbomben kann... 
Den ganzen DD, die meinen das es nur wichtig ist so schnell wie möglich und ohne Rücksicht auf verluste durch ne Ini bomben könne, wünsch ich einfach mal BC-Inis an den Hals mit nem Tank der die Agro net halten kann... und das über Wochen, Monate, bis sie kapieren was ein vernünftiges Zusammenspiel bedeutet....


----------



## ach was solls. (2. August 2010)

Ceiwyn du liest die Posts anderer user nicht richtig durch oder?
Wir beschweren uns nicht über reppkosten, sondern ihr beschwert euch, dass wir die tanks nicht antanken lassen sollen .. wenn dann ein DD stirbt dann ist es sein problem .. gold hin oder her ..

und dann zu deinen hochgepriesenen Heilern .. total subjektiv deine Aussage .. ich kann dir mit sicherheit sagen, dass Tank & Spank bosse meistens immer die DD's mehr beanspruchen, da letztendlich sie dafür verantwortlich sind, den Boss umzuhauen, bevor er enrage geht .. Heiler hingegen müssen in diesen Encountern lediglich stupide heilen .. genauso wie tanks nur stupide tanken ...

siehe Saurfang.
Ranged DDs haben hier definitiv ( genauso wie Melees ) auf mehr zu achten als ein Heiler auf das Leben der Gruppenmitglieder und der Tank auf die Aggro.


----------



## DerPuttes (2. August 2010)

Ein guter DD macht auch bei "schlechteren" Tanks oder Heilern ordentlich Aua und kippt dabei NICHT um! Das wars eigentlich...

P!


----------



## Der 13.Krieger (3. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Haben die DD eigentlich schon mal drüber nachgedacht welche Tanks und Heiler sich über sie aufregen? Glaub ich kaum wenn ich solche Threads lese....
> 
> T9-T10 equipten Tanks und Heilern ist es mittlerweile doch eh völlig egal wer die Aggro hat.. wenns ein DD ist, kann der Heiler halt mal nen Heal zwischen seinen Dmg-Spells raushaun. Wirklich anstrengend ist das halt auch nur wenn der Heiler schon standartmäßig seine Heilzauber gegen die dmg-Casts ausgetauscht hat. Solange die Leute das richtige Equip dafür haben spielts keine Rolle ob da mal wer Aggro zieht oder net....
> 
> ...





ganz erlich ? 


wenn nen tank unter eqt ist... macht es meist sogar mehr sinn den dd zuheilen weil der dd mehr aushält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumind was furywarri mit 277er gear angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	dazu kommt wenn nen tank untereqt ist für nen 277er warri, muss der warri nicht mal ein style machen und hat aggro ..... also ich sprech aus erfahrung wenn ich sage , bei schlechten tanks ziehe ich im 3ten autohit aggro. ..... wenn palahealer da ist, schreib ich schon direkt am ini beginn vor der ersten mob grp, flamme auf mich haun pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder sowas ..... weil man einfach fast die ganze ini sonst afk gehn kann weil man egal wo und wann eh aggro zieht ....	ka hab auch schon tnaks gehabt die genau wegen mir geleavt sind ... sollte mir auch wayne sein, deffspecc reinhaun , gear wechseln , dann tank ich weiter .... aber generell kann man einfach nix dagegen machen das man aggro zieht bei unter equipten tanks, ausser ich warte bis der trashmob auf 50% hp ist,sprich = down



und @ DerPuttes , der dd kippt nur dann nicht um, wenn der heiler heilt , sonst isser auch schnell ma tot . ausser er macht mehr schaden wie die mobs an ihm und haut sie vorher um 

und ganz davon ab, 	die repkosten sind einem heutzutage eh wayne, erstrecht wie sie, wie bei mir von der gildenkasse gezahlt werden als raider xD

* 
*


----------



## Terminsel (3. August 2010)

Lebenspunkte eines Tanks müssen nicht zwangsläufig von "unterequipt" sprechen. Es gibt immer noch - wenn auch höchst selten - Tanks, die sich total auf ihre Avoid-Werte konzentrieren und eben nicht auf Ausdauer sockeln. Also, nur weil ein DD mehr Leben hat, muss er nicht zwangsläufig besser zu heilen sein.


----------



## Der 13.Krieger (3. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Lebenspunkte eines Tanks müssen nicht zwangsläufig von "unterequipt" sprechen. Es gibt immer noch - wenn auch höchst selten - Tanks, die sich total auf ihre Avoid-Werte konzentrieren und eben nicht auf Ausdauer sockeln. Also, nur weil ein DD mehr Leben hat, muss er nicht zwangsläufig besser zu heilen sein.



wer avoid gear inner 5er ini anzieht,	sollte aufhören zu tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wenn ich mit avoidgear inner 5er tanke, hab ich =0 aggro weil ich kaum wut hab durch das ganze dodgen ^^

inner 25er ziehtm an eh nie aggro durch die ganzen hochschieß sachen, den palabuff etc


----------



## Terminsel (3. August 2010)

Der schrieb:


> wer avoid gear inner 5er ini anzieht,	sollte aufhören zu tanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Keine Ahnung, wie es beim Krieger ist, aber mit meinem Pala hab ich auch in 5ern keine Probleme mit der Aggro und das Tankgear ist noch nicht so stark - und auf Avoid ausgelegt.

Sorry, auch wenn du einen Zwinker-Smiley dahinter gesetzt hast: Dein erster Kommentar war einfach nur unkonstruktiv.


----------



## Chillers (3. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie es beim Krieger ist, aber mit meinem Pala hab ich auch in 5ern keine Probleme mit der Aggro und das Tankgear ist noch nicht so stark - und auf Avoid ausgelegt.
> 
> Sorry, auch wenn du einen Zwinker-Smiley dahinter gesetzt hast: Dein erster Kommentar war einfach nur unkonstruktiv.



Man sollte einfach nur ein wenig Ahnung haben von der Klasse, die man spielt. Und das Sahnehäubchen ist, wenn man die anderen Klassen auch versteht.
Ich selber mache am liebsten DD , dann Heiler, tank- ungern. 
Von daher habe ich immer Verständnis für tanks, weil ich ihnen danbar bin, dass sie - tanken.

Und ich weiss nicht, wo ihr spielt, aber es geben sich die meisten tanks Mühe.

ICH KENNE KEINEN TANK, der wo im mom rumeierte, nicht wartete, wenn man manaoom war nach Ansage (oder spätestens nach 1. wipe, was ja auch nicht schlimm ist, oder?).

Was spielt ihr? Und wo?

Ich fühle mich verlassen von allen guten Geistern, wenn ich den thread hier lese.
Mache seit Wochen hero rd als DD und es geht immer.

K, HdR ist schwerer, da wiped man auch mal komplett am Anfang, aber der Rest der Inis?
Es geben sich alle Mühe, den Rest fail kann man locker ausgleichen ob als DD oder Heiler.

In Inis - raids steht auf einem anderen Blatt - aber normalerweise hat man da auch seine Spezies, die alles binden oder gute bis sehr gute Heiler dabei. 
Nie war WoW einfacher als heutzutage bis zu den heromodes ->aber das ist nur m.M.


----------



## mrjohnson (3. August 2010)

wahre worte

es gibt gute tanks und es gibt tanks die über 10 sekunden auf ein mob schlagen und du mit der ersten fähigkeit die aggro ziehst...


----------



## 666Anubis666 (3. August 2010)

Also ich muss ja sagen der TE hat recht, wenn die DDs alles geben sollen, müssen die tanks das auch und Aggro halten.
Jedoch sollten die DDs auch ihre Aggro reduzierenden Spells benutzen, zumindest wenn sie sehen das der Tank es nicht schafft!


----------



## Fröstler (3. August 2010)

Im Grunde gebe ich den TE recht.

Aber, es ist nunmal so, dass du als DD auf den Tank hören musst, sie sind nunmal die Mangelware in WoW und solang das bleibt, bestimmen sie das Tempo in einer Ini, dazu ist es noch die schwerste Rolle im Spiel als Tank, meiner Meinung nach.

Ich bin selber Tank und bin zum Glück anderen..... , nicht so ein Tank der 10 Stunden nach jeden Mob und Mobgruppe immer Pausen macht. Ich habs ja selber schon oft genügend als DD in einer Ini miterlebt, wie sich manch andere Tanks anstellen... die warten und warten und warten.... bis es erstmal richtig losgeht... und dann kommt nochmal ne Pause... dann nochmal überflüssige Ansagen wie : " Kann ich Go machen ? "usw...
Das ist schon echt Zeitraubend und nervig und das in einer Hc Ini...Und wenn man fragt warum es nicht losgeht kommen Antworten wie: "Ich habs nunma nicht eilig "
Aber leider hat der Tank immer die Oberhand.... außer du bist so gut Equipt und hast nen sehr guten Healer dabei, dass du einfach Mobgrp's pullst, wie ich das manchmal mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn es einfach zu lange dauert...


----------



## Stoni_PvP (3. August 2010)

So lieber TE, deine Meinung ist es nun also das DD´s ohne Rücksicht auf Omen, marks oder Ansagen wie blöd drauf los holzen sollen?
Hab ich das nun richtig verstanden oder glänzt du nur durch unglaublich starken sarkasmus?!

Die Aufgabe eines Tanks ist also so einfach? dich möcht ich mal bei Lady Deathwhisper oder Saurfang im HM tanken sehn, von Proff sindra oder LK erst gar net zu reden, ein Tank hat keine Zeit um sich fehler zu erlauben, wenn du bei Saurfang nen Taunt net prezise anbringst stackt der alte Orc BP wie ein wahnsinniger, Bei der Lady muss ein DD darauf achten mit so wenig Agro wie möglich soviel DMG wie möglich zu fahren da die Tanks sich gegenseitig overnuken müssen weil sie net Tauntbar is wie in deinen gelibeten normalmodes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mal im Ernst DD´s machen im den meisten Bossfights nix als ihre Prio immer wieder abzukloppen, als Tank (und auch als Healer) musst du schnell auf neue Situationen reagieren und deine Cooldowns sauber timen und damit haushalten, net wie ein dd ein gutes Beispiel is ein Dämo WL der zündet am Anfang vom Fight schonmal alles was er hat damits im Fight nochmal rdy wird, wenn das der Tank macht is er Fischfutter wenn mal was unerwartetes kommt.

Geil find ich auch die Sache von wegen Bomben geht schnell is unkompliziert usw, dich stell ich mal in ne BC ini rein bzw wünsche dir jetzt schonmal viel Spa in Cata in beiden Fällen wirst du mit deiner Einstellung von jedem Trashmob geraiped das die hälfte reicht und focus dmg sei kompliziert? is auch hart sein ui so einzustellen das man target of target oder im Raid target of MT sieht... schafft man ohne 3 Doktortitel auf keinem Fall.

Im Endeffeckt bist du einer der Gründe für die ganzen MIMIMI Tank posts, und ich sags auch mal ganz ehrlcih ich spiel dd und tank, und ich versuch als dd aufzupassen was der Tank so treibt, denn ob ich nun statt 11k nur noch 10k dps mach oder tod im staub lieg is eine Frage die man nur auf eine Art beantworten sollte ;P
Und als Tank bleib ich dabei, ich pick mir nen Mob raus der wird sauber getankt und der Rest mit AE an mir gehalten. Sollte mir dann einer Abhauen is das net mein problem und ich werd den Teufel tun und einem DD noch aus der Patsche helfen wenn er unter 4 Targets nicht meines findet. Zum Glück bin ich ja immer mit meinem Healer im Teamspeak unterwegs, und so ein kleines "Lass ihn verrecken" hilft da schon sehr, wenn ich jedoch merke das ich nen Fehler gemacht hab gibtsn instant taunt auf den Mob der wegrennen will.
Und ja wer sich im Raid die Agro bei Bossen die net zufällig Leady Deathwhisper heißen klauen lässt macht was falsch, eig kommt da nie ein DD über 80% Agro

So, wer mich nun ingame Flamen will Char steht im Anhang

Edit:
@ 





Fröstler schrieb:


> Aber leider hat der Tank immer die Oberhand.... außer du bist so gut Equipt und hast nen sehr guten Healer dabei, dass du einfach Mobgrp's pullst, wie ich das manchmal mache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer vor dem Tank pullt hat enteder zu wenig skill, zu wenig geduld, oder rennt BrainAFK durch ne Ini weil er so gerne Reppkosten farmt
Wir tanks sind zum Tanken da, und nicht irgendein dahergelaufener der meint er müsse alles beschleunigen, als tank braucht man halt resourcen und hat längere cd´s auf ae effeckte oder sinnvolle styles und in so nem fall könnte dir der Tank nichtmal helfen wenn er blöd genug wäre um das zu wollen
mfg


----------



## ERAsor07 (3. August 2010)

ich hab nich viel interesse daran, was auf den 20 seiten vor mir steht, darum sag ich sicher einiges, was schon abgehakt is:

1. find ich es völligen käse das sofortige raushauen von casts oder cd's nach dem pull mit nem enragetimer zu rechtfertigen.
	gruppen die in icc nh am enragetimer scheitern könnten sehen mich nur wenige minuten im raid oder ich miste nach dem beitritt in eine randomgruppe erstmal ordentlich aus.

2. denke ich nicht dass es darum geht was am besten/klügsten/ansprechensten für irgendjemanden ist, der grade mit dir klar kommen muss.
	jeder der ernsthaft wow spielt (ja damit schließe ich gimps aus, weil ich keine lust habe mehrere worte über lernresiste menschen zu verlieren, weil sie mir egal sind) weiß meines erachtens ganz genau wie er probleme vermeiden kann und kennt tolle fähigkeiten die die eigene aggro reduzieren oder die aggro des tanks erhöhen können. das einsetzen solcher fähigkeiten kostet aber im regelfall dmg(!) - und ja, sicher ist das für mich schon ein auschlusskreterium (asunahmen sind setboni, die diese fähigkeiten in ihrer attraktivität enorm steigern).

worauf ich also hinauswill, ist dass es im seltensten fall einer aggroüberschreitung des tanks um kenntnisse des dd's geht. ein großteil hält die aggro des tanks zurecht für das seinige problem - ja ich habe auch tanks mit denen ich in icc unterwegs bin und halte es auch wenn ich selber tanke für mein problem. wenn ich die aggro von top dd's nicht halten kann brauch ich wohl einfach noch eq... aber wer bringt das dem tank bei? sicher hält ein tank der marken- und icc-5mann-instanz-gear anhat die ersten bosse in icc10 aus... aber dann dürfen die dd's lediglich pets und totems auf den boss loslassen und selbst heiler sollten beim trash aufpassen dass sie nicht wärend der erforderlich 5 min antankzeit auch noch das aggroproduzierende heilen anfangen.

fakt is, wenn ich keine lust habe dem tank das leben leicht zu machen tu ichs nicht... das macht mir schließlich wesentlich mehr spaß... 
105% aggro... was? aaah da is ja noch ein spellpot (: "super wie du aggro hälst (:" -> combatress "danke".


edit:
wie schön Stoni_PVP dass du gelesen hast worum es geht:
icc25 hc? achso, gut, dass hier von random raids die rede ist (:
der te will in hero innis nichts als ae anwende? achso, gut, dass er extra schreibt dass es im moment und mit dem aktuellen eq in woltk 5 mann heros das sinnvollste ist und sogar erwähnt, dass blizzard das wohl auch so wollte wenn sie cc's keine beachtung schenken (:
darüber hinaus unterhält es uns gut equippte dd's nur umso mehr wenn ihr das flamen beginnt nachdem wir nach 5 min whatever-reggpausen in einer >5-mann-hero-inni< das pullen selbst in die hand nehmen... schließlich haben wir eh keinen skill und sind kiddies, was ja zZ die beiden totschlagargumente für absolut jedes verhalten von absolut jedem ist, was einem missfällt (: 


...flames sind erwünscht.

mfg icke.


----------



## chaosruler (3. August 2010)

Wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann ist die Badehose schuld oder wie sehe ich das....Oder um es anders zu sagen. Wenn du als DD schaden machen möchtest hat der Tank die Aggro verdammt nochmal zu halten. und zwar am besten noch 20 Sekunden vor dem Pull...gz dazu.
Zum Glück für dich bekommt man als DD ja nen instant Invite für ne Hero und als Tank muss man warten....oder mhhh war das andersrum.....


----------



## Petu (3. August 2010)

chaosruler schrieb:


> (...)Zum Glück für dich bekommt man als DD ja nen instant Invite für ne Hero und als Tank muss man warten....oder mhhh war das andersrum.....(...)



Die Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis, oder so....

Und solange es weniger Tanks als DDs gibt, sollen doch mal alle die Füße still halten ODER selber "tanken". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ERAsor07 (3. August 2010)

erst lesen, dann versuchen zu denken und dann trotzdem unsinn schreiben... wenn ich mich mit nem dd in ne hero verirre dann nicht ohne jmd den ich sowieso rl kenne (meistens eh ein tank aufgrund der vone euch erwähnten wartezeit) 

darüber hinaus steht in meinem text dass ich tanks habe

abgesehn davon hat chaosruler das aber schon ganz gut erfasst, einem tank der ausreichendes eq trägt hat die möglichkeit aggro zu halten... wenn er es nicht tut ist es nicht meine pflicht darunter zu leiden... so schlimm ist es nun auch nicht sich schon wärend eines bossfights ein neues bier/einen neuen kaffee zu holen oder ganz in ruhe den lokus aufsuchen zu können.


----------



## Erkusch (3. August 2010)

Also Leute Bevor ihr euch hier die Köpfe einhaut Bereite ich den Spuck mal ein Ende.

In Raids Etc bin ich als Schurke unterwegs und muss Eins Klarstellen.
In einer Raidgruppe oder Hero Instance Ist sowohl der Tank sowie der DD Schuld wegen der Aggro.

Undzwar gibt es Folgende Punkte Bevor ihr einen Tank oder DD Zuflament.

1. Checkt erstmal euer Equip mit die vom DD oder tank ob ein Großer Unterschied zu sehen ist.(Warum? Je besser das Equip vom DD desto mehr Aggro verursacht er und Anders Herum)
2. Verlasst euch nicht immer drauf dass Jeder Tank Tanken kann.
3. Als DD Dürft ihr die Tanks erst Zuflamen, wenn ihr sie mit Schurkenhandeln etc hochgeschossen habt aber die Tanks dadurch Trotzdem die Aggro nicht halten können(Ihr besitzt nicht umsonst Solche Fähigkeiten). Sollte der Tank keine Aggro halten können Trotz hochgeschossene Aggro, Dan wisst ihr Bescheid ´´Aha ein Tank der nicht Tanken kann´´
!!!WICHTIGER PUNKT!!! Bevor ihr Flament Fragt den Tank Erstmal ob er schon Lange Tank spielt oder Neuling ist. Sollte er Erfahrener Tank sein, Dan dürft ihr Zuflamen. Grund:,, Der Tank ist Erfahren genug Mobs oder Bosse zu tanken(und ja ich war schon mit einem Naxx Equipten Tank unterwegs der Sehr Erfahren war und die Aggro Perfekt halten konnte Trotz meines Icc Equips). Spieler die Tanks zuflamen die erst seid neustem Spielen, Finde ich Persönlich Zum Kotzen! Antstadt Sozial zu sein und denen dabei zu Helfen wie man als Tank spielt, Nein...da muss ja gleich losgeflament werden als könnten sie sowas nicht. Da merkt man Wirklich dass solche leute Einfach kein Soziales verhalten haben und meinen, Nur sie Selbst sind wichtig. Alles andere hatt Schuld und die haben mir nix zu sagen dass ich ein Fehler Gemacht habe...Genau das ist ein punkt wo ich sagen muss:,, Auch ihr DD Klassen Müsst Lernen, mit der Aggro umzugehen. das Heißt:,, Hochschießen und Aggroreduzierung reinballern was geht.

Was ist euch Lieber?

Eine Gruppe die kein Zusammenhalt hatt und nur am Rummaulen ist und nicht weiterkommt?
oder eine Gruppe die sich Gegenseitig Helfen, Schnell und problemlos durch die Instance bzw Raid Durchzukommen?

Meine meinung zu diesen Leuten: Geht erst gar nicht raiden oder in Hero inis wenn ihr nur das Geflame sucht. Geht PVP Machen. da Könnt ihr flamen was Ihr wollt da es Eh keinen Interissiert. Oder Probiert euch mal Als Tank wenn ihr DD´s Klassen dabei habt die Wie die Gestörten gleich Draufholzen.


Benutzt EINMAL im Euren Leben euer Hirn. Ist das so viel Verlangt?

Ich Hoffe mal es hatt hier allen die Augen geöffnet und bei euch ein Klick gemacht das Jeder Fehler macht!

Viele Grüße: Erkusch

Als Hinweiß: Jeder der Raiden oder instancen macht sollte Eins Wissen:,, Eine Gruppe die Kein Zusammenhalt hatt, ist wie ein Sturm im Offenen Meer....


----------



## Terminsel (3. August 2010)

Erkusch schrieb:


> Also Leute Bevor ihr euch hier die Köpfe einhaut Bereite ich den Spuck mal ein Ende.



Ich befürchte, das wird dir nicht gelingen.



Erkusch schrieb:


> !!!WICHTIGER PUNKT!!! Bevor ihr Flament Fragt den Tank Erstmal ob er schon Lange Tank spielt oder Neuling ist. Sollte er Erfahrener Tank sein, Dan dürft ihr Zuflamen. Grund:,, Der Tank ist Erfahren genug Mobs oder Bosse zu tanken(und ja ich war schon mit einem Naxx Equipten Tank unterwegs der Sehr Erfahren war und die Aggro Perfekt halten konnte Trotz meines Icc Equips).



Flamen sollte man zu keinem Zeitpunkt. Konstruktive Kritik ist jedoch immer möglich und angebracht. Warum? Ein Flame ist immer unkonstruktiv und verbessert eine Situation in der Regel nicht.

Ansonsten bin ich mit deiner Kernaussage, dass es um Zusammenarbeit geht, einverstanden.

@Fröstler: Was hat die Aussage, dass ein Tank Resourcen braucht, mit "rumstehen und nix machen" zu tun? Außerdem: Selbst in einer Hero, die ich schon drölftausend mal gesehen hab, ist mir ein etwas zu vorsichtiger Tank lieber, als einer, der sich selbst überschätzt. Mit dem vorsichtigen kommt man ohne Probleme ans Ziel - mit dem Selbstüberschätzer nur, wenn der Heiler seinen Job versteht und auch Bock hat, die wahnsinnigen Skurilitäten des Tanks auszubügeln. Heute habe ich übrigens herzhaft lachen dürfen. In PdC Hero, beim Trash bevor Eadric der Reine kommt, meinte ein Fury, er müsse direkt auf die erste Mobgruppe einstürmen. Er ließ dem Tank nicht mal den Hauch einer Chance, als erster an den Mobs zu sein. Der Tank hat sich daneben gestellt und den Fury gelassen - geschlossen mit dem Heiler und mir als DD. Der dritte DD hat auch nur drei mal draufgehauen, ehe er die Situation begriff. Tja, und dann war der Fury tot. Womit? Mit Recht. Man soll doch bitte jeder Klasse ihre Aufgabe überlassen, auch, wenn man dann Gefahr läuft, einige Sekunden länger warten zu müssen. Muss ich ernsthaft verstehen, warum einige Leute diese nahezu krankhafte Hektik an den Tag legen?


----------



## Fröstler (3. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> @Fröstler: Was hat die Aussage, dass ein Tank Resourcen braucht, mit "rumstehen und nix machen" zu tun? Außerdem: Selbst in einer Hero, die ich schon drölftausend mal gesehen hab, ist mir ein etwas zu vorsichtiger Tank lieber, als einer, der sich selbst überschätzt. Mit dem vorsichtigen kommt man ohne Probleme ans Ziel - mit dem Selbstüberschätzer nur, wenn der Heiler seinen Job versteht und auch Bock hat, die wahnsinnigen Skurilitäten des Tanks auszubügeln. Heute habe ich übrigens herzhaft lachen dürfen. In PdC Hero, beim Trash bevor Eadric der Reine kommt, meinte ein Fury, er müsse direkt auf die erste Mobgruppe einstürmen. Er ließ dem Tank nicht mal den Hauch einer Chance, als erster an den Mobs zu sein. Der Tank hat sich daneben gestellt und den Fury gelassen - geschlossen mit dem Heiler und mir als DD. Der dritte DD hat auch nur drei mal draufgehauen, ehe er die Situation begriff. Tja, und dann war der Fury tot. Womit? Mit Recht. Man soll doch bitte jeder Klasse ihre Aufgabe überlassen, auch, wenn man dann Gefahr läuft, einige Sekunden länger warten zu müssen. Muss ich ernsthaft verstehen, warum einige Leute diese nahezu krankhafte Hektik an den Tag legen?



Immernoch vorsichtig heutzutage in heros? 
ok am Anfang von Woltk, hab ichs noch verstanden, aber mittlerweile sind die Inis nur noch ein Witz mit dem Eq.
Ich hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit Schnelligkeit die Heros zu machen, dass healt locker jeder healer weg und ich hab auch nicht grad das schlechteste EQ.
Und keine Angst, ich überschätze mich nicht, kenne die Inis auswendig, ich weiss, wie ich es einschätzen muss und Schnelligkeit steht da an vordester Stelle... Gut, übertreiben tu ich jetz auch nicht mit z.b. 20 mobs am Wanst, aber 2 Mobgrp's und dann Boss, ist allemale drinne.

Und außerdem... Die Heiler wollen doch auch was zu tun haben oder? - Wenn ich "normal" die Inis machen würde, würde der Heiler, immer Volles Mana haben und das ist ja auch langweilig, also bissel Herausforderung liefern kann man ja, außer es ist natürlich ein neu 80er, da kann ich es ja verstehen aber zu 90% der Fälle hat man einen richtigen Heiler in der Gruppe, hab noch nie erlebt, dass mich da einer verrecken lässt, im Gegenteil die Healer freuen sich sogar, dass sie was zu healen haben und dazu auch noch Schnell durch sind.

Und das mit dem Pullen von Gruppen, dass mache ich nur, wenn der Tank 5 Min rumsteht und wenn ich sehe der Healer hat gutes EQ und ich schätze, dass dann immer ein, ob er das zu healen packt oder nicht, und das auch zumeist mit Erfolg. Im Notfall kann ich ja auch noch umspeccen.

Also, ich lass schon dem Tank (wenn ich dd mach) Zeit zum antanken, aber wenn er sich nicht ausknickt, dann nervt es halt^^.
Nervt dich, dass nicht , wenn immer der Tank nach 1Grp pause macht und der Heiler dabei volles Mana hat ?
Sowas gibts tatsächlich.


----------



## Terminsel (3. August 2010)

Doch, da gebe ich dir im Prinzip Recht. Es kann sehr ermüdend sein, wenn der Tank nicht so recht weiß, wie er vorgehen soll. Aber das hat - nach meiner Erfahrung - oft seine Gründe. Wenn er ein Anfänger auf Tankgebiet ist, z. B. Da ich selbst meinen Tankskill erst auf 80 gelernt habe, weiß ich sehr gut, wie es für neue 80er-Tanks ist. 
Deine Vorgehensweis versteh ich dann, wenn der TAnk zu der Sorte gehört, die alle drei Gruppen erst mal AFK gehen, weil er meint, alle anderen müssten eh auf ihn warten - so was kann ich auch nicht ertragen.

Und was die Fähigkeit anbelangt, die richtige "Pullmenge" abzuschätzen: Ich denke, du weißt selbst, dass auf jeden Tank, der abschätzen kann, wie viel er pullen darf ohne zu sterben und ohne die Aggro zu verlieren, einer kommt, der das nicht kann. Mit meinem frischen DK habe ich da in letzter Zeit einige sehr unschöne Erlebnisse gemacht. Darum bevorzuge ich vorsichtige Tanks. Lieber eine Gruppe nach der anderen, als auf biegen und brechen den ganzen Raum und so einen nervigen und unnötigen Wipe zu riskieren.


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (3. August 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Immernoch vorsichtig heutzutage in heros?
> ok am Anfang von Woltk, hab ichs noch verstanden, aber mittlerweile sind die Inis nur noch ein Witz mit dem Eq.
> Ich hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit Schnelligkeit die Heros zu machen, dass healt locker jeder healer weg und ich hab auch nicht grad das schlechteste EQ.
> ...



Oh die gibt es wohl. (Und vorsichtige (durstigte) Heiler auch ^^.) Nimm zum Beispiel mich. Mein Krieger ist gerade 80 geworden und ich habe seit einer Weile nicht mehr Tank gespielt. Also es fehlt die Ausrüstung (nicht Kritt-Immun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Und ich kenne die Inis nicht auswendig. Ich habe mich ein paar mal als DD angemeldet. Und das ging auch ganz gut. Ich konnte die Inis besser kennenlernen. Und gestern wollte ich nur schnell eine Ini für die Marken machen und habe mich als Tank angemeldet. Dummerweise habe ich übersehen, das Hero vorausgewählt ist. Und natürlich habe ich mich bei den ersten Gruppen überschätzt (Zwei statt einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Aber der Heiler war gut ^^. Dann ging es eben etwas langsamer.

PS:
Und ich achte jetzt darauf, das ich keine Hero zum Tanken mehr auswähle solange die Ausrüstung nicht passt

PPS:
Danke an die ganze Gruppe: Keiner hat gemeckert.


----------



## Tomratz (3. August 2010)

Dolzi schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings so, dass dies eine der schwierigsten Aufgaben ist und deshalb passt mir deine Aussage von wegen: "deinstalliert WoW oder lernt eure Klasse zu spielen" nicht so ganz, denn jeder der sich als Neuling an diese Aufgabe wagt wird früher oder später scheitern, weil er den Überblick verliert. Das ist einfach so. Das ist mir passiert, das ist unserem Maintank am Anfang passiert und sogar der wohl bekannteste Maintank Kungen hatte mit diesem Problem zu kämpfen. Deshalb ist es einfach zu sagen: ololol l2p nap. *Man bekommt die benötigte Übersicht net von heute auf morgen sondern muss üben und dies wird einem gehörig dadurch vermiest, wenn alle einen zuflamen.
> *
> 
> so des wars von mir
> ...



Das ist genau der Grund, warum ich meine Tankambitionen begraben habe. Es wurde von vornherein davon ausgegangen
dass der Tank sein Handwerk perfekt beherrscht und selbst wenn man am Beginn der Ini n Makro gezündet hat, dass den
anderen mitteilte dass man Anfänger ist, man hatte immer ein bis zwei DD's dabei, die sofort losgeholzt haben, von Focus-
damage mal gar nicht zu reden.

Jetzt spiel ich wieder Heiler und DD und überlass das tanken anderen, besseren Leuten (wobei nicht immer klar ist, ob die
tatsächlich besser sind). 

Allerdings muss ich zum Thema Teamplay, auch in Heroinis mal was sagen, was dem TE vielleicht nicht gefällt:

Wenn ich in ne Ini als DD reinmarschier, kriegt der Tank von mir *immer* ein kleines bisschen Antankzeit, beim Pala ergibt
sich das alleine dadurch, dass ich erst mal zu den mobs hinrennen muss, bei der Katze wart ich halt einen kurzen Augen-
blick bevor ich das vom Tank fokussierte Ziel anspringe.

Klar gibt es dann immer mal wieder DD-Kollegen, die mir dann mangelnde DPS vorwerfen, dafür ist meine Sterberate re-
lativ niedrig.

Ja, mein Job als DD ist es, möglichst viel Damage in möglichst kurzer Zeit zu machen, das darf jedoch nicht dazu führen, 
dass ich zwei Sekunden max. Damage bringe und danach gemütlich vor mich hin chille, weil mein Char tot auf dem
Boden liegt.  Wichtig ist der Gesamtschaden, nicht unbedingt die DPS.

Wenn also jeder sich mal an die eigene Nase fasst, sei es der Tank, sei es der Heiler oder seien es die DD's, dann 
sind Heroinis total chillige Angelegenheiten und auch im Raid klappt es besser. 

Edit: Es soll auch vorkommen, dass neu 80er ihre erste Heroini machen, da ist es
sicher hilfreich, wenn man ein bisschen Teamplay zeigt, so können die nämlich 
schon mal für die Raids üben.


----------



## Hubautz (3. August 2010)

Es geht nebenbei bemerkt auch gar nicht darum, ob ich als Tank einen entlaufenen Mob einfangen *kann* oder ob ich einem durchgeknallten DD die Aggro wieder abnehmen *kann* oder ob ich mehrere Gruppen an mich binden *kann* während die DD dmg auf 3 oder mehr verschiedene Ziele machen, sondern ob ich es *will*.

Das nervt nämlich. Ich möchte das auch etwas entspannt angehen und nicht permanent reagieren müssen, weil irgend so ein Depp nicht spielen kann.

Es sollte dem ein oder anderen DD mal klar werden dass es 


Twinks gibt, d.h. Leute die keinen GS von drölf k haben
Tanks und Heiler keine NPCs sind, die zu ihrer persönlichen Belustigung existieren
.


----------



## Blablubs (3. August 2010)

Erkusch schrieb:


> Also Leute Bevor ihr euch hier die Köpfe einhaut Bereite ich den Spuck mal ein Ende.
> 
> In Raids Etc bin ich als Schurke unterwegs und muss Eins Klarstellen.
> In einer Raidgruppe oder Hero Instance Ist sowohl der Tank sowie der DD Schuld wegen der Aggro.
> ...



Drückst du auf gut Glück die Capslocktaste?
Thread hat sich eh irgendwie verfahren, ich kann dieses divenhafte Verhalten der Tanks aber echt nicht mehr ab, naja das Sprichwort "Gib einem Menschen Macht und du erkennst sein wahres Ich" bewahrheiten sich leider.


----------



## Shendria (3. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Drückst du auf gut Glück die Capslocktaste?
> Thread hat sich eh irgendwie verfahren, ich kann dieses divenhafte Verhalten der Tanks aber echt nicht mehr ab, naja das Sprichwort "Gib einem Menschen Macht und du erkennst sein wahres Ich" bewahrheiten sich leider.




Ahja.... deshalb sollten sich auch alle Tanks und Heiler von den DD auf der Nase herumtanzen lassen oder? 



So ein absolut geniales Spiegelbild der heutigen Gesellschaft ist echt arg. Nichts mehr miteinander, anderen helfen, mal Rücksicht nehmen... Nur noch ICH, ICH, ICH..... und wenn ICH in 5min durch ne Ini will, dann hat das auch so zu geschehen... blablabla.... Traurig echt.... Sucht euch nen Singleplayer, oder haltet euch an die Solo-Inhalte wenn ihr es nicht schafft mit ner Gruppe zu spielen... Das gilt übrigens nicht nur für DD, auch für Heiler und Tanks.... Gibt auf allen Seiten solche. 

Ich war echt noch NIE so froh drüber das ich genug Leute kenne mit denen ich relaxed durch ne Ini kann und nicht auf solche großkotzigen Spieler (nein, nicht nur DD.... ) angewießen bin...


----------



## Blablubs (3. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Ahja.... deshalb sollten sich auch alle Tanks und Heiler von den DD auf der Nase herumtanzen lassen oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Einzige, der hier ein falsches Bild hat bist du. 4/5 Leuten wollen schnell durch die Instanz, nur der Tank heult mal wieder rum, dass man ihm doch die Aggro lassen soll, dass er eine halbe Stunde Antankzeit braucht und dass der Pull des ersten Bosses in Burg Utgarde sorgfältig geplant werden muss. Wer kann dann nicht in einer Gruppe spielen, die 4 Leute, die schnell durchwollen oder der Tank, der nicht in der Lage ist sich anzupassen? Das "Nur noch ICH!"-Gehabe liegt hier eindeutig auf Seiten der Tanks, die am wenigsten Arbeit haben wollen. Es ist in einer 5er Hero nun echt keine große Arbeit zu tanken, man zieht auch nur eine Rotation durch und spottet zur Not mal, wenn das den Horizont eines Menschen übersteigt hat dieser ganz andere Probleme als WoW.


----------



## RedShirt (3. August 2010)

*sigh*

Es gibt von jeder Klasse Flachbretter - egal welche.

Tank: Überleben + Aggro
Heiler: Gruppe überleben lassen
DD: Mobs umhauen


So.

Die Diskussion mit Enragetimern usw ist schon klar, ein Tank muß fix Aggro aufbauen können, damit die DDs schneller Gas geben können.

Jetzt der Unterschied Raid <-> n(hc) Instanz.

Raid ist normalerweise disziplinierter, bekannter.
Instanz will generell jeder nur noch fix durch, Marken + bye. Weil zu 90% outgeared und nix zu holen.

"Antanken lassen" .... sind nur n paar Sekunden die man 0 Schaden macht - das schadet weder dem DPS noch Gesamtschaden, wenn alle gleichzeitig nachher loslegen. (Inkl. Irreführung/Schurkenhandel)

In der Zeit holt der Tank viel Aggro rein, und dann läuft es entspannter.

Anzahl Tanks < Anzahl Heiler < Anzahl DDs

So, jetzt ratet mal warum oft DDs unangenehm auffallen =) weils so viele gibt.
Ich hab auch genug Tankpfeifen wie Heilpfeifen erlebt.

Edit:



> Der Einzige, der hier ein falsches Bild hat bist du. 4/5 Leuten wollen schnell durch die Instanz, nur der Tank heult mal wieder rum, dass man ihm doch die Aggro lassen soll, dass er eine halbe Stunde Antankzeit braucht und dass der Pull des ersten Bosses in Burg Utgarde sorgfältig geplant werden muss.



Solang der AOE den Tank nicht überholt.... tote DDs machen halt 0 Schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (3. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Der Einzige, der hier ein falsches Bild hat bist du. 4/5 Leuten wollen schnell durch die Instanz, nur der Tank heult mal wieder rum, dass man ihm doch die Aggro lassen soll, dass er eine halbe Stunde Antankzeit braucht und dass der Pull des ersten Bosses in Burg Utgarde sorgfältig geplant werden muss. Wer kann dann nicht in einer Gruppe spielen, die 4 Leute, die schnell durchwollen oder der Tank, der nicht in der Lage ist sich anzupassen? Das "Nur noch ICH!"-Gehabe liegt hier eindeutig auf Seiten der Tanks, die am wenigsten Arbeit haben wollen. Es ist in einer 5er Hero nun echt keine große Arbeit zu tanken, man zieht auch nur eine Rotation durch und spottet zur Not mal, wenn das den Horizont eines Menschen übersteigt hat dieser ganz andere Probleme als WoW.




Ich vergesse tatsächlich immer, das man ja als Vollprofi schon auf die Welt kommt... Tut mir leid, mein Fehler!

Die Tanks, die länger zum antanken brauchen, oder für nen Pull, sind genau solche Leute die vielleicht grad anfangen mit Tanken? Schon mal drüber nachgedacht? Ne, denn es ist ja alles soooooooo einfach... Da macht der Rest der Gruppe die Situation auch net grad besser wenn die ganze Zeit nur Flames, Beleidigungen und Pulls von DD und Heilern kommen... Kaum zu glauben das der Tank in so nem Fall dann verunsichtert ist... anstatt das man so jemanden dann ein wenig unter die Arme greift heißts nur noch "GoGoGo" "Was dauert denn da so lang.... Noob" und mein Liebling"L2P". 
Mal abgesehn davon, wenn du in ner Hero bist und 1 DD mal eben net so unbedingt mag oder anwesend ist, dann macht der auch weniger als der Rest, bei dem fällts aber weniger ins Gewicht als wenn mal ein Tank oder Heiler ein wenig abgelenkt ist. 3 gegen 1/1 ist halt etwas anderes von der Gewichtsverteilung.... Aber nachdem ja keiner in nem Spiel mehr Spaß haben darf, sondern nur noch rush-rush gilt, bist du wohl im Recht....


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (3. August 2010)

Ich spiele Tank und DD mit einer Klasse... Wenn ich tanke bekommen DD's selten Aggro, auch wenn se so einiges an dmg raushaun, aber manche Tanks geben sich echt keine Mühe oder sind zu blöd zum tanken, wenn ich als DD dann Bossaggro krieg während ich PvP-Gear in ner Hero trag, läuft irgendwas falsch.


----------



## Sorryman (3. August 2010)

Das geilste ist eigentlich wenn der Tank weiter rennt, Mobs pullt und der Heiler noch am looten ist ... Ist mir als Heiler schon oft passiert! Zuerst bin ich noch schnell hingesprintet, aber jetzt lass ich mir ehrlich gesagt Zeit! Hat der Tank pech, wenn er und der rest der Gruppe draufgehen, das ist sicherlich nicht mein Fehler und zudem mein gutes Recht zu looten und zur kürschnern, wenn es was zu kürschnern gibt ^^

Und ich sage auch nicht bescheid! Der Tank hat drauf zu achten das der Heiler auch in der Nähe ist. Hab selber nen Schutz-Pala und ich hab es nie anders gemacht. Und wenn dann die Inze 5 Minuten länger dauert ist mir das ja egal ...

Aber zum Thema DD und Aggro hab ich gestern auch wieder was erlebt... alle ... wirklich ALLE DREI DDs, hatten Aggro ... Jäger, Schurke, Hexer ... Jäger Totstellen? War nicht! Hexer Seele Brechen? War nicht! .... Jäger und Hexer tot ... was macht der Schurke? Ich weiss es nicht zumindest die 2 von 6 Mobs die schon fast tot waren verlierten in den folgenden 20 Sekunden fast gar keinen Schaden. Statt das der Schurke die Mobs fokust die fast tot sind und die killt nöööö keine Ahnung was der gemacht hat! Und zack waren alle tot ...

Ja und da soll man sich als Tank UND Heiler nicht aufregen? Wer Hero Instanzen geht und dann auch noch die höheren Heros wie Seelenschmiede und Grube, diejenigen sollten in der Lage sein halbwegs intelligent zu spielen und nicht drauf zu AOEn, wenns die Situation erfordert. Aber naja durch diese Spielweise geht die Intelligenz eh verloren.

EDIT: Hexer und Jäger haben geleavt, es kamen zwei neue und alles hat wunderbar funktioniert! Auch wenn es schonmal leichter war dort zu heilen ^^

Ich hoffe das man mit Cata wieder mehr Wert auf CC legen muss... dieses draufgeholze und durchrushen geht mir ein wenig auf den Sack!


----------



## TriggerTMA (3. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Der Einzige, der hier ein falsches Bild hat bist du. 4/5 Leuten wollen schnell durch die Instanz, nur der Tank heult mal wieder rum, dass man ihm doch die Aggro lassen soll, dass er eine halbe Stunde Antankzeit braucht und dass der Pull des ersten Bosses in Burg Utgarde sorgfältig geplant werden muss. Wer kann dann nicht in einer Gruppe spielen, die 4 Leute, die schnell durchwollen oder der Tank, der nicht in der Lage ist sich anzupassen? Das "Nur noch ICH!"-Gehabe liegt hier eindeutig auf Seiten der Tanks, die am wenigsten Arbeit haben wollen. Es ist in einer 5er Hero nun echt keine große Arbeit zu tanken, man zieht auch nur eine Rotation durch und spottet zur Not mal, wenn das den Horizont eines Menschen übersteigt hat dieser ganz andere Probleme als WoW.



Ich kann deine Ansicht bzgl. der Hero Inis nachvollziehen. Sie sollen in der Regel schnell gehen, das sehe ich als Tank und Heiler auch so. Es ist (abgesehen von den ICC 5ern) so leicht heute diese Inis zu druchlaufen. Vieles macht man nebenbei. Doch das alles geht nur bei angemessenen Equipt. 
Als ich angefangen habe mit tanken, habe ich den Chat ignoriert und mich nur auf ein Hallo und bye beschränkt. Mir war durchaus klar, das ich keine überragende Leistung bringen KONNTE. Denn ich hatte einen GS von knapp 4k bei beginn der ersten heroes und hatte es da mit Kollegen zu tun, die auf fast 6k kamen. Ich war immer froh, wenn noch ein Krieger, Pala oder DK DD dabei war, da die wenigstens noch mit der Aggro ein wenig umgehen konnten, aber Mage und Hexer waren die Hölle. Die haben losgeballert, als wenn es kein Morgen gibt. Und gerade Hexer können einen echt Sorgen machen, wenn die es drauf anlegen.

Ich will damit sagen, das dieses "Ich" Verhalten sich durch jede Klasse ziehen kann. Das hat hier nichts mit Macht zu tun. Wobei ich dieses Wort in Verbindung mit einem Spiel schon ein wenig lächerlich finde. Denn der DD hat ja ebensoviel (ich nenne es lieber) Einfluss. Denn er hat bei gleichem Equiptstand durchaus die Möglichkeit das Spiel zum ungunsten der Gruppe zu lenken. Und da wären wir wieder bei dem "Ich". Der DD holt sich die Aggro und stirbt im schlimmsten Fall. Ich sage es ehrlich: Es kann passieren, aber ich als Tank finde es auch bedauerlich. Aber das schlimmste ist ja, das der DD dann rummault. Und weil es eben soviele DDs gibt, steigt natürlich auch proportional die Zahl der Mauler. Somit fallen die eben auch sehr oft negativ auf. 

In der Summe liegt es dann doch an der Community, die eben kein soziales Verhalten mehr an den Tag legt. Ich bin mir sicher, das einige nichtmal wissen, was das sein soll. Und hier liegt nach meiner Ansicht der Hund begraben.


----------



## Dolzi (3. August 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Gute Heiler (wie ich) halten alle am Leben.
> 
> Durch absichtliches Sterbenlassen verbrauchst Du unnötig Mana und hältst die Gruppe auf. Nogo. Wenn du spielen lernen willst, melde dich gerne bei mir per PN.



Das hat rein gar nichts mit guter oder schlechter Heiler zu tun so wie du es hier behauptest, sondern mit erzieherischen Maßnahmen. Ein DD, der net einsieht, dass sein Job Schaden machen und net Aggro ziehen ist, lasse ich so lange sterben, bis er dies auch verstanden hat. Das ist keine Bösartigkeit von mir und ich lasse auch ganz bestimmt niemals grundlos jemanden sterben. Wenn jemand bei größeren Mobgruppen die Aggro zieht und etwas aufn Latz gezimmert kriegt, hab ich kein Problem auch mal den ein oder anderen Cooldown für diesen DD rauzuhauen.

Allerdings sehe ich es nicht ein, sämtliche CD's und den gesamten Manavorrat (wobei des mim Mana heutzutage net mehr des Problem sein sollte) für jemanden zu verschwenden, der sich in keinster weise einsichtig zeigt und dann auch noch den Heiler und Tank beschimpft wenn man mal mit Heilen oder Aggroaufbau net hinterher kommt und er nur noch die Zehennägel der Gegner begutachtet.

Meistens reicht es einfach ein mal kurz die Heilung auszusetzen um die meisten Damagedealer wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückzuholen und dann heile ich auch wieder ordentlich. Man muss hier immer zwischen denen unterscheiden die eigentlich alles mögliche tun um die Aggro net zu bekommen, es aber einfach mal missglückt und denen, die ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste alles zünden wo im Tooltip: "erzeugt ein erhebliches Maß an Bedrohung" druntersteht.


----------



## Atrophikus (3. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Ahja.... deshalb sollten sich auch alle Tanks und Heiler von den DD auf der Nase herumtanzen lassen oder?
> So ein absolut geniales Spiegelbild der heutigen Gesellschaft ist echt arg. Nichts mehr miteinander, anderen helfen, mal Rücksicht nehmen... Nur noch ICH, ICH, ICH..... und wenn ICH in 5min durch ne Ini will, dann hat das auch so zu geschehen... blablabla.... Traurig echt.... Sucht euch nen Singleplayer, oder haltet euch an die Solo-Inhalte wenn ihr es nicht schafft mit ner Gruppe zu spielen... Das gilt übrigens nicht nur für DD, auch für Heiler und Tanks.... Gibt auf allen Seiten solche.
> 
> Ich war echt noch NIE so froh drüber das ich genug Leute kenne mit denen ich relaxed durch ne Ini kann und nicht auf solche großkotzigen Spieler (nein, nicht nur DD.... ) angewießen bin...



Leider kennt nicht jeder genug Leute dafür und muss sich daher mit solchen Ego-Trippern herumschlagen.


----------



## Lokibu (3. August 2010)

> Eine Gruppe die kein Zusammenhalt hatt und nur am Rummaulen ist und nicht weiterkommt?
> oder eine Gruppe die sich Gegenseitig Helfen, Schnell und problemlos durch die Instance bzw Raid Durchzukommen?



Sehr guter Spruch. Und trifft sowas von zu. 

Ein gutes Beispiel sind immer solche Gruppen, wo der nervende DD oder Tank die Gruppe von alleine verlässt. Hiernach schafft man die Ini schneller und problemloser.

Die Probleme machen meiner Meinung nach immer die Spieler, die irgendwelche Ansprüche an andere Stellen ohne selber Rücksicht nehmen zu wollen. Immer dann hat man Probleme durch eine Ini zu kommen. 

Ich hab eher das Problem, dass die Leute, die die Gruppe verlassen ihren Fehler nicht einsehen, und diese dann auch unbelehrbar bleiben.


----------



## Blablubs (3. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Ich vergesse tatsächlich immer, das man ja als Vollprofi schon auf die Welt kommt... Tut mir leid, mein Fehler!
> 
> Die Tanks, die länger zum antanken brauchen, oder für nen Pull, sind genau solche Leute die vielleicht grad anfangen mit Tanken? Schon mal drüber nachgedacht? Ne, denn es ist ja alles soooooooo einfach... Da macht der Rest der Gruppe die Situation auch net grad besser wenn die ganze Zeit nur Flames, Beleidigungen und Pulls von DD und Heilern kommen... Kaum zu glauben das der Tank in so nem Fall dann verunsichtert ist... anstatt das man so jemanden dann ein wenig unter die Arme greift heißts nur noch "GoGoGo" "Was dauert denn da so lang.... Noob" und mein Liebling"L2P".
> Mal abgesehn davon, wenn du in ner Hero bist und 1 DD mal eben net so unbedingt mag oder anwesend ist, dann macht der auch weniger als der Rest, bei dem fällts aber weniger ins Gewicht als wenn mal ein Tank oder Heiler ein wenig abgelenkt ist. 3 gegen 1/1 ist halt etwas anderes von der Gewichtsverteilung.... Aber nachdem ja keiner in nem Spiel mehr Spaß haben darf, sondern nur noch rush-rush gilt, bist du wohl im Recht....



Naja scheinbar reden wir über 2 verschiedene Dinge. Ich habe mich doch über divenhafte Tanks mokiert, die ihre Position ausspielen, also nicht über die Tanks, die das Tanken noch lernen, also gehe ich auch davon aus, dass du darauf eingehst und nicht anfängst über ein ganz anderes Thema zu reden.


----------



## Manotis (3. August 2010)

So jetzt fehlt nur noch der mimimi Thread der Heiler.. Die tanks hatten glaub ich schon einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TriggerTMA (3. August 2010)

Manotis schrieb:


> So jetzt fehlt nur noch der mimimi Thread der Heiler.. Die tanks hatten glaub ich schon einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Vollständigkeitshalber, ja. Aber da wird nicht viel drin stehen. In einer Ini, oder im Raid ist das ja eine Position, die sehr klar definiert ist und keiner Diskussion bedarf. 

Dazu ist dieser Job im Raid immer anspruchsvoll, da weder Tank noch DD spielen kann!!
^^ Wer kennt hier das Wort Ironie nicht?


----------



## Sir Wagi (3. August 2010)

Ein Hoch auf den TE ! ^^ ...

Mir als Schurke sprichst du damit aus der Seele, wobei es in meinen Gruppen keine Aggroprobleme gibt dank Schurkenhandel ...
Aber auch mir gehen diese Threads von "total überforderten Tanks und Heilern" auf die Nüsse ...

Aber is halt so ... Es wird gemeckert, wenn die Aggro flöten geht, wenn´s mal etwas hektisch wird ... Wenn der Tank mal mehr als nur Autohit und der Heiler mal mehr als nur seinen lowsten Hot drücken muss ...

Nimmste Rücksicht, kommt die Kehrseite ...

*"ey lol du bob 6,1k gs und du machst nur 4k dps wtf willste mich verarschen noob?!?"*

Gehe eigentlich nich mehr Random Hero, aber ich denke es is an der Zeit, Tanks und Heiler zu ärgern xD ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PardonaLVV (3. August 2010)

Verstehe die ganze Panik wegen Aggro Problemen leider nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich spiele den Tank in unseren Raids auch wenn sich die Schurken den Schurkenhandel gegenseitig zuspielen um mehr dmg zu machen oder der Jäger mal die Irreführung vergisst hab ich keine Probleme die Aggro zu halten.

Naja die einzige ausnahme ist wohl unser etwas übermotivierter Offkrieger der mich auf dem Weg zum boss immer überholt.

Charge-Wirbeln-TOT!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was solle er hat dann ja eh meistens den SS sosnt braucht ihn ja keiner . hihi

Mit anderen Worten wenn es ein DD nicht darauf anlegt zu sterben sollte zumindest als DK Tank keine Probleme aufkommen.

GL allen dd´s


----------



## Ginkohana (3. August 2010)

hmm es scheint sich seit meinem Ausstieg vor knapp 4 Monaten nichts..aber auch garnichts in den Köpfen getan zu haben.

Lieber TE...ich habe sowohl Tank als auch DD gespielt und kann somit aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass die lieben DDs die du hier so als Opfer allen gemeinen Dingen darstellst an ihrem Ableben selbst schuld sind.
Wenn ein Tank eben nicht so toll equipped ist dann habt ihr gefälligst eure Finger von den Tasten zu lassen bis eine gewisse Antankzeit vergangen ist.
Solltet ihr das nicht tun und sterben, dann sollte man sich am besten gaaaanz leise verhalten und nicht wie ein an dem Tourettsyndrom Erkrankter Beleidigungen umsich speien.

Wenn ich mit meinem Hunter eine Ini besuchte war Aggro nie ein Problem da mir die Begriffe Missdirection und feign Death keine Fremdwörter sind so hat der Tank ein Aggro-Boost und wenns doch mal rot blinken sollte und die netten herr und Frau Mob sich dazu entschließen mit mir auf Tuchfüllung zu gehen so lege ich einfach eine Oscarreife Sterbeperformance hin.

Zu deinem Raidgeschwafel frage ich mich, wo es in einem ICC 10/25 er Normal nötig ist mit einem 30% Buff instanz Fulldps zu fahren...
Wenn das bei deiner Gruppe im Normalmode von Nöten ist, dann ist die gesammte Zusammenstellung deiner Raidgruppe..nunja sagen wir suboptimal.
Ich stell mir grad mit einem Schmunzeln im Gesicht vor wie das bei euch ausgesehen haben muss als es noch keinen Buff gab, seit ihr da am Trash gewiped weil der in den Enrage ging?

Deine "gebt euer bestes so wie wir" oder "deinstalliert wow" Sprüche kannst du dir mal ganz gepflegt dahin stecken wo die liebe Sonne nie scheint.

Viele von euch haben vergessen wie es früher war und haben einfach diese Abart der "ogogog mach ma hinneee" Mentalität angenommen.
Skill ist wenn man dem Tank die Aggro lässt und trotzdem einen annehmbaren Schadensoutput hat.

Ich bezweifle nicht, dass das der Umkehrschluss auch bei Tanks funktioniert aber ein ogogog DD kann eben auch einen ogogog Tank spielen.


----------



## Clubmaster (3. August 2010)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass Einstellungen wie die des Threaderöffners dazu geführt haben, dass ich das Tanking vollkommen aufgegeben habe. Meine Konsequenz: Reroll Rogue und Hunter. Stehe mit Euch jetzt in der 20 Minuten-Warteschlange, aber das ist's mir wert.


----------



## Syrras (3. August 2010)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht...

Heros gehen fix, idealerweise wenn alle zusammenarbeiten.
Gogogoggogo bringt die meisten Tanks/ Heiler ersteinmal dazu ruhig durchzuatmen und nachzzubuffen, anstatt gas zu geben, warum also stressen?

Wenn einer zur Schicht muss, kann man zusammen schnell die zwei Frosties holen, aber falls dewr Heiler Mana braucht und der Hexer schon wieder den Demotzank versucht, verkürzt das in der regel gar nichts.

Wenn die Eule dem Tank die Mobs mit Typhoon rumschubst macht sie evtl. mehr Schaden, aber dem Tank unnötig das Leben schwer.
Tendetiell versaut sie auch anderen DDs den Damage wg. kanalisierter Fähigkeit oder ranlaufen/hinterher müssen... 
Ob unsere Eule das alleine rausholen kann wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Mit Schaden und Tanken habe ich keine Probleme, aber ich heile zB keine Randoms mehr, weil ich es satt habe.
Heilen nur für Gildenmitglieder und FL Bekannte.


Gruß S


----------



## Gnorfal (3. August 2010)

Viele DD*´s* benutzen aber auch Panzer*s* und Messer*s* oder auch Brechstangen*s*. Deswegen vielleicht auch die vielen Vorurteil*s*. Ist genauso wie bei eingedenglischten Wörtern...


----------



## Sir Wagi (3. August 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Viele DD*´s* benutzen aber auch Panzer*s* und Messer*s* ...



Made my day ! xD ...


----------



## cataboom (3. August 2010)

"[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Laut vielen Tanks die hier im Forum
unterwegs sind, ziehen wir ihm die Aggro weg und sterben letztendlich, was dazu führt das der Tank & der Heiler mit ihrem geringen Output
an Schaden die verbleibenden Adds alleine töten müssen. Ihr möchtet uns also mitteilen, wir sollen warten. Wieso sollen wir warten?
In diesem Falle (heroische Instanz) liegt es doch ganz klar auf der Hand, dass jeder in der Gruppe der Interesse nachgeht, diese Instanz
so schnell wie möglich zu säubern. Sprich, anstatt Focus-dmg zu machen, holen wir unsere AoE-Zauber raus und machen das ganze:

- schnell
- unkompliziert
- zeitsparend"[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Du bist ja n Sp....! Wenn welche verrecken ists also schnell, unkompliziert und zeitsparend? aha[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Vorhin grad wieder als Heiler erlebt. Komm in die Instanz 1 Toter und der Heiler ist abgehauen. Ich schau in die Grp was los ist und sehe der Tank ~ itemlvl 192. OK mal schaun. 1. Mobgruppe DDs fangen instant an dmg zu fahren und bekommen natürlich die Aggro und ich konnte die Grp zum Glück am Leben halten. Danach mal eben alle darauf aufmerksam gemacht das der Tank frisch ist. Nun haben sich die DDs ein wenig zusammengerissen und es ist nicht einer mehr gestorben in der Instanz geschweige kamen wir in eine brenzlige Situation.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Fazit wir sind [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]schnell, unkompliziert und zeitsparend durch die Ini gekommen.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Du würdest also lieber voll drauf kloppen und Tote in kauf nehmen? Toll da würde ich jetzt noch in der Ini hocken.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Einfach mal als Gruppe spielen und gut ists. Wenn der Tank nicht so klasse ist ists doch egal man kann trotzdem [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]schnell, unkompliziert und zeitsparend durch die Ini flitzen.[/font]


----------



## Hamburgperle (3. August 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Viele DD*´s* benutzen aber auch Panzer*s* und Messer*s* oder auch Brechstangen*s*. Deswegen vielleicht auch die vielen Vorurteil*s*. Ist genauso wie bei eingedenglischten Wörtern...



Der gefällt mir*s* !
;-))


Ansonsten nen mimimi fred von einem TE, der keine Rücksicht nehmen möchte und dafür Gründe in der Spielmechanik sucht.

PS: lieber TE ... Flächenschaden ist per se auch bei vielen Mobs nicht die effektivste und schnellste Art voran zu kommen. Die schnellste und effektivste Art eine Ini schnell zu meistern, ist das Überleben aller im Raid/in der Gruppe zu sichern. 

Wenn bei Dreamwalker nen Skelett kommt, ist dieses first target ... warum ? Weil es durch sein Verwüsten den Raid recht schnell dezimiert. Da nützt dir deine supi Bomber-dps bei anderen Mobs auch net viel ... (dies nur mal als Beispiel, auch wenns durch die 30 % deutlich entspannter geworden ist, als noch zu beginn, wo es gereicht hat, dass das Skelett wenige Sekunden nicht beachtet wurde)

... naja so long


----------



## Potpotom (3. August 2010)

Beim Seelenverschlinger und ähnlichen Bossen kann man sich als DD schön revanchieren... anstelle des Damagestopps einfach mal alle CDs zünden und ordentlich rausrotzen. Sehr selten das mein "Ziel" das dann überlebt und der Verschlinger fällt auch ohne Tank, Heal etc.pp. 

Ja, ich bin gemein.


----------



## Slush (3. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Und habt endlich mal Respekt vor der Arbeit eines Damagedealers!! Es ist die schwerste Arbeit die es gibt. Man muss sich reinlesen was für eine Rotation man nimmt, dann kommt es auch noch auf Equip drauf an welche. Dann kommt die Frage was sockel ich? Und wann was anderes? Heiler haben das praktisch garnicht, Tanks eh nicht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast du schonmal im endcontenct gehealt du held? xDDD

Aber ich will jetz tauch nicht sagen Healen ist am schwersten ... es ist alles gleich schwer ... ich denke man sollte sich hier jetzt nicht die Köpfe einreissen und vorallem sollte man sowas wie "lol tank kann ich blind spielen, aggro aufbau ist eh easy" o. "lol healen ist doch leicht ... als pala zB holylight spammen" nicht umbedignt sagen. Nur weil man DD ist und glaubt man wär der einzige der sowas wie ne Rotation braucht und sich fragt welches Equip u. welche Sockel man benutzt. Glaub mir wertzû wir healer kennen das auch ;D wir müssen haben zB einen imenseren manaverbrauch den wir managen müssen etc. so hat jeder seine Aufgaben also hört bitte einfach auf mit aussagen wie "Damagedealer ist die schwerste Arbeit die es gibt"

gruß Slush


----------



## Atrophikus (3. August 2010)

cataboom schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Einfach mal als Gruppe spielen und gut ists. Wenn der Tank nicht so klasse ist ists doch egal man kann trotzdem [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]schnell, unkompliziert und zeitsparend durch die Ini flitzen.[/font]



Genau so ist es. 

Aber nein, Herr TE und die ganzen anderen minderbegabten Dorfdödel (das steckt doch hinter der Abkürzung DD, oder? ) bestehen darauf, allen zu zeigen, wie prächtig ihr Penismeter gewachsen ist. Ich kann gar nicht so viel fressen, wie ich kotzen möchte. 
Man kann nur hoffen, das irgendwann jeder Tank, jeder Heiler und jeder vernünftige Schadensausteiler so ein Verhalten konsequent bestraft. Spott und Heilung zurückhalten, den Mob erst angreifen wenn der Dorfdödel im Staub liegt, danach Votekick und rauf auf die Ignorierliste. 

Eine Utopie, aber eine verdammt verlockende. WoW könnte so ein angenehmes Gruppenspielerlebnis bieten....


----------



## Blablubs (3. August 2010)

Atrophikus schrieb:


> Man kann nur hoffen, das irgendwann jeder Tank, jeder Heiler und jeder vernünftige Schadensausteiler so ein Verhalten konsequent bestraft. Spott und Heilung zurückhalten, den Mob erst angreifen wenn der Dorfdödel im Staub liegt, danach Votekick und rauf auf die Ignorierliste.
> 
> Eine Utopie, aber eine verdammt verlockende. WoW könnte so ein angenehmes Gruppenspielerlebnis bieten....



Du bremst auch andere Fahrteilnehmer auf der Autobahn aus, oder?


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (3. August 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Viele DD*´s* benutzen aber auch Panzer*s* und Messer*s* oder auch Brechstangen*s*. Deswegen vielleicht auch die vielen Vorurteil*s*. Ist genauso wie bei eingedenglischten Wörtern...



der apostroph ist fehl am platz, das s nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja, ist schon doof, dass der plural von dealer dealers ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamburgperle (3. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Du bremst auch andere Fahrteilnehmer auf der Autobahn aus, oder?



ne .. er läßt sie vorbeifahren ... volles Tempo in den vorne parkenden LKW ... ;-)


----------



## Novane (3. August 2010)

Also ich bezeichne mich mal als guter Tank,
Selten verliere ich die Aggro und wenn ich sie verlieren sollte ist der Mob anmir bevor er den DD hittet.
Aber Fakt ist nunmal folgendes: Ja mit AoE geht vielesschneller vorallem lowlvl sachen bzw einfach instances
Generell hab ich nix dagegen wenn die DD mit AoE Effekten meinen Monitor in ein merkwürdiges Farbenmeer tauchen.

ABER!

Viele DD's ist ein Fokus egal, da steht ein Healer in der Mobgrp und healt alles fröhlich durch und kein DD denkt auch nur dran den mal anzugreifen
nein immer nur AoE.

Man bitte als Tank einen mob zu sheepen, stunnen bla egal, wird dann doof angemacht das das Kinderkacke ist am Ende stirb dann einer und der Tank ist Schuld. 

Ich vertrete mittlerweile die Tank-arsch-einstellung. Wenn ich was will macht es oder ich leave und siehe das es klappt. Bei Gruppensuche brauch ein Tank selten länger wie 2-3 min. Ich genieße das tanken, auch wenns deutlich einfacher wurde mit WOTLK. Tanken ist Klasse, 
und tanken wird eines der besten Sachen wenn die Gruppe auf den Tank hört. Viele behaupten, hachja tanken is soooo easy
Ja mitm T9 is tanken inner rnd hc inni nich schwierig, da kannst mit dem healer alleine reinspazieren. 
Die schönsten Tank erlebnisse hab ich immer noch aus Classic mit BRD und Scholo
Krieger, Priest, Mage, Rouge, Hexer. Das waren die 2 schönsten Runs, weil alle untereuqippt waren, keine manatränke etc. dabei hatten, und alle 57, das war super mit denen Leuten. Ich schweife ab.

Oft isses auch so, ihc laufe als Krieger richtung mob, fliegen schon 2 Kettenblitze an mir vorbei, ich hab keine Wut, Massenspott und Wutanfall sind noch auf CD. Der Shami stirbt, motzt mich an ich wäre zu doof zum tanken. Danke auch.
Tanken ist der undankbarste Job. Zum Glück haben wenigstens ne Handvoll noch Respekt vor dem Heal


----------



## Lizard King (3. August 2010)

immerwieder lächerlich wenn DDs meinen Sie hätten ein Recht dazu Heiler oder Tanks zurechtzuweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (3. August 2010)

Also, ich hab einen Tank mit dd-Specc, einen Heiler (Main) mit dd-Specc und zwei DDs mit Healspecc, dh. ich kenn alle Rollen in Innis. 

Als DD find ich es am einfachsten; als Heiler fast gleich einfach, aber das liegt wahrscheinlich am Gear. Als Tank werd ich jedesmal nervös, wenn ich eine Inni betrete. Warum? Weil es immer der Tank schuld ist, wenn was nicht klappt. Auch wenn ich nicht schlecht Tanke. 


Wer negativ auffällt in Innis? Meine Erfahrung:

Tanks, die meinen der Held zu sein und Forderungen stellen. Tanks, die einfach unfähig sind, endlos langsam pullen und/oder nicht dazu lernen. (ges. maximal 15%)

Heiler, die brainafk rumeiern. Heiler, bei denen mich mein Rankwatch zuspammt, dass sie Fähigkeit XY auf Rang 2 benutzen obwohl Rang 12 auf ihrem Level zur Verfügung steht - oft mit einer ziemlich miesen Heilleistung verbunden. (ges. maximal 10%)

DDs, die selbst pullen. DDs, die mobs spotten, ranziehen oder wegschubsen. DDs, die keinen dmg trotz uberequip machen. DDs mit Endcontentgear, die Aggro ziehen und dann den frisch-80er-Tank mobben. (ges. 75%)


----------



## Creeb (3. August 2010)

Es ist und bleib eine endlos, nutzlos, sinnlos Diskussion zwischen den 3 Blöcken.
Wie viele hier vorher schon geschrieben haben ist es ein Spiel welches man miteinander spielt und nicht gegeneinander. 
Also lieber immer an die eigene Nase fassen und selbst erkennen, was ich selber falsch gemacht habe, und wie ich dieses in Zukunft abstellen kann, für ein besseres Miteinander.

Wir sind eine Community verdammt lernt das endlich!


----------



## ThunderSH24 (3. August 2010)

Da ich sowohl Tank (Pala) als auch DD (Hunter) spiele, gebe ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu.

Als Hunter mach ich logischerweise immer md, sobald frei, und halt Focus-dmg. Warum? 
Weil ich es in EQ so gelrnt hab. Meist hat auch der Tank angesagt, welcher Mob das Ziel ist, sofern es mehr als einer war.

Und ich gestehe, ich freue mich darauf, wenn endlich wieder mit cc gearbeitet werden muss.


Als Tank ist meine -Devise im Regelfall: Wer außer mir pullt, sofern ich ihn nicht darum bitte, darf die aggro behalten
(wenn es mit Absich war. War es ein Versehen, ist klar, daß ich ihm den Mob abnehme, und sofern es nicht der Heiler ist.)
Meiner Meinung nach entscheidet der Tank, welche Gruppe er wann pillt - Er wird sich sicher was bei denken, warum er etwas so macht, wie er es macht.

Ich hab letztens einen netten Spruch dazu gelesen:

Aggro ist episch und wird beim Aufheben gebunden!

Ich bn inzwischen dazu übergegangen, in 5er Instanzen die Trashgruppen mit Siegel des Befehls statt Siegel der Verderbnis zu tanken.


----------



## Atrophikus (3. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Du bremst auch andere Fahrteilnehmer auf der Autobahn aus, oder?






Hamburgperle schrieb:


> ne .. er läßt sie vorbeifahren ... volles Tempo in den vorne parkenden LKW ... ;-)




Japp, das ist genau mein Ding^^


----------



## Shendria (3. August 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Heiler, die brainafk rumeiern. Heiler, bei denen mich mein Rankwatch zuspammt, dass sie Fähigkeit XY auf Rang 2 benutzen obwohl Rang 12 auf ihrem Level zur Verfügung steht - oft mit einer ziemlich miesen Heilleistung verbunden. (ges. maximal 10%)




Da gibts ne kleine Verteidigung der Leute ..... meistens sind das DD die halt schneller in die Ini wollen, sich als Heiler anmelden und schnell umspeccen.... blöderweise aber nicht wissen das teilweise Dualspecc bugged. Ich hab den Bug selber nicht gekannt bis ich einmal als Diszi im Nexus war und von Rank-Watch zugebombt worden bin. Da war mir dann aber auch klar warum ich teilweise ganz schöne Probleme beim Heilen in ner Ini hatte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Mach denjenigen einfach mal drauf Aufmerksam das es beim umspeccen zu nem Bug kommen kann, dann haut das mit den höheren Rängen auch meistens hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (3. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt im Prinzip nur bestätigt, was ich gesagt habe. Bei einem Boss hat die eine Gruppe mehr zu tun, bei einem anderen die andere Gruppe usw. Als Gegenbeispiel kann ich dir Saurfang nennen. Da wird nur abgespottet und gut. Dafür müssen Fern-DDs die Adds kiten.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Was das mangelnde Spielverständnis angeht: Du sprichst von Klassenverständnis, nicht von Spielverständnis. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Die eigene Klasse zu beherrschen, das kann jeder lernen. Jedoch wirklich zu begreifen, dass WoW ein Gruppenspiel ist und es ohne die anderen einfach nicht geht und auch die Wichtigkeit der Arbeit zu begreifen, die die anderen Spieler leisten - da fängt Spielverständnis an.



spielverständnis beinhaltet meiner meinung nach auch verständnis der bosstaktiken, der klassenrollen und des gruppenspiels- btw, welchen saurfang machst du, wo dd die adds kiten? da wunderts mich nich, dass manche den noch nich down haben...

so und nu zur ewigen diskussion mehr leben=besserer tank
in ner stinknormalen random hero kann ein tank sehr wohl mit avoid-gear rumlaufen...in icc bringt ihm das jetzt nich so viel..in pdk wieder mehr...
auch hier gilt: wer keine ahnung hat....
die tanks aus meim raid haben avoidgear, dmg-tankgear und staminagear...staminagear für icc hero, avoid für hero inis und das dmggear, wenn sie sehen das die dd nichts reißen- und ihnen geht nur die aggro flöten wenn der dd vor ihnen in die gruppe bombt

auch wir haben im raid dd, die unfähig sind omen zu beachten...bei halion haben wir nen mage dabei, der seinen namen liebevoll mit einem "cutter" versehen bekommen hat, der auch in p1 immer die bossaggro zieht, weil ers nicht kapiert, das auf hero die adds mitgetankt werden und der boss dann bisschen unbeachtet daneben steht.
oder bei lady deathwhisper ist er immer der erste, der im dreck liegt...er wird deswegen aber auch immer zurechtgewiesen, denn ein guter dd achtet auf seine aggro..

ich zitiere an dieser stelle einen hunter aus einer hero: "ich bin dd, an mich muss sich der tank anpassen" exakt nach diesem spruch lag er dauernd tot im dreck weil der heiler sichg eweigert hat ihn zu heilen und der tank ihm die aggro überließ, da dieser hunter ireeführung nicht kannte und draufholzte bevor jemand anderes den mob auch nur gesehen hatte...

das argument mim enrage timer:
klar sehen auch die progressraids den enragetimer ab und an...dann wird die gruppe umgebaut oder die taktik angepasst- dennoch muss auch hier jeder auf seine aggro achten als dd...wer dann sein "oh fu ich war so beschäftigt mit dmg machen weil enrage und so, dass ich omen nicht beachtet hab" fliegt ausm raid. weil sowas mehr behindert als vorranbringt.
und wenn der dd tot im dreck liegt, weil er zu unfähig is omen zu lesen...dann bringt er dem raid auch nichts und das argument mit dem enragetimer wird wieder aktiv->toter dd=weniger dmg=enrage timer greifbarer
lebender dd=dmg=enrage timer nicht so greifbar
dd, der auf seine aggro achtet= lebend, macht dmg=enrage timer wird umgangen

und in randomraids is es noch wichtiger auf seine aggro zu achten, da man nicht weiß was der tank so kann...oder nicht kann...wie oft hab ichs erlebt, dass es sich fauldarm anders überlegt hat und statt des fröhlich hüpfenden palatanks lieber die stinkende eule umgehauen hat...oder bei saurfang die adds lieber den schurken umnatzen als sich einen cm zu bewegen...

und in random heros is es nich anders...da haben sich die dd auch an den tank anzupassen, auf ihn zu warten was er pullt und wie viel..und wie viel däämäätschaggro man ihm zutrauen kann..wenn ich nen tank hab, dessen gear nur aus hero inis kommt, renn ich auch nich sofort rein, saate mitm hexer, dass jeder bauer stolz auf mich wäre oder rotz mit gedankenexplo in die gruppe...ich warte bis er an den mobs ist un fang klein an, bis ich mir sicher bin, dass die aggro reicht..un selbst dann zieh ich verblassen o.ä.

jedem dd, der hier rumweint, dass tanks sich wie götter aufführen oder so schmu und hier einen auf "dd sind so arm dran un mimimi un tanks haben es soo leicht, aber sie jammern nur und ae>all und blaa" sollten mal nen tank leveln..und dann auf die ganzen lustigen randoms treffen...im low bereich is es besonder krass...da haben die meisten dd dieses wotlk-dmg-denken: bomben bis der arzt kommt und wenn man stirbt wird geflamed...
wie ich schon mal irgendwo erwähnt hab zieh ich mir grad nen kleinen schamiheiler hoch..ich hab gestern nen dktank aner backe gehabt, der nur den todesgriff als spott hatte...was aber den mage, den hexer und den hunter nicht gestört hat...die haben fröhlich gebombt bevor der dk überhaupt irgendwas im target hatte und haben dann aufs übelste angefangen zu flamen...diesen herrschaften würd ich dringlichst raten mal nen tank zu leveln...

aber es gibt auch genug tanks, die nicht wissen was sie tun...die in gundrak den boss im ersten raum+ denselbigen+den zweiten raum pullen und sich wundern, dass der heiler an healaggro stirbt, weil er nicht mehr weiß wem er jetzt den arsch retten soll...
es bringt keinem was, wenn man mit aller gewalt versucht so schnell wie möglich durch ne hero zu rennen...es sei denn, du hast als tank nen heiler am arsch, der dich a. kennt und/oder b. das mitmacht...aber da das selten ist, wenn man auf 4 unbekannte spieler trifft, sollte man da n bisschen zurückschrauben..als dd, als tank...sowie als heiler, die mit vorliebe auch mal pullen, wenn sie glauben das sie unsterblich sind...

fröstler, wenn du nen tank spielen würdest, der gerade 80 geworden ist, wirklich nicht soo das pralle gear hat, wärst du auch vorsichtig...da würdest du auch nicht reinrennen wie jemand mit icc-gear..kannst du normalerweise auch nicht, weil du in der situtaion mehr abbekommst oder härtere schläge abbekommst...auch das muss man manchmal den lvl 20-70 tanks erklären, die meinen mit lvl 20 schon alle fähigkeiten zu haben wie auf 80...mit dem entsprechendem gear natürlich...

es gibt auf jeder seite flachpfeifen, die besser sims spielen sollten oder tamagotchi oder pokemon oder son schmu..einfach bisschen auf die leute in der gruppe achten, sich im gegebenen fall an den tank anpassen- oder an den heiler- und die sache läuft..was bringts mir, wenn ich nach dem "gogo wir haben keine zeit"prinzip als dd oder tank oder heiler in ne ini geh, dann sollte ich mir die marken doch lieber über nen 10er oder 25er raid "erfarmen"...denn normalerweise bringt diese hektik nichts, außer das sie noch mehr zeit kostet...
ich unterstütze da jeden heiler, der nen dd sterben lässt, der auf seine aggro ncht achtet..und ihn dann auch laufen lässt oder nen tank, der meint die ganze ini auf einmal pullen zu müssen..wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen- mir is es als dd auch öfters so gegangen, wenn ich brainafk durch ne ini rumgerannt bin und gebombt hab...ich unterstütze auch tanks, die sich weigern nem dd die mobs abzunehmen, wenn der sich nich unter kontrolle hat...und als dd fang ich gar nich erst das maulen an, es sei denn es ist offensichtlich das der ERFAHRENE tank nen fehler gemacht hat (als nur dann, wenn mir bekannt ist, das der tank erfahrung+gear vorweisen kann), ansonsten halt ich mein dummes maul und halt mich zurück...tot bring ich der gruppe nichts
wie dolzi gesagt hat...es kommt drauf an ob der dd/tank sich wie ne dampfwalze durch die ini bewegt...oder obs fehler sind, die halt mal passieren können...

auch wenn ich mich jetzt im kreis gedreht hab - ich bin noch nich wach, starcraft macht einfach mehr spaß zur zeit- würd ich jedem raten, alle drei klassen zu spielen...und eventuell neu hochziehen...da sieht man die problematik des gruppenspiels am deutlichsten....


----------



## Marvs (3. August 2010)

Wer als DD übernukt, ist ein schlechter DD weil ein toter DD.
Wer als DD schlecht ist, wird ersetzt; für jeden von euch der geht, kommen 10 andere.
Ihr seid ersetzbar.


----------



## Lokibu (3. August 2010)

Wenn euch in der Gruppe jemand sagt, dass es normalerweise keine Probleme beim tanken gibt, dann solltet euch an die eigene Nase fassen, wenn es gerade bei dieser Gruppe zu problemen kommt und ihr anfangt über den Tank zu meckern.

Ich selber bin davon überzeugt, dass ich sehr gut tanken und heilen kann. Ich habe in den Gildeninternenraids und Heroinis nie Probleme. Aber Random kriege leider nicht selten immer irgendwelche Vollpfosten in der Gruppe, die meinen das das Problem an mir liegt. 

Wie kann es sein, dass es immer nur dann nicht klappt, wenn jemand dabei ist, der meint er müsse seine egoistische Meinung kundtun?

Und wieso können DDs nicht paar Sekunden warten. Wieso muss man diese Wartezeit so darstellen, als würde man dann 30 Minuten länger in der Ini sein. Es geht um 5 Sekunden pro Gruppe, das macht in den meisten Inis insgesamt 1 Minute aus.

Für die meisten Tanks ist Focusdamage auch net so toll, besonders, wenn man den falschen Mob focusiert. AE damage ist z. B. bei Palas und DKs sehr wünschenswert. Da sich dieser mit dem AE Aggro gegenrechnet. Aber man muss halt warten. 5 Sekunden. 

Und es ist unheimlich hilfreich, wenn DDs sich bewegen würden. Wenn der Tank nicht ausreichend equipt ist, dann frisst er damage. Wenn man jedoch als Gruppe spielt und die DDs auch so aufpassen wie es in den Inis gedacht ist und nicht stur irgendwo stehen bleiben um ja auch jeden AE Damage abzukriegen, dann schafft man die Ini. Aber  dann den Heilern die Schuld zu geben, weil sie es nicht schaffen z.B. 3 DDS mit 25 Stacks in der Grube und zusätzlich den Tank zu heilen grenzt schon an Idiotie.  Das ist nur ein Beispiel. Bei mir war das zwar ähnlicher, aber es wurde nicht gemeckert. Mir sind einfach die DDs weggestorben. Wenn dann ist mein Healfocus beim Tank. Besonders wenn ich als Pala heile.

Ich weiß das man auch mit den Stacks den Riesen schafft, aber dazu muss der Damage da sein. Und ihr könnt nicht erwarten, dass in jeder Gruppe der Damage hoch ist. Also stellt euch verdamt nochmal hinter den Felsen um die Stacks abzubauen.

Die Hauptfrage ist aber immer.. wieso könnt ihr nicht 5 Sek. warten?

Im Übrigen ist mir aufgefallen, dass man die schlimmsten Gruppen immer in den drei neuen Heroinis trifft. Da ist immer jemand dabei, der was zu sagen hat. 




> Wer als DD übernukt, ist ein schlechter DD weil ein toter DD.
> Wer als DD schlecht ist, wird ersetzt; für jeden von euch der geht, kommen 10 andere.
> Ihr seid ersetzbar.



Tanks und Heiler auch. Das geht in den Randominis sehr schnell. Die Drohung dass man dann lange warten muss ist schon lange überholt. Es dauert keine 3 Sekunden bis schon der nächste Tank oder Heiler drin ist. 



> spielverständnis beinhaltet meiner meinung nach auch verständnis der bosstaktiken, der klassenrollen und des gruppenspiels- btw, welchen saurfang machst du, wo dd die adds kiten? da wunderts mich nich, dass manche den noch nich down haben...
> 
> ff....



Müsste eigentlich alles quoten... aber... du hast das Spiel wirklich verstanden. Genauso und nicht anderster hat man sich zu verhalten. Ich meine damit den ganzen Post und nicht nur das was ich zitiert habe.


----------



## Marvs (3. August 2010)

Wer als Tank oder Heiler schlecht ist, wiped die Gruppe weil er Verantwortung trägt. 
Wird er dann nicht besser, gibt er frustriert auf und läßt es.
Man kann im Game ja ohne Probleme und brain-afk als DD rumgimpen und sich durchleechen.


----------



## MasterCrain (3. August 2010)

Marvs schrieb:


> Wer als Tank oder Heiler schlecht ist, wiped die Gruppe weil er Verantwortung trägt.
> Wird er dann nicht besser, gibt er frustriert auf und läßt es.
> Man kann im Game ja ohne Probleme und brain-afk als DD rumgimpen und sich durchleechen.



Lach. Völliger unsinn. Hab auch schon alles 3 gespielt. Und DD sein ist richtig anspruchsvoll. Nix mit Brain afk. Gut in 5er inis kannste inzwischen deinen Hund an den PC lassen ohne wipe. das gilt auch für tanks und healer. Aber in Raids? Da musste als DD das letzte rausholen sonst wirste nicht mitgenommen, als zB Heal kommste viel leichter rein. Und wenn ein Tank die aggro gegen einen dd verleirt im singetarget. Da ist bei Wotlk nicht der DD schuld sondern der Tank. Zurzeit kann jeder gimp tank single aggro halten.


----------



## Kornblume (3. August 2010)

...

hm joa geb ich auch mal meinen senf dazu. Ich hab nen warry mainspecc tank und dualspecc fury. Mit dds hab ich eigentlich kein problem. Wenn ich tank in heroes dann mit ner mischung aus pvp und pve-ddgear mit einhand und schild. 

Ich seh zu dass ich von allen mobs agro kriege und auch halte - das geht mit son nem gear ganz gut, da man da ordentlich damg fährt (häufig mehr als die dds). Wenn mal einer agro zieht - absichtlich unabsichtlich egal - dann versuch ich mir den mob zurückzuspotten. DDs sterben lassen, hält einen nur auf. Ein spott mit einem mouse-over makro ausführen kostet einen kaum zeit. Ich sammel auch mal mobs ein, wenn die dds gruppen pullen. Jeder wipe hält nur auf. DD-pull kann auch mal bissi abwechslung bringne.

Ich seh die heroes als Herausfoderung an - zum einen gegen die random-dds die mobs zu halten zum anderen mehr damg zu machen als die dds *g*. 

Wenn ich als fury in ne hero gehe, hab ich immer den tank im focus und mach damg auf sein ziel und bissi spalten in die umgebung. Ich geb dem tank bei den ersten gruppen immer ne antanktzeit, da man als fury recht schnell agro zieht. Wenn der tank in den ersten gruppen zeigt, dass er kein problem mit der agro hat, dann geh ich einfach nachm pull voll auf sein target.

So hab ich eigentlich immer meinen spass in heroes und verderb ihm auch keinem anderen. 

Ps: DD ist - wenn man sich an ein paar regeln hält, natürlich einfacher in der hero. Als tank muss man auf alles bzw. alle achten als dd nur auf sein target und bissi auf die agro. In den aktuellen Raids dagegen ist est manchmal schwieriger dd zu sein, weil man hohen damg fahren muss und movement zeigen muss. Die tanks dürfen da oft gemütlich rumstehen *g*.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (3. August 2010)

huhu latha ^^


ne mal was zum thema, ich darf derzeit tank in der beta spielen, wer da als dd schnell einfach und ohne groß nachdenken durch die inis kommen will sollte bei den wotlk instanzen bleiben, denn die cataclysm instanzen haben wieder zuhauf mobgruppen die nicht einfach weggeklatscht werden können. dd die unbeaufsichtigt plötzlich fette elementare werden, heiler im dreierpack die mit einem cast den mob halbvoll machen, viele kleine addwellen die während dem kampf auftauchen - oder anders gesagt: Bam -> ae -> tot.

es wird immer noch solche geben die gleich abhaun weil sie eins verbruzerlt kriegen oder mal mehr als schaden amchen sollen, aber die werden nach bisherigem beta stand selten ne instanz bis zum ende sehen.


----------



## Iracesh (3. August 2010)

//quote[
Der Tank hat den Job, die Mobs an sich zu binden,
der Heiler sorgt dafür, dass die Gruppe nicht abnippelt. Wir DD's sind also folglich dazu da, um diese Mobs auch tot zu kriegen.
Der Sinn eines DD's liegt also dadrin, viel Schaden auszuteilen.
//quote]

Erste Korrektur: Wie kommst du von "die DDs haben den Job, die Mobs tot zu kriegen" auf "deswegen müssen sie viel Schaden machen"? Der Mob fällt auch dann um, wenn du weniger Schaden machst und antanken lässt.
Die Aufgabe des Heilers ist es, in erster Linie, den Tank am Leben zu halten. Die Aufgabe der DDs ist es, die Mobs umzuhauen, den Heiler mit CC zu schützen und selbst immer weniger Aggro aufzubauen, als der Tank selbst und nicht so viel Schaden, wie möglich zu machen!

//quote[
-> Der Tank pullt eine Gruppe von sechs Mobs und es geht los. - Keiner von uns mag heutzutage mehr heroische Instanzen,
da sie nur zum Markenfarmen da sind, bis man letztendlich ICC raiden kann. - Der Heiler heilt den Tank und jetzt kommen wir ins
Spiel! Wir fangen an Schaden zu machen und zwar mit flächendeckenden Schadenszaubern um somit die besagten Gegner wenn möglich
zeitgleich und natürlich schnell & effektiv zu töten. Halt, hier kommt jetzt der Haken an der ganzen Sache! Laut vielen Tanks die hier im Forum
unterwegs sind, ziehen wir ihm die Aggro weg und sterben letztendlich, was dazu führt das der Tank & der Heiler mit ihrem geringen Output
an Schaden die verbleibenden Adds alleine töten müssen. Ihr möchtet uns also mitteilen, wir sollen warten. Wieso sollen wir warten?
//quote]

Es ist in den meisten Instanzen überhaupt nicht nötig, die Mobs gleichzeitig zu töten. In MC war das bei den Höllenhunden damals so. Die mussten gleichzeitig down gehen! In heutigen Inis reicht es völlig, wenn man immer einen nach dem anderen umhaut. Ein Tank - ausgenommen vllt der Paladin - kann nicht gleichzeitig die gleiche Menge an Aggro auf alle 6 Mobs aufbauen, die ein DD macht. Der Tank muss bei Aggro-DDs immer nach jedem Schlag sein Ziel wechseln. Wenn du als DD ein Ziel angreifst, dass die geringste Aggro auf den Tank hast, dann bekommst du sie. Und es ist vollkommener Blödsinn zu glauben, viel Schaden machen = schneller durch die Ini. Nein, es ist eher so: viel Schaden machen = mehr Aggro = mehr Probleme für Tank und Heiler = mehr Möglichkeiten für Fehler = mehr Tote = mehr Zeit und mehr Gold. Dass Tanks geringeren Output als DDs haben, mag sein, ich muss dir aber echt sagen, ich geh lieber mit Tank und Heiler und ohne nen DD in ne Ini oder in ne alte Raidini oder hau nen Weltboss-Drachen um, als mit nem DD. Das dauert dann vielleicht etwas länger, aber dafür sind keine hibbeligen Aggro-Suchtis dabei, auf die du als Tank oder Heiler ständig ein Auge werfen musst, weil sie selbst anscheinend nicht dazu in der Lage sind, sich im Aggrobaum hinter dem Tank einzureihen.

//quote[
In diesem Falle (heroische Instanz) liegt es doch ganz klar auf der Hand, dass jeder in der Gruppe der Interesse nachgeht, diese Instanz
so schnell wie möglich zu säubern.
//quote]

Garantiert nicht. Es gibt immernoch genügend Spieler, die eine Instanz besuchen, weil sie gerne mit anderen zusammenspielen - und die dann auch den Chat mit Texten füllen und es gibt genug Spieler, die andere da durchziehen wollen, ihnen wichtige Eigenschaften der eigenen Klasse an bestimmten Situationen zeigen wollen, es gibt genug Rollenspieler, die mehr als ein Markenfarmen mit einer Instanz verbinden, es gibt genug Spieler, die diese Marken gar nicht mehr brauchen und über 100 Frostmarken besitzen und / oder genug Spieler, die da echt nur zum Spaß rein gehen.
In meiner Welt ist es dabei immernoch so, dass der Tank, bzw. der Heiler das Tempo vorgibt. Eigentlich wäre es korrekt, wenn sich die Gruppe nach dem schwächsten Mitglied richtet - so ist das im realen Leben z.B. auch bei Bergsteigern und die sozialste Form des Gruppenspiels. Wenn du in einer heroischen Instanz heute nicht mehr lernst, auch mal ne Pause zu machen in deinen Angriffen, keine Zeit mehr findest, um einen CC zu nutzen und allgemein nur schnell, schnell durch willst, du wirst in Raids und vor allem auch in Cata enorme Probleme bekommen und möglicherweise auch komplett den Spaß am Spiel verlieren. Dann heißts nämlich gerne auch mal wieder 10x wipen in einer normalen Instanz. Heute ticken die Leute ja schon aus, wenn der Tank 2min afklo is oder es einen einzigen Wipe gibt.
Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mit meinem Heiler ne hc gehe und ich hör dann wieder einen "auf, schneller hier" oder "pull mal mehr", werd ich schon wieder aggro. Gestern in strat hc z.b. der tank einen dd angepisst, er soll mal schneller in die stadt laufen, zumal der gnom am anfang ich auch porten könne und nur, weil er das nich wisse, müsse ER nun wieder warten (mal davon abgesehen, dass ein schnell-schnell-spieler eh nie auf andere wartet, zeigt sich bei diesen gerne mal komplette unwissenheit bzgl. der instanz selbst. die sind dann vielleicht sogar icc fullequipt, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass sie a. ahnung haben oder b. spielen (teamspielen) können). den gnom in strat kann mann z.b. nur dann ansprechen, um geportet zu werden, wenn man die quest mit den kisten abgeschlossen hat. so. danach gehts weiter, schnell, schnell, haben ja keine zeit, der tank pullt seine richtig 6-7 mobs, macht einmal weihe und schon kommen kettenblitz und wirbelwind von schami und krieger. im prinzip war ich ständig damit beschäftigt, pausenlos meine pflege und cd's auf den krieger und den schami zu ballern. das ist für schami und krieger vielleicht voll spaßig, wenn sie schnell viel schaden machen können - aber frag mal die heiler, die diese grütze von spielen heilen müssen. die sind nach 2 solchen inis nervlich im eimer. das is stress, wenn du mit der einstellung reingehst "ich will, dass keiner stirbt", purer stress. das gleiche, wenn ich tanke und nen aggro-gimp pullt mit irgend nem starken zauber den boss, bevor ich überhaupt in dessen nähe bin, so á la "naja, der tank kann ja spotten". kann ich schon, aber ich muss erstmal wieder die richtung wechseln, der heiler muss das ziel wechseln und der dd muss in dem fall zum tank laufen und den damage stoppen. macht heute keiner mehr. lieber wird weggelaufen und als weiter draufgehauen. schon oft erlebt, dass z.b. der hunter "tank" gespielt habt, der heiler nach dem bosskampf oom war, weil er immerzu nur den hunter ohne pause heilen musste und der tank nur als dd fungiert hat. ist der boss dann down, gehts auch gleich weiter. druide hat ja anregen, kann er ja im laufen nutzen. außerdem interessiert es mich nicht mehr, was da eigentlich dropt, is nen verz. dabei, wirds entzaubert, basta. vielleicht ist eine lederklasse dabei, die die stoffrobe gerne haben möchte, weil ich stats einfach mal viel besser sind aber ja nicht mit bedarf würfeln kann, also gier wählen muss und dann einfach mal an der ignorranz und dem schnell-schnell-getue der anderen scheitert, weil die dann meist schon alle entzaubert haben - und somit das item auch futsch ist, wenn es einer von diesen spielern bekommt. dazu dann noch die, die immer bedarf würfeln, wenn sie es können, komme, was wolle. passiert mir oftmals mit meinem 3. tank. ein tankitem dropt, das ich brauche und der krieder dd würfelt es weg und verlässt auch sofort danach die gruppe ohne ein wort.
so und dann haste noch das unverständnis der mainchar-spieler, die dich als tank gerne mal auslachen, wenn du nur 23k leben hast oder blau equipt bist. anfänger haben in hcs anscheinend nix mehr zu suchen. übrigens ist es für tanks deutlich schwerer, erstmal auf das niveau zu kommen, eine hc tanken zu können. während du als dd gerade einmal ein episches item brauchst, musst du als tank critimmun sein - und gerne auch noch mind. 30k leben haben und das erreichst du am anfang nur, wenn du teure tränke kaufst. kostet ja das tanken und ständig drauf bekommen noch nich viel. so und zu guter letzt sin da dann noch die heiler, die nach dem tot des tanks kleinlaut ein "sry, ich heil zum ersten mal" raushauen - hätte man auch nicht davor sagen können, dann könnte die gruppe sich vllt sogar darauf einstellen. nein, heute gehen alle von dieser situation aus:
jeder dd macht unglaublich viel schaden bei unglaublich gutem equipt, jeder tank hat mind. 45k leben und hält alles an aggro, was zu halten ist und jeder heiler ist so ein crack, dass er die daueraggro von 3 dds mit verbundenen augen wegheilen kann. natürlich kennt auch jeder immer alle bosse und jede instanz (traut sich heute auch keiner mehr zu sagen, dass er noch nich da war oder nach ner erklärung, dass er etwas nicht verstanden hat, weil sonst ja wieder die schnell-schnell-leute rummaulen - da wird dann lieber ein wipe in kauf genommen) und jeder ist sich selbst der nächste, hat ahnung wie blöd, macht keine fehler und wenn er selbst stirbt, is immer der tank oder der heiler schuld. anfänger gibt es in hcs nicht, equipt schaut auch keiner mehr nach, es geht immer MEIN tempo und wenn der tank langsamer is, dann flame ich ihn zu tode oder pull selbst. außerdem gehört alles, was dropt im zweifelsfall erstmal mir selbst und was die anderen machen, interessiert mich kein bisschen.
aber leute, das ist ein gruppenspiel. da spielen noch 4 andere mit dir, die eigene bedürfnisse haben. die bestimmte items möchten, die vllt mal nicht so schnell da durch wollen, die nicht wegen den marken spielen, die erst seit kurzem wow spielen, die die erfahrung nicht haben und und und - und es ist eigentlich die pflicht jedes einzelnen, egal, welche rolle er spielt, auf die bedürfnisse anderer rücksicht zu nehmen.
dieses schnell-schnell erinnert immer mehr an deutsche autobahnen. da wollen auch immer alle auf der überholspur schnell-schnell. drängeln dann rum, bringen andere in gefahr, hauptsache man selbst kann weiter. vergessen dabei aber immer wieder, dass sie immer wieder bremsen müssen und dann wieder beschleunigen müssen, was unglaublich viel energie und sprit frisst, regen sich dann wieder auf, dass ja kein geld für anderes da ist, weil das benzin so teuer ist, bla bla bla. wenn jeder mensch nur einen funken kollegialer in seinem handeln wäre - sei es in wow, sei es auf der autobahn, sei es beim bergsteigen oder sei es in der schule, dann würde es ihnen sogar selbst um einiges besser geben.

//quote[
Sprich, anstatt Focus-dmg zu machen, holen wir unsere AoE-Zauber raus und machen das ganze:

- schnell
- unkompliziert
- zeitsparend

Machen wir Focus-dmg so erhalten wir folgende Resultate:

- nervtötend
- zeitraubend
- kompliziert
//quote]

wenn du als dd keine fokusziele angreifst, weil dich das nervt oder etwas deiner wertvollen zeit raubt, lass den rechner aus. dann nämlich stell ich dir die frage, warum du eigentlich zeit in wow reinsteckst, wo dir das im leben überhaupt nichts bringt? eigentlich ist das spielen von wow ein tödlicher zeitfresser. was man in der zeit alles sinnvolles machen könnte, was einen im leben auch weiterbringt. nein, wow ist ein hobby und in ein hobby sollte man auch zeit investieren können!
du kannst, wenn dein hobby gartenarbeit ist, auch nich einfach hingehen und sagen "maaan, das umtopfen der 100 einzelnen keimliche is echt zeitraubend und nervtötend, ich pflanz deswegen einfach alle in einen topf". es geht in wow nicht primär darum, dass DU so schnell, wie möglich an deine ausrüstung kommst, sondern das spieler zusammen spielen, zusammen abenteuer erleben, zusammen zu besserer ausrüstung kommen und zusammen bosse in den staub schicken.
das ist seit einführung der marken vllt ein "wenig" verloren gegangen - aber es ist immernoch so. du bekommst deine marken nur und absolut nur dann, wenn du eine gruppe für die instanz findest - soll heißen, wenn du andere leute findest, die mit dir spielen. deine komplette epische ausrüstung ist nicht alleine dein aufwand, sondern immer und absolut immer auch der aufwand derer, die mit dir in der jeweiligen ini geschwitzt haben.
du kannst das heutzutage an den BGs sehen. Die gehen gerne mal über Stunden hinweg nicht auf (so wie früher mal), weil sich keiner anmeldet. Damit bekommst du deine Ehre nicht, die du vllt für ein Item benötigst. Da kannst du noch so ein imba crack sein, ohne Mitspieler kein BG und ohne BG keine Ehre, ohne Ehre kein Equipt.

//quote[
Fazit: Im Falle eines Dungeons möchten wir DD's nur die Gruppe so schnell wie möglich ans Ziel bringen.
//quote]

Es wäre schön, wenn ihr DDs (wie auch der Tank oder der Heiler) nicht nach "ich will" vorgeht, sondern noch "was wollt ihr?" (btw. antworten heute viele nicht mehr auf die "was wollt ihr"-frage. is vllt zu anstängend, wer weiß)

//quote[
Jetzt wird es etwas kniffliger. Jetzt kommt es zu den Raids! Welches Problem haben wir also dort:
Die Mobs sind stärker und die Bosse onehitten uns teilweise. Zu ersterem kann nur gesagt werden:
//quote]

Auch in hcs kann dich ein boss oder mob onehitten - kommt a. auf dein equipt an, b. auf deine lebenspunkte und c. darauf, ob der boss "glück" hat und nen crit raushaut. es kommt nur seltener vor und ab einer bestimmten hp-menge, bzw. equipt-größe nicht mehr. in einem raid hast du auch meist spieler drin, deren hp und equipt bereits eine gewisse höhe erreicht haben. in hc's dagegen ist das nicht so. da können wie gesagt auch anfänger dabei sein (wobei ich auch gerne mit anfängern raids mache - die sin einfach noch nich so verdorben...)

//quote[
- Da Blizzard es uns so einfach macht und kein CC erfordert, können wir heutzutage Mobgruppen in ICC einfach wegbomben!
//quote]

Es stimmt. Blizzard macht den Content immer einfacher und einfacher und macht es so auch möglich, die Mobs wegzubomben. Aber es ist falsch, Blizzard die Schuld dafür zu geben, dass weggebomt wird. Die Entscheidung, ob Fokus oder AoE liegt immernoch bei den Spielern selbst. Nur, weil die Möglichkeit dazu vorhanden ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass du es auch machen MUSST!

//quote[
Jetzt schreiben einige Tanks auch noch, dass ihnen die Bossaggro genommen wird... es bleibt mir unerklärlich, aber hier die Auflösung:
//quote]

Richtig. Manche Bosse sind außerdem nicht spottbar oder wiederstehen dem Spott. Kann dir auch in hcs immer wieder mal passieren.

//quote[
- Viele Bosse haben einen Enrage-timer was dazu führt, dass DD's ihr vollstes Potential erschöpfen mussen um nicht weggeklatscht zu werden.
Im Falle einer Truppe, die sich den ersten Schritt nach ICC wagt, da es jetzt satte 30% Buffstärke sind, muss es also so geregelt werden,
das Schadensausteiler SOFORT angreifen. 
//quote]

Die Einführung von Enrange war so ziemlich das blödeste, was Blizzard je hätte machen können. Das Resultat war dann nämlich genau das: schnell-schnell und max. dmg. Anstatt den Bossen ab einer gewissen Zeitspanne einfach andere Angriffe zu geben, welche den Spieler dann so mehr unter Druck gesetzt hätten. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass sich daran was mit Cata ändern wird - und somit wird es auch die Spieler nicht ändern. Übrigens..was hat der Enrage mit Sofort-Angriff zu tun? Ob ich jetzt 5sec. warte und dann Schaden mache oder gleich anfange, das rechnet sich nicht. In 5sec. haust du 2x nen Zauber raus. Wenn du einmal auf dem Boden einem Feuer nicht ausweichen musst, hast du diese 5sec schon wieder drin. Denk mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//quote[
Hier kommt also die Lösung aller Probleme (Weltfrieden NICHT inklusive, ich betone NICHT!)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten:

a) ihr deinstalliert WoW wenn ihr die Aggro nicht halten könnt ( die einfachste Methode )
b) ihr gebt, genauso wie wir DD's euer BESTES, damit Besagtes nicht geschieht.
c) ihr Spielt einfach mal einen DD und guckt ob ihr nicht genau das selbe tut.
//quote]

a. und b. kann ich nur unter dem Wort "Frechheit" zusammenfassen. Der Tank hat in einem Raid sehr viel mehr zu tun, als einfach nur die Aggro zu halten. Sehr sehr oft ist der Tank auch Raidleiter oder muss Ansagen machen. Bei 2. Tanks muss immer gesagt werden, wann abzuspotten ist. Dann siehst du als Tank oftmals nix, weil du entweder an der Wand stehst und der Boss vor dir oder du im Boss. Als DD - gerade als Range, hast du immer die beste Aussicht. Der Tank ist auch meist der - ausg. andere Platte, der bei einem Tod das meiste Gold für Repkosten hinhauen muss - muss er so oder so schon, da Angriffe von Mobs = Haltbarkeitsverlust. Dann würfelt der Tank auch nur auf eine einzige bestimmte Rüstungsklasse: Platte, def (außer druide), wohingehen selbst ein schamane im zweifel noch mit stoff zaubermacht rumrennen kann. Als Tank, brauchst du so ein gutes Verständnis und so eine gute Übersicht in der Instanz, das brauchst du als DD bei weitem nicht. Ich behaupte außerdem mal, dass fast jeder Heiler und fast jeder Tank auch mind. einen DD besitzt oder Dualspec und somit weiß, wie sich DDs heute spielen. Zu Zeiten, als Eulen in ihrem Baum noch kein "verringert die Aggro von Balancezaubern" hatten und der Paladin sein Siegel noch nicht hatte, da hättest du mal Eule spielen müssen. Dann hättest du gewusst, was es heißt, vorausschauendes Verhalten an den Tag zu legen. Noch früher hatte Anregen nur der Wiederherstellungsdruide. Da musstest du schon extrem gut sein als Eule, um überhaupt in Raids mitgenommen zu werden - zumal die Epics damals auch nur Boni für den Heildruiden gaben (und du kamst deutlich schwerer dran. Da hast du noch echten Fleiß an den Tag leben müssen, um an Epics zu kommen. Ich sag nur t0,5 erfarmen und umwandeln, da war nix mit "ich geh einfach 10x am tag ne rnd-hc, dann hab ich meine 30 marken und hol mir mein epic, mit dem ich dann icc gehen kann", da hieß es noch "ich farm mir teuer t0,5 zusammen (der npc dazu steht noch in orgrimmar, in thralls hütte, am anfang - schau mal vorbei (oder schau dir die mountquests von pala oder wl an, das is ähnlich), komm damit mit glück schonmal mit nach mc, wo es dann 40 spieler sind, die auf 3 items wüfeln, die chance also sehr viel kleiner ist, wenn du - nicht, wie in ak nur einen druiden hast, sondern 6, bekomme mit glück mein erstes episches item, brauch aber mind. das set, um damit dann auch in größere gehen zu können, wie bwl. da gab es einen zweiten weg, um an epics zu kommen. das war der einzige weg. bg's vllt noch - aber die arbeit dort war fast noch mehr und die items auch lange nicht episch. heute bekommst du dein equipt hinterhergeworfen, du hast addons, wie sau, die dir helfen (gabs früher auch noch nicht oder nur sehr wenige), du kannst mittlerweile selbst fast alles, was andere klassen auch können, machst enorm viel mehr schaden, wenn du weißt, wie du spielen musst, der contenc ist extrem viel einfacher geworden, 40mann raids gibts nicht mehr, etc. pp. - und da wundert man sich, wenn die spieler selbst immer schlechter werden? jetzt solls bald neue talentbäume geben, die die individualisten dann nochmal weiter einschränken und es nochmal einfacher machen, mit dem charakter klar zu kommen. und seien wir mal ehrlich, wie oft hört man von nem dd im raid ein "lol, gugg ma pro7" o.ä. wenn jeder dd beim spielen auch mal wirklich nichts anderes tun würde als eben spielen, hättest du dieses argument mit "ich muss sofort schaden machen, sonst kommt der enrange rein" gar nicht bringen müssen. da die meisten aber heute nur noch rumstehen, 2 tasten drücken, nebenbei essen, im ts witzeln und auch noch tv schauen, musst dich nich wundern, wenn der schaden zu klein ist.
zu b. nochmal: wenn mir als tank mal jmd vorwerfen würde, ich würde nicht mein bestes geben im raid. der wär so schnell aus dem raid draußen, der könnte nichma "lol" schreiben. einen dd ersetzen ist heutzutage nicht schwer, einen guten dd ersetzen schon. bei einem tank ist es (leider) heute schon so, dass es heißt: einen tank, egal ob gut oder nicht so gut ersetzen ist schwer. und da stell dir mal die frage, warum es so wenig spieler gibt, die eine tankklasse spielen. sicherlich nicht, weil tanken heute schwerer ist als früher.

//quote[
Was möchte ich also zusammenfassend sagen?

- Egal wie oft ihr darum bittet, es wird sich nie etwas ändern, solange uns Blizzard den AoE-Fraß vorwirft.
Wenn kein Fokus-dmg oder Crowd-control benötigt wird, kann man auch nichts anderes erwarten.
Findet euch damit ab und unterlasst in Zukunft solche sinnfreien Threads/Posts da es

a) nichts bringt
b) euch dafür Flames einbringt
c) es nervt!

Peace Out,
NBone

TL;DR = es gibt kein too long; didn't read. -> Wenn ihr es nicht lesen wollt, lest es nicht! ( ich mein wer weiß was ich für Grütze so um 3 Uhr denn produziere )
//quote]

Und wieder zum Schluss: Blizzard ist nicht Schuld daran, wenn Spieler eine Möglichkeit als MUSS auslegen. Der Raidleiter könnte genauso sagen, er will kein Bombing, sondern Fokusdmg sehen. Es liegt an ihm - oder eben an den Spielern selbst. Blizzard hat dir auch die Möglichkeit gegeben, im Alteractal den Boss und dessen Schergen zu Bomben oder die Möglichkeit gegen, Items an andere Spieler zu verschenken, hat dir die Möglichkeit gegeben, mit deinem Paladin Stoff zu tragen oder dir die Möglichkeit gegeben, in der Ini mit Fäußten zu kämpfen. Ob du das jeweils machst, das ist allein DEINE Entscheidung und es ist allein DEINE Schuld, wenn du es nicht machst oder es nicht gemacht wird. Immerhin könntest du es auch als Nicht-Raidleiter vorschlagen. Erst, wenn es dann abgelehnt wird, ist es nicht mehr deine Schuld, wenn andere es doch bomben - aber deine Schuld, wenn du selbst mitbombst. Du könntest dich auch dagegen entscheiden.

Derartige Posts werden solange kommen, bis:
a. die DDs das Hirn einschalten
b. Tanks und Heiler nur noch mit scheiß-egal-Einstellung in Inis gehen
c. Tanks und Heiler ohne DDs in Inis gehen, sondern lieber alleine oder eben mit Dualspec
Letzten Endes liegt es an euch DDs, ob diese Art von Beiträgen von Nöten ist oder nicht und letzten Endes liegt es an jedem Spieler selbst, ob er mit dem Strom mitschwimmen will und alles stupide mit 2 Tasten weiter umhauen will, gs und co. voraussetzt, um ne ini zu gehen oder aber, ob er auch mal selbst denkt, seinen eigenen weg geht, andere Lösungen sucht und finden will, das eigene Spielerlebnis ändern möchte, etc.


----------



## Iracesh (3. August 2010)

Brannys schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann sehe, dass der Tank nur 2,3k DPS macht und der Mage in der Gruppe in der gleichen Zeit locker 9,4k DPS und mehr am Einzelgegner und bis zu 20,1K DPS im Flächenschaden, bei einem Haufen von Gegnern ( GS über 6K beim Mage ), dann muss man sich doch fragen, wie lange soll man den Tank denn antanken lassen bevor man als DD auch mal mitmischen darf. Das eigentliche abwarten kann ja dann hier nicht mehr die eigentliche Lösung des ganzen sein.



Du darfst jederzeit mitmischen...aber eben nicht deinen vollen Schaden fahren, wenn du besseres Equipt hast. So schwer ist die Rechnung eigentlich nicht.
Ein Paladin spielt sich btw. völlig anders als ein Krieger. Ein Paladin ist auf Blocken ausgelegt und auf Gruppentanken. Ein Krieger nicht. Der Paladin hat Weihe, was pro Tick Schaden verursacht. Je mehr Zaubermacht der Paladin hat, desto mehr Aua. Der Krieger hat Donnerknall. Das knallt einmal und dann wars das. Da is keine Fähigkeit, die pro Sekunde bei allen 6 Mobs Schaden verursacht. Man muss verstehen, dass eine andere Klasse immer auch anders funktioniert. Deswegen gibt es sie ja auch und nicht nur eine. Wenn das verstanden wurde, muss man nur noch im Stande sein, sein eigenes Spiel darauf umzustellen + die Fähigkeit besitzen, keine 12k dmg zu fahren, auch wenn man es könnte, wenn der Tank deutlich weniger fährt und die Sache ist gegessen...


----------



## Latharíl (3. August 2010)

Noregas-Baelgun schrieb:


> huhu latha ^^
> 
> 
> ne mal was zum thema, ich darf derzeit tank in der beta spielen, wer da als dd schnell einfach und ohne groß nachdenken durch die inis kommen will sollte bei den wotlk instanzen bleiben, denn die cataclysm instanzen haben wieder zuhauf mobgruppen die nicht einfach weggeklatscht werden können. dd die unbeaufsichtigt plötzlich fette elementare werden, heiler im dreierpack die mit einem cast den mob halbvoll machen, viele kleine addwellen die während dem kampf auftauchen - oder anders gesagt: Bam -> ae -> tot.
> ...



hey digga XD na wie is es auf baelgun XD

mhm..wenn sies so übernehmen, wies jetzt iner beta is..dann freu ich mich...endlich keine "gogo ae dmg, weil nix zeit"-spastis mehr....


----------



## Shendria (3. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> mhm..wenn sies so übernehmen, wies jetzt iner beta is..dann freu ich mich...endlich keine "gogo ae dmg, weil nix zeit"-spastis mehr....




Freu dich net zu früh.... Für mich klingt das eher nach ewigen wipen, kicken und ausschöpfen sonstiger Möglichkeiten weil sie es nicht kapieren wollen das "gogo ae dmg" net alles is....

Ich kann nur hoffen das ich mich da wirklich komplett irre....


----------



## Lokibu (3. August 2010)

Beta ist klasse, allerdings wie gesagt, ca. gefühlte 80% warten stundenlang im Randomfinder, weil die nach jedem 3ten Wipe, der auf einen DD zurückzuführen ist, sofort die Gruppe verlassen. 

Hoffe das bleibt so, da dann erstmal viele DDs, die das Spiel nicht kapiert haben, aber auch Tanks, eventuell aufhören zu spielen oder ihre Lektionen lernen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Freu dich net zu früh.... Für mich klingt das eher nach ewigen wipen, kicken und ausschöpfen sonstiger Möglichkeiten weil sie es nicht kapieren wollen das "gogo ae dmg" net alles is....
> 
> Ich kann nur hoffen das ich mich da wirklich komplett irre....



Tja, die typische Generation-WotLK wird aufhören oder lernen.


----------



## Iracesh (3. August 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Gute Heiler (wie ich) halten alle am Leben.
> 
> Durch absichtliches Sterbenlassen verbrauchst Du unnötig Mana und hältst die Gruppe auf. Nogo. Wenn du spielen lernen willst, melde dich gerne bei mir per PN.



Falsch. Gute Heiler spielen nicht den Kasper und auch nicht den Deppen füt alles, nur weil wieder mal ein DD meint, den Tank imitieren zu müssen. Ein guter Heiler weiß, wann der DD es wert ist, eine Heilung zu bekommen, ein guter Heiler kann differenzieren zwischen "ich heil alles, egal, wie blöd sich die dauerhaft alle anstellen" und "ich heile das, was geheilt werden muss, weil der Spieler mal einen Fehler gemacht hat". Wenn du immer alle am Leben lässt, obwohl diese dauerhaft und bei jedem Mob immer wieder und wieder aggro ziehen, dann unterstüzt du dieses Aggro-Verhalten nochmal zusätzlich und haust damit deine heilenden Kollegen, sowie die Tanks nochmal in die Tonne. Als guter Heiler müsstest du den aggro-ziehenden DD beim ersten Mal ermahnen, auf seine Aggro aufzugeben und ankündigen, im Wiederholungsfalle auch mal die Heilung auszusetzen. Ein amoklaufender DD ist eine Gefahr für die ganze Gruppe - selbst für dich!
DD holt sich die Aggro, Tank kommt nicht nach, du heilst und heilst und heilst, baust damit Aggro auf, der DD stirbt trotzdem - wer hat die Aggro jetzt? Ah ja richtig, der Heiler, also du. Erleb das mal ein paar mal, dann wirst du merken, dass es besser ist, wenn der uneinsichtige DD im Staub liegt. Das bringt dir mehr, das bringt dem Tank mehr (weniger Stress) und das bringt dem DD vllt selbst auch mehr - nämlich beim nächsten Mal die Füße still zu halten.
Wenn du also wissen willst, wie man wirklich gut heilt - mit Verantwortung und nicht nur stupide alles, was Lebenspunkte verliert, stell dein Spiel entsprechend um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (3. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Freu dich net zu früh.... Für mich klingt das eher nach ewigen wipen, kicken und ausschöpfen sonstiger Möglichkeiten weil sie es nicht kapieren wollen das "gogo ae dmg" net alles is....
> 
> Ich kann nur hoffen das ich mich da wirklich komplett irre....



wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen..irgendwann kapierts auch der letzte depp...darauf bau ich xD


----------



## Lokibu (3. August 2010)

> wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen..irgendwann kapierts auch der letzte depp...darauf bau ich xD



du baust auf Treibsand. Wenn sowas in Real nicht vorkommt, dann auch nicht im Spiel. Halte dich einfach an die spieler die es kapieren und halte dich von denen fern, die es nicht kapieren. Das ist die einzigste Lösung. Wenn es Leute gibt, die wegen 5 Euro Strafzettel zum Anwalt gehen und dann den Anwalt wechseln, weil dieser meint, dass die Kosten höher sind als die Sache wert ist, dann gibt es im Spiel genau diese Leute auch. Die wechseln solange die Gruppe, bis sie auf weitere Mitstreiter stossen.


----------



## Excelsion (3. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Findet euch damit ab und unterlasst in Zukunft solche sinnfreien Threads/Posts da es
> 
> a) nichts bringt
> b) euch dafür Flames einbringt
> c) es nervt!



Ich hab so eine unbegründete Ahnung, dass du für deinen Thread auch nur:

a) nichts als
b) Flames
c) mimimis

erwarten kannst.

Denk daran, du versuchst die Position eines DDs ins bessere Licht zu rücken. Leider ist der DD für WoW das, was Hugenotten für Adel, Kirche und vor allem Pöbel im Mittelalter waren - egal was man macht, es ist mindestens Brunnenvergiftung oder Kinderraub dabei. Und das schlimme ist, dass diese Ansicht zum Teil auch noch durchaus berechtigt ist.

Die Spielsituation wird übrigens weder durch Anpragern Blizzards per buffed-Forum verbessert (Woher kenn' ich das? ...), noch durch deine in die Öffentlichkeit geschleuderte freie Meinungsäußerung. Du erzählst auch nur, was jeder schon weiß und das WoW ein zwei kleine Überarbeitungen braucht, die wieder etwas graue Masse in die Köpfe der Leute zwingt, ist kein gehütetes Staatsgeheimnis.


----------



## Tomratz (3. August 2010)

Slush schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> hast du schonmal im endcontenct gehealt du held? xDDD
> ...



Geb ich dir Recht slush, auch andere Klassen sollten wissen was sie sockeln (Krieger mit Int ftw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wie ich weiter vorne schon geschrieben habe und wie es auch andere hier ausgedrückt haben:

Jeder an die eigene Nase fassen und ein bissel Rücksicht aufeinander nehmen und schon geht alles
chillig und entspannt.


Hab neulich mit meiner Heilerin auch das erste mal Grube geheilt und wir hatten so nen Supertollen
DD mit bei (Hexer). Der ist ständig umgekippt weil er sich die Aggro geholt hat und ich als lowequippter
Heiler genug damit zu tun hatte den Tank am Leben zu halten. Von Seele brechen hatte er wohl noch nie gehört.

Komischerweise ist von den andern DD' keiner umgekippt und seltsamerweise hatte ausser ihm keiner
ein Problem damit, vor Ick weg zu laufen.


----------



## Terminsel (3. August 2010)

Das passiert, wenn die Leute nicht zusammen arbeiten. *g*

http://www.shakesand...omics/teamwork/

Die Diskusion hat meines Erachtens eh keinen Wert mehr. Es wird dabei bleiben: 

Ein Großteil der Tanks wird weiterhin glauben, sie seien die einzig unersetzbaren WoW-Großmeister.
Ein Großteil der Heiler wird weiterhin dabei bleiben, dass sie es nicht nötig hätten, die unbeabsichtigen Fehler der anderen auszubügeln.
Ein Großteil der DDs wird weiterhin wie blöd auf alles ballern, was sich bewegt.

Wenn die drei Gruppen nicht aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen, wirds ne Stresspartie, gleich ob Heiler, Tank oder DD. *schulterzuck*

@Latharil: Wir haben eigentlich sehr ähnliche Ansichten, jedoch teile ich nur deine Auffassung nicht, dass Tanks die einzige Rolle der wahren Verantwortung für sich gepachtet haben. Wir können uns gerne noch über 20 weitere Seiten gegenseitig Bosstaktiken an den Kopf werfen, aber ich mag mir die Mühe nicht machen. Deswegen einigen wir uns doch einfach darauf, dass wir uns in dem Punkt nicht einigen können.


----------



## Lokibu (3. August 2010)

OT: Oh es gibt neue Folgen? Dachte das hätte aufgehört?


----------



## ach was solls. (3. August 2010)

Ich bin nie von eingespielten Gruppen ausgegangen .. ich gehe lediglich vom Dungeontool aus und dessen Zusammensetzung der Gruppen.

Zweitens: Wieso sollten wir Fokus-dmg machen? Bei mir als Combatrogue ist es komplett sinnfrei seine rota ersteinmal aufzubauen bei den 100k mobs.
drittens: dieser Thread soll eine antwort auf sämtliche beschweren seitens der Tanks sein.

Rein theoretisch könnte ich als Schurke den Tank in itemlvl 200 inis vertreten, würde ich einen anständigen heiler haben. Ich beschwere mich auch nicht darüber, dass ich andauernd sterbe, weil der Tank zu dumm ist.
Nein, ich möchte lediglich sagen, dass wenn wir bomben, wir auch eventuell sterben könnten. diese gefahr ist uns bewusst und wir machen es trotzdem um schnell vorranzukommen. Wenn wir sterben, dann dauert es natürlich länger, aber hey, wenn ihr meint als Heiler hat man am Meisten zu tun, wieso sterben wir dann? Ein guter heiler muss doch letztendlich die gruppe hochhalten..

das gerät hier auf die falsche bahn. ich stelle weder tanks noch heiler ins schlechte licht. ich möchte wie meine vorredner bereits erwähnten, euch mal zeigen wie es ist ein DD zu sein. auf ihnen lastet zwar keine große verantwortung, jedoch könnt ihr ohne uns keine instanzen clearen / raids. ich gehe von den 232ern inis aus da wo der healer evtl. mal oom geht ...


----------



## Estartu (3. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Ein guter heiler muss doch letztendlich die gruppe hochhalten..




ich kenn das ja noch so...Stirbt der Heiler ist der Tank Schuld
Stirbt der Tank ist der Heiler Schuld
Stirbt der DD ist er selber Schuld...

es gibt ein paar bosse mit Flächenschaden da isses ok aber beim Trash in inis braucht der heiler höchstens mal im Notfall ne kleine Heilung raushauen oder beim Hexer regelmäßig nen Hot neu setzen^^

greetz esta


----------



## Shendria (3. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Ich bin nie von eingespielten Gruppen ausgegangen .. ich gehe lediglich vom Dungeontool aus und dessen Zusammensetzung der Gruppen.
> 
> Zweitens: Wieso sollten wir Fokus-dmg machen? Bei mir als Combatrogue ist es komplett sinnfrei seine rota ersteinmal aufzubauen bei den 100k mobs.
> drittens: dieser Thread soll eine antwort auf sämtliche beschweren seitens der Tanks sein.
> ...




Auf nen DD wie dich kann jeder verzichten... sorry, ist so! Solange du nicht verstehst das man mit anderen Leuten in der Gruppe spielt und egal in welcher Rolle auch mal Rücksicht auf andere nehmen muss, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern... 

Von wegen ein guter Heiler muss doch letztendlich die Gruppe hochhalten.... Die Gruppe muss er dann hochhalten wenn der Rest der Gruppe vernünftig spielt, d.h. das Tanks ihr bestmögliches versuchen die Gegner an sich zu binden, der DD versteht das man nicht nur auf seinen Schaden sondern auch auf Agro achten muss usw.   Ich werd sicher NIE einen DD durchheilen nur weil er glaubt bei jedem Mob agro zu klauen... seh nicht ein warum ich als Heiler die Blödheit von anderen ausbessern muss... außerdem siehe meine Signatur....
Es kann jedem DD mal passieren das er die Agro bekommt, hab ich auch kein Problem damit den zu heilen.... wenn einer es aber nur drauf anlegt um ja zu zeigen wie groß sein Recountbalken ist, dann ist er es nicht wert Heilung zu bekommen....  Nur weil die DD es nicht mehr anders kennen als stumpfsinnig zu bomben heißt das noch lange nicht das ich als Heiler dann das büßen muss... Kannst gern im Dreieck springen soviel du willst, deswegen wird deine Einstellung net besser.... 




Estartu schrieb:


> ich kenn das ja noch so...Stirbt der Heiler ist der Tank Schuld
> Stirbt der Tank ist der Heiler Schuld
> Stirbt der DD ist er selber Schuld...
> 
> ...



nicht mal da ist es okay, ich kenne keinen Boss in ner Hero bei dem ein Flächenschaden ist, den man nicht entgehen kann. Wenn Melees zu faul sind um aus nem Wirbelwind oder ner Giftnova rauszugehn, dann ist es deren eigene Schuld und nicht die es Heilers.... Ich lass immer wieder Melees kippen die es bei Ick nicht schaffen aus der Giftnova zu kommen, DD im allgemeinen, die es nicht schaffen ihren Debuff beim ersten Boss in Pit zu resetten, im Nexus bei Ker es nicht schaffen zwischendurch mal zu springen oder nen Schritt zu gehn usw.   Seh nicht ein warum ich diese Faulheit noch unterstützen soll....   Die einzige Situation in der ich solche Fälle heile ist, wenn ich schon seh das derjenige noch nie in der Ini war.... obwohl es da auch besser wäre wenn derjenige mal schreiben würde, das er den Boss nicht kennt, anstatt sich durchheilen zu lassen...


----------



## Chillers (3. August 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Viele DD*´s* benutzen aber auch Panzer*s* und Messer*s* oder auch Brechstangen*s*. Deswegen vielleicht auch die vielen Vorurteil*s*. Ist genauso wie bei eingedenglischten Wörtern...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Be aware of 64 (3. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Auf nen DD wie dich kann jeder verzichten... sorry, ist so! Solange du nicht verstehst das man mit anderen Leuten in der Gruppe spielt und egal in welcher Rolle auch mal Rücksicht auf andere nehmen muss, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern...
> 
> Von wegen ein guter Heiler muss doch letztendlich die Gruppe hochhalten.... Die Gruppe muss er dann hochhalten wenn der Rest der Gruppe vernünftig spielt, d.h. das Tanks ihr bestmögliches versuchen die Gegner an sich zu binden, der DD versteht das man nicht nur auf seinen Schaden sondern auch auf Agro achten muss usw. Ich werd sicher NIE einen DD durchheilen nur weil er glaubt bei jedem Mob agro zu klauen... seh nicht ein warum ich als Heiler die Blödheit von anderen ausbessern muss... außerdem siehe meine Signatur....
> Es kann jedem DD mal passieren das er die Agro bekommt, hab ich auch kein Problem damit den zu heilen.... wenn einer es aber nur drauf anlegt um ja zu zeigen wie groß sein Recountbalken ist, dann ist er es nicht wert Heilung zu bekommen.... Nur weil die DD es nicht mehr anders kennen als stumpfsinnig zu bomben heißt das noch lange nicht das ich als Heiler dann das büßen muss... Kannst gern im Dreieck springen soviel du willst, deswegen wird deine Einstellung net besser....
> ...



Insgeamt kritisierst du es, wenn Schadensklassen das Bestreben haben viel Schaden zu machen, und siehst es dann nicht ein sie zu heilen. Ist ja auch logisch, man will die Instanz ja auch nicht schnell schaffen, da lässt man dann doch lieber die Leute sterben, auch, wenn man sie retten könnte.
Und vielmehr noch, es ist wichtig, dass nur der Tank alleine den Schaden kriegt. Alles andere wäre ja fordernd, das darf WoW im 5er Instanz Bereich nicht sein, normal queste ich ja auch nur 
Ohne Worte.


----------



## Famenio (3. August 2010)

Ich zock mir grad einen Priest Heiler hoch und im Low-lvl bereich ist es doch sehr Mana-Intensiv, sodass ich nciht so viel heilen kann.
Wenn nun 2 DDs die Aggro ziehen und der Tank Aggro hat und das eine größere Mob-Gruppe ist, dann sind das 3 Mann, die ich dauer-heilen muss, nur weil die DDs nicht auf die Aggro achten. Somit bin ich schnell oom und das ist ein Wipe. Und warum? weil die Dds nicht aufpassen konnten.

Da denke ich mit. Sind manche Leute echt zu dumm um ein bisschen nachzudenken?


----------



## Be aware of 64 (3. August 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Ich zock mir grad einen Priest Heiler hoch und im Low-lvl bereich ist es doch sehr Mana-Intensiv, sodass ich nciht so viel heilen kann.
> Wenn nun 2 DDs die Aggro ziehen und der Tank Aggro hat und das eine größere Mob-Gruppe ist, dann sind das 3 Mann, die ich dauer-heilen muss, nur weil die DDs nicht auf die Aggro achten. Somit bin ich schnell oom und das ist ein Wipe. Und warum? weil die Dds nicht aufpassen konnten.
> 
> Da denke ich mit. Sind manche Leute echt zu dumm um ein bisschen nachzudenken?



Das ist ja auch etwas anderes, letztendlich müssen die Damagedealer schon abwägen können, ob das Aggroziehen ihrerseits sich nun noch mit dem Überleben der Gruppe vereinbaren lässt.


----------



## Shendria (3. August 2010)

Be schrieb:


> Insgeamt kritisierst du es, wenn Schadensklassen das Bestreben haben viel Schaden zu machen, und siehst es dann nicht ein sie zu heilen. Ist ja auch logisch, man will die Instanz ja auch nicht schnell schaffen, da lässt man dann doch lieber die Leute sterben, auch, wenn man sie retten könnte.
> Und vielmehr noch, es ist wichtig, dass nur der Tank alleine den Schaden kriegt. Alles andere wäre ja fordernd, das darf WoW im 5er Instanz Bereich nicht sein, normal queste ich ja auch nur
> Ohne Worte.




Ich kritisiere es nicht wenn DD viel Schaden machen.... sie können soviel Schaden machen wie sie wollen, solange sie fähig sind dabei auch ihre Agro im Griff zu haben. Wenn ein DD die ganze Zeit nur meint das er overnuken muss ist es sein Problem nicht meins.... Das gleiche gilt für die Faulheit aus AoE-Effekten zu gehn... wenn sie es nicht schaffen, 1x gibts Heilung, das zweite und die folgenden Male kann er selber schaun wo er bleibt.... Mir ist es egal, ob ich 5mins länger brauch in ner Instanz weil ich die halbe Ini mit 1 DD weniger spielen muss. 
Du unterstellst mir Dinge, die ich so nicht gesagt habe.... Nur warum soll ich die Faulheit und Blödheit von DD unterstützen?
Ist es mittlerweile echt schon so zuviel verlangt aus nem AoE rauszugehn? Ist es zuviel verlangt, das wenn der Monitor schon nur noch im tiefsten Rot blinkt mal kurz die Füsse stillzuhalten, oder ne agro-reduzierende Fähigkeit zu verwenden? Ist es zuviel verlangt Rücksicht auf die schwächeren in der Gruppe zu nehmen?   So wie es mir scheint muss man das heute mit einem JA beantworten.... Traurig!


----------



## Famenio (3. August 2010)

Be schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch etwas anderes, letztendlich müssen die Damagedealer schon abwägen können, ob das Aggroziehen ihrerseits sich nun noch mit dem Überleben der Gruppe vereinbaren lässt.



Meinst du wirklich, dass sich darüber einige DDs den Kopf zerbrechen, 
oder ehr, dass sie den Tank flamen, dass er keine Aggro hällt.

Das ist so ein doofes Thema, man kann keine richtlinie aufstellen, denn es gibt so viele Faktoren, die ein anderes system als das normale zulassen.
Am besten ist doch einfach...Tank tankt, DDs machen Schaden versuchen aber keine Aggro zu ziehen und Heiler heilen.

Ich versteh im endeffekt die ganze Diskussion nicht...


----------



## Be aware of 64 (3. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Ich kritisiere es nicht wenn DD viel Schaden machen.... sie können soviel Schaden machen wie sie wollen, solange sie fähig sind dabei auch ihre Agro im Griff zu haben. Wenn ein DD die ganze Zeit nur meint das er overnuken muss ist es sein Problem nicht meins.... Das gleiche gilt für die Faulheit aus AoE-Effekten zu gehn... wenn sie es nicht schaffen, 1x gibts Heilung, das zweite und die folgenden Male kann er selber schaun wo er bleibt.... Mir ist es egal, ob ich 5mins länger brauch in ner Instanz weil ich die halbe Ini mit 1 DD weniger spielen muss.
> Du unterstellst mir Dinge, die ich so nicht gesagt habe.... Nur warum soll ich die Faulheit und Blödheit von DD unterstützen?
> Ist es mittlerweile echt schon so zuviel verlangt aus nem AoE rauszugehn? Ist es zuviel verlangt, das wenn der Monitor schon nur noch im tiefsten Rot blinkt mal kurz die Füsse stillzuhalten, oder ne agro-reduzierende Fähigkeit zu verwenden? Ist es zuviel verlangt Rücksicht auf die schwächeren in der Gruppe zu nehmen? So wie es mir scheint muss man das heute mit einem JA beantworten.... Traurig!



Warum ist es nicht dein Problem, wenn sie overnuken? Wessen Problem ist es dann? Man agiert doch immerhin als Gruppe.
Ebenso ist das mit den AoE-Effekten. Momentan fällt mir kein wirklich dramatischer Effekt in 5-Mann Instanzen ein, wo man nicht wirklich einfach stehenbleiben kann. Die Nova in Gundrak, die Blitznova in den Hallen der Blitze... alles halb so wild.
Während sie stehen bleiben können sie immerhin weiter Schaden machen, was doch das ganze beschleunigt. Mir leuchtet nicht ganz ein, was für dich den Instanzgang ausmacht.
Das "Durchschreiten" an sich? Oder doch die Marken, was dann wieder für den schnellen Spielstil spricht? Oder bist du Ordnungsfanatikerin und gleichzeitig prinzipientreu :-)


----------



## Be aware of 64 (3. August 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich, dass sich darüber einige DDs den Kopf zerbrechen,
> oder ehr, dass sie den Tank flamen, dass er keine Aggro hällt.
> 
> Das ist so ein doofes Thema, man kann keine richtlinie aufstellen, denn es gibt so viele Faktoren, die ein anderes system als das normale zulassen.
> ...



Du kannst aber jetzt nicht den Faktor "Willkür" zur Grundlage machen. Dumme Spieler sind in jedem der drei Funktionslager vertreten und handeln abseits der vernünftigen Möglichkeiten.
Wir sprechen hier darüber, ob die Damagedealer, die viel Schaden verursachen und dadurch nunmal auch teilweise die Aufmerksamkeit der Mobs auf sich ziehen, den anderen Gruppenmitgliedern ein Leid zufügen.


----------



## Shendria (3. August 2010)

Be schrieb:


> Warum ist es nicht dein Problem, wenn sie overnuken? Wessen Problem ist es dann? Man agiert doch immerhin als Gruppe.
> Ebenso ist das mit den AoE-Effekten. Momentan fällt mir kein wirklich dramatischer Effekt in 5-Mann Instanzen ein, wo man nicht wirklich einfach stehenbleiben kann. Die Nova in Gundrak, die Blitznova in den Hallen der Blitze... alles halb so wild.
> Während sie stehen bleiben können sie immerhin weiter Schaden machen, was doch das ganze beschleunigt. Mir leuchtet nicht ganz ein, was für dich den Instanzgang ausmacht.
> Das "Durchschreiten" an sich? Oder doch die Marken, was dann wieder für den schnellen Spielstil spricht? Oder bist du Ordnungsfanatikerin und gleichzeitig prinzipientreu :-)




Warum es nicht MEIN Problem ist, wenn ANDERE nicht wissen wie man sich vernünftig in ner Ini verhält? Ganz ehrlich, das ist kein Gruppenspiel mehr wenn jeder meint er kann alles machen und der Heiler wirds schon richten... 




Be schrieb:


> Du kannst aber jetzt nicht den Faktor "Willkür" zur Grundlage machen. Dumme Spieler sind in jedem der drei Funktionslager vertreten und handeln abseits der vernünftigen Möglichkeiten.
> Wir sprechen hier darüber, ob die Damagedealer, die viel Schaden verursachen und dadurch nunmal auch teilweise die Aufmerksamkeit der Mobs auf sich ziehen, den anderen Gruppenmitgliedern ein Leid zufügen.



Dann hast du mich aber nicht verstanden... Jedem kann es mal passieren das er Agro zieht, sagt keiner was dagegen. Dauerndes agroziehn weil man einfach nur erster im Recount sein will, ist aber ganz was anderes.... So ein Verhalten hat in einer Gruppe einfach nichts zu suchen....


----------



## Brillenputztuch (3. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Guten Abend werte Buffies,
> es gibt einen sehr guten Anlass dazu, wieso ich diesen Abfall den mein Gehirn produziert ins Forum poste.
> ...



Weiter habe ich net mehr gelesen, sondern nur überflogen....
Da ich selber einen Heiler spiele habe ich speziell für Granaten wie
dich ein nettes Makro.

/y Dich zu rezzen ist Manaeffektiver wie das ewige heilen...

Erinnert mich an so manche Ini...

Tank(Krieger) ist gerade am an die Mobgruppe chargen. Er ist noch nicht da und der Mage bombt...


----------



## Be aware of 64 (3. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Warum es nicht MEIN Problem ist, wenn ANDERE nicht wissen wie man sich vernünftig in ner Ini verhält? Ganz ehrlich, das ist kein Gruppenspiel mehr wenn jeder meint er kann alles machen und der Heiler wirds schon richten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erstens weichst du der Frage aus, zweitens macht ja nicht jeder alles. Im Gegenteil, die bösen Schadensklassen machen nur Schaden, und in unserem Falle sogar besonders viel. Sie geben ihr Bestes, also sollte das der Heiler doch auch.

PS: An den Post über mir -> elegant Shandrias Signatur in anderen Worten wiedergegeben und absolut nichts zur laufenden Diskussion beigetragen, sondern nur einen 4 Tage alten Post 1/10-zitiert. Congratulations ^^


----------



## Adhira (3. August 2010)

Tja, da liegt eben der Unterschied zwischen guten und schlechten DD´s - die guten hohlen das Maximum aus sich raus ohne Aggro zu ziehen und die schlechten meckern im Forum...


----------



## toasted (3. August 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist so ein doofes Thema, man kann keine richtlinie aufstellen, denn es gibt so viele Faktoren, die ein anderes system als das normale zulassen.
> Am besten ist doch einfach...Tank tankt, DDs machen Schaden versuchen aber keine Aggro zu ziehen und Heiler heilen.
> ...



Oh, mir fällt für dieses Thema schon eine Richtlinie ein: Jeder sollte sein Hirn einschalten und sein Aggressions- und Egoistenpegel etwas herunterfahren. Man spielt schließlich ein Multiplayerspiel und keine Solokampagne.
Dazu sind einige nicht in der Lage, das weiß ich auch. Aber ich hab irgendwie immer das Gefühl, dass diese viel stärker auf andere abfärben als die scheinbar entspannteren Spieler. Wobei, vielleicht sollte ich das auch mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht schalte ich dann am Ende des Spiels den Computer glücklicher aus als bisher?!?


----------



## Tinkerballa (3. August 2010)

dd´s, die bei BOSSEN die aggro ziehen??? also mir passiert das bestenfalls bei lady deathwhisper im hardmode, wenn ein dd nicht aufs omen schaut. aber sonst ist mir das in icc nirgends passiert. ka, was für tanks du so kennst, aber ich glaub eher, du redest stuss. denn wenn man evtl. nicht immer nen schurken dabei hat, ein hunter ist IMMER dabei! und wenn der den tank nicht hochschießt und die anderen dd´s ihre aggroreduzierenden skills nicht nutzen (sofern vorhanden), dann sind in meinen (tank)augen doch die dd´s schuld... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Be aware of 64 (3. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Dann hast du mich aber nicht verstanden... Jedem kann es mal passieren das er Agro zieht, sagt keiner was dagegen. Dauerndes agroziehn weil man einfach nur erster im Recount sein will, ist aber ganz was anderes.... So ein Verhalten hat in einer Gruppe einfach nichts zu suchen....



Meine Aussage bezog sich doch auf garkein Statement von dir, sondern von dem Nutzer darüber.


----------



## Andurius (3. August 2010)

Ok, jetzt geb ich au mal meinen Senf dazu:

Wieso meinen immer welche zu jammern?
Ich spiele auch alle Rollen im Raid (Krieger und Dk Tank, Magier, Schurke, Schamie und Priester Healer) und JEDE Klasse hat seinen Sinn und Zweck im Raid und JEDER muss sein BESTES geben um zu bestehen.
Erfolgreich ist man im Raid nicht durch Equipment, sondern durch SKILL - was leider sehr viele vergessen haben seitdem es Gearscore gibt.
So gut wie jeder DD hat Möglichkeiten seine Aggro zu reduzieren und diese müssen auch genutzt werden. 
Genauso wie jeder Tank Fähigkeiten hat um sich viel Aggro zu beschaffen.
Und wenn man im Raid ist dann muss halt auch mal ne ansage kommen von wegen Irreführung oder Schurkenhandel (letzterer sollte Dank T10 Bonus eh auf Cooldown gehalten werden) auf Tank, welche dann auch befolgt werden. 
Und wer das net tut zeigt allen anderen im Raid, dass er keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat. 
WoW ist ein MMORPG und da spielt man mit realen Menschen zusammen und nicht mit nach Programmierungsalgorithmus arbeitenden Charakteren.
Und wer nicht teamfähig ist der hat in WoW nichts zu suchen.

So, mein Flame zu den Leuten die meinen immer jammern zu müssen


----------



## Latharíl (3. August 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> du baust auf Treibsand. Wenn sowas in Real nicht vorkommt, dann auch nicht im Spiel. Halte dich einfach an die spieler die es kapieren und halte dich von denen fern, die es nicht kapieren. Das ist die einzigste Lösung. Wenn es Leute gibt, die wegen 5 Euro Strafzettel zum Anwalt gehen und dann den Anwalt wechseln, weil dieser meint, dass die Kosten höher sind als die Sache wert ist, dann gibt es im Spiel genau diese Leute auch. Die wechseln solange die Gruppe, bis sie auf weitere Mitstreiter stossen.



lass mir meine illusion...sonst hab ich nichts zum aufregen wenns addon draußen is XD



ach schrieb:


> Ich bin nie von eingespielten Gruppen ausgegangen .. ich gehe lediglich vom Dungeontool aus und dessen Zusammensetzung der Gruppen.
> 
> Zweitens: Wieso sollten wir Fokus-dmg machen? Bei mir als Combatrogue ist es komplett sinnfrei seine rota ersteinmal aufzubauen bei den 100k mobs.
> drittens: dieser Thread soll eine antwort auf sämtliche beschweren seitens der Tanks sein.
> ...



hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich dich mag? mit dir wirds nie langwelig..so viel geistige gülle kann man doch ohne sich zu dopen gar nich produzieren?!

*sich schildet, falls gleich die ersten steine fliegen*
prinzipiell hast du in einem punkt recht: ein heiler hat die gruppe am leben zu halten. und ja, ohne dd dauerts verdammt lang bis ein boss/mob/what ever den boden knutscht.

*schild auslaufen lässt*

ABER -jaaa da jibet ein aber, nettes wort, ne?- wow ist kein singleplayer. du bist nicht allein in der unendlichen pixelwelt voller marken, epix, deppen, npcs...
du redest vom dungeon finder..durch den dungeon finder kommt man entweder mit richtig tollen spielern zusammen oder mit welchen, dies gerade lernen oder mit dem letzten abschaum, der aus den ecken kriecht. dieser abschaum benimmt sich wie king käs. er macht auf alles bedarf, er ist der king, er pullt und amcht und tut- und flamed wenn er stirbt. 
oder als heiler wird gejammert wie blöd und langsam die gruppe ist un das der tank n spq ist. oder als tank das alles sowieso kacke ist und früher besser war...der loot, die leute, die inis...mimimi.
wenn man aber auf die neulinge oder die guten spieler trifft...dann macht mn eine ini nach dem anderen..auch wenn man die marken nicht braucht- einfach weils mit denen spaß macht...oder man unterhält sich in der einen ini gut..je nach laune...
*klischeekiste zumacht*

lieber te, für mich wärst du die kategorie abschaumspieler...du wärst son dd, den ich ohne mit der wimper zu zucken als heiler sterben lassen würd oder als tank würd ich dich eiskalt gemütlich mit den mobs spielen lassen un mir gemütlich nen kaffee holen. ich kenn da nichts.
ich hab mir für diese speziellen dds ein makro gemacht..

als tank:
"wer vor mir an den mobs ist, diese pullt oder der festen überzeugung ist bomben zu müssen BEVOR meine weihe liegt, darf sich dann auch kurz als tank fühlen, ICH helf dir nich ausd er scheiße"
dann wird noch der heiler angewhispert "lass die sterben, die meinen sich wie der lutschkieselking persönlich aufführen zu müssen-weniger stress für dich" und alles ist feini

als heiler:
"wer dem tank ohne nachzudenken die aggro klaut darf diese behalten und sehen wo er bleibt. er darf sich dann auch gemütlich selbst wieder in die ini bewegen, weil ich dummheit nicht belohn"

wurde dafür zwar schon öfters geflamed, aber alle wusten woran sie waren. und wir kamen gut und zügig durch ohne das so ein möchtgernking kong amok lief...wenn das doch einer gemacht hat...nja...zu viert gehts auch bis der wieder da is

ja und warum fokusdmg..is doch total blöd...aaaah fokusdmg...lieber bei zwei mobs nen ae raushauen als die schneller und effizienter donw zu fokussen...*oli kahn nachmacht* naaaaagh....*sabber* hauptsache der epeen via dmg is der größte...
selbst wenn fokusdmg meist mehr gesamtschaden bringt als blödsinniges ae-gespamme

dich möcht ich btw sehen wie du nen boss wie ick oder so lustige gestalten wie - wie hießn der spastische endboss aus gundrak?- tankst als schurke...würd ich echt gern sehen..vor allem wenn noch dmg auf die andren in deiner gruppe kommt, würd ich gern sehn wie deine heiler scih dann schreiend im kreis bewegt- ich sag nich das es unmöglich ist, aber leicht is es net un sorgt nur für unnötigen stress. ich hab selber mal als shadow nen tank erwischt der frisch 80 war. der schurke in der gruppe meinte dann den tank spielen zu müssen- mit dem ergebnis das der krieger abgehauen is weil er sich dumm vorkam, wir beim boss gewiped sind, weil der heiler iwo den schaden auf die gruppe+ den auf den schurken nicht verkraftet hat. abgesehen davon ging der schurke nach 4-5 hits down ^^

du willst hier niemanden ins schlechte licht rücken, jammerst aber irgendwo das tanks blödi sind und heiler iwo auch, und das n dd tanken könne weil er so imba ist - grob zusammengefasst in weniger höflichen worten.

ich würd dir echt raten mal nen tank zu leveln...du wirst sp. nach der ersten bc- ini verstehen, warum hier jeder, der iwo nen tank spielt, vor wut oder verachtung oder empörung bei deiner geistigen gülle aufschreit



Be schrieb:


> Warum ist es nicht dein Problem, wenn sie overnuken? Wessen Problem ist es dann? Man agiert doch immerhin als Gruppe.
> Ebenso ist das mit den AoE-Effekten. Momentan fällt mir kein wirklich dramatischer Effekt in 5-Mann Instanzen ein, wo man nicht wirklich einfach stehenbleiben kann. Die Nova in Gundrak, die Blitznova in den Hallen der Blitze... alles halb so wild.
> Während sie stehen bleiben können sie immerhin weiter Schaden machen, was doch das ganze beschleunigt. Mir leuchtet nicht ganz ein, was für dich den Instanzgang ausmacht.
> Das "Durchschreiten" an sich? Oder doch die Marken, was dann wieder für den schnellen Spielstil spricht? Oder bist du Ordnungsfanatikerin und gleichzeitig prinzipientreu :-)



und du bleibst sicher bei ick in der nova stehn ^^


----------



## Metonor (3. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt nicht jeden einzelnen Post durchgelesen, aber bei einem AK Raid war nach einem Wipe zu lesen "...einfach zu wenig Damage".

Aber im Grunde bleibt es eine Gruppenleistung:

Wenn die Gruppe zu wenig Damage macht geht dem besten Heiler die Mana aus = WIPE
Wenn ein Heiler seine Aufgabe nicht so gut beherrscht kann der Tank noch so gut die Aggro halten und die DD Damage machen, einer nach dem anderen wird drauf gehen = WIPE
Wenn der Tank selbst bei den Trash Mobs keine Aggro halten kann geht die Sache einfach irgendwann schief = WIPE
Meiner Meinung nach trägt JEDER in der Gruppe/Schlachtzug eine Mitverantwortung am Wipe.
Das ganze geflame danach ist dann nur noch kindisch und das gejammer um die Rep Kosten lächerlich. 
Spätestens mit 80 bekommt man mehr als genug Gold wenn man Daily Inis und ein paar Tagesquests macht.


----------



## Shamaninn (3. August 2010)

Kavu schrieb:


> Ich würde wage behaupten der Ersteller hat nie zu classic gespielt... damals wurdest du aus einem raid gekickt wenn du als schurke keine finte ind er rota hattest oder vanish genutzt hast, die anderen klassen genauso.


Du weißt schon das wir nicht mehr Classic spielen?^^ Warum sollte er auf die Zustände von vor einigen Jahren eingehen wenn er die heutige Situation beschreiben will?
Klar war es früher anders, hat sich aber doch fast alles geändert.


----------



## Shendria (3. August 2010)

Be schrieb:


> Erstens weichst du der Frage aus, zweitens macht ja nicht jeder alles. Im Gegenteil, die bösen Schadensklassen machen nur Schaden, und in unserem Falle sogar besonders viel. Sie geben ihr Bestes, also sollte das der Heiler doch auch.
> 
> PS: An den Post über mir -> elegant Shandrias Signatur in anderen Worten wiedergegeben und absolut nichts zur laufenden Diskussion beigetragen, sondern nur einen 4 Tage alten Post 1/10-zitiert. Congratulations ^^



Das du ernsthaft in deinem, diesen vorangegangen, Post von Gruppenspiel redest ist lächerlich. In einer Gruppe schau ich nicht drauf das ich der King bin, sondern das es allen Beteiligten so angenehm wie möglich gemacht wird.... und da fängt der Spaß dann an... Glaubst du es angenehm für einen Tank wenn die Casts der DD schon vor ihm am Mob sind weil sie es ja ach so eilig haben? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen....
Glaubst du es ist für einen Heiler lustig anstatt im Optimalfall 1 Spieler zu heilen gleich 2-5 heilen zu müssen, weils unsere tollen DD wieder mal geschafft haben das alle Mobs lustig durch die Gruppe wüten?

Klar, mit nem Heiler meines Equipstandes könnte man es leicht machen, ich hab auch kein Problem nen Stoffi bei nem Boss durchzuheilen wenns sein muss... was macht dann aber ein Heiler der net T9+ hat? Vergessen das die Heros eigentlich dazu da sind um sich für Raids zu equipen? Das die eigentlich noch unterm T7-Content liegen (bis auf die neuen)? Ach du Schande, dann kommt ein schlechter equipter Heiler in ne Gruppe, am besten gleich noch mit nem Tank der auch net T9+ hat, die DD aber net für ne Sekunde ihre Füsse stillhalten können, geschweige denn das sie Fähigkeiten wie Totstellen, Eisblock, Unsichbarkeit, Vanish und den restlichen auch nur irgendwie kennen. Weißt du was dann los ist? Wipen ohne Ende, weil dem Heiler irgendwann das Mana ausgeht da er nicht nur 1 Spieler heilen muss sondern die ganze Gruppe weil jeder Agro hat.... Nice!


Also nochmal, warum sollte ich die Blödheit der DD ausgleichen, wenn die sich auch net um den Heiler kümmern?

Als nächstes...

Weißt du wie das weitergeht wenn man solche DD immer nur durchheilt in den Heros? Wenn man sie Agro ziehn lässt?

Heros sind ja bekanntlich dazu da, das man sich für die Raids equiped, oder? Genauso, ist es auch der Fall, das z.b. neue Spieler in den Heros ihre ersten Erfahrungen in Sachen Gruppenspiel machen. Die DD sehn dann rein nur "Hach, ich kann eh alles machen was ich will. Ich bekomm Schaden? Hach, wird ja eh alles weggeheilt. Mir klebt ein Mob an der Backe? Egal, der Tank spottet schon.... " Spätestens jetzt sollte auch dir klar sein, wie es mit solchen Neuen weitergeht wenn man ihnen nicht den Denkzettel verpasst. Northrend Beasts... Feuer? Och der Heiler heilt ja eh alles weg. Bei unserem dicken roten Freund ein Mob an der Backe kleben? Och, egal, der Tank spottet schon....
Das haut dann vielleicht auch noch gut hin. Dann die Fraction Champions... Ich bekomm Schaden von weiß ich was, der Heiler wirds schon heilen... Der Heiler hat in dem Fall aber genug anderes zu tun. Was passiert dann? "Ey was für ein bescheidener Heiler... L2P" 	Weißt du eigentlich wie toll es ist sich von Leuten zuflamen zu lassen, die selbst an ihrem Tod Schuld sind? Klar, ich kann drüber lachen, ich heil erstens doch schon lang genug, das es mich net mehr stört, zweitens lass ich se ja auch sterben und krieg mich bei ihren Flames vor Lachen net mehr ein. Ein Heiler der jedoch weder die Routine, Equip oder das dicke Fell hat, nimmt sowas dann sehr wohl persönlich. Glaubst du das der dann lachend weiterheilt weil ihm sowas ja ach soviel Spaß macht?


Achja, das war zumindest heut mein letzter Post hier, weil ich jetzt wieder DD sterben lassen geh... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis morgen oder so....


----------



## Kankru (3. August 2010)

Metonor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir jetzt nicht jeden einzelnen Post durchgelesen, aber bei einem AK Raid war nach einem Wipe zu lesen "...einfach zu wenig Damage".
> 
> ...



Entweder habe ich durch die ganzen Threads das Thema vergessen oder du bist daran vorbeigerauscht - teils!
Jedenfalls find ich gut, dass sich hier einige Tanks nicht mehr auf der Nase rumhüpfen lassen und die Heiler da auch schon mitmachen.
Ich hoffe dass die Elite (die denkt sie kann pullen und egal was machen als DD) totalen Frust mit Cata bekommt, one-hit-Opfer durch mobs wie damals beim Mechanar-HC-Trash usw...


----------



## Yokoono12 (3. August 2010)

Also bei uns auf dem Realm ist es inzwischen so das solche Spieler wie der TE selbst in Rnd Raid ausgetauscht werden! Und das zurecht!

Ich erlebe es immer wieder das viele garnicht wissen was für Skills sie haben. Letztens, ich tanke RS ein Hexer nuked wie blöde, ich schreib in den Chat, Hexer mach mal Seele brechen du ziehst gleich aggro. Kam ein Whisper ach dafür ist des da, Danke.... und das mit 6k GS

Manchmal könnte man denken es sind nur noch ebaychars unterwegs!

Ist es zuviel verlangt das jeder der nicht nur mal ne Ini macht seine Skills kennt?

Es gab zeiten da hatte ich meine Aggroreduce Fähigkeiten auf CD. Als Tank muss ich auch dauernd auf die Aggro schauen ob alle mobs noch gut an mir kleben, oder ob einer drauf und dran ist abzuhauen, ein Heiler kann auch nicht einfach mal während des Fights AFk, aber die DD´s wollten halt ihre Rota fahren, plump taste 1-3,4,5 drücken und sich über den Loot freuen. Aber so läuft es nicht, nicht in einem MULTIplayer Game.


----------



## phaatom (3. August 2010)

naja das problem ist ich spiele selbst mehre tanks und bei jedem habe ich das problem das ich noch nicht einmal ein aoe spell gemacht habe um an nähernd aggro zu haben von der grppe aber nein es müssen die scheiß dds schon mit allen cd und co voll raufrotzen und dann wundern se sich warum sie aggro haben.


----------



## Bochido (3. August 2010)

Am besten vor dem Raid fragen, ob der DD auch weiß wofür alle Fähigkeiten sind


----------



## Blablubs (3. August 2010)

Yokoono12 schrieb:


> Also bei uns auf dem Realm ist es inzwischen so das solche Spieler wie der TE selbst in Rnd Raid ausgetauscht werden! Und das zurecht!
> 
> Ich erlebe es immer wieder das viele garnicht wissen was für Skills sie haben. Letztens, ich tanke RS ein Hexer nuked wie blöde, ich schreib in den Chat, Hexer mach mal Seele brechen du ziehst gleich aggro. Kam ein Whisper ach dafür ist des da, Danke.... und das mit 6k GS
> 
> ...





Ich verwette meinen Arsch darauf, dass das schlichtweg Sarkasmus war, der scheinbar deinen geistigen Horizont überschritten hat.


----------



## Terminsel (4. August 2010)

Yokoono12 schrieb:


> Es gab zeiten da hatte ich meine Aggroreduce Fähigkeiten auf CD. Als Tank muss ich auch dauernd auf die Aggro schauen ob alle mobs noch gut an mir kleben, oder ob einer drauf und dran ist abzuhauen, ein Heiler kann auch nicht einfach mal während des Fights AFk, aber die DD´s wollten halt ihre Rota fahren, plump taste 1-3,4,5 drücken und sich über den Loot freuen. Aber so läuft es nicht, nicht in einem MULTIplayer Game.



Klar, alle DDs wollen nur ihre Rota fahren und looten... moment... Fährst du als Tank nicht auch deine Rota und lootest am Ende? Zumindest plump eure Tasten drücken ist beim Tank nicht anders, als beim DD. Tja, und wenn mal eine Sondersitution eintritt, dann müsst ihr spotten. So wie ein Hybrid-DD in einer Sondersituation mal heilen muss, oder ein "normaler" DD irgendeinen Reißleinenskill anwenden muss. Tanken ist immer noch nicht schwerer als Schaden machen, daran hat sich auch auf den 19 letzten Seiten nichts geändert. Diese permanente Darstellung, als hätten Tanks permanent graue Haare, ist einfach nur noch anstrengend und ich möchte wetten, dass dieses Thema überhaupt erst deswegen entstanden ist.

*seufz* Aber warum schreib ich hier überhaupt noch?

Blablubs hat es einige Seiten zuvor schon mal geschrieben: Seine Klasse zu beherrschen, sei es Tank, Heiler oder DD, ist nicht wirklich schwer und nur eine Frage der Auffassungsgabe.

Edit: Ich rede übrigens von einer normalen Situation, also dass jeder ungefähr macht, was er auch soll. Klar, wenn ein DD vorrent und pullt, dann ist das sein Risiko. Wenn ein Tank mit ICC-Kram die Aggro gegen nen pisseligen T9-popelequip-DK nicht halten kann, dann ist das der Fehler des Tanks. Und wenn ein Heiler meint, er muss AFK nur alle fünf Minuten einen Cast machen, ist das der Fehler des Heilers.

Fähige und Idioten gibt es bei allen drei Gruppen. Anders ist es schlichtweg nicht, also erweitert mal euren Horizont und hört auf, ständig zu erzählen, dass Tanks die armen Opfer sind, die ja IMMER alles richtig machen (für alle, dies es nicht erkennen können: Das widerspricht sich schon in sich), dass die ach so armen Heiler soooooo viel Stress beim ausbügeln der Fehler der anderen haben, während alle DDs nur Spiel und Spaß im Kinderparadies hätten. Mir scheint, die Gruppen Tank und Heiler wollten sich permanent nur aufplustern. Zumindest einige dieser Zunft.


----------



## Chillers (4. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Ich verwette meinen Arsch darauf, dass das schlichtweg Sarkasmus war, der scheinbar deinen geistigen Horizont überschritten hat.



Ein DD, nie abgeneigt-
bastelt sich ´nen Himbärteig

Wirft´s Teiglein weiter, dem Tank ins Gesicht-
(liebe Leute, ihr glaubet es nicht!) -

Fix ist der tank, er kann ja nichts sehen,
und um zu bleiben im Geschehen

Wirft er den Teig an den Heiler weiter,
*Der ist´ja oftmals doch gescheiter...*

Heiler wiederum, gar nicht so dumm,
verteilt´s Teiglein flink bei den DD´s rundherum

Und die Moral von der Geschicht?
Teiglein wandert- ein Gedicht

Macht daher so manche Runde
und zu fortgeschrittner Stunde

Fragt sich wer: *Muss das sein? Ob.....?*
Na wer war´s ?- Der siegende mob


----------



## Terminsel (4. August 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ein DD, nie abgeneigt-
> bastelt sich ´nen Himbärteig
> 
> Wirft´s Teiglein weiter, dem Tank ins Gesicht-
> ...



Welch schönen Reim du hast ersonnen
doch hab ich auch schon einen gesponnen

Der Dugeonfinder hats geschafft
hat eine Gruppe zusammengerafft

Alle sind bereits am Start
nur der Heiler, der läd noch hart

Der Tank will nicht lange warten
erstürmt direkt den feindlichen Garten!

Der Tank späht Gegner und sieht rot
stürmt zu den Mobs und ist dann tot

Doch warum ist das so geschehen?
Der Heiler hat es nicht gesehen

Folgen wollt er eigentlich nur
Arbeiten? Nicht die Spur!

Denn daheim beim Heiler im TV
tanzt grad eine nackte Frau

Die Schadensmeister in der Zeit
warten nicht bis Tank bereit

sie kloppen mal auf alles drauf
warum auch nicht? Gibt ja zuhauf!

Im Staub liegen am Ende alle
Tank, DD, Heiler waren alle nicht so pralle

Diese Geschicht' die soll was sagen 
eine Botschaft weiter tragen

Unsinn machen kann wohl jeder
egal ob Tank, Heiler oder DDler


----------



## Chillers (4. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Welch schönen Reim du hast ersonnen
> doch hab ich auch schon einen gesponnen



Danke für dein Verständnis und die sehr nette Fortführung des jokes. *Applause* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (4. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> c) ihr Spielt einfach mal einen DD und guckt ob ihr nicht genau das selbe tut.



Du könntest aber auch einen Tank spielen und es einfach besser machen, oder dann hier selber die DD´s flamen.


----------



## ach was solls. (4. August 2010)

Wow, ich bin ein Abschaumspieler .. schäume ich jetzt!?

Nein jetzt mal ernsthaft:

Ich bin ehrlich zu euch und gebe zu, dass ich Finte kaum benutze .. wieso denn auch.. Schurkenhandel/Verschwinden sei dank. Nur in extremfällen geh ich mit der maus mal in die letzte ecke meines UI und klick mal druff ..
Wir sind nicht mehr in Classic wo alles ja noch so viel besser und ach so schön war .. nein Freunde wir sind mittlerweile schon im Kampf gegen den Lichkönig. Was ich damit sagen will!?:

Blizzard macht es uns inzwischen so einfach, dass wir eine Palette an Fähigkeiten überhaupt nicht mehr benutzen müssen. So geraten Aggro-reduzierende Fähigkeiten in Vergessenheit. Ich beschwere mich nicht über die Arbeit der Tanks und Heiler. Es gibt immer wieder Frischlinge, die es nicht so einfach haben.

Aber wenn hier irgendwelche uberskill-Heiler sich zu wort melden und dann meinen, sie würden keinen DD heilen der Aggro zieht, dann seid ihr

a) faul
b) ein schlechter Heiler.

Jede Klassenrolle erstrebt ihr bestmögliches Potential um somit im GRUPPENSPIEL erfolgreich vorranzuschreiten. Was nun wenn ein DD über die Verhältnisse des Tanks Schaden macht und somit Aggro zieht. Darf der Heiler ihn sterben lassen? Rein theoretisch nein, es ist ein Gruppenspiel und man muss seine Verbündete am Leben halten. Der Tank muss dafür sorgen das die Gegner nicht Amok laufen und die DDs machen den schaden damit es vorranschreitet.

Ich sage nicht, dass wir priviligiert dazu sind, dem Tank die Aggro zu klauen und dann dreist nach Heilung zu verlangen. Ich möchte lediglich sagen, dass es als DD in der Wotlking-ära einfach nicht anders geht. SIE machen es uns so leicht. SIE wollen nicht das wir wie damals, in TDM hero sappen, sheepen und was weiß ich es noch alles gab. Ich möchte uns DDs doch lediglich rechtfertigen .. damit, dass wenn man so einfach an relativ gutes Equip kommt, es einem frisch auf lvl 80 gekommenden Tank mal schwer machen kann. Und da es nun mal lautet, dass Zeit gleich Geld ist, machen die DDs manchmal mehr als dem Tank recht ist. Er hat aber nicht das recht dafür, darüber zu urteilen.

PS: Anscheinend versteht man mich nicht .. ich weiß auch nicht wieso .. mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass es relativ spät ist und somit meine Formulierungen beschissen ausfallen.

Peace Out and stay clear,
NBone.

EDIT: @Zangor: Ich habe pre Pdk einen DK-Tank gespielt. Selten solche Probleme gehabt. Da war es jedoch noch nicht jedem vergönnt, gleich mit T9 rumzueiern.
Aber mir fällt des Tankes problem häufig in den lvl ~60er Instanzen auf. Mit meinem Kriegertank wird mir oft die Aggro stibizt, dennoch lasse ich keinen sterben und versuche alle mobs an mich zu binden .. auch wenn ich dann ziemlich oft targets wechseln muss, aufgrund mangelndem AoE auf lvl 59 ... 

Und beschwere ich mich darüber? Nein ich bin damit einverstanden - solange die Instanz reibungslose abläuft ...


----------



## Emor (4. August 2010)

Wolfsherz1982 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Möglichkeit d) ?
> 
> Die DD lernen verdammt nochmal ihre Klasse zu spielen und verwenden einen einzigen beschissenen global Cooldown, womöglich noch vor dem Kampf, wo kein DPS Verlust eintritt, um Fähigkeiten wie Irreführung, Schurkenhandel etc. einzusetzen?



Ich liebe solche Sätze einfach.
Kann ich als Main DD ja auch sagen: Wie waere es wenn die Tanks mal Lernen in den ersten 5sec Aggro aufzubauen und net erst nach 2 minuten?
Kann ich als Main DD ja auch sagen: Wie waere es wenn Heiler mal wieder lernen mit Hots umzugehen den mehr brauch man als DD net wirklich?

Und ja Liebe Leutz ich spiele genauso lange wie ich meinen DD hab schon einen Tank und auch einen Heiler.
Und Nein ich flame den DD nicht weil er gerade Critluck hatte und mir mal die Aggro klaut als Tank (was so gut wie hmmm ka nemmer vorkam)
Und Nein ich flame den DD auch nicht weil ich ihn als Heiler mal heilen mueste, wäre ja schlimm wenn meine Heilung nur auf Tanks funzt.


Aber Leute mal ganz davon abgesehen,
ich bin echt der meinung wer hier so viel schreibt von wegen 
a) Kackheiler
b) kack tank
c) kack dds 
hat in dem ganzen game noch nichts erreicht da er seine eigene klasse nicht beherrscht, also muss wie immer bei einem Menschen ein Sündenbock her.


----------



## Rolandos (4. August 2010)

Kann nur sagen LOL.

Tja würde es die Addons wie Omen oder Recount nicht benutzt, würde es auch so einen Thread wie diesen nicht geben.
Es wird in WoW inzwischen nur noch gemessen und verglichen aber nicht mehr gespielt.
Entweder es wird gejammert das Jemand dem Tank die Aggro geklaut hat, es wird gejammert das der DD nicht genug Schaden macht oder es wird gejammert das es nicht schnell genug geht.

Schaltet die Addons aus und spielt einfach, die Mobs bekommt man auch ohne die Teile kaputt.


----------



## Lokibu (4. August 2010)

Manche Post gehen sowas von aneinander vorbei. Aber ich helfe gerne:


Es geht hier nicht um ... DDs die mal Critglück haben und gerade den Tank im Aggro überholen. 
Es geht hier nicht um ... Tanks die sich mal aus versehen verklicken
Es geht hier nicht um ... Heiler die die Situation ausnahmsweise falsch eingeschätzt haben.

Es geht hier um... DDs die gar nicht den Chat lesen und jedesmal Aggro überholen
Es geht hier um... Tanks die, 1 Mob tanken, während die 9 andere auf den Heiler hauen
Es geht hier um ... Heiler die nur noch den Tank heilen und sonst nichts.

So ich hoffe ihr wisst jetzt, dass es nicht um die normalen Probleme geht, sondern um die Leute, die einfach unbelehrbar sind. Und nach dem 5 Mob kann man nicht mehr von Critglück reden. Wenn gesagt wird, dass kein AE gemacht wird, dass dann die DDs AE machen ist auch kein Critgkück.

Und genau um diese Spieler, die sich nicht an den schwächsten der Gruppe anpassen können geht es in den ganzen Threads.

Also last bitte den Blödsinn hier die Ausnahmen aufzuzählen. 


Aber noch eine Frage an meine Mitspieler... wenn ihr angeschlagen seit und nur noch 40% Lebenspunkte habt.. wieso esst ihr oder trinkt nichts? Wieso rennt ihr mit 40% zu einem Boss der AE Schaden macht? Die Frage auch an den Tanks die mit 20% schon zum nächsten Mob rennen. Besonders in Grube ist das ganz toll auf dem Weg. Weil diese Gruppe ja auch nur sehr wenig Damage macht. 

Das Witzige an der Sache ist, dass das zu 80% vorkommt. Erwartet ihr echt? Dass der Heiler sein Mana vor dem Fight verbraucht und während gepullt wird auch noch reggt?


----------



## Tomratz (4. August 2010)

Brillenputztuch schrieb:


> Weiter habe ich net mehr gelesen, sondern nur überflogen....
> Da ich selber einen Heiler spiele habe ich speziell für Granaten wie
> dich ein nettes Makro.
> 
> ...




Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werd mir, deine Erlaubnis einfach mal voraussetzend, dieses Makro klauen und künftig auch verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (4. August 2010)

Hilfe wasn hier passiert??

Also ich wünschte wirklich die Instanzen werden zu Cata wirklich anspruchsvoller und zwar so das man nicht mehr so vorgehen kann.

Tank rennt in die Gruppe 

DDler hauen AoE rein 

Heiler spamen Gruppenheal

sondern so 

Tank schnappt sich 1-2 Gegner

DDler CCen jeweils 1

dann Fokus damage auf den Gegnerischen Heiler

Heiler muß auf sein Mana schauen 

DDler müssen auf Aggro schauen da sie sonst im Dreck liegen

Nebenbei darf der CC nicht aufgebrochen werden da der Tank zu viel Schaden bekommmt.

Dann wird auch WoW wieder ein MMO und die Zusammenarbeit und das mitdenken wird auch wieder gefördert


----------



## Shendria (4. August 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Dann wird auch WoW wieder ein MMO und die Zusammenarbeit und das mitdenken wird auch wieder gefördert



Ich wollte doch eigentlich überhaupt nichst mehr hier schreiben, aber dazu fällt mir doch noch was ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mitdenken wird gefördert, nur leider sind zuviele lernresistent. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und nein, nicht nur DD, auch Tanks und Heiler....

Sieht man doch in diesem Thread sehr gut. 

Gruppenspiel früher = Zusammenarbeiten
Gruppenspiel heute = Hauptsache ich bin Erster, hinter mir die Sinnflut, irgendwer wirds schon ausbessern....


----------



## Atrophikus (4. August 2010)

> Wow, ich bin ein Abschaumspieler .. schäume ich jetzt!?



Was nur Deine Belehrungsresistenz unter Beweis stellt.



> Ich bin ehrlich zu euch und gebe zu, dass ich Finte kaum benutze .. wieso denn auch.. Schurkenhandel/Verschwinden sei dank. Nur in extremfällen geh ich mit der maus mal in die letzte ecke meines UI und klick mal druff ..
> Wir sind nicht mehr in Classic wo alles ja noch so viel besser und ach so schön war .. nein Freunde wir sind mittlerweile schon im Kampf gegen den Lichkönig. Was ich damit sagen will!?:
> 
> Blizzard macht es uns inzwischen so einfach, dass wir eine Palette an Fähigkeiten überhaupt nicht mehr benutzen müssen. So geraten Aggro-reduzierende Fähigkeiten in Vergessenheit. Ich beschwere mich nicht über die Arbeit der Tanks und Heiler. Es gibt immer wieder Frischlinge, die es nicht so einfach haben.



Ah, richtig. Du weißt also, das Du Fähigkeiten hast die Deine Aggro reduzieren und setzt sie trotzdem nicht ein? Herrlich. Also lieber sterben nach dem Overnuken, ist das jetzt Sturheit, Engstirnigkeit oder warst Du in der Unbegabtenklasse auf der Sonderschule und bist doof wie Brot? Scheint so, denn genau dieses verhalten führt ja zu genau den problemen die Dich in Deinem ersten Posting so nervten. Und darüber hinaus willst Du auf einmal Verständnis für schlecht ausgerüstete Tanks und Heiler haben? Bist wohl eine gespaltene persönlichkeit, hm? 



> Aber wenn hier irgendwelche uberskill-Heiler sich zu wort melden und dann meinen, sie würden keinen DD heilen der Aggro zieht, dann seid ihr
> 
> a) faul
> b) ein schlechter Heiler.
> ...



Wo wir wieder am Anfang wären. Ich will jetzt gar nicht darauf eingehen das Du als Solospieler auf einmal von Gruppenspiel faselst (gespaltene Persönlichkeit...) sondern auf die einfache tatsache, das kein Heiler einem DD Heilung verweigern wird, nur weil er versehentlich was pullt. Wenn das aber wie in Deinem Fall mit Vorsatz und in kenntnis Deiner Aggroreduzierenden Skills geschieht ist es nur recht und billig, weder für Dich zu spotten noch Dir ausser zufälliger AoE-heilung irgendwelche Hilfe zukommen zu lassen. 




> Ich sage nicht, dass wir priviligiert dazu sind, dem Tank die Aggro zu klauen und dann dreist nach Heilung zu verlangen. Ich möchte lediglich sagen, dass es als DD in der Wotlking-ära einfach nicht anders geht. SIE machen es uns so leicht. SIE wollen nicht das wir wie damals, in TDM hero sappen, sheepen und was weiß ich es noch alles gab. Ich möchte uns DDs doch lediglich rechtfertigen .. damit, dass wenn man so einfach an relativ gutes Equip kommt, es einem frisch auf lvl 80 gekommenden Tank mal schwer machen kann. Und da es nun mal lautet, dass Zeit gleich Geld ist, machen die DDs manchmal mehr als dem Tank recht ist. Er hat aber nicht das recht dafür, darüber zu urteilen.



Doch das hat er, denn es ist (tadaaaa) ein Gruppenspiel und eine Gruppe muss zusammenspielen um zu funktionieren. Blizzard hat keine Schuld, das ihr Spiel offenbar zu schwierig für Dich ist und Dein Gear Deinen Skill übersteigt, so das Du Deine Aggro einfach nicht mehr in den Griff bekommst. Armer Abschaumspieler , Gearscore misst halt immer noch nicht das Spielverständnis.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (4. August 2010)

Tja leider aber wenn ich mir die ersten Videos zu den Instanzen sehe besteht Hoffnung das die Devs das wieder gerade Rücken was sie mit WotLK versaut haben`Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin das sie dran Schuld sind eher die Community (auch die Hardcoreraider) die sich zu BC über zu schwere Instanzen beschwert haben` 

Ein Spiel soll nicht nur da sein um stupide vor sich hinzudadddeln, um was stupides zu haben schalt ich mir Vormittags RTL ein sonder man soll auch was dabei lernen.

Deswegen ist ja auch WoW so erfolgreich da ein gewisser Lerneffekt besteht.

Beispiel 1.

Zu BC Zeiten sind auch gut Equipte Gruppen in ZH, Schattenlab u Arkatraz gewipt aber sie sind nicht wie heute AFK gegangen o haben die Gruppe verlassen nein sie haben weiter gemacht. 
Lerneffekt sich nicht unterkriegen lassen wenn man einmal gescheitert ist sondern weiter machen

Beispiel 2 
Zu Classiczeiten gab es kaum Randomraids aber wenn diese zustande kammen wurde es auch durchgezogen bis die Heiler auf der Tastatur eingeschlafen sind (40 Mann zusammentrommeln und sie zu motivieren Hut ab vor dem Raidleiter der das geschafft hat.
Lerneffekt verschiedene Persönlichkeiten zu einem Ziel zu bringen

Aber heut gibt es bloß einwas EGO ich bin LILA ICH FAHRE DIE MEISTE DPS ICH HABE DEN HÖCHSTEN GS 
aber was nützt es wenn man nen Porsche hat bloß kein Geld fürn Sprit und keinen Führerschein
Gut Geld kann man sich leihen aber der Baum gehört einen trotzdem.

Mein Tip an alle die die Schuld auf andere schieben: 
Die Fähigkeit zur Selbstkritik würde euch viel Ärger in WoW und im Reallife ersparen es sei den Ihr seid Banker, Manager oder Politiker dann ist es alles zu spät


----------



## Tomratz (4. August 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Mein Tip an alle die die Schuld auf andere schieben:
> Die Fähigkeit zur Selbstkritik würde euch viel Ärger in WoW und im Reallife ersparen es sei den Ihr seid *Banker*, Manager oder Politiker dann ist es alles zu spät



Unterschreib ich alles, bis auf das in fetter Schrift, wobei ich nicht weiss, ob es nicht auch seriöse Manager oder
Politiker gibt (mir ist noch keiner untergekommen).

Ich selbst bin Banker, wobei ich ein ganz normaler Angestellter bin und ich muss dir hier widersprechen.

Was in den Zeitungen mit den bunten Bildchen al *Banker* verallgemeinert wird, sind einige wenige Leute in 
den Toppositionen von Banken (siehe Manager), Leute, die sich auf Hochschulen mit irgendwelchen kruden
Rechenmodellen rumgeschlagen haben, *nicht aber* der ganz normale Bankangestellte, der jeden Tag seine
normalen Tätigkeiten ausübt, sei das das ausführen von Überweisungen, einrichten von Konten, Vergabe
von Krediten.

Ich bitte hier, so wie es auch in WoW sein sollte, zu unterscheiden und nicht alle über einen Kamm zu scheren.

Das ist nämlich genau das, was der TE und einige hier im Thread machen, sie scheren alle über einen Kamm und
schliessen von wenigen schlechten Erfahrungen auf die Allgemeinheit.

Ich hatte neulich in Grube hero auch einen Hexer mit GS 5,9 dabei der sich ständig über die mangelnde Heilung
beschwert hat (meine Heilerin ist noch nicht superequippt und ich hatte Mühe, den Tank am Leben zu halten).
Der Typ kannte offensichtlich die Fähigkeit "Seele brechen" nicht.

Sind deswegen alle Hexer doof?, nein, ich habe viele sehr gute Hexer erlebt, die Riesen Damage rausgeballert
haben und trotzdem dem Tank die Mobs nicht geklaut haben.


----------



## wertzû (4. August 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Hilfe wasn hier passiert??
> 
> Also ich wünschte wirklich die Instanzen werden zu Cata wirklich anspruchsvoller und zwar so das man nicht mehr so vorgehen kann.
> 
> ...




und hoffentlich machen die Mobs in innis soviel schaden wie in BC damals, weil dann hatte man wirklich angst vor aggro. Wann ich das letzte mal mit meinem Ret in ner inni gestorben bin weiss ich nichtmehr, jedoch das ich nur so 5k kassiere bei 35k life.... (als dd)


der über mir : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYCiGMNpppo

es gibt bei jeder branche schwarze schäfchen


----------



## Shendria (4. August 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Tja leider aber wenn ich mir die ersten Videos zu den Instanzen sehe besteht Hoffnung das die Devs das wieder gerade Rücken was sie mit WotLK versaut haben`Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin das sie dran Schuld sind eher die Community (auch die Hardcoreraider) die sich zu BC über zu schwere Instanzen beschwert haben`
> 
> Ein Spiel soll nicht nur da sein um stupide vor sich hinzudadddeln, um was stupides zu haben schalt ich mir Vormittags RTL ein sonder man soll auch was dabei lernen.
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich vermisse die Zeiten in denen ich mit ziemlich guten Equip noch in Schlabby Hero oder Arka hero mit Gnom-beschützen rumgewiped bin... "Zeit für Spaß"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es hat auch damals solche Idioten gegeben die gemeint haben das sie die größten und besten wären, aber die haben sich in meinem Umkreis in Grenzen gehalten. Im Normalfall hat einfach jeder das gemacht was er tun konnte um dem Rest den Instanzgang so angenehm wir möglich zu machen. Man musste nicht mehr um ein Sheep bitten, man hat als DD die Füsse stillgehalten (okay, als Verstäker ist man meistens im Dreck gelegen), Hybriden haben mal eben ausgeholfen wenn man gesehn hat das die Heilung nicht ganz reicht, DD haben auch mal den Heiler gerezzt der bis zum letzten versucht hat die Gruppe durchzukriegen. Heute wirst höchstens angemault wenn man mal den anderen Unterstüzt bei was auch immer.... -.-

Es hat einfach wirklich aufgehört ein Gruppenspiel zu sein. Wenn sie es mit Cata anfangs wieder hinbekommen, bin ich mir sicher das sie es relativ schnell wieder alles generft werden wird, da das Rumgeheule erschreckend hoch sein wird.


----------



## Lokibu (4. August 2010)

> Sind deswegen alle Hexer doof?, nein, ich habe viele sehr gute Hexer erlebt, die Riesen Damage rausgeballert
> haben und trotzdem dem Tank die Mobs nicht geklaut haben.



So ein Hexer ist mir noch nie untergekommen. Ich kenne wirklich keinen Hexer der seine Aggro im Griff hätte. Aber im Gegensatz zu anderen Klasse, rechne ich als Heiler bei Hexer immer mit diesem Problem und beschwere mich auch nicht.


----------



## Shendria (4. August 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> So ein Hexer ist mir noch nie untergekommen. Ich kenne wirklich keinen Hexer der seine Aggro im Griff hätte. Aber im Gegensatz zu anderen Klasse, rechne ich als Heiler bei Hexer immer mit diesem Problem und beschwere mich auch nicht.




Hexer können wenn sie wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 	Bei mir sind es die Krieger, die mir zwar oft den Nerv geraubt haben, aber bei denen ich mit Agroziehn einfach rechne. Ist wahrscheinlich einfach die Macht der Gewohnheit, da ich lange mit 2 Furries unterwegs war...   Aber gibt klarerweise auch Krieger die sich beherrschen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (4. August 2010)

@Tomratz
Mal OT
ja Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall kenne auch hilfbereite Banker

ich meine eher damit die die nur an die nächsten 2 Mille denken ohne an dem was dahinter steht wie Jobs u Existenzen


Aber der Bezug passte leider zu WoW wie es immo ist


----------



## Dabow (4. August 2010)

Das stimmt TEILWEISE 

Ich bin FirsSpec. Bär 
und SecondSpec. Katze


Bin ich als Bär in einer Hero tank ich das meist alles ganz unkompliziert und nebenbei!
Ich machs halt, weils 2 Frostmarken gibt. Lust habe ich dazu nicht wirklich! 
Mit der Aggro gibt es zu 98% keine Probleme. Mag am Gear und an der Klasse liegen. 

Ein Bär lässt sich leicht spielen!
----------------------------------------

Jetzt zur Kitty

Hab ich mal GARKEINE Lust auf eine Hero, meld ich mich als Katze an.
Warum weiß ich auch nicht. Vielleicht weil dann niemand mitbekommt, dass ich 50% AFK bin ;-) *spaß*

So, jetzt zum eigentlichen :

Sofern ich nur " dumm " auf die Mobs hau und """ wenig """ Schaden machen, kommen /flames wie : Alter, mit dem Gear so schlechten DPS!
Auf sowas hat man ja schonmal garkeine Lust. Als schlechter DD abgestempelt zu werden !
Also fang ich mit meiner Rota an und was passiert ? GENAU ! AGGRO

Mag auch wieder am Gear liegen und an der Spielweise ! Wie auch immer ...
Warum also ne Rota spielen und " konzentrieren " wenn man eh für beides einen FLAME kassiert !
Denn sobald man Aggro zieht : kommt -> alter, bist du dumm! Lass antanken !

Da denk ich mir nur : LOL ?

so far


----------



## Blutvalk (4. August 2010)

Lieber TE

Ich bin waschechter, jahrelang erprobter, eingespielter super DD (Jäger) und kann Dir da mal absolut nicht zustimmen bei Deinem verbalen Erguss.

Die Kunst eines wahren, stolzen und wirklich guten DD besteht darin, soviel Schaden wie nötig aber auch so viel Schaden wie möglich zu machen. Vor einigen Wochen habe ich mal beschlossen mir einen DK-Blut-Tank hoch zu leveln um zu sehen wie das auf der anderen Seite der Medaille so aussieht.  Was soll ich sagen?  

Teilweise belämmert, denn um Mobgruppen halbwegs an mich zu binden brauche ich wenigstens 3 Zauber/Tastendrücken samt GC und danach können alle DD gerne alles rausholen was sie in ihrer AE-Mottenkiste haben. Wer vorher bombt muss halt damit rechnen einen auf die Mütze zu bekommen und das sag ich dir als "IMBA-DD".

Als DD guck ich mir die Rüssi des Tankes und Heals an, danach fahre ich mehr oder weniger dolle Schaden, als Tank gucke ich mir immer den Heiler an, danach richtet sich die Anzahl der max. zu pullenden Mobs......so einfach ist das.

Pauschalisierte Aussagen wie Du sie machst sind hier nicht zweckdienlich, denn es gibt selten zufällige Gruppen die auf den gleichen Ausrüstungsstand sind, dementsprechend sollte der Spieler seine Spielweise auch anpassen. Ich schaffe es mit Item-Level 264 auch einen frischen 80èr Tank selten die Aggro zu klauen, man muss halt  wissen wann und wie und schon klappt dat mit der Ini hervorragend.

Wer in den Heros die jeweilig andere Klassenrolle als sein eigentliches Feindbild ansieht, hat anscheinend vergessen um was es hier  wirklich geht. Am besten kann man sich in den anderen hineinversetzen, wenn man sich einfach mal selber einen Tank/Heal/DD hochlevelt und austestet. Lasst euch von den geschätzen 5-10 % Vollpfosten in WOW nicht selber dazu hinreißen zum Ekelpaket zu werden, genießt die restlichen tollen Inis mit den reichlich vorhandenen, anderen netten Leuten.

Hau, ich habe gesprochen

Blutvalk........Jäger und DK aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Dabow (4. August 2010)

Blutvalk schrieb:


> Lieber TE
> 
> Ich bin waschechter, jahrelang erprobter, eingespielter super DD (Jäger) und kann Dir da mal absolut nicht zustimmen bei Deinem verbalen Erguss.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön / sign !

Hier ist mal jmd mit Ahnung !


----------



## Lokibu (4. August 2010)

OT: Ich krieg ja schon aggros, wenn ich das wort "alter" höre. Deshalb achte ich auch darauf, dass mein Sohn die Assisprache nicht spricht. 

Aber ne Frage zum Bären, welche Ausrüstung hast du? Ich bin komplett T9, aber aggro halten ist extrem schwierig, auch bei einzelnen Mobs bin ich am schwitzen.  Kann auch sein, dass ich vielleicht auch daran, dass ich kaum Stärke auf mein Equip habe, was ja wie bei den anderen Klassen auch die Angriffskraft steigert. Deshalb gehe ich lieber als Baum in die Randominis.  Ich finde es leichter mit dem DK oder Pala aggro zu halten.


----------



## Golandir (4. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hab zwar nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, möchte aber trotzdem meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich finde es wichtig das der Tank die Agro hält und die DD´s nicht immer auf das DPS Ranking schauen wer den nun der DPS leader ist. Lieber etwas langsamer durch den Raid gehen als alles doppelt zu machen weil die Gruppe teilweise flach liegt. Zurück zur DPS, ein toter DD ist ein schlechter DD denn er machcht wie in den ersten Berichten schon beschrieben, keinen Schaden. Jede DD Klasse hat im Raid seine Aufgabe, so ist es das der Hunter in PDK die Eiskugeln vom Himmel holt, da muß er zangsläufig viel laufen um in Range zur nächsten zu kommen, wenn ich laufen, kein Ziel habe kann ich auch keine DPS fahren. Im Gegensatz wenn ich stur auf den Boss halte. In ICC lege ich Eisfallen, um den Mop zu verlangsamen, auch da ist es nicht so einfach den Boss unter Dauerbeschuß zu nehmen. Der Gemeinsame Raid Erfolg ist mir wichtiger als die DPS Leaderschip bei Fehlversuchen.

Wenn jeder in der Gruppe das macht wozu sein Char am besten geeignet ist, laufen die Raids ab wie geschmiert.

PS: habe selber einen Tank, Heal, und DD und kenne das Problem wenn jeder das tut was er will aber aufgrund der in der Gruppe zu erledigenden Aufgaben garnicht soll.

Wünsche viel Spaß beim weiteren Gamen.


----------



## Erzsebeth (4. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele auch einen DD. Macht mir einfach mehr am meisten Spaß. Ich versteh nur das ganze Theater nicht. Jeder hat mal bei Lvl 1 angefangen (wer sagt, er/sie hat nicht da angefangen, der lügt ganz einfach) und nicht alles klappt auf Anhieb. 
Ich hab bei meiner ersten rnd hero Ini dem Tank mit meinem Ghoul die Aggro geklaut und lag schneller als ich "Hilfe" rufen konnte. Na gut, ein paar dumme Witze angehört, verschämt sorry gemurmelt und dann leise hinzu gefügt "Das ist meine erste hero Ini" und schon war das alles wieder okay. Mir ist erklärt worden was wo zu machen ist und das war's. Ich hab mir keinen aus der Krone gebrochen und der Rest auch nicht. Während ich nen Crashkurs gekriegt hab, konnten die anderen Mana tanken und gut wars...war trotzdem ein schneller run und alle hatten was von. Und wenn der tank halt noch nicht so die Erfahrung hat, c'est la vie. Solange er es ansagt, kann man sich super darauf einstellen und es geht trotzdem zügig. Kommunikation ist alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich allerdings persönlich annervt, sind diese Stresser von der gogogo-Fraktion. Man kommt gar ned dazu seine Sache gescheit zu beenden, weil irgendein Depp noch nen Date oder ähnliches hat und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste durch rennt als gäbs was umsonst. Ist ja nicht so, das man einen schnellen Durchgang der Ini, gleich nach betreten der selbigen, gemeinsam mit den anderen absprechen könnte! Wozu auch, kostet ja wertvolle Zeit....
Oder Leute die sich mit ner Lvl42 Stoffträgerin (Klasse hab ich verdrängt, war jedenfalls ziemlich schnell und ziemlich oft tot) von mir durch Zul'Farrak ziehen lassen, nach ganz klarer Ansage, das ich da erst einmal war ,sagt"k.P." und dann noch kluge Ratschläge verteilen wie "omg, werd bloß kein tank", "omg, das dauert aber...." oder auf die Frage "wo gehts nu lang?" mit einem klaren, präzisen und unmissverständlichen "Da lang!!" antworten.... aber hey..so ist es halt.
Ich hab bisher im Zusammenspiel mit jeder Klasse gute und schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht..egal ob Tank, Heal oder DD. Deshalb sind aber ned alle DD's oder Tank's unfähig, wie es gerne verallgemeinert wird. Das Gemotze im allgemeinen ist es, was den Spielspaß ein klein wenig trübt, aber dank meiner Gilde kann ich da wunderbar darüber hinweg sehen und hab trotzdem Spaß am spielen.


Nobody is perfect und ein bisschen nett und freundlich sein, hat selten jemandem geschadet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer nur am rummotzen, beleidigen und am klugscheißen ist und alles besser kann, brauch sich auch gar nicht wundern, wenns mal keinen Spaß mehr macht. "Wie es in den Wald hinein ruft,.......!"
In diesem Sinne


----------



## PardonaLVV (4. August 2010)

Ja zum glück ist es in ICC etwas anspruchsvoller wie in der Hero ini´s.

Da kommt es nicht bei allen Bossen auf sturen dps an und auch die abgeflachten boss taktiken die viel nicht mher kennen weil sie erst mit nem 25% buff rein gekommen sind leben wieder auf wenn mal auf hero Getryt wird.

Auch RUbinsanktu spricht da gegen die Bewegungslegasteniker und dauer dps jungs jeder sollte sich da mal bewegen sonst tot und dps gleich null 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hofe blizz bleibt dabei das das Gear zwar hilfreich ist aber ohne hirn die ini trotzdem nicht machbar ist.
Bei naxx war das leider nicht der fall.

In diesem sinne movement ftw.


----------



## Iracesh (4. August 2010)

@Be aware of 64:
Du hast nicht verstanden, was dir die anderen beiden sagen wollen. Es ist klar, dass es mittlerweile möglich ist, in aoe-effekten stehen zu bleiben, weil es u.a. auch den Heilern möglich ist, das locker gegenzuheilen und viele handhaben das ja auch so.
Aber! Und da setzen die anderen beiden an: Wenn alle immer schon in den aoe-effekten stehen bleiben und grundsätzlich mit der erwartung in die ini gehen "ja der heiler wird's schon richten", dann ist das kein gruppenspiel mehr. dann wird alle verantwortung, die der dd hat auf den heiler übertragen. ob er das gegenheilen kann oder will, spielt dabei keine rolle.
Dazu kommt, dass die Leute einfach verlernen, aus AoE-Effekten rauszugehen.
Das siehst du dann ganz gut, wenn ein Twink <80 in einer nhc z.b. in der burg beim endboss im zerhacken stehen bleibt & co. - das kannst du denen sogar davor ausdrücklich sagen, dass sie noch nicht die hp haben, um das aushalten zu können und sie sich beweben sollen. es geht zum einen ohr rein und zum anderen wieder raus. gleiches bei noch kleineren chars. in hdw beispielsweise ist ein heiler ganz ganz schnell mal oom - oder ein dd auch. da hast du das problem meist bei den tanks, die durch die ini jagen, ohne einfach mal zu schauen, ob nicht jmd rezzen muss. Das ist ebenfalls der Krankheit vergolten, dass alle in den hc's durchrennen wie dich bekloppten und nicht das tun, was eigentlich der Sinn hinter z.b. aoe-effekten ist.
Den Boss Ick sehe ich mittlerweile als Noobfilter an. In der Giftnova zerlegt es eigentlich immer mind. einen Spieler, der einfach mal stehenbleibt, anstatt die Beine in die Hand zu nehmen.

Und das ist es, was die anderen beiden nicht unterstützen möchten: Das stupide Draufhauen auf alles, was sich bewegt, ohne aus AoE-Effekten zu gehen, obwohl sie es müssten und ohne vorher den Heiler zu fragen, ob sie denn stehenbleiben dürften. Würden sie fragen, würden sie wenigstens damit zeigen, dass sie verstanden haben, dass man da eigentlich rausgeht.

*Lesenswert für alle, die gerne Erlebtes aus WoW lesen.*

Ein schönes Beispiel hatte ich gestern in bwl. Nur 3 (!) von 20 Spielern - und davon 15 80er hatte überhaupt die Pre-Quest und nur 6 wussten, wo der Eingang ist. So. Dann hast du nen Raidleiter, der von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hat, noch nie in bwl war und seine Anweisungen nur von seinem "Schatz" bekommen hat, der anscheinend auch nur nen Zettel gelesen hat. Die 3, die in bwl waren und die Anweisungen korrigiert haben - einstimmig, wurden dann lieber mit lol, l2p noob, hast doch keine Ahnung bedacht. Dann hast du nen Raidchat - und das is immer das Härteste. Erstmal nach Gruppenerstellung kann keiner mehr selbstständig zur Ini laufen. Der Spieler kommt in die Gruppe. Erstes, was er sagt "port plz!". Bekommt er ihn nicht nach 10sec, "port plz!". Kein Hallo mehr, kein "muss ich selbst laufen?", geschweige denn, keine eigene Bereitschaft, sich von sich aus auf den Weg zu machen. Früher war das so, dass JEDER sich bewegt hat, egal, wo er war, egal, ob er grad gequestet hat. Die ersten, die da waren, haben dann geportet. Und nicht "naja, ich bleib wo ich bin, irgendjmd rennt schon los". Dann haste alle hergeportet, rennen alle natürlich wie die bekloppten wieder durch den Blackrock und im Raidchat liest du nur "wo is der Eingang?", "ich weiß nich, wo ich hin muss", "scheiß Blackrock ey, voll zum kotzen hier!", obwohl (!) davor jemand sagte, er solle einfach an der Kette bei ihm warten, wenn er den Weg nicht kennen würde.
Alleine diese "Vorbereitung" und bis jeder vor der Kugel stand, dauerte geschlagene 30min. An der Kugel kam dann "komm nich rein" gefolgt von einem weiteren bekloppten durch den Schwarzfels laufen, gefolgt von "ich geh den langen Weg durch die Ini!", obwohl (!) ein Hexer mit Prequest da war und 2 andere, die reinporten konnten. Dann gings von vorne los. Wir sagten, wir porten rein und du liest nur "port plz", "wann bekomm ich port?", "ich komm nich rein man, scheiße!", "hab mich verlaufen", "wo is der eingang", "portet ihr endlich mal?" Stress, Stress, Stress. Dann kommen die nächsten mit "oh lol ey, macht ma hin, ich hab nich den ganzen Tag Zeit", der selbst aber auch noch nie in der Ini war, sich nicht darum gekümmert hat, die Pre zu machen und sich auch nicht über Bosse informiert hat. Dann schreibst du ein "wer noch port braucht, bitte +" und keiner meldet sich, obwohl du siehst, dass da noch jmd fehlt und von ihm kommt nur, er sei doch da (war aber in der Spitze). Dann wie gesagt die Frage nach den heilern und bitte ein + rein. Keiner. Die Raidleitung gefragt, wieso sich nicht um Heiler gekümmert wurde, keine Antwort. Schon hier, wir 3 mit Pre totale Nerven blank.
Dann kommt "man, das is ne 60er raidini, is doch easy, lass shadow healen un gut", gefolgt von "lol, da is der erste boss, gogo, drauf" und die ersten Honks laufen los - nicht gebufft, kein Readycheck, keiner weiß, was er machen muss - TS wird heute in Randoms eh überbewertet. Also kam die Beschreibung in extremkurzform im Chat und immer wieder nach. Mit Kugel Drachen übernehmen, der zerstört die Eier, die anderen killen die Adds und stehen verteilt.
Resultat war nach 3min, dass nich ein Ei im Eimer war, auf den Ausruf "zerstör die Eier" nach 5min (!) kam ein "ich weiß nich wie, kann die nichma anvisieren". Anstatt es GLEICH zu sagen, gimpt man also lieber noch 5min durch den Raum. Und anstatt zu verstehen, dass man sich einfach ans Ei stellen und die Fähigkeit nutzen muss, was ja auch da steht, versucht man lieber immer wieder vergebens, die Eier anzuwählen. Dann stehen sie nicht verteilt, renennen wie von der Hummel gestochen jedem Mob hinterher. Die Heiler nur gestresst, um die Range zu den Leuten zu halten. Dann kommt mittendrin von mir ein "gib pm bitte mal an **** weiter" an den raidleiter - gefolgt von einem "was isn pm?" (Plündermeister) - war nämlich noch auf Gruppe und auf selten. Auf selten stands noch bis zum 3. Boss, weil der Raidleiter es nicht geschafft hat, es selbst umzustellen, der PM es aber auch nicht geschafft hat, den Raidleiter darauf hinzuweisen, dass er das tun muss. Dann is der Boss down. Alle schauen rein, alle hauen ein "need xxx" raus. Keiner wartet mehr, bis die Sachen gepostet werden und es würfelt auch kaum einer mehr. 4 wussten nichtmal, dass das geht und wie das geht - auf 70+. Lieber wird wieder der Chat mit "NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED xxx" zugespammt. Kaum war der erste Boss down, alle weitergerannt. Ini hat gebuggt, die Adds als weitergekommen. Keiner wartet auf den noch lootenden und verteilenden PM, bis auf die beiden Heiler. Resultat im nächsten Raum: Tank hat den Boss gepullt (es bei 53k Leben auch so überlebt), obwohl gesagt wurde, wartet und obwohl gesagt wurde, es buggt (der Raidleiter haute da mit Schlachtzugwarnungen von wegen "das gehört so, die spammen immer wieder, bis wir beim endboss sind!" dagegen. Endete damit, dass der 2. Boss down ging, die halbe Gruppe down ging, weil kein Heiler vorne war und 7 Spieler aufgepasst und mitgelesen haben, dass es buggy ist und doch bitte einfach mal alle aus der Ini raussollen. Die anderen kämpfen weiter im nächsten Raum oder hauen ein "neeeeed xxx" bei Boss 2 raus, den se sich schon wieder angeschaut haben. Die Toten sin auch immer witzig. Kaum tot, kommt ein "rezz plz". 5sec später ein "rezz ma plz", dann sagst du ihnen, dass das nicht geht, weil du infight bist, dann wird gefragt, was denn infight sein soll, dann stelle ich fest, dass das einigen nicht klar ist, dass man im Kampf nicht rezzen kann. Dann kommen so Aussagen wie "du kämpfst doch gar nicht, also bist du doch gar nicht im Kampf", die nicht verstanden haben, was "im Kampf befindlich" bedeutet - wie gesagt, wir reden hier von Chars, die meisten Twinks, die mind. Stufe 67 und max. Stufe 80 waren, also nix mehr mit "noob". Dann musste 5x erklärt werden, warum die Heiler denn nun draußen stehen, warum es buggy ist, warum die Heiler deswegen nicht rein und rezzen können und warum die anderen raus sollen. Bis dann erstmal alle draußen waren, vergingen wieder gefühlte Stunden - natürlich nicht ohne "rezz mal jetzt" immernoch oder "man, wo isn jetzt wieder der Eingang" (wenn man aus bwl rausgeht, steht man am Ausgang der Schwarzfelsspitze und nicht bei der Kugel - die is aber den Gang runter, nebendran). Darunter auch 2, die "aus versehen" in den Lava gesprungen sin und nach Rezz ruften. Den andern, die sich wieder verlaufen hatten oder die wieder mit "man, ich komm wieder nicht rein!" (wen wunderts..) ankamen, mussten wir dann wieder gut zureden, dass wir sie wieder reinporten, sobald endlich mal alle draußen sind. 2 Spieler haben auf diese Aufforderung, rauszugehen nicht mal nach anflüstern reagiert.
Dann endlich alle draußen, Hexer mit Pala vorm Blackrock, Splitter gezogen, gehts schon wieder los "worauf wartet ihr", "komm nich rein", "wo is der Eingang" 2 Tote immernoch "bekomm ich bald ma meinen rezz?" wären se gelaufen, wären se schon längst wieder da und "portet ihr bald mal?" und "macht ma hinne, habs n bissle eilig". Als dann endlich alle wieder drin waren und es in den "Zeitlupen"-Raum ging, glaubt ihr, die Leute wären da durchgelaufen? Nichtmal nach Raidwarnungen. 3 Hunter hinten stehengeblieben und alles angegriffen, was sich bewegt. Die Aufforderung, am Rand entlang zu gehen, wurde ebenfalls ignoriert. Alle einfach quer durch den Raum. Immer wieder hört man gerne auch ein "heal ma man!" (auch früher schon). erst als ich ein "der letzte zahlt 200g an den tank!" raushaute, schafften es auch die Hunter, endlich mal zu laufen. Im Endeffekt bildeten sich 2 Gruppen, die einen, die schon wieder auf den Boss einschlugen und die anderen, die noch im ersten Zeitlupenraum die Adds umhauten und einfach nich verstanden haben, dass sie nichts anderes tun sollen, als weiterzulaufen. Der PM mittlerweile so genervt, dass er alle Drops nur noch sporadisch verteilt, weil keiner auf ihn wartet und er eigentlich nur noch dazu da is, von Mob zu Mob zu rennen, zu posten und zu verteilen, was wiederum einige Spieler aufregt á la "man, warum bekommt immer nur xxx das Erz??" oder "ich bin auch Verzauberer man!!". Bei irgend nem Boss hatte ich dann noch Adds im Nacken, tat das auch mehrfach im Chat kund, lief mit ihnen sogar zum Tank. Nix. Hatte sie bis zum Ende an der Backe. Bei Nefarian dann starben dann auch noch 6 Leuten, die sich gegenseitig umgehaut haben (werden ja übernommen), obwohl gesagt wurde, die übernommenen Spieler bitte in den CC nehmen oder einfach ignorieren. Ein Scherzkeks meinte nach seinem Tod gleich wieder nach rezz rufen zu müssen und ein weiterer Toter beruhige den Schlachtzugwarnungen spammenden Raidleiter ("NICHT DIE ÜBERNOMMENEN ANGREIFEN MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!") mit "chill mal. mich hat nen kumpel umgehauen, der is mit mir in skype und das war volle absicht von dem", was wiederum den Tank zur weißglut brachte á la "ja super, dass ihr eure Spielchen hier treibt, wo ihr eigentlich Schaden machen müsstet!!!". Dann natürlich auch das Phänomen, dass immer wieder Spieler den Raid (kommentarlos) verlassen, weils zu lange dauert, weil se tot sin, weils nen wipe (oder fast-wipe) gab, weil se ihr item nich bekommen habe oder einfach am Ende, wenn der Boss down is, zack, weg. Ohne ein Hallo gekommen, ohne ein Tschüss gegangen.
Zwischendrin wurde ich btw. noch von einem angeflüstert, der wissen wollte, was ein Raidleiter ist.

In der Gilde, sowie im allgemeinen Spiel erleb ich es außerdem immer wieder, dass die einfachsten und gängigsten Abkürzungen und Spielmechaniken einfach nicht mehr bekannt sind. av, xr, bwl, etc. kennt keiner mehr - viele 80er nich mal. Bei Aggro zum Tank laufen, kennt keiner mehr - die meisten laufen weg vom Tank, etc. pp.

Das Spielen entwickelt sich aktuell zum totalsten Stress für einige wenige, die die Erfahrung mitbringen, vllt sogar schon lange dabei sind und einfach auch noch spielen können und sich nicht einfach durchleechen lassen. Wir haben danach noch einen Run auf MC (Geschmolzener Kern, für alle, die's nich wissen) gemacht - zu 3...und waren ca. 1h schneller fertig, als mit 20 Mann in bwl, hatten keinen Toten, keine Probleme und jeder Spieler wusste, was zu tun ist und wie viel er wann pullen kann, ohne dabei drauf zu gehen. Ich weiß, wieviel ich als Eule pullen kann und wann ich Schaden machen kann, ich hatte früher auch keine aggromindernden Fähigkeiten, ich war gezwungen zu lernen, wie ich beim Angriff nicht sterbe.

Ich habe auch gelernt, dass ich mich auch als DD vor einer Ini darüber informiere. Was gibt es allgemein zu beachten, was können die Bosse, was sind meine Aufgaben, wo ist der Eingang, gibt es ne Pre und wenn ja, wer macht diese mit mir, muss ich Pots mitnehmen, hab ich genüngen Reagenzien da, is alles repariert (schonmal in letzter Zeit nen DD gesehen, der sich nach Schaden selbst verbindet? Oder nen Spieler gesehen, der nach nem Rezz in der Kampfpause was isst? - nene, die warten lieber kommentarlos drauf, dass der Heiler springt). Auf buffed hier gibt es doch jetzt schon guides, videos auf youtube, ist es so schwer, sich mal 15min zeit zu nehmen und sich selbst zu informieren?

Ich frag euch ganz ehrlich: Wollt ihr in der Zukunft auch so ein Spiel haben, wie oben beschrieben der Gang in den Pechschwingenhort? Denkt ihr "das passiert nur random"? Was glaubt ihr denn, wo diese Randomspieler nach der Ini wieder hingehen? Richtig, zu ihren Gilden und spätestens da sollte es euch stören, dass die meisten Heute einfach nur noch rumstressen, keine Zeit haben, nur auf eigenes Wohl bedacht sind, keine Erfahrung mitbringen und keine Eigenverantwortung. Denn diese Punkte sind es letztendlich, die in einer Gilde notwendig sind - nicht das Gear, nicht der Gearscore, sondern das Können jedes einzelnen Spielers, das man über stumpfsinniges Stehenbleiben im AoE á la "der Heiler richtet das schon" garantiert nicht erreichen wird!


----------



## Blutvalk (4. August 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Sehr schön / sign !
> 
> Hier ist mal jmd mit Ahnung !



Danke Chef  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da musste ich daran denken, wo wir mit unseren Gildentank das erste mal Burg Hero gestürmt haben, er keine Ahnung und wir noch weniger...........dat war eine tolle Wipe-Ini............aber man hat da erst wirklich die Bedeutung von Aggro gelernt, man hat gelernt als DD den Heiler bis zur Selbstaufgabe zu schützen und sogar mal wieder Fallen einzusetzen oder Gegner zu verlangsamen.

War alles noch vor der Zeit des Dungeonfinders, man wollte den Erfolg, egal wie lange es gedauert hat mit der mickrigen Rüssi und trotzdem hat es unheimlich viel Spass gemacht endlich mal den doofen Boss umzuhauen.......nach den fünften Anlauf, grins.

Blutvalk.......Jäger und DK aus Leidenschaft.


----------



## Iracesh (4. August 2010)

Erzsebeth schrieb:


> und es geht trotzdem zügig. Kommunikation ist alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich geht es aber nicht darum, zügig durch eine Ini oder durch einen Raid zu kommen, sondern sauber und ordentlich. Eigentlich sollte man mit der Einstellung "ich brauche bei gutem Gruppenequipt heute im Schnitt 20min für eine HC und bei schlechtem Equiptstand oder bei Fehlern max. das Doppelte an Zeit, die ich mitbringen muss, BEVOR ich mich in der Ini befinde" fahren und eigentlich sollte man auch Classicraids so angehen, dass man sagt "ich brauch mind. 2 Stunden und es wird mind. einen Wipe geben, wenn nicht sogar 5 oder mehr". Wenn alle nur mit der Einstellung "zügig durch" an den Speck rangehen, dann kanns früher oder später nix werden. Spätestens die Gilden werden es merken, wenn der fähige Nachwuchs einfach nicht mehr existent ist.


----------



## Tomratz (4. August 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> @Tomratz
> Mal OT
> ja Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall kenne auch hilfbereite Banker
> 
> ...




Schon klar dass du nicht verallgemeinern wolltest.

Leider gibt es auch hier in der Community genug Leute, die alles wörtlich nehmen, was irgendwo geschrieben
wird, so wie es auch im RLl ist.

Es gab Zeiten, da hab ich mich geschämt, meinen Beruf einzugestehen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. August 2010)

Iracesh schrieb:


> *Lesenswert für alle, die gerne Erlebtes aus WoW lesen.*
> 
> [...]



Unglaublich. Aber ähnliches habe ich auch schon in FDS erlebt oder in AQ40. Mir scheint, dass sich gerade zu Classicruns immer die Leute einfinden, die sonst absolut gar nichts auf die Reihe kriegen.


----------



## Dabow (4. August 2010)

Ich kann mich an die " ALTEN " Zeiten auch gut erinnern!

Vanilla - TOP! Zu dieser Zeit haben die tollsten Menschen gespielt.

BC - NAJA, war nicht mein Addon. Ich hab die meiste Zeit PVP gespielt.

WotlK mit dem DK als neuen Mainchar die Innis durchlebt - UNBEZAHLBAR !
Die ersten Instanzen, der erste Naxx Raid. Einfach Klasse


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2010)

es gibt aber auch jene, die nichts von ihren fähigkeiten wissen


bsp.1:

ich war damals gemütlich mit meinem- damals blutelf- hexer am farmen..da whispert mich ein lvl 80 hexer an "sag mal, du hast da so n pet draußen..so ne tussi mit peitsche...wo gibts das?" "das war ne hexerquest" "echt? kann man des nich beim lehrer lernen?" "der gibt dir ja die quest" "lol...wie scheiße ist das denn"

bsp.2:

pdk...fraktion champions...es kam die ansage: der hexer bannt den baum
der hexer: "bannen? was ist das?"
es wurde ihm erklärt.
hexer: "kann ich nicht"
dann wurde beschlossen, dass der baum anderweitig im cc gehalten wird. 
auf einmal hört man nur noch "scheiße, wieso ist der baum jetzt gefeart?"
hexer: "wieso? hieß doch ich soll bannen.."

jenem hexer durften wir dann auch die zweckdienlichkeit reiner spirit-sockel für hexer erklären-.-


----------



## Iracesh (4. August 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Kann nur sagen LOL.
> 
> Tja würde es die Addons wie Omen oder Recount nicht benutzt, würde es auch so einen Thread wie diesen nicht geben.
> Es wird in WoW inzwischen nur noch gemessen und verglichen aber nicht mehr gespielt.
> ...



Richtig. Addon bedeutet "Erweiterung" und nicht "Hirnübernahme". Mit einem Addon kann ich spielen, wenn ich allgemein erstmal gelernt habe zu spielen. Ein Healaddon, ein Omen oder ein Recount brauche ich nicht, um erfolgreich eine Instanz oder einen Raid abzuschließen. Zu Classiczeiten waren die Raidinstanzen schwerer und es gab derartige Addons auch noch nicht - bzw. sie waren im Anfangsstadium. Trotzdem haben es die Leute gebacken bekommen, zu entfluchen. Heute haben se alle ihre Hilfsaddons und schaffen es eben nicht, z.B. zu entfluchen.
Das beste Addon ist sinnlos, wenn ich nicht selbst auch im Stande bin, anständig zu Spielen. Ein Addon soll mir meine Arbeit erleichtern. Damit es das machen kann, muss ich aber auch wissen, wie diese Arbeit im Normalfall aussieht und diesen Normalfall auch beherrschen.
Im Zweifel lege ich jedem Anfänger ans Herz, einfach ohne Addon zu spielen und die eigenen Sinne zu trainieren. Ich spiel jetzt seit Classic ohne Raidaddons oder Omen und so nen Kram. Als DD, wie als Heiler, wie auch als Tank. Und meistens kippen immer die um, die davor rausposaunt haben, sie hätten x-1000 Addons drauf. In BC-Raids wurd ich mal gezwungen, mir Atlas zu installieren, weil es ohne laut Raidleitung einfach nicht ginge, dem Wasserschwall auszuweichen. Wurde übelst geflamed und wohl auch ausm Raid geflogen, wenn mir die Partnergilde nich gehört hätte, als ich sagte, ich verzichte darauf, ich wüsste, was ich täte. Resultat des Bosskampfs wars dann btw. dass die mit ihrem Atlastool im Dreck lagen. Warum?
Weil sie auf die Raidwarnung des Tools gewartet haben und nicht geschaut haben, was der Boss macht. Die Raidwarnung kam aber nicht, ergo blieben alle stehen, obwohl es für alle gut sichtbar war, dass der Boss seinen Schwall einsetzt. Dem folge nur kleinlautes Gemaule, das Addon sei schuld, weil man jetzt tot sei. Keine Entschuldigung und kein neues Verständnis mir ggü., warum ich mich nicht auf Addon-Ansagen verlassen würde.


----------



## Iracesh (4. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> es gibt aber auch jene, die nichts von ihren fähigkeiten wissen
> 
> 
> bsp.1:
> ...



Kenn ich nur zu gut:
Hexer, die mit den Worten "autocast" und "imp" nicht umgehen können, man ihnen auf deutsch erklären muss, was man meint xD -> in Bezug auf "Bitte stell das automatische Zaubern von Feuerschild deines Begleiters aus, da ein Feuerschild Schaden zurückwirft, wenn der Spieler geschlagen wird und Schaden bekanntlich Aggro verursacht und demnach das Feuerschild nur was für den Tank ist" - gleiches gilt für Dornen. Seh immer wieder Druiden, die die ganze Gruppe mit Dornen ausstatten. Palas kennen dagegen keine Hand der Freiheit, Priester keinen Fearschutz, Kriegertanks gerne mal kein Rüstung zerreißen, einige Spieler kaufen sich beim Lehrer auch nur das, was echt Schaden macht, Ausdrücke, wie "mach das sheep nicht auf" stoßen auf Unverständnis, etc. pp.


----------



## toasted (4. August 2010)

Ich gebe zu, es passt hier nur bedingt mit hin, aber das es hier im Thread doch auch darum geht, die Klasse spielen zu können, die man gerade spielt:
Wir haben uns in der Gilde/Gildenbündniss überlegt, mal einen ICC-Run auszurufen, der einen maximalen GS beinhaltet. Alles, was mehr als den genannten GS hat, wird einfach nicht mitgenommen. Wird natürlich einfacher als zu Anfang, weil der Buff dabei ist, trotzdem wird es für alle wohl ein spannender Run werden. Und wer hier keine Kritik verträgt oder gleich beim ersten Wipe nörgelnd abhaut, hat es auch nicht anders verdient. 
Vielleicht macht es Schule, dann lernt man wieder, aufeinander aufzupassen und MIT- statt gegeneinander zu spielen.


----------



## Shendria (4. August 2010)

Iracesh schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht es aber nicht darum, zügig durch eine Ini oder durch einen Raid zu kommen, sondern sauber und ordentlich. Eigentlich sollte man mit der Einstellung "ich brauche bei gutem Gruppenequipt heute im Schnitt 20min für eine HC und bei schlechtem Equiptstand oder bei Fehlern max. das Doppelte an Zeit, die ich mitbringen muss, BEVOR ich mich in der Ini befinde" fahren und eigentlich sollte man auch Classicraids so angehen, dass man sagt "ich brauch mind. 2 Stunden und es wird mind. einen Wipe geben, wenn nicht sogar 5 oder mehr". Wenn alle nur mit der Einstellung "zügig durch" an den Speck rangehen, dann kanns früher oder später nix werden. Spätestens die Gilden werden es merken, wenn der fähige Nachwuchs einfach nicht mehr existent ist.



Der fähige Nachwuchs fehlt oft schon seit Anfang WotLk. 

Spätestens als bekannt wurde, das Naxx und Sath net grad so schwer sind, sind auf einmal Raidgilden aus dem Boden geWUCHERT. Genauso Leute die mit lvl 80 kein bißchen mit ihrem Char umgehen konnten, sich aber schön gemütlich durch Naxx schleifen lassen wollten weils ja so einfach ist.

Ich kann mich nur noch zu gut dran erinnern, das auf einmal Holy-Priester bei uns mitgekommen sind, die es geschafft haben 3% der Gesamtheilung zu machen bei 4-5 Heilern insgesamt. Mages deren Schaden unterirdisch waren, nicht dispelled haben oder sich auch nur 1 Schritt während dem Kampf bewegen wollten. Das hat dann zur Folge gehabt das ein Retri und ich angefangen zu heilen und wir nur noch DD nachgesucht haben. Wir wollten z.b. einen Enhancer dabei haben.... Was haben wir bekommen? Enhancer der sein Equip mit Stärke und Agi gesockelt hat.  Für den wäre innerhalb 2 Runs ein komplettes Top-Equip gedropped. Er wartete auf Schwere Rüssi mit Stärke.... Ganz ehrlich, das is mir echt fast das Heulen gekommen, da ich meinen Enhancer immer mit Leidenschaft gespielt hab und auf Heal umsteigen musste damit solchen Leuten das Gimpen ermöglicht werden konnte...  Ich habs auch nicht nur 1x versucht mit besagtem Schamanen zu reden, auf normale Art und Weise, rausgekommen ist nur das er mich dann angemault hat von wegen was mir als Heiler eigentlich einfällt ihn zu kritisieren.... so ging es dann leider weiter, von den alten Leuten aus der Gilde, mit denen wir in BC schon geraidet haben, haben immer mehr das Weite wegen solchen Spielern gesucht... bis der Raid dann komplett zerbrochen ist weil man mit 11 Leuten net 14 durch Naxx ziehen kann... -.-
Hab mir ne zeitlang echt gedacht das es wohl einfach mit der Gilde nicht hätte sein sollen und das wir einfach Pech gehabt haben, es wurde aber in keiner der nachfolgenden Gilden besser. In jeder der Gilden, die zu BC noch ziemlich stark waren, auf dem Server hast du die gleichen Probleme gehabt.... Nachwuchs, der es versteht menschlich zur Gilde zu passen und auch spielerisch.
Das, das in WotLk gefördert wurde war rein nur das "Ich bin der Größte, ohne mich geht nichts"-denken... Ich kenne einige gute Gilden um die es echt schade ist, das sie es nicht geschafft haben ihr Niveau zu halten an Spaß beim Raiden welchen solchen Leuten, wenn sie nicht früher oder später daran zugrunde gegangen sind.


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2010)

Iracesh schrieb:


> Kenn ich nur zu gut:
> Hexer, die mit den Worten "autocast" und "imp" nicht umgehen können, man ihnen auf deutsch erklären muss, was man meint xD -> in Bezug auf "Bitte stell das automatische Zaubern von Feuerschild deines Begleiters aus, da ein Feuerschild Schaden zurückwirft, wenn der Spieler geschlagen wird und Schaden bekanntlich Aggro verursacht und demnach das Feuerschild nur was für den Tank ist" - gleiches gilt für Dornen. Seh immer wieder Druiden, die die ganze Gruppe mit Dornen ausstatten. Palas kennen dagegen keine Hand der Freiheit, Priester keinen Fearschutz, Kriegertanks gerne mal kein Rüstung zerreißen, einige Spieler kaufen sich beim Lehrer auch nur das, was echt Schaden macht, Ausdrücke, wie "mach das sheep nicht auf" stoßen auf Unverständnis, etc. pp.



beispiel 3:
halion...wir raiden progress...da nimmt ja an, die leute wissen was sie tun...
unser addtank schreit plötzlich los "warum ist die kackwache nicht auf dem boss sondern auf den adds? und warum ist das anstürmen nich ausgestellt?????"
antwort vom hexer- dem einzigen -.- - "oh das kann man austellen?"


beispiel 4: 
icc. nonhero. mit twinks.
akteure:
dk-dd *normalerweise mt*
kriegerdd *normalerweise baum*
diszi *mage, der omen nicht kennt und auf seine aggro scheißt und lieber stirbt*
holypala *dd dk*
baum *shadow*
palatank *enhancer*
hunter *enhancer*
hexer - aus ner eig. recht guten gilde, der aus langeweile mitkam
mage, der mit uns progress raidet, aber nichts zu scheißen hatte
tank dk, der uns nen gefallen zun wollte

wir wissen alle, dass melees bei der dicken sindi nen debuff bekommen, der, wenn er zu hoch stackt, nich sonderlich lustig ist. und man sollte denken, wenn man hero raidet, weiß man das.
nach der ersten flugphase kippten auf einmal der dk und der krieger um- grund: "oh, ich hab über 10 stacks gesammelt...aber ich dachte ich halt das aus. spieler xx *ausm 25er, mit herogear und rund 30k hp mehr* hält das doch auch aus!"
3 wipes später lag sie.

arthas.
jeder weiß: in die geister laufen->blöd
p2. geister spannen->hexer tot..nicht gewartet bis sie angetankt waren.
gut, gab dann wipe, weil der diszi von den valks ins jenseits befördert wurde.

2. versuch.
hexer stirbt, weil der diszi nicht dispellt.

3. versuch.
p4. 
krieger stirbt->defile verkackt
holypala stirbt->in die geister gelaufen - arthas is auf 40%
diszi stirbt->in die geister gelaufen - arthas ist auf 35%
dk-dd stirbt->boss gesopttet
mage stirbt->aggro 

am ende hab ich als baum zwei tanks, den hunter und den dk 25% des bossfights allein geheilt und am leben gehalten. arthas lag und im ts hörte man ein " der baum hätt auch mal mehr heilen können, der halbe raid ist ja gestorben"

soas raidet dann aber 25er hero-.-


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2010)

toasted schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, es passt hier nur bedingt mit hin, aber das es hier im Thread doch auch darum geht, die Klasse spielen zu können, die man gerade spielt:
> Wir haben uns in der Gilde/Gildenbündniss überlegt, mal einen ICC-Run auszurufen, der einen maximalen GS beinhaltet. Alles, was mehr als den genannten GS hat, wird einfach nicht mitgenommen. Wird natürlich einfacher als zu Anfang, weil der Buff dabei ist, trotzdem wird es für alle wohl ein spannender Run werden. Und wer hier keine Kritik verträgt oder gleich beim ersten Wipe nörgelnd abhaut, hat es auch nicht anders verdient.
> Vielleicht macht es Schule, dann lernt man wieder, aufeinander aufzupassen und MIT- statt gegeneinander zu spielen.



was hatn gearscore mit spielfähigkeit zu tun? wenn ich sowas les könnt ich kotzen, aber so viel wie ich kotzen will halt ich bei vollem bewusstsein nich aus-.-
un dabei wollt ich so früh nich mit trinken anfangen >.<



Shendria schrieb:


> Das, das in WotLk gefördert wurde war rein nur das "Ich bin der Größte, ohne mich geht nichts"-denken... Ich kenne einige gute Gilden um die es echt schade ist, das sie es nicht geschafft haben ihr Niveau zu halten an Spaß beim Raiden welchen solchen Leuten, wenn sie nicht früher oder später daran zugrunde gegangen sind.



mir wurde mal in ner hero erklärt "mit wotlk hat man den egoismus mitgekauft, wenns dir nicht passt, spiel was anderes" als ich den dd angeschissen hab, warum er unsrem nicht prallgeartem tank n deffumhang wegwürfelt


----------



## Iracesh (4. August 2010)

toasted schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, es passt hier nur bedingt mit hin, aber das es hier im Thread doch auch darum geht, die Klasse spielen zu können, die man gerade spielt:
> Wir haben uns in der Gilde/Gildenbündniss überlegt, mal einen ICC-Run auszurufen, der einen maximalen GS beinhaltet. Alles, was mehr als den genannten GS hat, wird einfach nicht mitgenommen. Wird natürlich einfacher als zu Anfang, weil der Buff dabei ist, trotzdem wird es für alle wohl ein spannender Run werden. Und wer hier keine Kritik verträgt oder gleich beim ersten Wipe nörgelnd abhaut, hat es auch nicht anders verdient.
> Vielleicht macht es Schule, dann lernt man wieder, aufeinander aufzupassen und MIT- statt gegeneinander zu spielen.



is ne gute idee. ne noch bessere wäre es:
a. gs einfach ganz abzuschaffen und nur die mitzunehmen, die a. spielen können und b. lernwillig sind, sowie c. nich rumstressen
b. mehr gildenevents veranstalten, in denen es nicht darum geht, an items zu kommen und wer da dann eben nicht dabei ist, fliegt aus der gilde raus
gildenspiel ist miteinander spielen, nicht gegeneinander oder alleine, wie du schon sagtest. wenn ich heute gilden von 100mann sehe, von denen sich keiner kennt und keiner weiß, was der andere macht, wird mir schlecht. 25 mann reichen doch völlig aus. wenn man sich dann kennenlernt und miteinander kann, dann ist das immer mehr wert als eine masse an spielern zu haben. ich sag nur zu bc-zeiten gruul ohne einen toten und in 20min durch. kannst du nur schaffen, wenn du deine mitspieler kennst. ihre macken, ihre eigenarten, zeit mit ihnen verbringst - auch außerhalb von inis. damit lernst du, miteinander zu spielen, nicht durch das setzen von gs-grenzen, sei es max. oder min. gs.
holt euch doch ein forum und führt spiele ein. z.b. ein 'kennst du diesen ort'-spiel. screene etwas bestimmtes aus der wow, lad es hoch und spieler müssen dann diese stelle im spiel finden, sich dort selbst screenen, hochladen und dann noch erklären, wo das is. oder 'kennst du diesen boss' - wow-geschichtliches einbringen oder eigene quests erstellen und schreiben, lass dir items schicken, die die fiktiven befehlshaber der gilde einfordern, verteil gildeninterne belohnungspunkte und verbinde diese mit der gildenbank. abheben darf nur, wer x punkte hat oder ein einzahlen bringt x punkte oder nur ein tausch ist möglich. mach events, wie wettrennen durch azeroth mit deinen leuten, macht pvp-events in der strangle-arena oder trefft euch mit ner gilde der anderen fraktion bei tarrens mill und fetzt euch da nach ehrevollen regeln (kein campen, etc.), redet im ts auch mal über alltägliche oder persönliche dinge, geht in feindesland und helft feindlichen lowies beim questen, verpackt schöne items und verschenkt sie an lowies - macht nen wettbewerb draus, wie "wer mir ein gedicht mit mind. 4 reimen zu tauren sagen kann, darf als nächstes ziehen" und und und. oder aber geht nach icc mit der aufgabe, erst die auszustatten, die es nötiger haben. den loot bekommt nicht der, der immer dabei ist, sondern der, der ihn von den stats her am besten brauchen kann UND auch ansonsten gut dabei ist, also der, der ihn sich auch verdient hat. in der wow hast du so unendlich viele möglichkeiten, deinen spielern MEHR zu zeigen, als icc, icc, icc und gs, gs, gs. du hast so viele möglichkeiten, abwechslung reinzubringen und die leute dazu zu bringen, dass sie zusammen spielen und gerne zusammen losziehen, ohne sich gegenseitig einen richtwert vorzulegen.

möglich, dass du dabei viele gildenmitglieder verlieren willst - aber die sind es dann eh nicht wert. bei nem kumpel war es z.b. so: icc raids wollen immer alle mitgehen. ein im kalender angekündigtes gildentreffen in düsterbruch zum gildenfoto machen und zur teilnahme am beta-key-gildenwettbewerb zu cata war dann von den 90 leuten nur 12 da - und dem raidleiter selbst wars dann auch egal. keine konsequenzen bzgl. den icc raids. der nächste war wieder übervoll in den anmeldungen.

du musst in der gildenleitung entscheiden: will ich einfach einen haufen von leuten, die miteinander nichts weiter verbindet, als gs und icc oder aber will ich mit leuten spielen, die deutlich mehr miteinander verbindet und mit denen man deutlich mehr in der wow unternehmen kann. wenn du dich da entschieden hast, setze es um und lebe mit den konsequenzen. auf der einen seite wirst du nur spieler haben, die nach stupiden mitteln handeln, dem eigenen vorteil bedacht und auf der anderen seite wirst du spieler haben, mit denen du eben dann nicht so schnell durch ne ini durchkommst.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (4. August 2010)

Oh man, sry wenn ich so direkt bin, aber der Eingangspost ist wohl mal mehr rumheulerei als sonstiges...

JA, es gibt grauenhafte Tanks die gerade einmal 6-8k TPS schaffen. Na und - wer als DD Aggro zieht ist schlecht. Schlicht und ergreifend schlecht. Und ich freue mich besonders, wenn diese schlechten Spieler in Cataclysm am laufenden Band sterben werden. Als Jäger habe ich vielleicht verhältnismäßig einfaches reden mag der ein oder andere Behaupten, allerdings ist dies nicht viel anders als mit anderen Klassen.
1) Ziehe ich deutlich mehr AGGRO als jeder andere DD
2) Bin auch ich in der Lage problemlos durch die Mobs zu tabben und meinen Schaden aufzuteilen, so dass Aggro kein Problem ist...

Es gab mal eine Zeit, das hat der Tanks den Adds ein paar Zeichen gegeben und es hieß "Skull>Star>Circle" und das wurde gemacht. Solange man einem Tank 5 Sekunden Zeit gibt, ist i.d.R. alles im grünen Bereich. Wer diese Sekunden nicht warten kann und lieber stirbt, ja dem gehen weitaus mehr als 5 Sekunden verloren alleine dadurch dass er gesotbren ist und keinen Schaden mehr macht, sowie dass er wiederbelebt werden muss.

*Die Hauptaufgabe eines DDs besteht nicht darin, Schaden zu verursachen, sondern darin die Bedrohung des Gegners beim Tank zu lassen, während er Schaden verursacht*
Und es gibt kein gutes Argument, was dagegen spricht. Wer das nicht versteht, spielt schlichtweg falsch. Wer Aggro zieht, hat einen Fehler gemacht. Punkt, Ende, Aus!
Stirbt der Tank, ist der Heiler Schuld.
Stirbt der Heiler, ist der Tank Schuld.
Stirbt der DD, ist der DD Schuld.
Das ist schon immer so gewesen und wird bis ans Ende der Zeiten so bleiben.

Und das sage ich als Jäger, welcher sowohl zwei verschiedene Tanks, als auch Heilerklassen gespielt hat in jeweiligem End-Content.


----------



## Bismark72 (4. August 2010)

@TE: Ich lese schön viel Ironie in Deinem Thread. Ernst meinen kannst Du das wohl nicht. Klar wird das aber erst in der Weltfrieden-Passage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gilt doch schon seit WoW-Classic: 

Stirbt der Tank, ist der Heiler Schuld.
Stirbt der Heiler, ist der Tank Schuld.
Stirbt der DD, ist der DD selbst Schuld.

(Und als Ergänzung: Stirbt die Gruppe, ist der Jäger Schuld).

Das war schon immer so, und wird auch so bleiben. Und wer zu früh mit AoE anfängt als DD, wird halt nach dem Kampf gerezzt.


Ja, mein Main ist DD.


----------



## Shendria (4. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> mir wurde mal in ner hero erklärt "mit wotlk hat man den egoismus mitgekauft, wenns dir nicht passt, spiel was anderes" als ich den dd angeschissen hab, warum er unsrem nicht prallgeartem tank n deffumhang wegwürfelt




So traurig es ist, die Aussage stimmt leider zu 100%.
Ich habs während ganz BC nicht erlebt das Menschen teilweise einfach so unterirdisch sein können vom Charakter. Das man mal unfreundlich wurde, weil man schon seit 2 Wochen an nem Boss wiped und die Nerven ein wenig blank lagen, klar, sowas kam schon öfters mal vor. Die hatten damals aber zumindest den Anstand wortlos die Gilde zu verlassen oder sich zu entschuldigen.   Wir waren eben ne Fun-Gilde die das Glück hatte nen doch recht guten 25er Raid auf die Beine zu bekommen mit ein paar Externen. Auch wenn man sich manchmal gedacht hat, das es doch irgendwie nur noch Unfähigkeit sein das man bei Archi die Träne net klickt, es war zumindest immer ein gewisser Respekt den anderen gegenüber vorhanden.   Etwas das ich seit WotLk nur noch von wenigen kenne....


----------



## Figetftw! (4. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Und habt endlich mal Respekt vor der Arbeit eines Damagedealers!! Es ist die schwerste Arbeit die es gibt. Man muss sich reinlesen was für eine Rotation man nimmt, dann kommt es auch noch auf Equip drauf an welche. Dann kommt die Frage was sockel ich? Und wann was anderes? Heiler haben das praktisch garnicht, Tanks eh nicht.
> 
> Ich habe alles gespielt, Heiler, Tank, DD. Und beim DD hatte ich am meisten Kopfweh nach einem 4h Raid.



lol
Nicht mal als katze hast du ,wenn du geübt bist natürlich, weder kopfschmerzen noch sonstige körperliche Schmerzen nach einem raid abend
Ich glaub du hast erwähnt das du retri bist und du hast eine von cd's schön einfach getrennt prio-liste die du abarbeiten musst (Katzen Priorität) 
Und das "reinlesen" hast du bei jeder anderen klasse auch oder glaubst du nur als dds hast du caps die du beachten musst? 
dann bleib weiter unwissend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toasted (4. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> was hatn gearscore mit spielfähigkeit zu tun?



Genau das fragen wir uns auch immer. Da in der Regel aber immer nur mit GS-Mindestangaben gesucht wird dachten wir uns, wir drehen den Spieß einfach mal um. Wir gehen davon aus, wer bei so einem Raid mitgehen möchte, der kennt zumindest die Grundlagen seiner Klasse und hat Spaß daran, neues auszuprobieren. Außerdem sollte bei so einer Konstellation klar sein, dass der ein oder andere Wipe nicht vermieden werden kann. Wer das alles bedenkt, der trägt bestimmt zu einem angenehmeren raiden bei als jemand, der nur stur nach GS geht. Oder jemand, der erst gar nicht nachdenkt, was er da gelesen hat. Oder aber, es ist wirklich jemand, der nicht regelmäßig spielt, aber bereit ist, dazuzulernen. Solche Spieler werden in der Regel nämlich auch nicht mitgenommen. Sind aber in der Regel auch nicht lernresistent.
Wenn du möchtest, bringe ich dir noch ein Glas Wasser, damit du dir deinen Mund wieder säubern kannst. Brauchst du ansonsten noch etwas? Oder soll ich dir noch eine Geschichte vorlesen, bei der du auch nicht nachdenken musst? 

Wer nur Reizwörter liest und dann gleich rumbrüllt, hat es nicht besser verdient. Das ist auch ein Teil des Fast-Food-WoWs geworden. Gratulation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> So traurig es ist, die Aussage stimmt leider zu 100%.
> Ich habs während ganz BC nicht erlebt das Menschen teilweise einfach so unterirdisch sein können vom Charakter. Das man mal unfreundlich wurde, weil man schon seit 2 Wochen an nem Boss wiped und die Nerven ein wenig blank lagen, klar, sowas kam schon öfters mal vor. Die hatten damals aber zumindest den Anstand wortlos die Gilde zu verlassen oder sich zu entschuldigen. Wir waren eben ne Fun-Gilde die das Glück hatte nen doch recht guten 25er Raid auf die Beine zu bekommen mit ein paar Externen. Auch wenn man sich manchmal gedacht hat, das es doch irgendwie nur noch Unfähigkeit sein das man bei Archi die Träne net klickt, es war zumindest immer ein gewisser Respekt den anderen gegenüber vorhanden. Etwas das ich seit WotLk nur noch von wenigen kenne....



das is es halt...gut, bei uns im raid kanns auch mal vorkommen, dass, wenn einer den selben fehler zum x-ten mal macht und man ihn schon x-mal drauf hingewiesen hat, ein pissiges "reiß dich mal zusammen" kommt...besagter mage, vom dem ich erzählt hab...der ist ein spezialist, wenns drum geht im cutter zu sterben. oder aggro zu ziehen, weil er vergisst zu switchen. 
da kanns dann mal sein, dass unser raidlead ihn zurecht weist oder austauscht. 
er wird dann noch bisschen gestritzt, damit ers nicht so schnell vergisst ->cutter-xx und die sache ist gegessen.
in meinem alten, ersten raid auf arthas, wurde jeder, der gefailed hat auf übelste weise angeschissen und geflamed. da hattest du dann aber auch keine lust mehr mitzugehn.
dort gabs auch keinen zusammenhalt...wenn man was im /gchat gefragt hat wurde man ewig ignoriert...also als neuling..
mittlerweile raidet dieser raid nur noch die 11/12 in icc und halion nonhero und gehört nicht mehr zu den ersten, besten gilden vom server- weil ihnen die leute fehlen


----------



## Blanvalet (4. August 2010)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Stirbt der DD, ist der DD selbst Schuld.




Und was, wenn nen Healer den Gruppenheal verkackt, oder nen Tank einfach nur zu dumm zum tanken ist?
SInd dann auch die DD´s schuld, wenn sie sterben?


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2010)

toasted schrieb:


> Genau das fragen wir uns auch immer. Da in der Regel aber immer nur mit GS-Mindestangaben gesucht wird dachten wir uns, wir drehen den Spieß einfach mal um. Wir gehen davon aus, wer bei so einem Raid mitgehen möchte, der kennt zumindest die Grundlagen seiner Klasse und hat Spaß daran, neues auszuprobieren. Außerdem sollte bei so einer Konstellation klar sein, dass der ein oder andere Wipe nicht vermieden werden kann. Wer das alles bedenkt, der trägt bestimmt zu einem angenehmeren raiden bei als jemand, der nur stur nach GS geht. Oder jemand, der erst gar nicht nachdenkt, was er da gelesen hat. Oder aber, es ist wirklich jemand, der nicht regelmäßig spielt, aber bereit ist, dazuzulernen. Solche Spieler werden in der Regel nämlich auch nicht mitgenommen. Sind aber in der Regel auch nicht lernresistent.
> Wenn du möchtest, bringe ich dir noch ein Glas Wasser, damit du dir deinen Mund wieder säubern kannst. Brauchst du ansonsten noch etwas? Oder soll ich dir noch eine Geschichte vorlesen, bei der du auch nicht nachdenken musst?
> 
> Wer nur Reizwörter liest und dann gleich rumbrüllt, hat es nicht besser verdient. Das ist auch ein Teil des Fast-Food-WoWs geworden. Gratulation
> ...



^^ das problem ist, wenn man nach gearscore geht- und einen hohen als richtlinie nimmt- gehen jene, die da mitgehen davon aus, dass man nicht wiped. weil die leute eben diesen hohen gs haben. deswegen bin ich so an die decke gegangen.
ich kann dieses wort gearscore nicht mehr hören.
du kannst niemals davon ausgehen, dass jemand mit einem 6k gearscore verständis für einen wipe hat. es wird auch nicht immer angenehm zu raiden sein mit denen. denn die, die einen hohen gearscore haben, leiden zu 70% am dmg-epeen-meter. und dann kommen sprüche wie " du hast fast den gleichen gs wie ich und machst so viel weniger dmg, l2p spast"

wer einen raid nach mind./max. gearscore baut, hat in wow nichts zu suchen- meiner meinung nach. denn gear sagt NICHTS über spielqualität aus. rein GAR NICHTS.
ich kenn genug spieler, die 4-5 twinks mit nem gearscore über 6k haben, aber nicht mal ihren main beherrschen und wissen was sie tun und nach jedem wipe rumjammern und flamen.
einer dieser spieler hat einen twinkraid. in diesem twinkraid werden nur spieler der besten 5 gilden mitgenommen. da sollte man auch denken, wer den endcontent auf hero kennt, wiped im normal mode nicht. pustekuchen. 
aber bei jedem wipe bricht im ts die apokalypse an. 
mittlerweile gehen da die leute auch nur noch widerwillig bis gar nicht mehr mit- außer jene, die das geflame ignorieren.

du kannst dir nie sicher sein, ob die leute verständnis für wipes mitbrignen oder lernfähig sind. 
die einzige, halbwegs sichere methode einen raid zu bauen, ist nach raiderfahrung zu gehen. oder eben manche auf gut glück mitnehmen. 
einen raid auf der grundlage von gearscore zu bauen ist total hirnrissig, egal obs mit mind./max. gearscore ist.


----------



## Esda (4. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Der fähige Nachwuchs fehlt oft schon seit Anfang WotLk.
> 
> Spätestens als bekannt wurde, das Naxx und Sath net grad so schwer sind, sind auf einmal Raidgilden aus dem Boden geWUCHERT. Genauso Leute die mit lvl 80 kein bißchen mit ihrem Char umgehen konnten, sich aber schön gemütlich durch Naxx schleifen lassen wollten weils ja so einfach ist.



Genau das ist das absolut nervigste an WotLK :/

Und hier diese tolle Dreier-Regel von wegen 'Stirbt X ist Y Schuld' ist viel zu allgemein. Wir alle kennen zB. DDs, Tanks und Heiler, die im Feuer/Gift/Voids idlen.


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2010)

Blanvalet schrieb:


> Und was, wenn nen Healer den Gruppenheal verkackt, oder nen Tank einfach nur zu dumm zum tanken ist?
> SInd dann auch die DD´s schuld, wenn sie sterben?



klar, es gibt immer überlebensmöglichkeiten..eisblock, invis, dispersion...


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> klar, es gibt immer überlebensmöglichkeiten..eisblock, invis, dispersion...



Kennen seltsamerweise fast nur PvP-Chars. Ich bin mir sicher, dass fast kein PvE-Druide weiß, dass man durch Gestaltwechsel bewegungseinschränkende Effekte entfernen kann.


----------



## Iracesh (4. August 2010)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Stirbt der Tank, ist der Heiler Schuld.
> Stirbt der Heiler, ist der Tank Schuld.
> Stirbt der DD, ist der DD Schuld.



Im Normalfall. Korrektur musst du ansetzen: Der Tank stirbt, der Heiler ist schuld oder der Tank selbst - gilt auch beim Heiler. Wenn der Tank 3 Gruppen pullt und draufgeht, kann der Heiler da nix für, wenn der Heiler pullt und draufgeht, während der Tank afklo is, kann der Tank da nix für.


----------



## toasted (4. August 2010)

@ Latharíl
Thema GS sind wir beide auf der gleichen Linie. Es ist auch nicht so, dass wir mit hohem GS in der Gruppe sind und alle Randomplayer einen minimalen brauche. Wir gehen ALLE mit einer Ausrüstung hinein, die die definierte Grenze nicht übersteigt. Uns geht es ja gerade darum, dass die Spieler sich wieder mit den Fähigkeiten ihrer Charaktere vertraut machen. Und die Stimmung bei uns im Raid ist nicht derart, dass ein Fehler gleich zum Ausschluß führt. Uns ist ein Spieler, der die Fähigkeiten seines Chars entdecken muss (aber auch bereit dazu ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) immer noch lieber als der ÜberRoXXorSpieler, dem der Lichking sowieso zu einfach ist. 
Insofern stellen wir uns so einen Raid durchaus verlockend vor. 
Und um wieder btt zu kommen: Wer in so einem Raid einfach meint, auf andere Klassen und Aufgaben nicht aufpassen zu müssen, wird bestimmt keine Freude daran haben. Aber genau darum geht es uns, Spaß am Spiel in einer entspannten Gruppe.

Tante Edith meint noch, ich soll erwähnen, dass wir hoffen, uns mit der Max-GS-Grenze die ganzen RoXXor-Spieler fernzuhalten. Um das Spielverständnis der Spieler zu erfahren braucht man die Raids. Aber bei den Anmeldungen kann man immerhin schon da eine Gruppe ausschließen.


----------



## Iracesh (4. August 2010)

Blanvalet schrieb:


> Und was, wenn nen Healer den Gruppenheal verkackt, oder nen Tank einfach nur zu dumm zum tanken ist?
> SInd dann auch die DD´s schuld, wenn sie sterben?



Der Healer muss eigentlich keinen Gruppenheal machen. Der Pala-Healer hat nichtmal einen. In Raids hast du ne Einteilung, da wirst du immer nen Healer haben, der nur die Gruppe heilt. Wenn der das verkackt, is natürlich er Schuld, da Fehler.
Wenn der Tank nicht tanken kann, dann musst du als DD in ner hc darauf achten und dich entsprechend verhalten, klar. Im Raid wird der Tank dann einfach getauscht. Wer nich tanken kann, is auch kein Tank, fertig.

Du kannst aber nich mit der Einstellung "wenn der das nich kann, fahr ich trotzdem full dps, mir wayne" an die Sache rangehen.


----------



## Shendria (4. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> das is es halt...gut, bei uns im raid kanns auch mal vorkommen, dass, wenn einer den selben fehler zum x-ten mal macht und man ihn schon x-mal drauf hingewiesen hat, ein pissiges "reiß dich mal zusammen" kommt...besagter mage, vom dem ich erzählt hab...der ist ein spezialist, wenns drum geht im cutter zu sterben. oder aggro zu ziehen, weil er vergisst zu switchen.
> da kanns dann mal sein, dass unser raidlead ihn zurecht weist oder austauscht.
> er wird dann noch bisschen gestritzt, damit ers nicht so schnell vergisst ->cutter-xx und die sache ist gegessen.
> in meinem alten, ersten raid auf arthas, wurde jeder, der gefailed hat auf übelste weise angeschissen und geflamed. da hattest du dann aber auch keine lust mehr mitzugehn.
> ...




Hihi, der Mage wär früher wohl ich gewesen..... Theron Blutschatten -> mich als ersten Geist erkoren hörte man nur noch " Okay, viel Spaß beim wieder reinlaufen" .  Ich hab damals der Gilde oft genug gesagt sie sollen mich einfach bei Theron Blutschatten nicht mitnehmen weil der Kampf mit 2 fps net lustig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	Sie haben mich trotzdem immer mitgenommen, weil sie eben gewußt haben das ich da ein kleines Problem mit der Technik hab (Der Wechsel von Normal auf Geist hat bei mir teilweise solang gedauert das die Geister schon munter den Raid zerlegt haben ).  Ich hab glaub damals trotz meines schlechten Laptops nur bei einem Raid ausgesetzt weil ich gestreikt hab, da ich einfach gesehen hab das ich die Gruppe einfach zu sehr aufhalte.   Wer würde heute eigentlich freiwillig sagen das er den Raidplatz jemand anderem gibt, weil es bei ihm lagt oder sonstiges?  "WotLk"-Mentalität "Ohne mich bekommt man eh nix gebacken" fängt da genauso an wie "Mir doch gleich ob die aufhalte... hauptsache ich bekomm Loot" ..... 

Ich bin bis kurz vor meinem Serverwechsel auch in einer Gilde gewesen, deren größtes Können das flamen war wenn was schief gelaufen ist im Raid. Im 10er gings ne Weile recht gut und ohne Flames (obwohl die 3 Flamechefs dabei waren), sobald es aber an den 25er ging war Schluß mit Lustig. Was man da während einem Raid alles an den Kopf geworfen bekommen hat war unter aller Würde.  Als sich die 10er dann auch mehr zum Flame-Theater als zum spielen entwickelt hat, bin ich aus der Gilde raus. 
Durch Zufall hab ich jetzt eine Gilde gefunden, die zwar noch nen sehr weiten Weg zu den Hardmodes in ICC10 hat, aber mit denen man zumindest nen lustigen Abend beim raiden/wipen haben kann. Das was ich eigentlich gesucht hab. Klar, mir gehts teilweise schon ein wenig ab um irgendwelche Serverfirstkills mitzuarbeiten, aber nicht für den Preis den ich damals gezahlt hab.  Außerdem hab ich meine Hardmodes mit der jetzigen Gruppe in nh auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Blanvalet schrieb:


> Und was, wenn nen Healer den Gruppenheal verkackt, oder nen Tank einfach nur zu dumm zum tanken ist?
> SInd dann auch die DD´s schuld, wenn sie sterben?



Ich sag jetzt einfach mal ja... erstens hat jede Klasse Fähigkeiten sich zu schützen bzw. sich zu heilen (Wölfe beim Schamanen + Heals. Eisblock beim Mage usw.) bzw. kenn ich keine Ini bei der man als einziger Heiler (5er also) einen sehr großen Gruppenschaden nicht durch RAUSGEHN aus dem AoE umgehn kann....
Wenn ich mit meinem Mage seh, das der Heiler nicht nachkommt bei Flächenschaden (z.b. Loken, Garfrost, Ick, was auch immer...) dann zünd ich erstmal Eisblock und drück mir nen Heiltrank rein, beim zweiten mal wenn sowas passieren kann versteck ich mich dann halt hinter der Säule, hinter dem Saronitblock geh vom Boss weg oder was auch immer.... Um das jedoch erkennen zu können muss man halt mal Hirn einschalten.... 



Iracesh schrieb:


> Im Normalfall. Korrektur musst du ansetzen: Der Tank stirbt, der Heiler ist schuld oder der Tank selbst - gilt auch beim Heiler. Wenn der Tank 3 Gruppen pullt und draufgeht, kann der Heiler da nix für, wenn der Heiler pullt und draufgeht, während der Tank afklo is, kann der Tank da nix für.



Bei der Aussage ist man immer davon ausgegangen das man net Brain-afk durch die Gegned läuft... d.h. dann der Tank sich nicht selbst überschätzt, der Heiler nicht Gruppen pullt da das Aufgabe des Tanks ist usw.


----------



## Erzsebeth (4. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> du kannst dir nie sicher sein, ob die leute verständnis für wipes mitbrignen oder lernfähig sind.
> die einzige, halbwegs sichere methode einen raid zu bauen, ist nach raiderfahrung zu gehen. oder eben manche auf gut glück mitnehmen.
> einen raid auf der grundlage von gearscore zu bauen ist total hirnrissig, egal obs mit mind./max. gearscore ist.




Raiderfahrung?? *lol* Wo kriegt man die den her??? *Achtung IRONIE* Als relativ frischer 80er DK DD hät ich schon mal Lust zu raiden. Ich bin sowohl mit Lernfähigkeit also auch mit Grundkenntnissen über meinen DK "gesegnet! Aber poste das mal Ingame und das einzige was gg das geflame und gespotte hilft, ist ein LOGOUT! Nicht so prickelnd...
Immo bin ich primär dabei mein Equipment "raidtauglich" (was immer das auch heißen mag) zu gestalten. Einen richtigen Raid (nicht so ein planloses durcheinander gerenne wie bei den Städteraids "für die Horde")würd ich auch gerne mal mitmachen, aber wenn ich mir mal durchlese was die Leute gerne als "mind.Anforderungen" spammen und die Art wie Sie es teilweise tun, verleidet mir iwie dann doch die Lust dazu. Zumal ich bis vor ein paar Tagen noch nicht mal wußte was GS eigentlich ist und wozu das gut ist. 
Und wenn man dann noch /w DK TANK GESUCHT UND DANN GOGO!! und man antworten "Sry, bin kein tank" als Reaktion angepöbelt wird "man, dann specc um und GOGO", macht das nicht unbedingt Lust auf mehr davon.

Also werd ich weiter in heroic Inis Embleme sammeln, mein Equipment pimpen und keine Raids machen. Schade eigentlich, aber vllt ändert sich das ja mal.


----------



## Easteregg (4. August 2010)

Mir ist das eigentlich vollkommen egal was die anderen über mich denken Hauptsache ich habe Spaß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (4. August 2010)

Erzsebeth schrieb:


> Raiderfahrung?? *lol* Wo kriegt man die den her??? *Achtung IRONIE* Als relativ frischer 80er DK DD hät ich schon mal Lust zu raiden. Ich bin sowohl mit Lernfähigkeit also auch mit Grundkenntnissen über meinen DK "gesegnet! Aber poste das mal Ingame und das einzige was gg das geflame und gespotte hilft, ist ein LOGOUT! Nicht so prickelnd...
> Immo bin ich primär dabei mein Equipment "raidtauglich" (was immer das auch heißen mag) zu gestalten. Einen richtigen Raid (nicht so ein planloses durcheinander gerenne wie bei den Städteraids "für die Horde")würd ich auch gerne mal mitmachen, aber wenn ich mir mal durchlese was die Leute gerne als "mind.Anforderungen" spammen und die Art wie Sie es teilweise tun, verleidet mir iwie dann doch die Lust dazu. Zumal ich bis vor ein paar Tagen noch nicht mal wußte was GS eigentlich ist und wozu das gut ist.
> Und wenn man dann noch /w DK TANK GESUCHT UND DANN GOGO!! und man antworten "Sry, bin kein tank" als Reaktion angepöbelt wird "man, dann specc um und GOGO", macht das nicht unbedingt Lust auf mehr davon.
> 
> Also werd ich weiter in heroic Inis Embleme sammeln, mein Equipment pimpen und keine Raids machen. Schade eigentlich, aber vllt ändert sich das ja mal.




Du musst aber schon zugeben das es nunmal eine Mindestanforderung an das Equip gibt....
Nur, die Mindestanforderungen der GS-Schreier sind zum Großteil lächerlich. Am besten is es wenn sie für ICC10 mitn Main Leute mit GS 5,5k+ suchen und beim Twinkraid gehts auf einmal auch mit ab 4,8k... find ich immer wieder lustig.

Den Tip den ich dir geben kann ist, das du dir ne Gilde suchst die auch Neuen ne Chance gibt. Ich hatte das Glück zu BC eine solche Gilde zu erwischen, da bin ich dann mit Kara-Equip und grünen Stiefeln durch MH gestapft.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Heute versuche ich solchen Leuten die Chance zu geben.... Mit meinem Schamanen hab ich das gesehn was ich sehn wollte im Raid-Content, jetzt bin ich mit einer Gruppe unterwegs, in der oft komplette Raid-Neulinge dabei sind. Movement? Können die das Essen??  Aber ich seh einfach das sie es machen wollen und sich auch bemühen, also wipe ich auch gern mal nen Abend mit denen an Hardmodes oder NH die ich schon länger ohne Probleme geschafft hab... Das Beste dran ist einfach, das ich schon lang nicht mehr so nen Spaß hatte, als wie mit den Leuten beim Raiden und dafür kann ich den Jungs und Mädls nur dankbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rockstarr (4. August 2010)

Hmmm.. das Leben eines DD's ist meiner Meinung nach Langweilig wie Sau.


----------



## Erzsebeth (4. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Du musst aber schon zugeben das es nunmal eine Mindestanforderung an das Equip gibt....
> Nur, die Mindestanforderungen der GS-Schreier sind zum Großteil lächerlich. Am besten is es wenn sie für ICC10 mitn Main Leute mit GS 5,5k+ suchen und beim Twinkraid gehts auf einmal auch mit ab 4,8k... find ich immer wieder lustig.




das mit den Mindestanforderungen ist ja soweit klar, ich wollte ja Spaß haben und ned den ganzen Abend tot im Dreck liegen *lach* Mir gehts eher um die Art und Weise wie einige Spieler sich verhalten. Selber keine Ahnung von Tuten und Blasen, aber den dicken gs-Max machen und das mit Umgangsformen, die Ihresgleichen suchen....

Aber Spaß machst trotzdem, die meiste Zeit zumindest. Und das ist ja die Hauptsache


----------



## Terminsel (4. August 2010)

Toll, jetzt sind wir bei dieser langsam albern anmutenden Diskusion also da angekommen, dass hier jeder zweite Erfahrungsberichte von Situationen spammt, die irgendwann mal schiefgegangen sind.

*seufz* Einigen wir uns einfach darauf, dass es solche und solche SPIELER gibt. Ende.

@Latharil: Du gehst mit sehr merkwürdigen Leuten raiden. Und damit meine ich nicht, dass du da eine ansehnliche Fehlersammlung gepostet hast, sondern vielmehr das Verhalten der Leute. Wenn der Addtank rumschreien würde, wär ich weg, egal ob es um mich dabei ginge oder nicht. Rumgebrülle ist niemals angebracht.
Ebenso, wenn jemand geflamed wird, wie in deinem Arthas-Bsp. Dieses rumgeflame gehört in keinen Raid. Zumal Arthas, besonders auf Hero, ein schwerer Boss ist. Selbst, wenn da mal was schief läuft, kurz erklären, was war und dann nochmal versuchen. Raids, in denen so rumgemeckert wird, wie im Kindergarten, wenn einer die Sandburg des anderen kaputt gemacht hat, verfehlen den Sinn dieses Spiels vollkommen - nämlich Spaß zu haben. Keine Ahnung, warum du dir sowas antust...


----------



## Shendria (4. August 2010)

@Terminsel

Du hast schon gelesen das es in einer vorherigen Raidgilde so war, in der sie/er nicht mehr ist?
Sowas kann passieren, wenn man sich ner "Raidgilde" anschließt. Auf meinem alten Server konnte man bei keiner der "Top"-Gilden ins TS. Das war zum größten Teil einfach nur katastrophal was man da gehört hat. 

Ich hab z.b. sogar gewußt wie das Gildenklima in einer der Gilden war und bin trotzdem bei denen eingestiegen, damit das Gebettel von nem Bekannten, den ich eignetlich recht gut leiden konnte, aufhört.  Es war die schlimmste Spielzeit die ich in WoW hatte... Mit meiner Schamanin online gehn außerhalb der Raids NO WAY!! Man hat mich eigentlich nur noch mit meinen Twinks angetroffen, während mein Schamane nur noch zu den Raids raus durfte... Ich hab gewußt das die Gilde schlimm ist, nur nicht geahnt das sie in Wirklichkeit sogar noch schlimmer war. Deshalb hab ich dann auch so schnell wie möglich wieder das Weite gesucht...  Was ich dann im Nachhinein noch mitbekommen hab von der Gilde war, das ich sogar in der Zeit in der ich mit ihr geraidet hab noch nicht ihr ganzes Flame-Potential mitbekommen hab.


----------



## Esda (4. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> viel viel Text
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



PDC, Endboss, schwarzer Emopala, P3. Da kommt schon ein wenig Gruppenschaden zusammen; genug, dass ich anfangs mit absolutem Lowgear Problemchen hatte. Und Avoiden konnte man den nicht durch einfaches Zur-Seite-Gehen.


----------



## Yokoono12 (4. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Ich verwette meinen Arsch darauf, dass das schlichtweg Sarkasmus war, der scheinbar deinen geistigen Horizont überschritten hat.






Fühlst dich wohl angegriffen was? Über meinen geistigen Horizont brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen. Du bist mit sicherheit auch einer der Spieler die denken sie können alles und wissen alles, wunderst dich dann aber das du dauernd im Dreck liegt und nirgends mehr mit darfst.


----------



## s0re (4. August 2010)

Iwo hab ich hier gelesen, dass das Aggroziehen bei Trashgruppen okay ist, wenn sie dann genug schnell fällt um den Heiler, Tank oder die ganze Gruppe zu gefährden. Das war einer der wenigen guten Sätze in diesem Thread. Wollte ich auch mal sagen. 


Ich selber spiele Warrietank/Fury & DK Tank & DD und da passe ich eig immer gut auf=)

Das war mein Mist, danke fürs Lesen


----------



## wertzû (4. August 2010)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> @TE: Ich lese schön viel Ironie in Deinem Thread. Ernst meinen kannst Du das wohl nicht. Klar wird das aber erst in der Weltfrieden-Passage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




der dd ist nie!! immer schuld. Schonmal heiler gehabt der oom war gelaggt hat, oder verkackt hat zu heilen?


----------



## Mage08 (4. August 2010)

Ja, so "dds" haben schon kein einfaches leben ...



mein mitgefühl und beileid


----------



## 64K (4. August 2010)

Selbst wenn der Heiler oom war, laagte oder nicht geheilt hat (ich geh mal davon aus dass der Tank dadurch nicht gestorben ist)
dann braucht man als DD keine Heilung.

Einfach aus der Voidzone rauslaufen vermeidet schon eine Menge Schaden, sich nicht von Adds hauen lassen auch.
Die restlichen raidweiten Effekte (jene die auf alle Leute gehen) machen nicht so viel Schaden als dass man die nicht 10 Sekunden
ohne Heilung überleben würde. Und zur Not gibts noch Selbstheilung (z.b. die vom Kräuterkundler) oder von Klassen (Dk) oder
man kann sie Vermeiden (Eisblock) ... Und wenn das alles nicht hilft kann man selbst mal Verbände nehmen.

Ein DD ist immer selbst Schuld wenn er stirbt.

Die einzige Ausnahme ist wenn er von einem speziellen Bosseffekt (z.b. Eisblock vom Naxx Endboss) betroffen ist.


----------



## Blablubs (4. August 2010)

Yokoono12 schrieb:


> Fühlst dich wohl angegriffen was? Über meinen geistigen Horizont brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen. Du bist mit sicherheit auch einer der Spieler die denken sie können alles und wissen alles, wunderst dich dann aber das du dauernd im Dreck liegt und nirgends mehr mit darfst.



Ich fühle mich in der Tat häufig von der Blödheit einiger Menschen angegriffen, aber dafür muss man jetzt auch nicht zwingend Sherlock Holmes heißen um das zu erkennen. Der Rest deines Posts ist nichts weiter als aus der Luft gerissener, sinnfreier Flame, sollen wir für dich in die Hände klatschen?


----------



## PardonaLVV (4. August 2010)

Erzsebeth schrieb:


> das mit den Mindestanforderungen ist ja soweit klar, ich wollte ja Spaß haben und ned den ganzen Abend tot im Dreck liegen *lach* Mir gehts eher um die Art und Weise wie einige Spieler sich verhalten. Selber keine Ahnung von Tuten und Blasen, aber den dicken gs-Max machen und das mit Umgangsformen, die Ihresgleichen suchen....
> 
> Aber Spaß machst trotzdem, die meiste Zeit zumindest. Und das ist ja die Hauptsache




Mindestanforderung find ich eh fürn....popo...naja wenn das equip halbwegs passt kann ich gerade beim dd nen auge zudrücken für ich ist eher der skill interresant.
Auf meinem server sind es weit unter tausend aktive alli accs da kennt jeder jeden könnte man sagen.

Ich nehm auch nen gs von 4k mit nach icc solange er seinen char spielen kann was solls.
Solange er auf den raidlead hört (er weis also was das ist) und nich permanent im ts rumsabbelt (die üblichen sprüche die hier schon sooft genant wurden) oder nach den 2ten Wipe die gruppe leavt (die reppkosten kann ich mir sparen) dann verspricht das ein erfolgreicher und lustiger raidabend zu werden.
Und warum nicht mal nen paar gildenlosen zeigen wie die ini von innen aussieht und dabei weiter wie nur bis zum vierten boss kommen was bei den randoms auf unserem server offt der fall ist....hihi

Im allgemeinen muss ich aber sagen vermeide die randoms soweit es geht du hast meistens mehr spaß wenn du gildenintern gehst mit den leute die du kennst und mit denen es spaß macht zu zocken.

Good Loot


----------



## Terminsel (4. August 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Du musst aber schon zugeben das es nunmal eine Mindestanforderung an das Equip gibt....
> Nur, die Mindestanforderungen der GS-Schreier sind zum Großteil lächerlich. Am besten is es wenn sie für ICC10 mitn Main Leute mit GS 5,5k+ suchen und beim Twinkraid gehts auf einmal auch mit ab 4,8k... find ich immer wieder lustig.



Sehr lustig bei uns im SnG am Patchtag für 3.3.5, der Tag, als das Rubinsanktum rauskam.

"Suchen noch Leute für Ruby 25. Nur mit Equip und Erfahrung."


----------



## Chillers (4. August 2010)

Iracesh schrieb:


> @Be aware of 64:
> 
> *Lesenswert für alle, die gerne Erlebtes aus WoW lesen.* ( dann das folgende..., ich fullqu hier mal nicht
> 
> ...



War unübersichtlich geschrieben, aber *was* da stand, hat mir auch zu denken gegeben.
Wollte mit Hordenchar auch die guten alten raids wegen der nostalgischen Erinnerungen (MC, Pechschwingenhort, Zul'Gurub) noch machen, aber nach DER Schilderung lasse ich das erstmal
und warte, bis sich die Möglichkeit in einer halbwegs bekannten Gruppe ergibt.

Einfach unglaublich, wenn es wirklich so ablief. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, das sollte stören und niemand sollte es wollen, aber die Realität sieht anders aus...ein gutes Beispiel ist der thread hier.


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2010)

Erzsebeth schrieb:


> Raiderfahrung?? *lol* Wo kriegt man die den her??? *Achtung IRONIE* Als relativ frischer 80er DK DD hät ich schon mal Lust zu raiden. Ich bin sowohl mit Lernfähigkeit also auch mit Grundkenntnissen über meinen DK "gesegnet! Aber poste das mal Ingame und das einzige was gg das geflame und gespotte hilft, ist ein LOGOUT! Nicht so prickelnd...
> Immo bin ich primär dabei mein Equipment "raidtauglich" (was immer das auch heißen mag) zu gestalten. Einen richtigen Raid (nicht so ein planloses durcheinander gerenne wie bei den Städteraids "für die Horde")würd ich auch gerne mal mitmachen, aber wenn ich mir mal durchlese was die Leute gerne als "mind.Anforderungen" spammen und die Art wie Sie es teilweise tun, verleidet mir iwie dann doch die Lust dazu. Zumal ich bis vor ein paar Tagen noch nicht mal wußte was GS eigentlich ist und wozu das gut ist.
> Und wenn man dann noch /w DK TANK GESUCHT UND DANN GOGO!! und man antworten "Sry, bin kein tank" als Reaktion angepöbelt wird "man, dann specc um und GOGO", macht das nicht unbedingt Lust auf mehr davon.
> 
> Also werd ich weiter in heroic Inis Embleme sammeln, mein Equipment pimpen und keine Raids machen. Schade eigentlich, aber vllt ändert sich das ja mal.



deswegen schauen wir uns die leute an, wenn wir nen twinkraid planen und geehn nicht nur nach gear, sondern wies gescoeklt wurde, wie geskillt wurde, ob derjenige, wenn man ihn drauf anspricht auch auskunft geben kann warum so und nicht anders...um zu sehen ob derjenige sich auch mit der klasse auskennt...


----------



## Chillers (4. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> deswegen schauen wir uns die leute an, wenn wir nen twinkraid planen und geehn nicht nur nach gear, sondern wies gescoeklt wurde, wie geskillt wurde, ob derjenige, wenn man ihn drauf anspricht auch auskunft geben kann warum so und nicht anders...um zu sehen ob derjenige sich auch mit der klasse auskennt...



Hehe, Latharil, hast dich hier gut und mit viel Ausdauer geschlagen in dem thread.

Es war mir danach, auch mal ein positives feedback zu geben.


----------



## Terminsel (4. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> deswegen schauen wir uns die leute an, wenn wir nen twinkraid planen und geehn nicht nur nach gear, sondern wies gescoeklt wurde, wie geskillt wurde, ob derjenige, wenn man ihn drauf anspricht auch auskunft geben kann warum so und nicht anders...um zu sehen ob derjenige sich auch mit der klasse auskennt...



Schön, dass es noch Leute gibt, die auch vernünfige Vorraussetzungen für ihre Raids haben.


----------



## Terminsel (4. August 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Hehe, Latharil, hast dich hier gut und mit viel Ausdauer geschlagen in dem thread.
> 
> Es war mir danach, auch mal ein positives feedback zu geben.



Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke? *gg*


----------



## Chillers (5. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke? *gg*



Mum sagt:*Dumm ist, wer dummes tut.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (5. August 2010)

mir is langweilig XD ich hab grad zu viel zeit...

ne ernsthaft..ich bau seit 4 wochen 2x die woche *oh gott hört sich das scheiße an* nen random 25er icc...wir kommen zwar momentan nich weiter als 8 bosse..aber wir haben immer spaß un es geht richtig lustig zu...wer flamed und dumm rumlabert fliegt- da n paar main meistens mitgehen, die mit aktivraiden aufgehört haben reicht der dmg auch ohne diese..nun..spasten...

wer die gruppe leaved weil was nich gedroppt ist, was er wollte, wird auf ne black list gesetzt, die unter den großen gilden gehandelt wird.
mittlerweile is sie seeeehr lang...

und ja, bei uns im mainraid gehts manchmal, aber nur manchmal sehr laut zu...wenn z.b. bei den letzten 5% von halion die wache immer noch auf die adds einprügelt und zum großen dicken beim tank vorzieht...die adds werden dadurch größer und machen mehr aua...da kanns dann sein das einer der tanks panisch, dem herzinfarkt nahe im ts röchelt

mein erster raid auf arthas war purer horror...da hatte ich nachm raiden immer kopfschmerzen, weil da so aggrozwerge drin waren, die sich wie der letzte mensch auf erden aufgeführt haben...der mt war immer dermaßen am rumschreien und beleidigen..den konnt ich hören, wenn mein headset am andren ende des raums lag...bei denen hab ichs auch nur einen monat ausgehalten...irgendwo war mir mein gehör dann doch wichtig xD

nja...prinzipiell gehört flamen, rumbrüllen und sich wie der letzte mensch aufführen in keinen raid...bei uns im twinkraid fliegen die leute. ohne ne zweite chance zu bekommen. 
manchmal gehen die leute auch von allein...wenn man glück hat XD

und keine angst...bei meim jetzigen raid haben wir uns iwo lieb, auch wenns in manchen situationen rauer wird...was aber keiner großartig krumm nimmt...ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ichs elten so ne entspannte progressraidatmosphäre erlebt hab wie bei meinem jetzigen..


----------



## Summerbreeze (5. August 2010)

Um dich mal selbst zu zitieren: 



ach schrieb:


> Findet euch damit ab und unterlasst in Zukunft solche sinnfreien Threads/Posts da es
> 
> a) nichts bringt
> b) euch dafür Flames einbringt
> c) es nervt!


----------



## Terminsel (5. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> mir is langweilig XD ich hab grad zu viel zeit...
> 
> ne ernsthaft..ich bau seit 4 wochen 2x die woche *oh gott hört sich das scheiße an* nen random 25er icc...wir kommen zwar momentan nich weiter als 8 bosse..aber wir haben immer spaß un es geht richtig lustig zu...wer flamed und dumm rumlabert fliegt- da n paar main meistens mitgehen, die mit aktivraiden aufgehört haben reicht der dmg auch ohne diese..nun..spasten...
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich sehe ich das so: Lieber einen Raid, in dem alle Spaß haben, der dafür aber ein bissel länger zum Endboss braucht, als eine Stresspartie mit 24 selbsternannten Profis.

8/12 habt ihr? Ich nehme mal an, der Prof gehört dazu und wenn ihr den schon kaputt habt, habt ihr (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) den unangenehmsten Boss auf dem Weg zu Arthas schon hinter euch. 


Ich war einmal mit so einer selbsternannten Profigruppe mit und werde mir das auch nie wieder antun. Der Raidleiter verhielt sich wie ein Feldwebel, die übrigen Teilnehmer kannten fast kein anderes Gesprächsthema, als wer den längsten Recount-Dödel hat - ach ja, und alle Raids seien ja eh viel zu leicht. Da außer mir noch zwei weitere Rdms dabei waren, gab es beim Prof einen Wipe - die beiden Rdms kannten den Boss nicht und haben trotz Erklärung ein paar Fehler gemacht. Tja, eine zweite Chance sollten sie leider nicht kriegen - sie wurden mitsamt ihrer Mütter im TS geflamed und dann direkt gekickt. Danach hab ich mich mit dem Raidleiter in die Haare bekommen, als ich ihm sagte, dass dies kein angebrachtes Verhalten sei und er, wenn er keine Probleme haben wolle, nur Prof-erfahrene Spieler mitnehmen solle, oder aber damit rechnen müsse, dass dieser und evtl. weitere Bosse nicht beim ersten Versuch liegen.
Tja, und schon flog ich aus dem TS und aus dem Raid... Das war aber nicht weiter schlimm, da ich sowieso nicht länger geblieben wäre. Und die versaute ID konnte ich dann auch verschmerzen.

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen: Der Tank in dieser Truppe war auch ein Irrer; der pullte immer wie Sau, immer mindestens zwei Gruppen, lieber noch mehr. Ich hab beim bomben mehrfach ungewollt Aggro gezogen - ich glaub, ich hatte selten so oft die Bubble an. xD Hier gilt die Regel: Der Tank sollte nur so viel pullen, wie er auch halten kann - und vllt. nicht alle drei Sekunden das Ziel wechseln, das erschwert es zusätzlich.^^


----------



## Lokibu (5. August 2010)

Mal ne OT Frage.. an welchen Tagen ist es am besten nen 25er ICC Raid zu bauen?


----------



## Blablubs (5. August 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Mal ne OT Frage.. an welchen Tagen ist es am besten nen 25er ICC Raid zu bauen?



Ende der "ID-Woche" ist auf keinen Fall zu empfehlen, da da immer mehr Leute die ID noch irgendwie mit ihren Twinks verballern wollen. In der Regel lohnt es sich meiner Erfahrung nach am ehesten, Freitags oder Samstags einen Random Raid zu bauen, einerseits kommt es da seltener vor, dass irgendwer sagt, dass er gleich wegmuss, andererseits raiden die wenigstens Stammraids am Wochenende, wodurch teils richtig gute Twinks der besten Raids des Servers da mitgehen.


@Topic 
Ich war jetzt schon in vielen Progressraids und ich habe noch keinen Raid erlebt, wo der Raidleiter nicht ab und zu etwas lauter wurde. Klar, das muss sich in einem gewissen Maße halten, aber wenn es angemessen ist ist Einschüchterung, auch wenn es nur ein Spiel ist, ein effektives Mittel um die Leute zur 100% Konzentration zu bringen. So blöd das klingt, Angst ist ein mächtiges Mittel, aber ich denke, dass jeder weiß, auf was er sich einlässt, wenn er sich bei einer Progressgilde bewirbt, da heißt es nunmal Progress um jeden Preis.


----------



## Deis (5. August 2010)

Wieder eine schoene Anekdote aus dem Leben eines DD's.
Hatte mich vorhin dazu entschlossen mal nicht Krieger zu tanken sondern, sondern den Baum auszupacken und zu heilen da ich Marken fuer Baerchen-EQ brauche.
Fuer alle Statistiker unter uns, GS 5300, alle Verzauberungen, alle Sockelungen, viele gecraftete Items.

Gesagt, getan. Random Ini, kurz gewartet, Turm Utgarde.
Ein Mage, ein Jaeger, ein DK, Palatank und ich.
Mein Ladebildschirm wechselt gerade in die Ini, zeigt mir Healbot dass der DK haue bekommt. Der Tank schreibt nur "lol?".
Wir buffen uns durch, der DK ruft "Heal", ich lasse ihn umfallen und rezze auch net. Er kommt wieder rein, keine weitere Reaktion.
Dann soweit erstmal nichts weiter passiert. Tank tank, heiler heilt, DDs machen Schaden (und DK tankt nebenbei). Das uebliche.
Beim zweiten Boss ging gegen Ende der Mage down. Aufs EQ hat der DK "B" gemacht und rannte noch bevor ich rezzen konnte zu Skadi. Naja, wir habens dann mit ach und krach hinbekommen. Der Pala hat dann bubble gezuendet, den Aggroverlust in kauf genommen und sich die Mobs einzeln zurueckgespottet.

Nach dutzenden Trys mit endlos vielen Chars droppte dann sogar der blaue Protodrache. Entgegen jeder Erwartung haben auch alle Gier gemacht.
Und ich habe gewonnen. Juchu ... was als Druide herzlichst sinnlos ist.
Reaktion vom DK: blizz sollte endlich mal patchen dass die leute das ganze gute loot bekommen die am meisten schaden machen.
Meine Reaktion: "Wohl eher die am meisten Schaden bekommen".

Vor dem Endboss kippte der Baum dann leider noch um, weil Fehlpull. Das hinderte den DK jedoch nicht daran direkt die letzte Gruppe auch noch zu pullen und nach Heal zu schreien, waehrend der Baum, gerade noch vom Pala, vom Boden aufgekratzt wurde.
Ich entgegnte ihm nur, dass er dann gefaelligst einen Verband nehmen, sich setzen, einen Heiltrank oder was auch immer.
Reaktion: "wofür sind heiler denn da".
Antwort des Palas: "Um Leute wie Dich instant umfallen zu lassen".
Daraufhin entbrannte noch eine hitzige Debatte in der sich aber, interessanter Weise, auch die anderen beiden DD's gegen den DK zu Wort meldeten. Er wurde dann ploetzlich ganz still und verlies ohne das Loot direkt nach dem Boss die Ini.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Naechste Ini, HdZ.
Soweit keine Vorkomnisse. Der Tank tankt, der Heiler heilt, die DDs machen Schaden.
Timeboss, es droppt, oh welche Wunder, der Drachen. Ich brauche ihn net wirklich, mache nur Gier. Der Tank passt, der Mage und eine weiterer DD machen ebenfalls Gier. Fehlt nur noch der Warlock. Lange lange nichts, dann "B", mit der Begruendung "wenn man es gebrauchen kann und B frei ist, mache ich B".
Im Kern hat er da natuerlich recht, aber da alle vor ihm Gier gemacht hatte, waere es sozial gewesen dies ebenfalls zu tun. So war er einfach nur egoistisch. Ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft.

Unser Pool ist mit Malorne, Tirion, Ambossar, Der Abysissche Rat und Lordaeron zusammengelegt.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Achja, da faellt mir noch eins eins:
PdC. Es droppt beim ersten Boss der 219er Tankring. Tank macht "B". EQ Check zeigte, er trug 2* 245 -.-


----------



## Blablubs (5. August 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Naechste Ini, HdZ.
> Soweit keine Vorkomnisse. Der Tank tankt, der Heiler heilt, die DDs machen Schaden.
> Timeboss, es droppt, oh welche Wunder, der Drachen. Ich brauche ihn net wirklich, mache nur Gier. Der Tank passt, der Mage und eine weiterer DD machen ebenfalls Gier. Fehlt nur noch der Warlock. Lange lange nichts, dann "B", mit der Begruendung "wenn man es gebrauchen kann und B frei ist, mache ich B".
> Im Kern hat er da natuerlich recht, aber da alle vor ihm Gier gemacht hatte, waere es sozial gewesen dies ebenfalls zu tun. So war er einfach nur egoistisch. Ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft.
> ...



Sorry, aber das sehe ich anders, wer Gier bei einem Mount macht der würde es zwar mitnehmen, es aber wahrscheinlich nicht oft benutzen und/oder legt einfach keinen großen Wert drauf. Bedarf bedeutet, dass man es gerne hätte und auch benutzen würde, warum also nicht Bedarf machen?


----------



## Hubautz (5. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das sehe ich anders, wer Gier bei einem Mount macht der würde es zwar mitnehmen, es aber wahrscheinlich nicht oft benutzen und/oder legt einfach keinen großen Wert drauf. Bedarf bedeutet, dass man es gerne hätte und auch benutzen würde, warum also nicht Bedarf machen?


Weil es eigentlich sowohl ein Gebot der Höflichkeit als auch Sinn der Sache ist auf Dinge die man nicht braucht, keinen Bedarf zu haben. Das ist die gleiche Diskussion wie damals mit den gefrorenen Kugeln. 

Am besten spricht man das zu Beginn der Instanz einfach ab.


----------



## Tomratz (5. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> der dd ist nie!! immer schuld. Schonmal heiler gehabt der *oom war* gelaggt hat, oder verkackt hat zu heilen?




Hmmm, und warum war er oom?

Vielleicht weil die DD's munter auf die Mobs gekloppt haben, die noch nicht am Tank geklebt haben
und deshalb Aggro gezogen haben -> Aggro gezogen -> mob rennt ins DD-Camp -> Heiler heilt sich
nen Herzinfarkt -> Heiler geht ooom.

Mal darüber nachgedacht?

Lags und verkacken des Heilers kann natürlich auch vorkommen, aber deshalb zu sagen der DD
kann nie!! immer Schuld sein ist auch falsch.


----------



## Soidberg (5. August 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Naechste Ini, HdZ.
> Soweit keine Vorkomnisse. Der Tank tankt, der Heiler heilt, die DDs machen Schaden.
> Timeboss, es droppt, oh welche Wunder, der Drachen. Ich brauche ihn net wirklich, mache nur Gier. Der Tank passt, der Mage und eine weiterer DD machen ebenfalls Gier. Fehlt nur noch der Warlock. Lange lange nichts, dann "B", mit der Begruendung "wenn man es gebrauchen kann und B frei ist, mache ich B".



Deswegen heißt es bei solchen Drops bei uns: "Wer es hat: passen. Wer es nicht hat: Bedarf"
So passiert so etwas nicht.

Wenn ich in einer neuen Ini bin sage ich das auch, sobald ich dazu komme.
Bin bisher noch nicht gekickt worden und auch noch nicht so oft umgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da haben es die Fern-DD am Anfang am einfachsten. Sie machen noch nicht so viel Schaden, dass sie Aggro bekommen können und können aus der 2. Reihe zuschauen, wie die Encounter ablaufen. Das sollten angehende Tanks vielleicht auch machen.
Andersherum sollten auch DD mal tanken. Zu Anfang von BC hab ich das mal gemacht.

Da lernt man auch die andere Sichtweise kennen und regt sich nicht gleich auf, wenn der andere mal Murks baut. Zumindest nicht beim ersten Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Udalrich (5. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen: Der Tank in dieser Truppe war auch ein Irrer; der pullte immer wie Sau, immer mindestens zwei Gruppen, lieber noch mehr. Ich hab beim bomben mehrfach ungewollt Aggro gezogen - ich glaub, ich hatte selten so oft die Bubble an. xD Hier gilt die Regel: Der Tank sollte nur so viel pullen, wie er auch halten kann - und vllt. nicht alle drei Sekunden das Ziel wechseln, das erschwert es zusätzlich.^^



Tanken sie ein Hauptziel ohne zu wechseln, können sie ihre Mobs natürlich nicht alle halten, weil sie mit ihren paar AoE-Fähigkeiten keine Chance haben gegen DDs die Fokus auf Nebenziele machen oder wie wild bomben. - Schalten sie ihre Ziele durch, um die Aggro von allen Mobs besser halten zu können, ist es auch falsch.

Ja, ja, schon irre, diese Tanks. Machen immer alles falsch. Egal was sie machen... ;-)


----------



## Blablubs (5. August 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Weil es eigentlich sowohl ein Gebot der Höflichkeit als auch Sinn der Sache ist auf Dinge die man nicht braucht, keinen Bedarf zu haben. Das ist die gleiche Diskussion wie damals mit den gefrorenen Kugeln.
> 
> Am besten spricht man das zu Beginn der Instanz einfach ab.


Klar, sehe ich genauso, nur in dem Fall braucht man es doch, von daher, warum Gier?


----------



## Latharíl (5. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sehe ich das so: Lieber einen Raid, in dem alle Spaß haben, der dafür aber ein bissel länger zum Endboss braucht, als eine Stresspartie mit 24 selbsternannten Profis.
> 
> 8/12 habt ihr? Ich nehme mal an, der Prof gehört dazu und wenn ihr den schon kaputt habt, habt ihr (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) den unangenehmsten Boss auf dem Weg zu Arthas schon hinter euch.
> 
> ...



oha...also hast du den letzten abschaum als raid erwischt Oo sowas kenn ich aber auch xD ich hab zig twinks und wenn mal bei uns im mainraid alles gelegt ist oder der ausfällt, kanns schon mal sein, dass ich mich von wem überreden lass in nem randomraid auszuhelfen.
so auch letzte woche montag.
ne freundin meinte "hey wir stehn vor fauldarm, uns is n dd abgehauen nach nem wipe, würdest du noch eben mitkommen?" und ich nahm den erstbesten char, bei dem ich nich viel denken musste- den dk XD 
im raid angekommen, mit ts un allem gedöns, wurde mir nach 1min klar warum die herrschaften gewiped waren..ich mein, ich hab nichts gegen neue taktiken, solange sie schlüssig und sinnig sind...
der raidlead: "so bei fauldarm stellen die melees sich in den boss, die caster bilden ein camp draußen, die dritte spore hat nichts zu tun, die ist deko"
ein bild stieg auf: aha, der gute befand sich geistig in einem 10er raid.
eine stimme meldete sich zu wort- ein alter raidkollege mit seinem xten twink: "hey, lass mal lieber für die caster zwei camps bilden...sicher ist sicher"
raidlead: "boah du spast, ich hab hier das sagen, es wird gemacht was ich sag"
nja gut.
wir wipeten an seiner taktik.
dieses mal kam von mir ein "okay, du bist der raidlead, du hast das sagen, aber glaub uns: zwei camps sind idiotensicher..du bist hier nicht im 10er sondern im 25er...da musste bisschen mehr leute versorgen"
"halt deine dumme schnauze"
nun...es war das ts meines mainraids...ich lass mich nicht gern anscheissen und so wollte ich gerade ansetzen als ein "von nem dk mit 5,4k gs lass ich mir gar nichts sagen"
das *wusa* hat schon lang nicht mehr geholfen...
also biss ich mir auf die finger...
mein alter raidkollege: "hey, auch wenn das nur twinks sind, haben wir deutlich mehr ahnung was wir labern als du. wir stehen beide vorm lichking hero..haben den beide im 10er auf hero gelegt, rennen jede woche in 2h 11/12 hero durch im 25er und DU REI?T DEINE FRESSE AUF???"
dann wars still. 
"diese scheiß arschlöcher aus den großen gilden, die sich einbilden was besseres zu sein"
ich nahm die finger aus dem mund "nja, wir haben einfach mehr ahnung...lass uns doch mal unsre taktik probieren, was meinst? mehr versagen als bei deiner können wir nicht"
ein zartes, im stimmbruch befindendes stimmchen meldete sich zu wort: "ich kenn die beiden. der eine leitet einen progress twinkraid mit abnormalen anspruchen *ich erwähnte schon* und die andre macht nen lustigen twinkraid 2x die woche und legt immer 8/12 und meistens mehr. wenn die beiden hier ne taktik vorschlagen hat das schon hand und fuß"
daraufhin flogen wir drei aus dem raid. und der gute legte an diesem abend mit 25- 28 leuten nicht mehr als 4 bosse. 

leider gehört prof bei uns nicht immer dazu- je nach gruppenlaune...aber immerhin liegt der rat immer beim ersten mal, was schon manchmal echt toll ist, wenn man leute dabei hat, die icc noch nie gesehen haben- mittlerweile haben wir angefangen 10er gruppen zu bauen mit denen, die zwar nich so die erfahrung in icc haben, aber lernwillig sind und ihre klasse beherrschen...

auf jeden fall liegts mir am herzen, dass die leute in den raids, die ich bau spaß haben und sich nicht durchquälen, auch wenn ich gestern bei valithria nach 45min wipen mal kurz etwas lauter wurde >.<


----------



## Latharíl (5. August 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Mal ne OT Frage.. an welchen Tagen ist es am besten nen 25er ICC Raid zu bauen?



mittwochs- nachmittags: da haben die meisten aus dem mainraid noch lust einen ihrer twinks durchzueumeln und stellen gunship auf hero

samstags: die meisten haben ein offenes zeitfenster und müssen nicht weg


----------



## Izara (5. August 2010)

Hahahahaha, du beschreibst GENAU die Sorte der dummen DDs und das auch noch so präzise, wie sie denken, bomben und einfach mal ohne Hirn spielen XD herrlich.. weiter so. du hast die Kunst des DD-seins tatsächlich missverstanden und behauptest auch noch, deine Ansicht bzw. Spielweise wäre richtig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg, selten so gut gelacht XD 

Ich spiele mittlerweile Tank, Heal und immernoch am liebsten meine Hexe und muss zu deinen lahmen Argumenten (bomben sei effizient) doch sagen, dass das totaler Müll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar, ich kann super bomben, nicht umsonst haben Hexer und Eulen in ICC den größten Dmg, wenn es darum geht Trash umzubomben. Saaten und Feuerregen ftw.. Dumm ist nur, dass in Hero Inzen die Mobs - zumindest bei mir - mit Focus Dmg schneller sterben als wenn ich da blöde Feuerregen oder Saat reinspamme. Feuerregen und Saat zieht pro Mob (unkritisch) ca 3-4k ab. Mein Chaosblitz und Verbrennen (mit Feuersbrunst) jeweils ca 8k (feuersbrunst) und 12-20k abziehn.. selbst bei 5 mobs sterben die Mobs mit Focus Dmg schneller, da ich ja nicht die einzige bin, der Focus dmg macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist auch nur ein Meelee dabei, muss ich nur auf den Mob gehen, den er noch nicht anvisiert und zack, ist die gruppe mit 5 casts max tot.

Erfahrungsgemäß geht das sehr viel schneller, effizienter und weniger nervtötend von statten als hirnlos rumzubomben (wie du das anscheinen praktizierst). weniger nervtötend daher, weil dann weder der Tank auf mich aufpassen muss (denn die Aggro von einem einzelnen Mob juckt mich nicht, da der eh stirbt, bevor er auch nur in meine Nähe kommt) und weil der Heal nicht auf mich aufpassen muss und den Tank am Leben halten kann. Der Tank hat weniger Stress, weil er nicht gleich 5 Mobs zurückspotten muss und der Heal muss keine 4 Leute hochheilen, weil die mal wieder ihr Hirn in Dalaran vergessen  haben, als sie sich für die Ini angemeldet haben. Tja, und die DDs können mal endlich ihre Singletarget-Fähigkeiten einsetzen, die sie sonst nur in ICC am Boss testen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du denkst, dass die Inis nur noch zum Markenfarmen da sind, aber dem ist nicht so. Bin schon oft genug in ner Ini drin gewesen, wo tatsächlich noch Leute was draus gebraucht haben. Dass ich dann ständig mit meinem Dmg Aggro ziehe, weil der Tank grad mal blau equippt ist, ist mir dann bewusst. Und da zu bomben wäre das Dümmste, was ein Hexer machen kann. 

Aber weg von Hero Inis: ist auch in Low Lvl Inis mittlerweile so.. Jeder will schnell durch, denn brauchen tut ja eh keiner mehr was (man hat Accountzeug an, kann sich alles mögliche ausm AH leisten und will eigentlich nur schnell den Dungeonfinder-Boss killen für die EP -.- ). Die dummen Hexer und Eulen kotzen mich da regelmäßig an, weil sie mit ihrem Rumgesaate und ihren Gewitterwölkchen NULL darauf achten, ob der Tank genug Wut hat, ob er überhaupt spotten kann (hat schließlich auch Abklingzeit) und ob der Heal überhaupt genug Mana hat, um sie hochzuheilen. Naja.. die meisten wollen ja nur schnell durch. Gutes Beispiel: Schwarzfels.. Herrlich, wie da ständig DDs umkippen und dann flamen, dass der Tank die Aggro nciht halten kann..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja.. ohne Wut kann er schlecht seine Fähigkeiten nutzen und ohne dass die Mobs auf ihn kloppen - weil sie den DD leckerer finden - kann er keine Wut aufbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Checken die meisten nach 4 Wipes immernoch nicht. Aber egal, vielleicht werden sie auf STufe 80 ja so "vorbildliche" gute DDs wie du..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (5. August 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> PDC, Endboss, schwarzer Emopala, P3. Da kommt schon ein wenig Gruppenschaden zusammen; genug, dass ich anfangs mit absolutem Lowgear Problemchen hatte. Und Avoiden konnte man den nicht durch einfaches Zur-Seite-Gehen.




ubsi.. sorry, den hab ich irgendwie verdrängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mein Fehler....
ansonsten fällt mir nicht mehr viel ein... höchstens noch die letzten paar Geister in SS. Als ich da es erste Mal geheilt hab, war ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob ich noch im richtigen Spiel bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  War einfach zu überraschend der Schaden für ne hero bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Hmmm... PdC und SS gibts ausnahmen, da kann auch mal der Heiler schuld sein wenn ein DD stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Das wären dann 2 von 13 (?) Instanzen....  Aber selbst in den Situationen können die meisten DD etwas unternehmen wenn sie sehn das der Heiler es nicht ganz schafft... Dann heil ich als Hybrid kurz mal mit, verwende als Mage z.b. schnell mal nen Eisblock um den Heiler kurzzeitig zu entlasten usw.   Das macht dann für mich eben Klassenberherrschung aus, nicht das Flamen das nach nem Tod dann anfängt heutzutage...


----------



## Dreitausend1 (5. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Ihr werdet mit Euren Freds & sonstigem uns nicht dazu bewegen können, mit aggro-pull aufzuhören.






Dann wirste halt gekickt und Ersatz für Dich gesucht. DDs gibts bei Gott mehr als Sand am Meer.

Ich spiel überwiegend DDs und hab eigentlich keine Probleme damit, keine Aggro zu ziehn. Es gibt im Moment (noch) so viele Möglichkeiten Aggro zu reduzieren das man sich schon entweder seltendämlich anstellen muss um die Aggro zu ziehen, oder nen Ego-Trip fahren wie in deinem Fall. Und jemand mit dem Hang zum Ego-Trip in der Gruppe zu haben ist halt so schön, wie jemanden mit Durchfall im Whirlpool zu haben.


----------



## Izara (5. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Ihr werdet mit Euren Freds & sonstigem uns nicht dazu bewegen können, mit aggro-pull aufzuhören.


hehe, in Cataclysm wirst du sowas von umdenken müssen ^^ hach, freu ich mich auf die ganzen Flames von dümmlichen DDs   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei ich inständig hoffe, dass du dann nicht mehr spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (5. August 2010)

Dreitausend1 schrieb:


> Dann wirste halt gekickt und Ersatz für Dich gesucht. DDs gibts bei Gott mehr als Sand am Meer.
> 
> Ich spiel überwiegend DDs und hab eigentlich keine Probleme damit, keine Aggro zu ziehn. Es gibt im Moment (noch) so viele Möglichkeiten Aggro zu reduzieren das man sich schon entweder seltendämlich anstellen muss um die Aggro zu ziehen, oder nen Ego-Trip fahren wie in deinem Fall.* Und jemand mit dem Hang zum Ego-Trip in der Gruppe zu haben ist halt so schön, wie jemanden mit Durchfall im Whirlpool zu haben. *



made my day XD


----------



## Khale (5. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Machen wir Focus-dmg so erhalten wir folgende Resultate:
> 
> - nervtötend
> - zeitraubend
> - kompliziert




Interessant. Ich spiele meinen Schattenpriester nich, um mich durch inis zu bomben :-/



ach schrieb:


> Fazit: Im Falle eines Dungeons möchten wir DD's nur die Gruppe so schnell wie möglich ans Ziel bringen.


Ääähm, ja. Du willst so schnell wie möglich durch. Warum? Das ist ein Spiel, da viele Spieler das PvE (nein, damit meine ich nicht nur ICC) bevorzugt spielen, sollte man doch eigentlich Spaß haben. Oder magst du es lieber kurz und schmerzlos?



ach schrieb:


> - Viele Bosse haben einen Enrage-timer was dazu führt, dass DD's ihr vollstes Potential erschöpfen mussen um nicht weggeklatscht zu werden.
> Im Falle einer Truppe, die sich den ersten Schritt nach ICC wagt, da es jetzt satte 30% Buffstärke sind, muss es also so geregelt werden,
> das Schadensausteiler SOFORT angreifen.


Jahaha, selten so gut gelacht. Bei uns liegt Lord Marrowgar teilweise in 2 1/2 - 3 Minuten (nein, ich spreche nicht vom normalen Modus). Der gute Kerl hat nen relativen hohen Enrage-Timer. Warum sollte da ein Magier o.Ä. nun SOFORT angreifen? Ich bitte dich, man kann es sicher wirklich leisten, 5 Sekunden zu warten, nachdem der Boss richtig steht.



ach schrieb:


> Hier kommt also die Lösung aller Probleme (Weltfrieden NICHT inklusive, ich betone NICHT!)
> 
> Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten:
> 
> ...


So. Um es zu Ende zu bringen, der DD ist (sollte der Tank nicht Afk sein) meistens selbst (!) Schuld, wenn er Aggro zieht und stirbt, nicht immer die anderen, vergimpten Tanks. Unser lieber Magier fährt an einem Boss wie Fauldarm ca. 11000-12000 Dps, ohne Heldentum. Natürlich ist er immer mit oben im Aggrometer, so viel Aggro kann der Tank nicht machen. Kommt jetzt noch ein Heldentum dazu und die Zauberzeit von Feuerball etc. fällt noch weiter in den Keller, wird es meistens sehr, sehr knapp. Aber was tut unser Magier in dieser Situation, der er genau weiß, was zu tun ist? Richtig, er verzichtet auf Schaden und benutzt seine Unsichtbarkeit. Fertig. Tank hat Aggro, Magier ist noch am Leben, alle sind glücklich und der Boss liegt trotzdem.

Da fällt mir ein: Gehörst du zu den Leuten, die gerne mal 30 Minuten auf Tanks warten? Sei lieber froh, dass es noch Leute gibt, die bei so einem Post noch Tank bleiben wollen. Alle, wirklich alle Tanks haben schon mal die Aggro verloren. Sollten jetzt alle Tanks das Spiel deinstallieren oder DD werden? Denk mal drüber nach. Der Tank ist die anstrengendste der 3 Gruppenrolle, nicht etwa, weil man den Boss richtig drehen muss etc., sondern, weil sie solche Behauptungen hier lesen müssen.


----------



## Grufthase (5. August 2010)

Wie kommen eigentlich die Leute immer auf die Idee, dass man als Tank/Heiler direkt geflamt wird?

Habe mir vor dem DF einen DK-Tank gelevelt und mit dem DF habe ich dann einen Krieger zu 95 % als Tank in Instanzen gelevelt.
Bis zum Kloster waren die Leute allgemein auf einem niedrigen Niveau, aber am Anfang soll man ja auch lernen.
Nun ist der Krieger seid einer Woche 80 und hat schon einige Heros gesehen.

Insgesamt hatte ich von Level 15 bis heute kaum unangenehme Gruppen.Solche kann ich an einer Hand abzählen.
Flames der Sparte: L2p, lol der hat nur 20 K HP, lern Aggro halten, Noobtank habe ich so gut wie nie erlebt.
Höchstens gogo musste ich häufiger mal hören.
Mit meinem Main(Schurke) habe ich Tank/Heiler-Flames auch so gut wie nie erlebt.

Meistens reagieren die Leute auch sehr nett, wenn man sagt, man sei frisch 80 und brauche etwas mehr Rücksicht.
Dieses ganze Rumgeheule der Tanks kann ich also bisher nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
Es ist nicht so als hätte ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, aber sie überwiegen eindeutig die negativen.
Tanks brauchen gerade im low-level-Bereich und mit frisch 80 ein dickes Fell, aber so schlimm wie es einige hier darstellen ist es beileibe nicht.

Später in Raids habe ich mir auch schon von vielen sagen lassen, dass Tanks den leichtesten Job im Spiel haben.Ich hoffe nicht, dass es so ist, da ich Tanken mag , weil man einen gewissen Anspruch hat, der mir mit meinem Schurken fehlt.


----------



## Danro (5. August 2010)

Eiszaepfle schrieb:


> Cool da dich cc und ff nervt bist ja mit cata weg, gute reise dir schonmal.
> 
> Wenn du Brainafk irgendwo durcheiern willst, dann mach des, aber dann such dir auch nen tank der sowas mitmacht.
> es ist übrigens nicht sonderlich effektiv die aggro von einem boss bzw von mobs zu bekommen, weil wenn du dadurch stirbst, machst du 0 dmg, scheiss egal mit welchem equip. soviel mal dazu, also die ausrede, dass du mit deinem ach so tollen dmg aggro ziehst und du des ja so unbedingt machen musst... wegen enrage timer... es ist einfach das resultat dass dd´s dadurch sterben und dann keinerlei dmg mehr machen,
> ...



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht ich bin als Heiler, Tank und DD unterwegs und das was mir wirklich seid BC fehlt ist einfach das Teamplay bin ich als DD oder Heiler unterwegs rennen Tanks vor pullen alles was in Sichtweite ist ohne vielleicht darüber nach zu denken das vielleicht der Caster der die Mob's klein macht oder der Heiler der ihn am leben hält genug mana haben. Als Tank geht es mir so (okay ich geb es zu mein Equip ist nicht überragend aber ausreichend für anfängliche ICC bosse) das man dann wiederrum Überequipte DD's bei hat die einen wirklich nicht antanken lassen ich bin nicht mal am Mob dran schon sieht man die Salve und so manchen Blizzard runterkommen das ergebnis ist die DD's liegen im dreck und verlassen die Ini's wie eingeschnappte Kinder weil sie tot sind. 

Daher meine Bitte Leute denkt ans Teamplay ihr seid nicht allein und geflame macht niemanden spass!


----------



## Cloud the Nightmare (5. August 2010)

Dein Post find ich persönlich mal wieder viel zu Einseitig geschrieben.
Ich spiele sowohl Tank,DD und Heiler also jede Rolle.
Mein Krieger hat zumeist beim Tanken keine Probleme wenns um Gruppen Tanken geht.
Und das alle Tanks keine Gruppen Tanken kann ist schwachsinn.
Du schießt dich mal wieder auf die Ausnahmen ein.
So könnte ich mich auf die Sorte DD´s einschießen die mit t9 equip/marken Equip gerade so die 2k Dmg marke knacken in Heros,
und ich als Tank den meisten Schaden mache , was nicht der Sinn eigentlich ist.

Dein Post ist ebenso Sinnfrei , wie diese die du Kritisierst.
Ein Reiner Mimi Thread.


----------



## Esda (5. August 2010)

Grufthase schrieb:


> Wie kommen eigentlich die Leute immer auf die Idee, dass man als Tank/Heiler direkt geflamt wird?



Weil man selber diese Erfahrung gemacht hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grufthase (5. August 2010)

Mir kann hier keiner erzählen, dass es normal ist, dass Tanks/Heiler direkt geflamed werden.
Dazu verweise ich oben auf meinen langen Text und ich mir haben bereits genug Leute von ihren Erfahrungen erzählt. 

Und bitte, wenn ihr bei 2 Instanzen von 100 für einen Fehler einen Flame kriegt, kann man nicht sagen, dass man immer direkt geflamed wird.
Ich habe mittlerweile eher das Gefühl , dass die meisten einfach nur stark übertreiben und nur an ihre schlechten Erfahrungen denken.

Wie oft ist es mir beim Tanken mal passiert, das ich nicht schnell genug reagiert habe und mir Leute gestorben sind.
Die meisten denken sich dann wahrscheinlich ihren Teil dazu , aber richtiges Geflame, wie es immer in Foren beschrieben wird, gab es kaum.


----------



## Esda (5. August 2010)

Das ist ja schön, dass du diese Erfahrung nicht gemacht hast; im Ernst, herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Aber das geht leider nicht allen so. Und wenn du jetzt auch denkst: ah, bla, die labert nur! tut es mir leid, aber bei mir ist es definitiv vorgekommen. 

Ich hab ab Ragefire getankt und mein Pala ist jetzt lvl 76. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich öfter mal getankt; es müsste eigentlich jede Inni ein- oder zweimal gewesen sein. 
In dieser Zeit wurde ich zweimal angeflamt, ok das ist nicht viel. Dafür aber mindestens fünf mal der Heiler, ob er Mist gebaut hat oder nicht. Und zwar auch wirklich mit L2P und ähnlichem Dreck. Ich werde jetzt nicht alles wiederholen, weil mich diese ganzen 'omg-in-der-Inni-ist-mir-das-passiert'-Posts selbst nicht interessieren und ich keine Bestätigung brauche, dass ich richtig gehandelt oder getankt hab.

Also, wenns dir nicht passiert ist, gz, aber behaupte nicht, dass es nicht andern passiert und wir nur übertreiben.


----------



## Shendria (5. August 2010)

Grufthase schrieb:


> Wie kommen eigentlich die Leute immer auf die Idee, dass man als Tank/Heiler direkt geflamt wird?
> 
> Habe mir vor dem DF einen DK-Tank gelevelt und mit dem DF habe ich dann einen Krieger zu 95 % als Tank in Instanzen gelevelt.
> Bis zum Kloster waren die Leute allgemein auf einem niedrigen Niveau, aber am Anfang soll man ja auch lernen.
> ...




Sei froh.... was ich mir mit meinem Diszi schon in Inis anhören musste ist unter aller Würde.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. August 2010)

Ich wurde als Tank auch schon oft geflamt, aber als solcher hat man die Berechtigung, Forderungen der Art "Entweder der fliegt aus dem Raid oder ihr sucht einen neuen Tank" zu stellen. Hab ich auch schon oft in AK erlebt, als ich noch eher schlecht gerüstet war und ich gegen Furys tanken musste, die 25er Hero-Kram hatten. 

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass auf Teufel komm raus versucht wird, den Tank im Omen zu überholen. Und wenn der dann kurz die Aggro hat und sofort umkippt, wird losgeflamt. Am besten sind ja immer die Jäger, die an der Aggro kratzen. Dass Totstellen ein Aggro-Reset ist, ist scheinbar keinem mehr klar. 




> Sei froh.... was ich mir mit meinem Diszi schon in Inis anhören musste ist unter aller Würde.



Als Diszi stinkst du halt im Recount ab, das ist klar. Und auf was andres achtet ja keiner mehr.


----------



## Terminsel (5. August 2010)

Udalrich schrieb:


> Tanken sie ein Hauptziel ohne zu wechseln, können sie ihre Mobs natürlich nicht alle halten, weil sie mit ihren paar AoE-Fähigkeiten keine Chance haben gegen DDs die Fokus auf Nebenziele machen oder wie wild bomben. - Schalten sie ihre Ziele durch, um die Aggro von allen Mobs besser halten zu können, ist es auch falsch.
> 
> Ja, ja, schon irre, diese Tanks. Machen immer alles falsch. Egal was sie machen... ;-)



Der Sinn meiner Aussage sollte eigentlich sein "Weniger Mobs, weniger Zielwechsel, leichteres Aggrohalten"... sorry, es ist einfach ineffetktiv, drei Gruppen zu holen, nur wegen des Irrglaubens, es würde so schneller gehen. Einer muss fast immer danache aufgekratzt werden. Ich spreche hier natürlich von Raids.

Und auch, wenn du einen Zwinker-Smiley dahinter gesetzt hast: Hättest du meine anderen Posts in diesem Thema gelesen, wüsstest du, dass ich ein Verfechter der "Jeder kann gut Mist bauen"-Theorie bin. Ganz wurscht, ob Tank, Heiler oder DD. In diesem Fall hat der Tank Mist gebaut.

@Ceiwyn: Das Recht hast du nicht nur als Tank, wenn du einen in der Gruppe hast, der die Schimpfwortkiste für dich aufmacht.


----------



## Deis (5. August 2010)

Das mit dem Proto hat auch niemand verstanden. Schade. Aber ich erklaere es gerne nochmal.

Es geht nicht darum ob Bedarf oder Gier gemacht wurde, es geht darum das alle Gier gemacht haben, nur die letzte Wurst von Dienst macht Bedarf. Warum? Weil er es kann und weil mir mindestens noch ein Dutzend weitere Gruende einfallen. Es waere das Gebot der Hoeflichkeit gewesen ebenfalls Gier zu waehlen. . Aber es geht eben nicht darum etwas zu machen was man kann nur weil man es kann, sondern es geht darum sich der Gruppe unterzuordnen.

Ist im Arbeitsleben doch auch. Wenn Firma X ein Produkt vertritt hat das Team als gesamtes hinter dem Produkt zu stehen, da interessiert die Meinung des einzelnen in der Oeffentlichkeit nicht. Sollte er doch eine andere Meinung vertraten wird er sanktioniert, evtl. gefeuert.
Wenn 4 Leute, oder 8, oder 50 sich auf eine Sache einigen gilt das Gesetz der Demokratie, dann entscheidet die Mehrheit, das ist fundamental und es ist gut so.
Man muss kein Arsch sein nur weil einem die Spielmechanik dazu gegeben wird. Ganz gleich ob man es koennte oder duerfte oder sollte oder wollte. Vollkommen irrelevant. Es geht alleine um den solidarischen Aspekt und der war hier ganz klar NICHT gegeben und DAS ist ein Spiegel unserer Gesellschaft. WoW hin, Reallife her.


----------



## Latharíl (5. August 2010)

Grufthase schrieb:


> Mir kann hier keiner erzählen, dass es normal ist, dass Tanks/Heiler direkt geflamed werden.
> Dazu verweise ich oben auf meinen langen Text und ich mir haben bereits genug Leute von ihren Erfahrungen erzählt.
> 
> Und bitte, wenn ihr bei 2 Instanzen von 100 für einen Fehler einen Flame kriegt, kann man nicht sagen, dass man immer direkt geflamed wird.
> ...



ich zitiere "als kingslayer solltest du mich, auch wenn ich nicht critimmun bin, heilen können, du nobb" das er leder trug, 24k hp hatte UND wir in hdr hero standen und ich vom umspeccen noch kein mana hatte, war ihm egal.

oder "ey der beschissene baum soll sich mal aufs heilen konzentrieren" als n gildi in ner hero war und er noch fröhlich lootete, während der tank zwei räume weiter stand und die dds auch fröhlich eine gruppe nach gutdünken gepullt haben

oder "ey lol, n palatank, der erst noch reggen muss" "ich hab grad umgespecct und wollt noch buffen" "ey lol noob, l2p, als palatank geht man nicht oom"

ich hab selten eine gruppe erlebt, in der sich nicht iwi einer wie king käs benommen hat. ich geh aus dem grund keine heros mehr. nur noch 3-4 tage zum marken farmen, wenn ich grad nen twink auf 80 gebracht hab oder einer aus der gilde und dann sitz ich eh mit denen im ts un scheiß drauf..aber ansonsten is mir meine zeit zu schade, als sie mit den 70% abschaumspielern zu verbringen


was deis meint, kenn ich...wir hatten auch schon solche fälle, in der ne wand eher kapiert hätte um was es uns ging und die reaktion des spielers nur geflame war. aber was willst machen?


----------



## theduke666 (5. August 2010)

@TE
Ich denk´, ich fall´ aus allen Wolken.
Vor anderthalb Jahren wärest Du in der Luft zerissen worden, für solche Aussagen.
Anscheinend hat sich ja ziemlich viel geändert, in den letzten Monaten.
Unglaublich.

Das, ohne dich angreifen zu wollen, wahrscheinlich hast Du sogar Recht mit deinen Aussagen, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## wertzû (5. August 2010)

theduke666 schrieb:


> @TE
> Ich denk´, ich fall´ aus allen Wolken.
> Vor anderthalb Jahren wärest Du in der Luft zerissen worden, für solche Aussagen.
> Anscheinend hat sich ja ziemlich viel geändert, in den letzten Monaten.
> ...



Damals musste man sowas auch nicht sagen, weil damals man verdammt schwer aggro aufgebaut hat, heutzutage eben leicht. Ich verstehe eben auch nicht warum die tanks flamen wen sie aggro verlieren, sie sind momentan schuld


----------



## Blablubs (5. August 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Das mit dem Proto hat auch niemand verstanden. Schade. Aber ich erklaere es gerne nochmal.
> 
> Es geht nicht darum ob Bedarf oder Gier gemacht wurde, es geht darum das alle Gier gemacht haben, nur die letzte Wurst von Dienst macht Bedarf. Warum? Weil er es kann und weil mir mindestens noch ein Dutzend weitere Gruende einfallen. Es waere das Gebot der Hoeflichkeit gewesen ebenfalls Gier zu waehlen. . Aber es geht eben nicht darum etwas zu machen was man kann nur weil man es kann, sondern es geht darum sich der Gruppe unterzuordnen.
> 
> ...


Ich hab dich schon verstanden, keine Angst, sieht viel mehr so aus, als ob du mich nicht verstandne hättest. Wenn die 4 anderen Gier machen gehe Ich davon aus, dass sie das Mount nicht unbedingt haben möchten, geht es mir anders drücke ich nunmal Bedarf.


----------



## oens (5. August 2010)

ohman...was für eine gequirlte kacke...du gehörst wohl auch zu der sorte der imbaroxxor-dd´s die mit "gogogogo" zur eile drängen...solche hasse ich sowohl als tank als auch als heiler...und bin ich mal DD nervt es mich regelrecht...ich habe genug hektik im RL und nutze wow zum abschalten und entspannen. was hilft es einer gruppe wenn der DD drölfzillionen dps fährt aber damit instant aggro zieht und aus den latschen gehauen wird? (ok...bei der dps wären alle aktuellen mobs und bosse instant down aber ich glaube ihr versteht was ich meine). als heiler lasse ich solche vorlauten knilche gerne mal umfallen und dann auch liegen...wer nicht auf seine aggro achtet und ohne rücksicht bombt läuft...so einfach ist das. es soll nämlich tatsächlich noch spieler geben (egal welche aufgabe die haben) die mit ihrem main keinen, ich wiederhole: KEINEN GS von 6K+ haben und den titel "Kingslayer" tragen und auch wirklich noch items aus ner hero-ini brauchen...
gestern hatte ich ein schönes gegenbeispiel in der seelenschmiede und anschliessend grube: ein nettes ehepaar/pärchen (tankadina und heiler/retri) mit ICC-gear...die waren aber noch vernünftig und haben den hunter der auch meinte er müsste nur bomben vor tyrannus gekickt (obwohl die tankadina um focusfire gebeten hatte da sie etwas aus der routine war)...aber solche schmalspurstrullies wie den hunter hat man mittlerweile leider viel zu oft dabei...und meistens sind das die hybriden...so frei nach dem motto: "im icc-raid muss ich tanken oder heilen, habe aber trotzdem ein gutes dd-gear zusammenbekommen also lasse ich nun die sau raus"...völlig bekloppt und behämmert...

zum schluss noch: ich freue mich auf cataclysm wenn endlich gegen das gebombe vorgegangen wird und man endlich wieder CC benötigt...wozu kann der druide denn seit WotLk seine wurzeln endlich auch in den inis wirken? ich kann mich noch sehr gut an TdM in BC erinnern..."druide? nein danke...der hat ja kein CC"

ein schönes leben noch...


----------



## Vixxa (5. August 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Machen wir Focus-dmg so erhalten wir folgende Resultate:
> 
> - kompliziert



Ab da hab ich aufgehört zu lesen..


----------



## Latharíl (5. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Damals musste man sowas auch nicht sagen, weil damals man verdammt schwer aggro aufgebaut hat, heutzutage eben leicht. Ich verstehe eben auch nicht warum die tanks flamen wen sie aggro verlieren, sie sind momentan schuld



klar..auf den ganzen tanksachen is +aggro drauf *vogelzeig* un bei den dds nich sowas wie +spelldmg, +ap...naaaa da is +aggroreduce drauf-.-

ohne scheiß-.- du hast auch noch nie nen tank gespielt, aber SOO eine fresse, als hättest du dein leben lang ingame nichts anderes gemacht


----------



## Chillers (5. August 2010)

Vixxa schrieb:


> Ab da hab ich aufgehört zu lesen..



Hab mal gestern eine Exempelprobe gemacht. HdZ4 hc und rausgehauen, was ging´, um auf Platz zu kommen und zu bleiben (als schattenpriester). Wir wipten einmal, aber- ehrlich? da zog´der tank aus Versehen zuviel (wartete an einer ungünstigen Stelle auf den Rest der Gruppe).
Ich machte auch einen Fehler genau da, klickte auf SS zu früh (oder im Reflex) , weil ich dachte, wir packen das noch und eine heranstürmende Truppe übersah´.

Das einzige, was bemängelt wurde:*Warum hast mit SS nicht gewartet?*

Hab´s auf meine Kappe genommen, mich entschuldigt, das war´s auch schon.
Den Trupp hat nicht das wipen geärgert, sondern mein schludriger Umgang mit dem Seelenstein, weil alle laufen mussten.


----------



## wertzû (8. August 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> klar..auf den ganzen tanksachen is +aggro drauf *vogelzeig* un bei den dds nich sowas wie +spelldmg, +ap...naaaa da is +aggroreduce drauf-.-
> 
> ohne scheiß-.- du hast auch noch nie nen tank gespielt, aber SOO eine fresse, als hättest du dein leben lang ingame nichts anderes gemacht



Ich spiele 3 klassen höher als du, darunter ist ein krieger Tank. Also einfach mal fresse halten


----------



## jakadis (8. August 2010)

Es gibt ne ganz einfache regel die zu befolgen ist die es von anfang gab:

Stirbt der Tank = ist der Heiler schuld

Stirbt der Heiler = ist der Tank schuld

Stirbt der DD = ist er selber schuld

diese regel gilt es zu beachte dann gibts auch keine probleme


----------



## Chrisjee (8. August 2010)

Tanken kann hier sehr schwer und auch sehr leicht sein.
Wenn dds vor mir laufen und alles selbst pullen ist das für mich doof.
Vorallen da ich Krieger bin.


----------



## wertzû (8. August 2010)

jakadis schrieb:


> Es gibt ne ganz einfache regel die zu befolgen ist die es von anfang gab:
> 
> Stirbt der Tank = ist der Heiler schuld
> 
> ...



diese regel kanst du in die tonne schieben, Heiler können verkacken ae wegzuheilen, Heiler könnte pullen, DD könnte aggro ziehn von mob der auf heiler haut opfert sich dafür. Tank baut keine aggro auf. Oder Tank stirbt weil cds ned gezündet etc


----------



## Latharíl (8. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Ich spiele 3 klassen höher als du, darunter ist ein krieger Tank. Also einfach mal fresse halten



lol? du spielst 3 klassen auf 85? gz dazu

wenn du wirklich nen tank -erfolgreich und gut- spielen würdest- giev screen or it didn't happen- würdest du anders daher reden


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Ich spiele 3 klassen höher als du, darunter ist ein krieger Tank. Also einfach mal fresse halten



I lol'd hard.


----------



## Terminsel (8. August 2010)

Huch? Hier gehts doch noch weiter? Och nöööö....


----------



## Shamaninn (11. August 2010)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> achja...
> hm und was machen die fury warris deiner meinung nach ??
> ajo und seit wann resettet eisblock meine bedrohung....
> aber hauptsache flamen.....
> ...


Dann guck dir meinen Post nochmal genau an^^ Ich sagte, ALLE Klassen die so etwas HABEN sollen das auch benutzen.
Wenn eine Klasse sowas nicht hat kann sie es natürlich auch nicht benutzen.
Und warum Eisblock? weil du dann in der Zeit keinen Schaden kriegst und der Tank Zeit hat, dich in der Sggro zu überholen.


----------



## Fuzzymouth (11. August 2010)

Alle, die nicht wahr haben wollen, dass es Flamewars in Randomgruppen gibt, einfach mal die letzten Beiträge hier lesen.


----------

